# حوار صريح جدا بين اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة(متجدد)



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

++ السلام والنعمة علي الجميع++

فكرة الموضوع انهارده متميزة جدا

هي اننا هيكون معانا عضوين وهيسألوا بعض 20 سؤال 

بمعني اني انا مثلا ومعايا عضوه

انا هبدأ بسؤال ليها وهي لما تجاوب هتسألني سؤال وانا هجاوب عليه وهكذا لحد رقم 20

وبعدها انا هرشح اللي هيجي بعدي والعضوة اللي كانت معايا هتختار حد يجي من بعدها

ونبدأ فقرة جديدة ب 20 سؤال مختلفين وعضوين مختلفين ايضا


وهكذا

بتمني الفكرة تعجبكم


شكر خاص لصاحب الفكرة : مينا البطل



​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

وهبدأ اول حوار بيني وبين العضوة المباركة بسم الصليب

اول سؤال هيكون

ماهو اكتر شئ يشغل تفكيرك في الوقت الحالي؟​


----------



## Twin (6 يونيو 2011)

*حلو كتير ..... بس ممكن نخليها أسضافة *
*يعني أنتي هترشحي عضو وهو ال هيستضيف الأخر علشان يفرموا بعض *

*وياريت تطلعي المشرفين برة اللعبة .... علشان بس الفضايح ههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

*اولع فيكي يعني يا رووزي ههههههههه*

*بامانه اول شي بكل وقت هما اولادي وبعدهم صحتي والمشروع الجديد اللي بنجهزلو ادعيلنا*



*وانتي بقى داخله فون دلوقت ولا قدرتي تتشطري وتدخلي كومب ؟ *
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يونيو 2011)

فكره جميله بس عايزين نار تشتغل ههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى روز انتى ومينا على الافكار انا متابعه من الاول من ساعه ما كان مع ميلو
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *حلو كتير ..... بس ممكن نخليها أسضافة *​
> *يعني أنتي هترشحي عضو وهو ال هيستضيف الأخر علشان يفرموا بعض *​
> ​
> *وياريت تطلعي المشرفين برة اللعبة .... علشان بس الفضايح ههههههههه*​




هههههههههه لالالالالا المشرفين طبعا معانا يا توين

مش نقدر نستغني عنهم ههههههههه:smil15:

بس انا هشارك مره واحده هي دي وهختار اللي بعدي وهمشي عشان العضوين اللي بعدي هما يختارو علي راحتهم بدل ما ارشح انا كل مره

وانا هتفرج بقي مهمتي انتهت ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *اولع فيكي يعني يا رووزي ههههههههه*​
> ​
> *بامانه اول شي بكل وقت هما اولادي وبعدهم صحتي والمشروع الجديد اللي بنجهزلو ادعيلنا*​
> ​
> ...




ههههههههههههه يادي الفضايح الاون لاين ههههههههه

لا يا ستي حاليا جهاز وبعد حبه هكون فون لاني هطرد وانتي عارفه ههههههههه

السؤال التالت

ماهي مواهبك الاخري بجانب الفوتوشوب وانتي مخبياها عننا ؟

اعترفي هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

​


tota bent elmaseh قال:


> فكره جميله بس عايزين نار تشتغل ههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...





ههههه تشعلل لا يا توتا

الجو حر ههههههههههه

ميرسي حبيبتي ليكي منورة دايما​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يونيو 2011)

طيب بلاش شعلله خليها امممممممممممم حاجات حلوه جديده
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> طيب بلاش شعلله خليها امممممممممممم حاجات حلوه جديده
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ​




ههههههههه

اه كده ارحم ههههههههههه​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههه اعتقد اني بكتب شعر معقول احيانا*
* بيقولو طبخي وخصوصا الحلويات كووويس اوي والكل بيشكر فيهم*
*بحب بشكل كبير اذوق في الديكور وبعرف ارسم عالقماش*
*يعني مواهبي محدوده نوعا ما *



*انتي بقى عايزا اعرف وقت فراغك بتقضيه ازاي بعيدا عن المنتدى طبعا ؟*
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههه اعتقد اني بكتب شعر معقول احيانا*​
> * بيقولو طبخي وخصوصا الحلويات كووويس اوي والكل بيشكر فيهم*​
> *بحب بشكل كبير اذوق في الديكور وبعرف ارسم عالقماش*​
> *يعني مواهبي محدوده نوعا ما *​
> ...




انا بحب اسمع ترانيم اوي  وساعات اغاني ههههههههههه كوكتيل يعني

السؤال الخامس

شخص غير مجري حياتك للافضل من هو هذا الشخص؟​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> انا بحب اسمع ترانيم اوي  وساعات اغاني ههههههههههه كوكتيل يعني
> 
> السؤال الخامس
> 
> شخص غير مجري حياتك للافضل من هو هذا الشخص؟​




*اولادي*



*دلوقت هسرق سؤال منك انتي وقوليلي بقى *


*عدديلي مواهبك كلها وحده وحده بالتفصيل الممل ههههههه *
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *اولادي*​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ...


 

هههههههههه وحياتك مفيش اي مواهب

بس ممكن تقدري تقولي كده بعرف اطبخ يعني شطورة شوية هههههههه

بحب اوي شغل المفروشات كنت دايما ايام الدراسة لما تيجي الاجازة كنت بقعد اعمل لماما مفروشات جديدة نقشات يعني علي القماش

يمكن بكتب بس لا اتقن الكتابة يعني وقت ما اكون زهقانه من عيشتي بنكد بأي كلام زي الفل هههههههههههههه

السؤال السابع بقي

مين اعز  الناس القريبين لقلبك سواء في الاسرة وفي حياتك عموما؟


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2011)

*فكرة الموضوع جميلة ودمها خفيف ..
*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم *


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه وحياتك مفيش اي مواهب
> 
> بس ممكن تقدري تقولي كده بعرف اطبخ يعني شطورة شوية هههههههه
> 
> ...



*بابا , ماما , اختي*


*طبعا بحب اخواتي كمان وقرايبي بس اعززززز الناس هما دول من بعد ميمو وجوجو طبعاااااااا*



*لما بتبقي في مشكله اول حد تحبي تفضفضيله وتامنيله على سرك مين ؟*
​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 يونيو 2011)

*فكره الموضوع تحفه يا روزى ياقمر انتى*
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *بابا , ماما , اختي*​
> ​
> ​
> *طبعا بحب اخواتي كمان وقرايبي بس اعززززز الناس هما دول من بعد ميمو وجوجو طبعاااااااا*​
> ...




انا بحب اوي احكي لربنا بس لوحدي وبكون حزينة اوي وتعبانه وبعد لما بهدا بحكي لامي هي اقرب حد ليا هي واختي بيسمعولي وينصحوني

ومن بعدهم بيكونوا اصدقائي المقربين ليا وبجد بستفيد اوي من كلامهم وبيضفولي كتير اوي بواقع خبراتهم في الحياة


السؤال التاسع

ايه اكتر موقف صعب مريتي بيه في حياتك واثر فيكي حتي الان؟​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع جميلة ودمها خفيف ..
> *
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم *




ميرسي كتير لزوقك

ربنا يخليك


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *فكره الموضوع تحفه يا روزى ياقمر انتى*
> ​




ميرسي حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2011)

بتعجبني افكارك دايما يا روزي
متابعه معاكم 
عجبني كمان اقتراح توين بس اعتقد هو قصده العضو اللي هيكون بيسال التاني  او الاتنين اللي بيسالو بعض حاليا بيختارو عضو وهو اللي هيرشح بقي  و هو  يرشح اللي هيساله


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> انا بحب اوي احكي لربنا بس لوحدي وبكون حزينة اوي وتعبانه وبعد لما بهدا بحكي لامي هي اقرب حد ليا هي واختي بيسمعولي وينصحوني
> 
> ومن بعدهم بيكونوا اصدقائي المقربين ليا وبجد بستفيد اوي من كلامهم وبيضفولي كتير اوي بواقع خبراتهم في الحياة
> 
> ...




*هتصدقي لو قلتلك اليوم الصبح كنت بفتكره ههههههه*

*كان يوم عرسي رحنا الصبح اعترفنا و تناولنا بالكنيسه انا وزوجي *

*ورجعت عالبيت لقيتو قايم قاعد والكل عميبكي طبعا انصدمت فبسال شو في قالو خالو لبابا توفى *

*وخالو لبابا بالنسبه النا كان كتير عزيز لانه كان وحيد يعني ستي ما كان الها اخ غيرو وكان الكل بيحبو*

*ما قدرنا ناجل العرس لان كان في كتير ناس جايين من سفر ليحضرو وطبعا فيكي تتخيلي الوضع اللي كنا فيه يومها غير ان ستي اساسا ما حضرت العرس والكل كانو حزانى هاليوم واولهم بابا .*







*ذكرى او يوم خلاكي تبكي بس من الفرح ؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> بتعجبني افكارك دايما يا روزي
> متابعه معاكم
> عجبني كمان اقتراح توين بس اعتقد هو قصده العضو اللي هيكون بيسال التاني  او الاتنين اللي بيسالو بعض حاليا بيختارو عضو وهو اللي هيرشح بقي  و هو  يرشح اللي هيساله




ميرسي كتير حبيبتي علي زوقك وكلامك الجميل

ومينا صاحب الاضافات وتغيير مسار الموضوع 

بشكره جدا

اما توين هو اقتراحه جامد بس انا مش عايزه اختار كفاية كل موضوع بدبس الاعضاء ههههههههههه المرادي خليها مختلفة وكل عضو يدبس اللي عايزه براحته هههههههه​


----------



## تيمو (6 يونيو 2011)

ما فيه شد شعر بالموضوع هههههههههههههه

اتعلموا من الإتجاه المعاكس يالي في الجزيرة يا عالم هههههههههههههههه

متابع بس ربنا يرضى عليكم اسألوا أسألة من النوع الناري والرسوبي


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *هتصدقي لو قلتلك اليوم الصبح كنت بفتكره ههههههه*​
> ​
> *كان يوم عرسي رحنا الصبح اعترفنا و تناولنا بالكنيسه انا وزوجي *​
> ​
> ...





لا في كتير من اهمهم لما جدتي الله يرحمها كانت رجلها وارمه والدكتور قال بتر ده كان يوم صعب وحزين موووووووووت

ولكن خدوها لدكتور اخر وقال لا ابدا الموضوع بالعلاج هتشفي وبالفعل رجعت زي الاول نشكر ربنا

بس انا بكيت اوي من الفرحة لما سمعت انها سليمة نشكر ربنا ومش هيحصلها حاجة


السؤال الحادي عشر هههههههههه بالنحوي اهو

ايه المكان اللي نفسك تزوريه قريب؟ واذكري السبب لاختيارك لهذا المكان؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ما فيه شد شعر بالموضوع هههههههههههههه
> 
> اتعلموا من الإتجاه المعاكس يالي في الجزيرة يا عالم هههههههههههههههه
> 
> متابع بس ربنا يرضى عليكم اسألوا أسألة من النوع الناري والرسوبي



هههههههههه لا لو سمحت احنا الاسئلة بتاعتنا خفيفة وهادية

مش عايزه شد شعر انا راسي توجعني ههههههههههههه

منور يا ميتووووووووو

وعقبالك قريب عشان افرح فيك ههههههههه:smil15::new6:
​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لا في كتير من اهمهم لما جدتي الله يرحمها كانت رجلها وارمه والدكتور قال بتر ده كان يوم صعب وحزين موووووووووت
> 
> ولكن خدوها لدكتور اخر وقال لا ابدا الموضوع بالعلاج هتشفي وبالفعل رجعت زي الاول نشكر ربنا
> 
> ...



*هو شوفي انا حابه كتير ازور مصر*

*بس حاليا اكتر محل نفسي اروحه هو سووووووووووريااااااااااااا*

*السبب ان بابا هلا هونيك وانا صارلي تقريبا سبع سنين ما شفتو *

*لان السنه الماضيه ما كان هونيك لما سافرت *



*طيب انتي بقى قوليليو ايا مهنه كان نفسك تدرسيها وما حصلش والسبب ؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو شوفي انا حابه كتير ازور مصر*​
> ​
> *بس حاليا اكتر محل نفسي اروحه هو سووووووووووريااااااااااااا*​
> ​
> ...




الحمد لله اشكر ربنا نوع الدراسة اللي جالي كنت انا اللي نفسي فيه

نظم معلومات ادارية وليه بقي عشان  كنت بحب اشتغل علي الكمبيوتر وحبيت اني ادرس مواده وبالتفصيل عشان مجاله واسع من خلال الشغل يعني لما اتخرج


السؤال الثالث عشر

ايه الحلم اللي مازلتي تحلمي بيه حتي الان ولم يتحقق؟​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الحمد لله اشكر ربنا نوع الدراسة اللي جالي كنت انا اللي نفسي فيه
> 
> نظم معلومات ادارية وليه بقي عشان  كنت بحب اشتغل علي الكمبيوتر وحبيت اني ادرس مواده وبالتفصيل عشان مجاله واسع من خلال الشغل يعني لما اتخرج
> 
> ...





*من غير ما تضحكي عليا هههههههه*

*حلمي كان ولا زال اني األف روايه مميزه جدااااا تنطبع وتلاقي ناس كتير تقراها *



*شخص امنتيه على سر ومكانش اهل لانه يحمل السر ده *

*يا قولي مين او قولي ايه السر او التنين مع بعض ههههههه



*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *من غير ما تضحكي عليا هههههههه*​
> ​
> *حلمي كان ولا زال اني األف روايه مميزه جدااااا تنطبع وتلاقي ناس كتير تقراها *​
> ​
> ...




هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا كل اصدقائي اللي يعرفوني عن قرب عمرهم ما قالوا سري لحد ابدا لان بالغالب اسراري بسيطة جدا لا تستدعي يعني هههههههههه يعني تقدري تقولي بتكون مواضيع عادية مش سر ولكن بيحافظوا عليها كأنهم بيحافظوا علي سر مهم جدا

السؤال الخامس عشر

كلمة شكر لمن توجيها وههتقوليله فيها ايه؟​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا كل اصدقائي اللي يعرفوني عن قرب عمرهم ما قالوا سري لحد ابدا لان بالغالب اسراري بسيطة جدا لا تستدعي يعني هههههههههه يعني تقدري تقولي بتكون مواضيع عادية مش سر ولكن بيحافظوا عليها كأنهم بيحافظوا علي سر مهم جدا
> 
> السؤال الخامس عشر
> 
> كلمة شكر لمن توجيها وههتقوليله فيها ايه؟​





*لاتنين وعلى فكره بجد مش هزار ولا مجاملات*

*اولهم ابونا زكريا بطرس بسبب برامجه *

*وتانيهم الزعيم روك*

*السبب اني مريت بفتره بعدت عن ربنا بجد ومش بس بعدت لا امنت بعدم وجود الرب وابونا زكريا بطرس هو اللي خلاني ارجع افكر بالموضوع واراجع حالي *

*والمنتدى هووون اللي ما كان هيكون لولا الزعيم هو اللي ساعدني افش خلقي واحكي واسال كمان والاقي حدا يسمعني والاهم ويفهمني كمان*


*واحب اقولهم شكرا الكم لانكم بدون قصد عمتساعدو كتير ناس لترجع للرب وناس تانيه لتعرف الرب نيالكم والرب يعينكم بنفس الوقت *





*وهلا سبق جرحتي او ظلمتي حدا سواء بقصد او بدون قصد واحكيلنا الموقف بالتفصيل بدون تهرب *
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *لاتنين وعلى فكره بجد مش هزار ولا مجاملات*​
> 
> *اولهم ابونا زكريا بطرس بسبب برامجه *​
> 
> ...




صدقيني عمري ما جرحت حد بقصد بس ممكن اكون جرحت حد بدون قصد ومش عارفه

لكن انا بكون حريصة علي مشاعر الاخرين حتي لو ساعات باجي علي نفسي عشانهم

سؤالي بقي

السؤال السابع عشر

هل للذكري تأثير علي نفسيتك؟ ومتي تحتفظي بالذكريات ومتي تحاولي نسيانها؟​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صدقيني عمري ما جرحت حد بقصد بس ممكن اكون جرحت حد بدون اقصد ومش عارفه​
> لكن انا بكون حريصة علي مشاعر الاخرين حتي لو ياعات باجي علي نفسي عشانهم​
> سؤالي بقي​
> السؤال السابع عشر​
> هل للذكري تأثير علي نفسيتك؟ ومتي تحتفظي بالذكريات ومتي تحاولي نسيانها؟​


 

*اكيد الها تاثير , عشان اكون امينة بردي انا ما بقدر انسى اي شي بمر فيه وما بقدر حتى احاول لاني لما بحاول انسى بتذكر اكتر*



*لو خيروك ببلد تاني غير مصر تكوني منه او تعيشي فيه ايا بلد هتختاري*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> ​
> *اكيد الها تاثير , عشان اكون امينة بردي انا ما بقدر انسى اي شي بمر فيه وما بقدر حتى احاول لاني لما بحاول انسى بتذكر اكتر*​
> ​
> ​
> ...




انا افضل اعيش ببلدي وسط اهلي عشان مليش غيرهم
مش من محبي السفر يعني



السؤال التاسع عشر والاخير 

قوليلي ايه رأيك فيا بصراحة وعرفيني ايه اللي شايفاه عيب في شخصيتي ونصيحتك ليا هتكون ايه عشان اغير من نفسي؟



واخيرا اودعكم وشكرا اوي عشان استحملتوني كتير ههههههههههه

احب ارشح اللي بعدي هو 

المشرف الجامد جدا

مينا البطل برحب بيك يا باشا مقدما ههههههههههه

وبشكرك حبيبتي بسم الصليب علي الاسئلة الجميلة ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2011)

*طيب انا هسأل نفسى يعنى ولا ايه 
*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طيب انا هسأل نفسى يعنى ولا ايه
> *




هههههههههه لا بسم الصليب هتجاوب وترشح حد بردو معاك

خلاص دي اخر فقرة انا هرد علي سؤالها وهنصرف لما تنزله


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يونيو 2011)

فكره حلوووووووووووه كتير 
ميرسي ليكي يا سكره  ولمينا طبعا
بس مين هايكون عنده ال 20 سؤال 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

علي العموم انا متابعه طبعا


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> فكره حلوووووووووووه كتير
> ميرسي ليكي يا سكره  ولمينا طبعا
> بس مين هايكون عنده ال 20 سؤال
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

لا هما بيكونا اتنين يعني كل ضيف عشر اسئلة

تقريبا بسم الصليب فصلت في اخر جوله ههههههه

احنا في انتظارها​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> انا افضل اعيش ببلدي وسط اهلي عشان مليش غيرهم
> مش من محبي السفر يعني​
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ع فكره سؤالك محير دلوقت بجد اووووي هههههههه*

*من اول كنت ببص عليكي على انك شخصيه هاديه جداااا كان بيعجبني كل شي فيكي بس كنت بقول يعني لو تبقي شقيه اكتر شووويه هتبقى عسل*

*بس لما كلمتك وعرفتك اكتر بجدد انتي عسووووله جدا ودمك عسسسسسل انا حتى جوجو اعجب فيكي هههههههه*

* نصيحتي ليكي هتكون انك تخلي بالك على نفسك اووووووي وافتحي قلبك بس انتبهي انك تخلي المفتاح دايما معك وتختاري الشخص اللي يستاهل ان قلبك ينفتحله لانك بتستاهلي كل شي منيح فلا تختاري لنفسك الا المنيح *


* مش عارفه ان كنت اسال ولا لا لان السؤال كان 19 فمعلش بقى ههههههههه*



*انا رشحت بعدي ابو كف بس لسا ملقتش رد فلما ترد عليا يا اما هاكد الترشيح يا اما هرشح حد تاني*


*وع فكره كان نفسي مووووت اني اسال ميناااا انا بس يللا ربنا بيحبه رحمه مني ههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2011)

*ونسيت اقووول اهم شي*​

*موضوع كتيرررر دمه خفيف وبجد عجبني كتيرررررررر*​ 
*يعطيكم العافيه رووووزي حبيبت قلبي وبطلنا العزيز مينا *​ 
*بجد افكاركم غير شكل *​​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> ​
> *ع فكره سؤالك محير دلوقت بجد اووووي هههههههه*​
> ​
> *من اول كنت ببص عليكي على انك شخصيه هاديه جداااا كان بيعجبني كل شي فيكي بس كنت بقول يعني لو تبقي شقيه اكتر شووويه هتبقى عسل*​
> ...




ههههههههههههه ميرسي كتير ليكي حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي ليا وهعمل بنصيحتك دي

وبما انك مش سألتي اخر سؤال

هقول بقي نفس السؤال بس عليكي انتي هههههههههههه رخامه بقي

انا شايفه انك شخصية حساسه اوي ورقيقة واختي الكبيرة اللي بستمتع بالحكي معاها

ربنا يخليكي ليا وعايزه اشوفك في مصر قريب بقي هههههههههههههه

​


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا رشحت بعدي ابو كف بس لسا ملقتش رد فلما ترد عليا يا اما هاكد الترشيح يا اما هرشح حد تاني*
> 
> 
> *وع فكره كان نفسي مووووت اني اسال ميناااا انا بس يللا ربنا بيحبه رحمه مني ههههههه*​



*على فكره ابو كف نايمه فى الموضوع من نص ساعه فاعتقد انها خرجت من المنتدى
شرف ليا انك تكونى عاوزه تسالينى يا ام جورج ربنا يخليكى للثوره*


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *على فكره ابو كف نايمه فى الموضوع من نص ساعه فاعتقد انها خرجت من المنتدى
> شرف ليا انك تكونى عاوزه تسالينى يا ام جورج ربنا يخليكى للثوره*



من اولها كده يا مينا


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> من اولها كده يا مينا




*اهى صحيت اهى يجماعه *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2011)

*فكرة لذيذة
ومتابعة بس من  غير اى اشتباكات :smile01​*


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2011)

*ابو كف ابدئى الاسئله ولا نمتى تانى ولا ايه *


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اهى صحيت اهى يجماعه *



شكلنا يا مينا مش هنعمر مع بعض


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ابو كف ابدئى الاسئله ولا نمتى تانى ولا ايه *



حضرتك كبير مقاما ورتبتا اتفضل انت


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2011)

*لا هنعمر بس ابدئى لحسن انام منك انا بجد 
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يونيو 2011)

حلوه فكرة الموضوع
ثانكس روزى ومينا
متابعه معاكوا من بره بس ههههههههههههه​


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2011)

من خلال تصفحي البسيط في المنتدي لاحظت ان بعض الناس بتقول مينا البطل بعد مبقي مشرف اتغير 
ماهو ردك فيما هو منسوب اليك ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> من خلال تصفحي البسيط في المنتدي لاحظت ان بعض الناس بتقول مينا البطل بعد مبقي مشرف اتغير
> ماهو ردك فيما هو منسوب اليك ؟


*
بالرغم من انى مش حاسس بكده
بس اعتقد الانسان كل فتره بيعيد ترتيب حساباته
واعتقد ممكن حساباتى كانت فيها خلل ما وظبطه
اهم حاجه انى مكونش بدايق حد او بزعل حد منى

السوال ليكى
2-
واعتبريهم سوالين فى سوال
هل انتى حاسه انى اتغيرت
تانى حاجه
ليه مش متواجده معانا زى الاؤل؟*


----------



## sony_33 (6 يونيو 2011)

*فكرة الموضوع جامدة
بس ياريت تختارولنا بعد كدة الد اصدقاء يكونو يعنى مبيدخلوش مواضيع يعض عند
هههههههههههههههه
خلبنا نسخن شوية فى الجو الحر دة*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> بالرغم من انى مش حاسس بكده
> بس اعتقد الانسان كل فتره بيعيد ترتيب حساباته
> واعتقد ممكن حساباتى كانت فيها خلل ما وظبطه
> ...



اول حاجة انا لما سالت قلت سمعت وملاحظة انا مش في المنتدي كتير عشان احكم 

سبب غيابي 

1- شغلي 
2- امتحانتي ودراستي  
3- المنتدي بقي رخم ومش فيه جديد او اي حاجة تشجع الواحد 

سؤالي النقطة رقم 3 هل انت شايق ان انا بتجني علي المنتدي او انا مش عارفة اتعامل معاه وافهمة ولا ايه موضوع المنتدي فترة يبقي كويس وبيشجع الناس وفترة يبقي مفهوش اي جديد وبيتحرك ببطئ ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> اول حاجة انا لما سالت قلت سمعت وملاحظة انا مش في المنتدي كتير عشان احكم
> 
> سبب غيابي
> 
> ...



*اى اسره بيجى عليها حالة فتور وده طبيعى 
ومتنسيش ان الوقت ده وقت امتحانات الصيف يدخل وهتلاقى النشاط زى الاؤل
نفكنا شويه من المنتدى ونقول
4-
حبيتى قبل كده ؟*


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اى اسره بيجى عليها حالة فتور وده طبيعى
> ومتنسيش ان الوقت ده وقت امتحانات الصيف يدخل وهتلاقى النشاط زى الاؤل
> نفكنا شويه من المنتدى ونقول
> 4-
> حبيتى قبل كده ؟*



مفيش حد محبش 

من تواقيعاك حسيت ان الحالة النفسية عندك بعافية حبتين ممكن تطمنا عليك ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (6 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> مفيش حد محبش
> 
> من تواقيعاك حسيت ان الحالة النفسية عندك بعافية حبتين ممكن تطمنا عليك ؟



*فعلا بعافيه شويه
بس نشكر ربنا على كل حاجه ، انا زى الفل

اوصفيلى دول بكلمه منك
دونا نبيل
بونى 
سندريلا
روزى
مينا البطل
كتبت الناس اللى اتعاملتى معاها ولانى عارف انى نظرتك من الاخر حبيت اعرف نظرتك فيهم
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فعلا بعافيه شويه
> بس نشكر ربنا على كل حاجه ، انا زى الفل
> 
> اوصفيلى دول بكلمه منك
> ...



المعاملة بالمثل رايك في كل من 

الاسد المرقصي 
دونا نبيل 
بوني 
سندريلا 
روزي 
ابوكف 2020


----------



## sony_33 (7 يونيو 2011)

*اية يا جماعة الملل دة
فين الشد والجذب والضرب وشد الشعور
ال اية رايك فى كذا وانتى اية رايك فى كذا احنا مالنا
ههههههههههههههههههه
انا بهدى النفوس شوية
بلة بقى شدو شعر بعض عقبال ملف لفة
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2011)

*يا مواضيعكوا الجامده 
بس قولولى الخناقه هنا هتبقى الساعه كام ههههههههه
متاااااااابعه اكيييييييد
ويثبببببببببت​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *اية يا جماعة الملل دة
> فين الشد والجذب والضرب وشد الشعور
> ال اية رايك فى كذا وانتى اية رايك فى كذا احنا مالنا
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



يا استاذ كبريت جاي تولع الدنيا 
ده انا غلبان


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> المعاملة بالمثل رايك في كل من
> 
> الاسد المرقصي
> 
> ...


*بيعجبنى فيكِ انك فى اغلب الاوقات بتبقى نظرتك صح*
*
8-

الخيانه ككلمه مفهومها صعب يمكن ميقدرش يحسها غير اللى عشاها

ايه احساسك لو واحده صاحبتك خانتك او كدبت عليكِ
رد فعلك هيكون ايه ؟ هتقطعى العلاقه ولا هتعملى ايه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يونيو 2011)

حلوه فكرة الموضوع
بس زي ما قال سوني لازم شويه شد شعر وكده يعني
عشان تحلو القعده
بس منورين 
وميرسي لصحاب الفكره
ربنا يبارككم
متابعه...


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بيعجبنى فيكِ انك فى اغلب الاوقات بتبقى نظرتك صح*
> *
> 8-
> 
> ...



انا بطبعي مش بحب اتعامل بحد خاين فلو صحبتي خانتي وده حصل بقولها في وش انتي وقعتي من نظري ومش هعرف اتعامل معاكي بعد كده وده عشان هبقي بشك في حاجة تعملها بعد كده فاريح ليا انا مش اتعامل مع الاشخاص اللي كده وبعدين انا عندي عقدة جامده جدا اني نفسي عزيزة جدا عليا ومش بستحمل عليها حاجة وممكن اضحي بحاجات كتير عشانها 

اصعب حاجة من الخيانة الغدر واصعب نوع الغدر من وراء الظهر 
كيف تتعامل مع حد غدر بيك من وراء ظهرك ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> انا بطبعي مش بحب اتعامل بحد خاين فلو صحبتي خانتي وده حصل بقولها في وش انتي وقعتي من نظري ومش هعرف اتعامل معاكي بعد كده وده عشان هبقي بشك في حاجة تعملها بعد كده فاريح ليا انا مش اتعامل مع الاشخاص اللي كده وبعدين انا عندي عقدة جامده جدا اني نفسي عزيزة جدا عليا ومش بستحمل عليها حاجة وممكن اضحي بحاجات كتير عشانها
> 
> اصعب حاجة من الخيانة الغدر واصعب نوع الغدر من وراء الظهر
> كيف تتعامل مع حد غدر بيك من وراء ظهرك ؟


*التعامل بالمثل مفيش اسهل منه
بس مبحبش انى اغدر بحد بالذات فى ضهره
ممكن اقوله خلى بالك منى لانى هزعلك لكن فى ضهره هحس نفسى واطى اؤى 
10-

الحياه مليئه بالعيوب ، عيوب نستطيع التأقلم معها وعيوب نعجز عن التعايش معها
فكل مكان له عيوب قاتله وبالرغم من ذلك نغض البصر عنها
لان هذا المكان له رونق خاص
فى رأيك ما هو العيب القاتل فى منتديات الكنيسه ؟*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *التعامل بالمثل مفيش اسهل منه
> بس مبحبش انى اغدر بحد بالذات فى ضهره
> ممكن اقوله خلى بالك منى لانى هزعلك لكن فى ضهره هحس نفسى واطى اؤى
> 10-
> ...



العيب القاتل في المنتدي التعامل الشخصي وهوضح وبالبلدي يعني تلاقي عضو ابن حلال خد عاتقة حل الامور والصلح والنقد والعقاب وتلاقي صاحبنا حاجه مش عجباه يروح كاتب عليها موضوع ويروح مرة تاني يكتب عن التعامل مع بعض في المنتدي وتلاقيه هو او حد مش بيعمل الحاجات اللي بيقول عليها وعمره ما بيكون غلطان علي طول هو صح واحنا اللي مش كويسين وكفايا كده لاطرد من هنا 

س  ساعات كتير بحس ان في اعضاء مكتوب عليها ممنوع الاقتراب او التصوير بمعني في اعضاء مهما عملت مش بنشوف اي رد من الادارة ؟ ده مش نقد ده استفسار


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2011)

*انتى قفشتى ونسيتى تسألى ، فين السوال 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يونيو 2011)

*فكرة الموضوع حلوة جديدة 
بس ليه مش فيه تقطيع وخناااااااااااااااق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين الاكشن ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انتى قفشتى ونسيتى تسألى ، فين السوال
> *



الله الله سايبين الأشراف وقاعدين نسأل 
مااااااااااااااااااشي 







تم التبليغ عن مخالفة 

ههههههههه
متابع علي الخط​


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

*يا لهوي 20 سؤال  :smile02​*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يونيو 2011)

*طيب هو ممكن انا اسأل مينا سؤال ؟؟؟؟ولا مين اللى بيسأل 
انا شكلى مش فاهمه الموضوع اصلا اصلى بذاكر وجالى سكتة عقلية 
من المذاكرة 
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2011)

يات جماعة انا فصلت وعندي شغل الصبح فانا هقف لحد كده وبعد اذنكم نكمل بكرة


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب هو ممكن انا اسأل مينا سؤال ؟؟؟؟ولا مين اللى بيسأل
> انا شكلى مش فاهمه الموضوع اصلا اصلى بذاكر وجالى سكتة عقلية
> من المذاكرة
> *


*
هههههههههه هو انا وابو كف بنسأل بعض
بس اكيد تقدرى تسالى
اتفضلى يمقدسه*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهوي 20 سؤال  :smile02​*



لا ماشي يا روزيتا 

مهما جايبين ناس ما بيتشبعش منهم 
هههههههههه
وعلي ما اعتقد الدور الجاي هايبقي علي دونا
وكده كله هايبقي تمام 
​


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لا ماشي يا روزيتا
> 
> مهما جايبين ناس ما بيتشبعش منهم
> هههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههه
إنت قول ربنا يبعدنا يا بوب ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> هههههههههه هو انا وابو كف بنسأل بعض
> بس اكيد تقدرى تسالى
> اتفضلى يمقدسه*



*اه لا فهمت لا مش هينفع اسأل كده هبهدل الموضوع 
خليه ماشى منظم 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2011)

هههه براحتك يحجه نانسي


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *فكرة لذيذة
> ومتابعة بس من  غير اى اشتباكات :smile01​*




ميرسي يا قمر

منورة وعقبالك هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> حلوه فكرة الموضوع
> ثانكس روزى ومينا
> متابعه معاكوا من بره بس ههههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه لا وحياتك قريب هتكوني جوه يا كوكي هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع جامدة
> بس ياريت تختارولنا بعد كدة الد اصدقاء يكونو يعنى مبيدخلوش مواضيع يعض عند
> هههههههههههههههه
> خلبنا نسخن شوية فى الجو الحر دة*​




ههههههههههههه اهااااااااااا هننظر في الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا مواضيعكوا الجامده
> بس قولولى الخناقه هنا هتبقى الساعه كام ههههههههه
> متاااااااابعه اكيييييييد
> ويثبببببببببت​*




هههههههههههههه لالالالالالا دي حوارات وخناقات خفافي كده يا دونا هههههههههه

ميرسي للتثبيت يا قمر وللتقييم


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حلوه فكرة الموضوع
> بس زي ما قال سوني لازم شويه شد شعر وكده يعني
> عشان تحلو القعده
> بس منورين
> ...




هههههههههه منورة يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع حلوة جديدة
> بس ليه مش فيه تقطيع وخناااااااااااااااق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فين الاكشن ؟؟؟؟
> *




ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا نانسي منورة


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الله الله سايبين الأشراف وقاعدين نسأل
> مااااااااااااااااااشي
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههه يا باشا انت تنور


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهوي 20 سؤال  :smile02​*





هههههههههههه اه 20 بس هههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

وميرسي اوي علي كلام ابو كف ومينا عني

ربنا يخليكم واكيد يا مينا بقيت بعمل بنصيحتك بس معلش اتأخرت شوية في تنفيذها لكن وصلت اخيرا ههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

*طيب بدنا طوووووووووشة 
ما بينفع هيك الوضع 
وين الأكشن يا جماعة ​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2011)

الفكرة جااااااااااااامد جدا 
ميرسي كتييييييييييير 
روزي حببتي علي الموضوع الجميل ....اية دا كل مواضيعك يابنتي تجنن 
وميرسي يا مينا كمان 
ربنا يباركك حببتي ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب بدنا طوووووووووشة
> ما بينفع هيك الوضع
> وين الأكشن يا جماعة ​*




هههههههههههه راح مشوار وجاي يا حبي:smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الفكرة جااااااااااااامد جدا
> ميرسي كتييييييييييير
> روزي حببتي علي الموضوع الجميل ....اية دا كل مواضيعك يابنتي تجنن
> وميرسي يا مينا كمان
> ربنا يباركك حببتي ​




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## تيمو (7 يونيو 2011)

بناءً على رغبة الجماهير في الآكشن  أقترح أن يتم إختيار أعضاء لدودين ويتواجهوا  وبكدة تتشعلل


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> بناءً على رغبة الجماهير في الآكشن  أقترح أن يتم إختيار أعضاء لدودين ويتواجهوا  وبكدة تتشعلل



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بدنا أعضاء أصحاب سوابق و مشاكل ​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه راح مشوار وجاي يا حبي:smil15:


*يا رب ما يتأخر :smil15:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*



			سندريلا
صحبتي في المنتدي وفي الكنيسة وفي الخدمة وفي كل حاجة معايا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طبعا يابنتى هو احنا عشرة يوم دى عشرة سنيييييييين 






			سندريلا 
المقدسه بتعاتنا مشكلتها انى غلبانه
بتمنى انها تفوق لنفسها شويه وتفوق من الحزن اللى ديما عايشه فيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وحياتك يامينا نفسى اقدس ربنا يسمع منك ياااااااااارب
وانا كمان صدقنى نفسى تفرج بقا 
صلواتك ياحج​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> بناءً على رغبة الجماهير في الآكشن  أقترح أن يتم إختيار أعضاء لدودين ويتواجهوا  وبكدة تتشعلل




هههههههههههههه يا سلام علي اقتراحك المشعلل ههههههههه:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا رب ما يتأخر :smil15:​*




هههههههههههههههه يارب:new6:


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2011)

الدور امبارح وقف عليا 

ايه هي المبادي اللي مش ممكن تتنازل عنها ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> الدور امبارح وقف عليا
> 
> ايه هي المبادي اللي مش ممكن تتنازل عنها ؟




*مبادىء من جهة ايه 
عموما انا مش ممكن اتنازل عن مبدء انا حطيته لنفسى
مثلا فى الحب بيبقى اهم مبدء عندى كرامتى
فى الصداقه الصدق
وهكذا لو قصدك فى حاجه معينه ممكن تحدديلى وانا اقولك
12
بأمكان اى شخص ان يتحدث لأى شخص اخر يعرفه
بطرق كثيره عليكى ان توجهى رساله لاحد اعضاء منتديات الكنيسه ولكنها تكون رساله نقديه ، وحالة النقد متروكه لكِ اما نقد بناء او نقد سلبى
حددى لنا الشخص ووجهى له الرساله*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مبادىء من جهة ايه
> عموما انا مش ممكن اتنازل عن مبدء انا حطيته لنفسى
> مثلا فى الحب بيبقى اهم مبدء عندى كرامتى
> فى الصداقه الصدق
> ...



كده انت بتلعب معايا الدنيئة
 بس ماشي هوجه الرساله لكل عضو مبارك ومشرف مش ضروري تاخد بالك من الاعضاء الجداد وبس ممكن يكون في مبارك محتاج حد يهتم بيه حتي بسؤال في الرسايل ممكن يكون في مشرف محتاج حد يهتم بيه ويسال عليه لو كل واحد من اعضاء المنتدي خصص 10 دقايق كل يوم يدخل يسال علي الاعضاء صحابة ويتابع اخبارهم ويرد علي موضوع واحد بس مش بشكرا ورائع والكلام ده يفتح حوار مع حد ممكن يكون المنتدي ليه شكل تاني والاعضاء كلها تقرب من بعض

بصفتك مشرف وعضو قديم اكتر ميزة واكتر عيب موجود في منتديات الكنيسة العربية ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> كده انت بتلعب معايا الدنيئة
> بس ماشي هوجه الرساله لكل عضو مبارك ومشرف مش ضروري تاخد بالك من الاعضاء الجداد وبس ممكن يكون في مبارك محتاج حد يهتم بيه حتي بسؤال في الرسايل ممكن يكون في مشرف محتاج حد يهتم بيه ويسال عليه لو كل واحد من اعضاء المنتدي خصص 10 دقايق كل يوم يدخل يسال علي الاعضاء صحابة ويتابع اخبارهم ويرد علي موضوع واحد بس مش بشكرا ورائع والكلام ده يفتح حوار مع حد ممكن يكون المنتدي ليه شكل تاني والاعضاء كلها تقرب من بعض
> 
> بصفتك مشرف وعضو قديم اكتر ميزة واكتر عيب موجود في منتديات الكنيسة العربية ؟



*دنا غلبان 
اكتر ميزه بحبها فى منتدى الكنيسه
انه عامل زى السحر
محدش بيقدر يبعد عنه حتى الاعضاء المطروده بتسجل وتدخل بأسم جديد  بجانب الشعور بأنك مش فى منتدى عادى بل فى بيتك
اكتر عيب اللى ظاهر دلوقتى شخصنة الحورات بين الاعضاء
وبتتحول لخناقه للاسف

14

اصعب سوال اتسالتيه فى حياتك كان ايه
واجابتك كانت ايه؟
 انا عارف انك صريحه
فبلاش اى مرواغه فى السوال

*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *دنا غلبان
> اكتر ميزه بحبها فى منتدى الكنيسه
> انه عامل زى السحر
> محدش بيقدر يبعد عنه حتى الاعضاء المطروده بتسجل وتدخل بأسم جديد  بجانب الشعور بأنك مش فى منتدى عادى بل فى بيتك
> ...



اصعب سؤال في حياتي انا عايزة ايه من حياتي ؟ وفي الغالب بجاوب عليه بصراحة 


نفس السؤال لحضرتك


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> اصعب سؤال في حياتي انا عايزة ايه من حياتي ؟ وفي الغالب بجاوب عليه بصراحة
> 
> 
> نفس السؤال لحضرتك


*فين الاجابه ؟

اصعب سوال اتسالته من ظابط امن دوله قالى
انت عملت كده ليه؟
واجابتى كانت طويله اؤى
بس بأختصار قولتله عشان حاسس انى مش فى بلدى اللى هى بلدى
16
بما انك قلتى ان مفيش حد محبش
فسوال مُركب بقى
احكيلى اليوم اللى جه قالك فيه بحبك ، اكتر حاجه بتخنقك منه واكتر حاجه بتحبيها منه ؟*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فين الاجابه ؟
> 
> اصعب سوال اتسالته من ظابط امن دوله قالى
> انت عملت كده ليه؟
> ...




اسف اني قطعت الحوار
 بس باين عليك يامون 
كنت واصل اوي مع الناس حبايبك دول وهما بيعزوك كماااااااااااان
ههههههههههه

:act19::act19::59::59::59::bud::bud:​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فين الاجابه ؟
> 
> اصعب سوال اتسالته من ظابط امن دوله قالى
> انت عملت كده ليه؟
> ...



اولا انا مش بحب اتكلم في الحاجات دية فلو سمحت مش تزعل مني عشان انا مش هرد 


سؤالي المرة ديه هيكون في الايام السودة اللي احنال فيها ديه ايه اكتر حاجة مهمة في حياتك ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> اسف اني قطعت الحوار
> بس باين عليك يامون
> كنت واصل اوي مع الناس حبايبك دول وهما بيعزوك كماااااااااااان
> ههههههههههه
> ...



*مفيش اسف يا بوب عادى
ده كان حوار ايام الشقاوه *


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> اولا انا مش بحب اتكلم في الحاجات دية فلو سمحت مش تزعل مني عشان انا مش هرد
> 
> 
> سؤالي المرة ديه هيكون في الايام السودة اللي احنال فيها ديه ايه اكتر حاجة مهمة في حياتك ؟




لا مفيش زعل يا حجه

*اكتر حاجه مهمه فى حياتى دلوقتى
اثبت لنفسى انى فى خلال سنتين هحقق حاجه معينه
خدت فيها قرار من حوالى اسبوع تقدرى تقولى 
قرار مهم جدا لازم يتنفذ فى خلال سنتين
وللاسف محدش يعرف القرار ده غيرى ومن هنا لحد ما أنفذه محدش هيعرفه

18- ** العشق الممنوع ، اكيد مش هتكلم عن المسلسل
ولكن هسالك من وجهة نظرك ايه هو العشق الممنوع ؟ او امتى يكون العشق ممنوع ؟
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا مفيش زعل يا حجه
> 
> *اكتر حاجه مهمه فى حياتى دلوقتى
> اثبت لنفسى انى فى خلال سنتين هحقق حاجه معينه
> ...



العشق يبقي ممنوع لما احس اني مقدرش اعلن عنه للعالم كله وبحس اني بعمل حاجة غلط 

ايه هو رايك في ابوكف 2020 ؟


----------



## sony_33 (8 يونيو 2011)

*انا لما اشوف كلمة حضرتك فى موضوع مناقشة بحس انةموضوع فاشل
ياريت تشيلو التكاليف
يعنى حسالك يا بنت وهى تقولو طيب ياااض علشان نحس بالاخوة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
على الله تنفع الشعللة المرة دى
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يونيو 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا لما اشوف كلمة حضرتك فى موضوع مناقشة بحس انةموضوع فاشل
> ياريت تشيلو التكاليف
> يعنى حسالك يا بنت وهى تقولو طيب ياااض علشان نحس بالاخوة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




*بركان متنقل ههههههههههههههه
ارحم نفسك ياسونى شوية :new6:​*


----------



## sony_33 (8 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بركان متنقل ههههههههههههههه
> ارحم نفسك ياسونى شوية :new6:​*


*حاولت معرفتش
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2011)

ها وصلتوا للسؤال رقم كام


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> العشق يبقي ممنوع لما احس اني مقدرش اعلن عنه للعالم كله وبحس اني بعمل حاجة غلط
> 
> ايه هو رايك في ابوكف 2020 ؟



*شخصيه جميله  بتشرف انى عرفتك من المنتدى بجد

20 واخر سوال

نقد تحبى توجهى ليا 
اى نقطه مبتعجبكيش فيا او اكتر نقطه مبتعجبكيش ايه هى

هختار بعدى دونا نبيل*


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *شخصيه جميله  بتشرف انى عرفتك من المنتدى بجد
> 
> 20 واخر سوال
> 
> ...



نقطة مش بحبها فيك مفيش اي حاجة


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2011)

*مع انه اكيد فيا نقط كتيير مش حلوه
بس نعديها ونشوف هتختارى مين مع دونا نبيل 
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 يونيو 2011)

بعد تفكير عميق ودراسة قررت اني اسيب مينا هو اللي يختار وانا واثقة في اختيارة وموافقه عليه


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بعد تفكير عميق ودراسة قررت اني اسيب مينا هو اللي يختار وانا واثقة في اختيارة وموافقه عليه



*ماشى يحجه

معانا يجماعه فى حوار صريح جدا*

*My Rock* ،  *Dona Nabil*


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ماشى يحجه
> 
> معانا يجماعه فى حوار صريح جدا*
> 
> *My Rock* ،  *Dona Nabil*



علي كده هيبقي حوار العمالقه


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2011)

الأخت الغالية دونا، ما هو الشئ الذي يزعجك في تعاملي معك أو مع الآخرين في المنتدى. بالإزعاج أعني شئ تتمنين تغييره في طريقة تعاملي، لكي يكون التعامل أفضل.

الحوار صريح ولك حرية التعبير عن نفسك بدون ان عواقب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2011)

*واااااااااااااااو متابعة جدا 
جميلة الفكرة يا روزى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الأخت الغالية دونا، ما هو الشئ الذي يزعجك في تعاملي معك أو مع الآخرين في المنتدى. بالإزعاج أعني شئ تتمنين تغييره في طريقة تعاملي، لكي يكون التعامل أفضل.
> 
> *الحوار صريح ولك حرية التعبير عن نفسك بدون ان عواقب ​*



*هعتبر ده وعد وربنا يسترر والله يسامح اللى فى بالى بقى هههههههه
بالنسبه لى  مفيش والا مكنتش استمريت فى مكانى
 بالعكس انا دايما بحس بالتفاهم واحترامك لروح الفريق  فى التعامل مع اى شىء بنمر بيه سواء مشكله أو قرار يخص المنتدى 
بالنسبه  للاخرين فى المنتدى أحياناً بستشعر أن بعض الاعضاء لديهم نوع من الخوف أو الشعور بأنك بعيد عنهم فبيتجنبواا التعامل معاك الا للضروره يمكن ده سببه انشغالك بأمور كتيره خارج وداخل المنتدى لكن بتمنى فى المستقبل يكون عندك ولو جزء من يوم ثابت للتواصل مع اسرتك هنا 
سؤالى الاول هو نفس سؤالك ليا  :smile01*


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2011)

بتمنى اقدر اتابع الحوار كلة
جميل جدا عن جدا الفكرة


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هعتبر ده وعد وربنا يسترر والله يسامح اللى فى بالى بقى هههههههه*



لا إطمئني.. هذا كان فخ لا اقل.. :boxing:



> * لكن بتمنى فى المستقبل يكون عندك ولو جزء من يوم ثابت للتواصل مع اسرتك هنا *



ححاول بس مفيش ضمانات 


> * سؤالى الاول هو نفس سؤالك ليا  :smile01*



كما وضحت في ردي السابق، هو ليس شئ مزعج لكن شئ أتمنى ان تدربي نفسك عليه.
كلام الآخرين السلبي عنك له وقع ليس بالقليل على شعورك وعلى راحتك وسلامك الشخصي.
أتمنى ان تدربي نفسك على عدم التأثر بالكلام السلبي بصورة صلبية، بل أخذ العبر والدروس من أي نقد دون أن تشعري بأي جرح في داخلك.

سؤالي: ماهو سؤالك القادم؟ :smile01






قصدي: هل لديكِ إجازة سياقة؟ إن كان نعم، هل جربتي وسقتي أسرع من السرعة القانونية؟


----------



## abokaf2020 (8 يونيو 2011)

متابعة من غير تعليق


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لا إطمئني.. هذا كان فخ لا اقل.. :boxing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*فخخخخ طيب كويس انى مزودتش عيار حرية التعبير بقى :giveup:
قبولى للنقد الطبيعى والغير مغرض عمره ما بيضايقنى بالعكس بيساعدنى دايما اعيد حساباتى وافكر فى التطوير من نفسى ومن تصرفاتى ولكن بطبعى انا لا أطيق الظلم أو التجريح بدون داعى 
لكن هحاول اكون اكثر صبراً وهدوءً فى المستقبل لكن ده مش وعد :smile01 
للاسف كان لى تجربه سيئه وانا سايقه من كام سنه وكنت لسه بتعلم بدال ما اضغط فرامل قدام مطب صناعى ضغطت ع البنزين ومش فاكره ايه حصل يومها ههههههه 
ومن وقتها بكتفى بمكانى جنب اى حد سايق 
سؤالى التانى بالتأكيد فى حياة كل شخص  اصدقاء بدرجات متفاوته هل اقرب اصدقائك بيلاقى وسط انشغالك بأمور كتيره وقت لاهتمامك بيه ويا ترى بتقضوه ازاى ؟*


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ومن وقتها بكتفى بمكانى جنب اى حد سايق *



الرب يحفظك في الطريق




> * سؤالى التانى بالتأكيد فى حياة كل شخص  اصدقاء بدرجات متفاوته هل اقرب اصدقائك بيلاقى وسط انشغالك بأمور كتيره وقت لاهتمامك بيه ويا ترى بتقضوه ازاى ؟*



للاسف، في الفترة الأخيرة الإهتمام شبه منعدم. المنفذ الوحيد للقاء أصبح جزء من يوم من ايام عطلة نهاية الأسبوع.. لكن لا يوجد عتاب بالموضوع لان الإنشغال موجود لدى كل الأطراف.

ما هي الوظيفة والمهنة التي تتمنيها لدونا؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الرب يحفظك في الطريق
> 
> 
> *ميرررسى يا زعيم ربنا يخليك ويحافظ عليك انت كمان من كل سوء *
> ...



*بتمنى من كل قلبى اشوفها صيدلانيه ناجحه وعندها اكبر واشهر صيدليه  ..عموما اكيد الاختيار ليها وربنا يوفقها فى اى مجال تختاره بنفسها *
*سؤالى التالت عن اطفال المستقبل 
لو ربنا اعطاك ولد وبنت هتسميهم ايه يا ترى  *


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتمنى من كل قلبى اشوفها صيدلانيه ناجحه وعندها اكبر واشهر صيدليه  ..عموما اكيد الاختيار ليها وربنا يوفقها فى اى مجال تختاره بنفسها *



الرب يحفظها ويحقق امنياتك وأمنياتها.



Dona Nabil قال:


> *سؤالى التالت عن اطفال المستقبل
> لو ربنا اعطاك ولد وبنت هتسميهم ايه يا ترى*



صراحة لم أفكر بهذا الشئ من قبل.. لكني أحب إسم دانيال وأستير.

كم من الوقت تقضيه أمام التلفاز يومياً وهل أنتِ من له سلطة جهاز التحكم في البيت؟


----------



## sony_33 (8 يونيو 2011)

*اجمل حوار بجد ان شاء الله المنتدى بعد الحوار دة حيعمل ثورة او اعتصامات 
وحنقطع  طريق المنتدى بالطول
ونطالب بزعيم جديد ودونا جديدة لو الحوار مسخنش
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الرب يحفظها ويحقق امنياتك وأمنياتها.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*حلوين الاسمين خالص يا زعيم  ربنا يديلك دانيال واستير ويكونوا ابناء للمسيح  وتكون فخور بيهم 
مش وقت محدد لكن انا بتابع يومياً مسلسل واحد وبرنامج عمرو اديب ( القاهره اليوم ) واهوى مشاهدة افلام الرعب وخصوصاً قبل النوم ههههههه
السلطه فى البيت معظمها فى ايدى بسبب انشغال نبيل الدائم مش بس جهاز التحكم
بما ان الحوار خارج نطاق القوانين
السؤال الرابع
ع المستوى السياسى أيه رأيك فى الثورات الاخيره فى الدول العربيه يعنى شايفها ازاى وبما انك عايش فى الغرب نحب نعرف رأى المجتمع عندك فى الاحداث دى ايه وفى اهتمام ولا تجاهل ليها *


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ع المستوى السياسى أيه رأيك فى الثورات الاخيره فى الدول العربيه يعنى شايفها ازاى وبما انك عايش فى الغرب نحب نعرف رأى المجتمع عندك فى الاحداث دى ايه وفى اهتمام ولا تجاهل ليها *



مبدئياً الثورة جيدة و لها إيجابياتها. نظرة الغرب كان إيجابية وتشجيعية لأنهم كانوا يرون أنفسهم من سنين طويلة. لكن للأسف أرى إتجاه هذه الثورات لشئ مجهول وكأن الثائرين هاجوا لعمل تغيير لا يعرفون تطبيقه.

السؤال الخامس: هل فكرتي بالعيش خارج مصر؟ أي بلد ستختارين لو كان الخيار لكِ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مبدئياً الثورة جيدة و لها إيجابياتها. نظرة الغرب كان إيجابية وتشجيعية لأنهم كانوا يرون أنفسهم من سنين طويلة. لكن للأسف أرى إتجاه هذه الثورات لشئ مجهول وكأن الثائرين هاجوا لعمل تغيير لا يعرفون تطبيقه.
> 
> السؤال الخامس: هل فكرتي بالعيش خارج مصر؟ أي بلد ستختارين لو كان الخيار لكِ؟



*الحقيقه عمرى ما كنت بفكر اسيب مصر لحظه بسبب حبى الشديد ليها
ولكن للاسف  ولنفس السبب اللى وضحته فى كلامك عن الثوره وحال البلد حاليا فى تفكير قوى وخطوات فعليه  للهجره 
مفيش مجال للاختيار ولو كنت هختار كنت هختار امريكا
 ولكن الفرصه المتاحه حاليا استراليا (ملبورن ) ولكن ما زال التردد سيد الموقف من ناحيتنا (صلواتك )
السؤال الخامس
ايه هو القرار اللى اخدته وندمت عليه ندم شديد غير اختيارك ليا كنائب ههههه*


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2011)

الجواب يحتاج تفكير والسؤال التالي يحتاج تحضير.. لي عودة يوم غد


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الجواب يحتاج تفكير والسؤال التالي يحتاج تحضير.. لي عودة يوم غد



*تمام يا زعيم
فى انتظارك  يوم غد :t39:*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2011)

منورين يا دونا وروك

الحوار شديد جدا هههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايه هو القرار اللى اخدته وندمت عليه ندم شديد غير اختيارك ليا كنائب ههههه*



صراحة فكرت كثيراً بالسؤال وكيفية الرد لكن لم اتوصل لإجابة مقنعة لاني لا أذكر لحظات ندم شديدة في حياتي. لكن من الأشياء التي اتذكرها بين فترة وآخرى بسبب الحاجة لها، هي عدم إستمراري بدراسة اللاهوت بصورة أكاديمية بسبب ضيق الوقت... لست نادم على قراري لكني كنت أتمنى لو كانت الظروف أفضل للإستمرار. لكن يبقى  تحقيق هذا الهدف ممكن في المستقبل.

السادس: ماهو تحصيلك الدراسي؟ وهل كنتِ من أشطر الطلاب في مرحلتك؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> صراحة فكرت كثيراً بالسؤال وكيفية الرد لكن لم اتوصل لإجابة مقنعة لاني لا أذكر لحظات ندم شديدة في حياتي. لكن من الأشياء التي اتذكرها بين فترة وآخرى بسبب الحاجة لها، هي عدم إستمراري بدراسة اللاهوت بصورة أكاديمية بسبب ضيق الوقت... لست نادم على قراري لكني كنت أتمنى لو كانت الظروف أفضل للإستمرار. لكن يبقى  تحقيق هذا الهدف ممكن في المستقبل.
> 
> السادس: ماهو تحصيلك الدراسي؟ وهل كنتِ من أشطر الطلاب في مرحلتك؟



*بتمنى تجيلك الفرصه من تانى وتكمل دراستك  للاهوت لانك بالتأكيد هتكون مميز فيها 
ويا رب دايما حياتك بلا ندم 
انا حاصله على بكالوريوس ادارة اعمال ونعم كنت مميزه وقتها لانى لم اكتفى بدراستى بل دعمتها بكورسات عديده وبنزولى للتدريب عملياً فى عدة شركات 
السؤال السادس
هل تتابع اى اعمال فنيه ( تمثيل أوغناء ) لفنان معين سواء مصرى أو عربى أو اجنبى  .*


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2011)

*متابع لحوار من  نوع خاص قلما لما وجد
لكن منتظر  اسئلة ساخنة مش عارف حاسس ان روك ودونا واخدين قرار كدة يكونوا حلوين وهاديين مع بعض
 ودة مش حلو خالص لينا ههههههه*


----------



## تيمو (9 يونيو 2011)

أهديء من هيك حوار إحنا بنقول ...

كيف شايفة الطقس؟ الطقس كثير شوب (حار) ، بس الصراحة الكونديشن عامل شغل جامد أوي ، انتا أي فصل بتحب؟

بحب الفصول الأربعة جميعاً ، برأيك ليش الدنيا بتشتي؟

ممممممممممممم ، يمكن لأنو البحار تتبخر وتتكاثف الغيوم وتنزل الأمطار  على سيرة الأمطار ، انتا بتحب التزلج على التلج ؟

لا مو كتير ، انتي؟

يا حسرة ، تلج منين هيجينا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بنمزح مو تزعلو


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2011)

* هو المنتدى كله بقى دموى ليه كده ههههههه
لا ارتاحوا مش هنتخانق 
ببساطه 
علشان مش هنلاقى حد يحوش ما بيننا ولا يتخذ معانا موقف ادارى هههههه *


----------



## Rosetta (9 يونيو 2011)

*يعني ما في خناااااااااااااقة 
بس دي مطالب الجماهير يعني 
كده بتكسفوا الجماهير :nunu0000:​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2011)

هو فى ايه هنا


----------



## تيمو (9 يونيو 2011)

طيب ممكن نستغل وجود الإخوة الزعماء ونسأل اللي بنفسنا؟

لماذا لا تُترك الحوارات تأخذ مجراها طالما لا يوجد هناك إهانات أو تطاول أن مهاترات وشخصنات؟ لماذا سياسية إغلاق المواضيع مُتبعة وخصوصاً عندما يكون هناك حوار قائم حتى ولو كان في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة ، في بعض الأحيان الإجابات تقود إلى تساؤلات مختلفة طالما أن الحوار يبقى ضمن حدود اللياقة والنضوج والوعي؟ 

هاد مش تدخل في سياسة المنتدى ولا في الإدارة ولا أي شيء ، هو مجرد شعور بالإحباط من هذه السياسة ، وإذا كان الإحباط ممنوع ... خلاص نسحب السؤال


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> هل تتابع اى اعمال فنيه ( تمثيل أوغناء ) لفنان معين سواء مصرى أو عربى أو اجنبى  .*



لا أتابع أي مغني بصورة حصرية، فانا لا اسمع أغاني عادة. لكن يجذبني كثيراً فن كاظم الساهر، اي الحانه بالحصر وبعض أشعار نزار القباني التي حورها.
بالنسبة للتمثيل، فلا يوجد عندي ممثل مفضل اتابعه بصورة جدية واشاهد اي فلم يصدر له.
اشاهد الأفلام بصورة عامة بغض النظر عن ممثليها.

السابع: لو أستلمتي سلطة مصر لخمسة أيام، كل يوم لك تحقيق هدف وتغيير معين. فماهي التغييرات والأهداف التي ستحاولين تحقيقها؟


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> طيب ممكن نستغل وجود الإخوة الزعماء ونسأل اللي بنفسنا؟



 أخي العزيز، توجه الموضوع هو حوار بين عضويتين فقط (حالياً بيني وبين الاخت دونا). 
لذلك اطرح تساؤلك في موضوع منفصل وسأكون أكثر من سعيد بالرد عليك وسماع وجهة نظرك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لا أتابع أي مغني بصورة حصرية، فانا لا اسمع أغاني عادة. لكن يجذبني كثيراً فن كاظم الساهر، اي الحانه بالحصر وبعض أشعار نزار القباني التي حورها.
> بالنسبة للتمثيل، فلا يوجد عندي ممثل مفضل اتابعه بصورة جدية واشاهد اي فلم يصدر له.
> اشاهد الأفلام بصورة عامة بغض النظر عن ممثليها.
> 
> السابع: لو أستلمتي سلطة مصر لخمسة أيام، كل يوم لك تحقيق هدف وتغيير معين. فماهي التغييرات والأهداف التي ستحاولين تحقيقها؟



*عرض جميل يا روك لكن فى الوقت الصعب 
الاهداف والتغييرات اللى بفكر فيها لازم تكون فى مجتمع خالى من الافكار السلفيه والاخوانيه 
مجتمع مدنى حضارى خالى من السعى وراء المصالح الشخصيه على حساب الدوله 
وقتها هتكون اهدافى كالاتى 
الهدف الاول هيكون ارساء حرية العقيده حرية بمعنى الكلمه فلا يكون لاحد الحق فى الحجر على اختيار اى شخص لعقيدته طالما كانت عن اقتناع وبدون اجبار من اى شخص .
الهدف الثانى هيكون التعليم هبدأ بالغاء جميع المناهج الحاليه بما فيها من حشو عديم الفائده وستكون المناهج الجديده موضوعه على اسس علميه لا تعتمد على الحفظ ولكن على الفهم والابتكار والتنوع .
الهدف الثالث سيكون استغلال طاقات الشباب العاطل فى اعمال مختلفه بسيطه تفيد البلد وتضمن لهم دخل ثابت  
الهدف الرابع التسويق السياحى بطرق حديثه ومبتكره وعروض سياحيه باسعار مخفضه  تجذب السائحين بمختلف انواعهم 
الهدف الخامس انشاء مقر دائم للاستماع لمظالم الناس المختلفه والعمل على حلها فوراً بدون روتين الانتظار 
ياااااااااه لالالا ده انا شكلى هتعب اووووى 
خلاص قررت اتنحى :a82: هههههههه
السؤال السابع 
علم البرمجه علم واسع  و بلا حدود لانه كل يوم فى اضافه جديده
بالتأكيد وكما كانت البدايه فكره مجنونه لدى مخترع الكمبيوتر تلاها العديد من الافكار المجنونه والتى ادت اليوم لربط العالم كله بشبكه عنكبوتيه جعلته اليوم كقريه صغيره 
نريد ان نعرف منك كمتخصص هل لديك افكار وتصورات تراها اليوم مجنونه وغريبه ولكنها قد تتحقق فى المستقبل *


----------



## soso a (9 يونيو 2011)

متااااااااااااابع للحوار الشيق ده 
حوار العمالقه ههههههههههههههه
============​


----------



## My Rock (9 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> نريد ان نعرف منك كمتخصص هل لديك افكار وتصورات تراها اليوم مجنونه وغريبه ولكنها قد تتحقق فى المستقبل *




هناك محاولات لتطبيق الحاسة السادسة (Sixth Sense Technology) عن طريق جهاز صغير يتواصل مع حركة الإنسان وإحتياجاته ويزوده بالمعلومات الإضافية التي يحتاجها دون استعمال متصفح او جهاز جوال.

للتعرف أكثر عن هذه التقنية تستطيعون متابعة الفيديو التالي:

[YOUTUBE]hKBjt5z_EcY[/YOUTUBE]

الجهاز يعمل بطريقة سهلة، فعندنا تحاول شراء كتاب من المكتبة، يقوم الجهاز بعرض المعلومات عن الكتاب من موقع امازون. نفس الشئ عندما يحاول الشخص شراء اي شئ من السوبر ماركت. هذه التقنية تعوضنا عن البحث بصورة مسبقة، فعرض المعلومات عن اي شئ نتعامل معه يكون بصورة مباشرة.
هذه التقنية ثورية وإن حالفها الحظ وتطورت، ستغير طريقة حصولنا على المعلومات.

الثامن: بصراحة صريحة متصرصرحة، هل أنتِ طباخة ماهرة؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> هناك محاولات لتطبيق الحاسة السادسة (Sixth Sense Technology) عن طريق جهاز صغير يتواصل مع حركة الإنسان وإحتياجاته ويزوده بالمعلومات الإضافية التي يحتاجها دون استعمال متصفح او جهاز جوال.
> 
> للتعرف أكثر عن هذه التقنية تستطيعون متابعة الفيديو التالي:
> 
> ...



*بصراحة صريحة متصرصرحة انا طباخه ماهرة بتقدير امتياز واتحدى واجيد عدة وصفات لمطابخ مختلفه 
ولكن بما انك طلبت صراحه صريحه متصرصحه فأنا فاشله بامتياز فى عمل الحلويات :dntknw:
السؤال الثامن 
اكمل العبارات التاليه 
- كم أتمنى لو لم أكن .......
- كنت أتمنى أن اعيش فى العصر .....
- يعتبر ..... قرار مصيرى مؤجل 
- أتمنى لو ظاهرة .... تختفى من العالم كله .
-الف تحيه لمخترع ال ....
- ارجوك يا الهى ان ت .......*


----------



## My Rock (10 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ولكن بما انك طلبت صراحه صريحه متصرصحه فأنا فاشله بامتياز فى عمل الحلويات :dntknw:*



بلاها الحلويات، كلها دهون ما ادراك ما الدهون.




> *السؤال الثامن
> اكمل العبارات التاليه
> - كم أتمنى لو لم أكن *في بلد لا تسوده العقيدة المسيحية*
> - كنت أتمنى أن اعيش فى العصر *الذي عاشه المسيح*
> ...



عندما نتعامل مع أشخاص لا نرى صورتهم، يقوم عقلنا بتشكيل صورة مُعينة مبنية على تعاملاتنا معهم. 
سؤال هو: ماهي الصورة التي عندك عني؟ من ناحية الشكل والصفات.


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بلاها الحلويات، كلها دهون ما ادراك ما الدهون.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بالتأكيد كلنا بنحاول نرسم صوره لاى شخص بنتعامل معاه عبر النت وكل ما زاد التعامل ومر الوقت بتزيد الصوره وضوح
هناك معلومات اكتر منها تخيلات عنك يا زعيم :new6:
بالنسبه للشكل طويل متوسط الوزن رياضى انكر بقى هههههه
الصفات بتكون اسهل فى تكوين صوره عنها لانها بتظهر فى طريقة التعامل والتصرف مع المشاكل والاشخاص
شخصيه قياديه
لا يرضيك الا العمل الكامل
عدم التسرع فى اخذ القرار
عصبى أحياناً 
سابق عمرك  
ديمقراطى واياك حد يعترض :shutup22:
السؤال التاسع
هل تهوى تربية الحيوانات الاليفه نوعها واسمها حتى لو كان فى الماضى *


----------



## جيلان (10 يونيو 2011)

انا اقول انا اقول .. سمك ميت هههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> ديمقراطى واياك حد يعترض :shutup22:*



ديقراطي ولو رفض الرافضون :nunu0000:



Dona Nabil قال:


> * السؤال التاسع
> هل تهوى تربية الحيوانات الاليفه نوعها واسمها حتى لو كان فى الماضى *



في الماضي كان عندي لكب كان اسمه جيمي. حالياً لا املك اي حيوان اليف لانه يحتاج لوقت.
فالكلب مثلاً يحتاج ان يخرج مرتين باليوم، ساعة في كل مرة ويحتاج الى تأمين والى تسجيل والى عيادة طبية. وإذا حصل خطأ وعض كلب او شخص آخر، فانا من يتحمل الغرامة.. بصراحة ما فاضي..

هل أنتِ كثيرة النوم؟ ld:


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ديقراطي ولو رفض الرافضون :nunu0000:
> 
> *ههههههههه :08:*
> 
> ...



بالعكس انا تقريبا لا انام 
السؤال العاشر ( مواقف )
- موقف مريت بيه وتتمنى عودته مره أخرى لتغير تصرفك تجاهه 
- موقف مريت بيه وتتمنى لو لم يكن 
- موقف مريت بيه وتتمنى لو يتكرر
- موقف تتمنى الا تمر به ابداااا
- موقف محرج ما هو وكيف كان تصرفك 
- موقف مر امامك ولا تنساه ابداااا
- موقف من شخص مقرب جرحك وصدمك وكيف كان رد فعلك 
 كفايه كده حرام علشان عارفه انك مشغول هههههههه :08:


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> - موقف مريت بيه وتتمنى عودته مره أخرى لتغير تصرفك تجاهه



من سنين طويلة، حدث امامي موقف، ان خادم من خدام الكنيسة ذكر معلومة خاطئة، فحاولت تصحيحها له لكنه رفض تقبل التصحيح لان تصحيحي كان امام البقية. فكررت محاولة التصحيح فزاد هو في عناده وزدت انا عنادي. المهم، الموضوع وصل ان راعي الكنيسة تدخل ليصحح له الفكر مما ازعجه نفسياً ودعاه الى ان يترك الخدمة لفترة قصيرة.
راجعت نفسي ووجدت ان تنبيهي كان يجب ان يكون بصورة معزولة عن البقية لكي لا اقلل من مكانة هذا الخادم، فكم اتمنى لو استطيع الرجوع لتعديل الموقف..



> - موقف مريت بيه وتتمنى لو لم يكن




كنت تأخرت في الشغل لإنجاز بعض المُهمات المهمة وصاحبة الشركة سألتني إنها ستحجز اكل جاهز وانها ستحسب حسابي. فوافقت والأكل وصل بعدها، ففوجأت بأنه أكل صيني. الأكل الصيني يجب ان يأكل بطريقته الخاصة، اي بإستعمال أعواد الأكل الصينية التي لا أحترف إستعمالها بسبب عدم رغبتي في أكل الأكل الصيني كثيراً...





> - موقف مريت بيه وتتمنى لو يتكرر



أتمنى ان يتكرر معي اي موقف تم الإساءة لي وانا سامحت، فأنا أحتاج دائماً لتدريب المسامحة 




> - موقف تتمنى الا تمر به ابداااا



نفس موقف الأكل الصيني




> - موقف محرج ما هو وكيف كان تصرفك



كنت في طريقي للسفر الى فلندا لحضور مؤتمر مسيحي لمدة 4 ايام. قبلها كنت مريت على خالتي وخالتي اعطتني برتقال من شجرة في مزرعتهم. فردي كان اني لن استطيع تقشيرها والوقت بدأ يداركني، فقامت بوضع سكينة التقشير وسط البرتقال. ووضعت الكيس في حقيبتي اليديوية.
سافرت من الدنمارك لفلندا وقضينا وقت مبارك ورائع، بحيث لم اهتم حتى لحلاقة ذقني.
حان وقت الرجوع من فنلدا الى الدنمارك ومرينا من خلال كنترول ووصلنا لاخر نقطة فحص.
تم إيقاف حقيبتي ونقلها لغرفة التفتيش وبعدها تم إستدعاء الشرطة التي طلبت مني المشي معهم. تخيلي موقف رجل شرقي بذقن ويمشي مع شرطة في المطار.. شئ يجذب الإنتباه والشبهات.
ذهبت معهم لغرفة التفتيش وسألوني عن محتوى الحقيبة. ذكرت لهم المحتويات، لكن لم اجد الراحة على وجوههم. سألوني إن كان هناك اي ادوات حادة فجاوبت بالنفي.
اخرج بعدها الشرطي سكينة التقشير.. شرحت له موقف البرتقالة وانتهى سوء الفهم... يا موسهل..




> - موقف مر امامك ولا تنساه ابداااا



كنت واقف في شارع فيه ازدحام، فكان القسم الأول من الشارع يمشي ببطئ بسبب كثرة السيارات ولكن الاخر كان يمشي بصورة أفضل. لمحت شخص من بعد كم سيارة يحاول عبور الشرع من بين السياراة لكن لمحت ايضاً سيارة من الخلف تسير بسرعة كبيرة بسبب الفراغ في الشارع الثاني وخفت ان تدهس السيارة هذا الرجل. الرجل بعيد عني والسيارة تسير بسرعة لا أستطيع التعامل معها. حاولت الصراخ وتنبيه الرجل والسيارة، لكن.. للأسف.. لم أفلح.. فالسيارة صدمت الرجل ومن قوة الإصطدام طار الرجل للشارع المعاكس واصطدم بسيارة اخرى... لا أعرف مصير الرجل لكن مازال الموقف في بالي...




> - موقف من شخص مقرب جرحك وصدمك وكيف كان رد فعلك



بصراحة لا اذكر.. قد يكون بسبب اني اسامح واغفر في لحظتها او بسبب قلة هذه المواقف.. لكني فكرت كثيراً و لم اتذكر اي موقف. ساحاول الرجوع للسؤال لو تذكرت الموقف.

السؤال 11:
هل تقرأين الكتاب المقدس بشكل يومي؟ قراءة منظمة ام عشوائية؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2011)

> السؤال 11:
> هل تقرأين الكتاب المقدس بشكل يومي؟ قراءة منظمة ام عشوائية؟


*للحق   الاول كانت قرأتى للكتاب المقدس حوالى مرتين فى الاسبوع لكن النت سهل الامر كتير وخصوصا مع وجود التفاسير وأصبح الامر يومى واعتيادى بالنسبه لى وخصوصاً انى بدأت فى حفظ بعض الايات اللى بتمس قلبى وبتعبر عن حال معين بعيشه أو بمر بيه .
السؤال رقم 11 (   لو كنت )
- لاعب كره محترف كنت هتلعب لاى فريق ؟؟
- رجل اعمال كنت فى اى مجال ستتخصص؟؟
- متفرغ للاعمال الخيريه فى اى مجال كنت ستسخر اموالك؟؟
- طبيب فى اى مجال ستتخصص؟؟
- مدعو لحفل عيد ميلاد طفل ما نوع الهديه التى سوف تحضرها ؟؟
- تختار الوان جديده لغرفة مكتبك ..ماذا ستختار؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (13 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> - لاعب كره محترف كنت هتلعب لاى فريق ؟؟
> *



برشلونة



> * - رجل اعمال كنت فى اى مجال ستتخصص؟؟*



مجال البرمجيات



> * - متفرغ للاعمال الخيريه فى اى مجال كنت ستسخر اموالك؟؟*




ساسخر أموالي لمساعدة الأطفال الفقراء للحصول على تعليم وحياة طفولية جيدة


> * - طبيب فى اى مجال ستتخصص؟؟*



مجال القلب



> * - مدعو لحفل عيد ميلاد طفل ما نوع الهديه التى سوف تحضرها ؟؟*



الكتاب المقدس للأطفال على شكل كتاب وافلام كارتون.



> * - تختار الوان جديده لغرفة مكتبك ..ماذا ستختار؟؟*



النصف السفلي سمائي (ازرق فاتح) والنصف الأعلى أبيض.


السؤال 12: سمعنا في الفترة الاخيرة اخبار كثيرة عن موضوع نهاية العالم. ماهي نظرتك للموضوع، هل تشعرين ان النهاية قريبة؟


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يونيو 2011)

بالصلاه ع النبي
دونا وروك واخدين الموضوع مقاوله يجماعه ده مناوله مش مقاوله يعني ايجار مش تمليك
20 سوال يعني كل واحد 10
هههههه
كل واحد يرشح واحد بعديه عشان الموضوع يستمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> برشلونة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*هو الاحساس موجود والعلامات تتحقق والتمنى قوى ولذلك دائماً انادى نفسى بالاستعداد فلا اشغل بالى الا به 
بجد استمتعت جداااااا بالحوار معاك يا زعيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعطيك نعمه وبركه وقوة احتمال لمواجهة كل متاعب ومحاربات الخدمه 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بالصلاه ع النبي
> دونا وروك واخدين الموضوع مقاوله يجماعه ده مناوله مش مقاوله يعني ايجار مش تمليك
> 20 سوال يعني كل واحد 10
> هههههه
> كل واحد يرشح واحد بعديه عشان الموضوع يستمر



*اخدنا الموضوع وضع يد ان كان عاجبك  روح اشتكينا بقى :t32: ههههههه
ميرررسى لروزايتى الجميله وليك يا مووون انا استمتعت بموضوعكوا جداااا
وهرشح ورايا الجميله مرنوووون :999:*


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2011)

ضنيت ان الموضوع 20 سؤال لكل طرف.
على أي حال، شكراً للموضوع و شكراً للفكرة وشكراً للدعوة وشكراً للاخت دونا على تحملها.

ترشيحي للاخ  		*oesi no*


----------



## oesi no (14 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> ضنيت ان الموضوع 20 سؤال لكل طرف.
> على أي حال، شكراً للموضوع و شكراً للفكرة وشكراً للدعوة وشكراً للاخت دونا على تحملها.
> 
> ترشيحي للاخ          *oesi no*


*تعيشلى يا زعيم 
ملقتش غير ميرنا  ترشحنى قصادها 
عاوز تعمل دعايا للموضوع فى سجن ابو غريب
يلا استعنا على الشقا بالله 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخدنا الموضوع وضع يد ان كان عاجبك  روح اشتكينا بقى :t32: ههههههه
> ميرررسى لروزايتى الجميله وليك يا مووون انا استمتعت بموضوعكوا جداااا
> وهرشح ورايا الجميله مرنوووون :999:*


*هشتكيكم لربناااااا هههههههه
لا ميغسى على فكره*


My Rock قال:


> ضنيت ان الموضوع 20 سؤال لكل طرف.
> على أي حال، شكراً للموضوع و شكراً للفكرة وشكراً للدعوة وشكراً للاخت دونا على تحملها.
> 
> ترشيحي للاخ          *oesi no*



*نخليهم 5 شكرا
شكراً لك*


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ليك ياروك وشكرا لدونا يا قمر استمتعنا جدا بالحوار


----------



## ميرنا (15 يونيو 2011)

نهاركو فوشيا 20 يا ظالمة لا ومع مين جو 

استعنا ع الشقا بللة 

جو 
1_ ايه اكتر حاجة بتضايق منها فى حياتك وحيات اللى حاوليك 
2_ نزلت فى الثورة ونظرتك ليها كانت ازاى من بديتها كنت شايف انها هتوقع الملوك من ع الكراسى ولا ملهاش لازمة وشايف مصر ازاى بعدهم
3- لو جتلك فرصة سفر خارج مصر تسافر ولا لاا 
4- احلامك فى شركة حياتك ولقيتا ولا لسه لو لقيتا وامكانياتك متسحمحش تتحسر وتقف الموضوع من قبل ميبتدى ولا هتكمها وزى متيجى 
5-نفسك فى ايه دلوقتى 
نكتفى بهذا القدر حاليا


----------



## oesi no (15 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> نهاركو فوشيا 20 يا ظالمة لا ومع مين جو
> 
> استعنا ع الشقا بللة
> 
> ...


انا كمان اكتفى بهذا القدر واستنظرى دقيقتين احضرلك اسئله علشان لسه جاى من الشغل ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

ميرنا وجوجو منورين ومتابعة معاكم


----------



## oesi no (15 يونيو 2011)

جيتلك يا مرنون 
 احم احم السؤال الاول 
لو انتى معزومة انتى وعيلتك عند حد مهم جدا بالنسبة ليكى  والوقت اتاخر عليكى وجريتى بسرعه بسرعه وروحتى على مكان العزومة وانتى متاخرالك يجى ساعه  وقبل ما تدخلى اكتشفتى انك بشبشب البيت !!! ياترى هتعملى ايه وقتها ؟ 

السؤال الثانى :- 
اكتب ما يخطر فى بالك عندما تسمع اسماء الاعضاء الاتيين   (يعنى اول ما تشوفى الاسم اكيد هيفكرك بحاجة تقوليها ) 
1- ماى روك 
2- كوبتك مان 
3- دونا نبيل 
4- روزى 
5- انا 

السؤال الثالث : 
ياترى ايه اكتر اسم بتحبى يتندهلك بيه 

السؤال الخامس باب السياسة 
ناويه تترشحى كعضو عامل فى اى حزب من الاحزاب وهل هتفضلى تبع اللى يقوله ابونا فى الكنيسة اننا السنة دى هنرشح فلان او هنرشح علان ولا ناويه تستقلى سياسيا عن الكنيسة ولا اصلا اصلا مالكيش نشاط سياسي ؟ 
كفاية عليكى كدة


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2011)

يا عيني يا عيني يا عيني علي البت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> جيتلك يا مرنون
> احم احم السؤال الاول
> لو انتى معزومة انتى وعيلتك عند حد مهم جدا بالنسبة ليكى  والوقت اتاخر عليكى وجريتى بسرعه بسرعه وروحتى على مكان العزومة وانتى متاخرالك يجى ساعه  وقبل ما تدخلى اكتشفتى انك بشبشب البيت !!! ياترى هتعملى ايه وقتها ؟
> مش عارفة احتمال من الكسفة مش اعرق لا اعرق دم حاجة محرجة اوى دنا مرة كان مينا فى البيت وانا معرفش انو هنا وطالعة بقى ببادى وبنطلون والشبشب وبتخانق مع ماما ولقيته فى وشى كان حتت منظر دخلت الاوضة مخرجتش غير لما مشى
> ...


هو انا من التجارب اللى عشتها مش همشى ورا كلام حد اطلاقا اللى شايفة انا من وجهه نظرى مريحنى هعمله لكن الكاهن المفروض ميكنش ليه اى نشاط سياسى ولا يجبرنى انى ارشح حد له مطلق الحرية يرشح اللى عاوزة بس انا مش مجبرة امشى ع نهجة 
استنانى بقى اخلص اللى وريا واكمل الاسئلة


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2011)

1- لو جالك البابا كيرلس فى يوم هتسئلة عن ايه او هتكلمة تقولة ايه 
2- كنت حابب تخصص دراستك ولا لاا لو حابة اشتغلت بنفس دراستك ولو مش حابة كان نفسك تدرس ايه وليه 
بتحب تقرى لمين من الكتاب 
3- منظورك للمراءة ازاى كرجل شرقى وشايف انى المراه فعلا مظلومة والرجل الشرقى واخد حقة اكتر ولا شايف العكس 
4- اكتبننا فى ما لا يقل عن 11 سطر لكل عضو من دول ونظرتك ليهم ازاى
روك- كوبتك - دونا- ابسوتى- روزى -توين - جو -جيلان- فريدى- النهيسى
5- ايه اكتر حاجة غالية ع قلبك هدية - موقف حلو لما تحب تهدى اعصابك تفتكرو -اكتر سنة درست فيها بس كنت شقى جداا وكنت بتعمل ايه - مقلب اتعمل فيك -مقلب انتا عملته فى حد-


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا عيني يا عيني يا عيني علي البت
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


اللهم  شماته يا مرمور ليكى يوم :a82:


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

*4- روزى *
* رز دى تحفة بفتكر الرومانسية والحب اول مشوفها مش عارفة ليه*

*هههههههههه يالهوي الكلام الجامد ده ليا انا*

*ميرسي بجد يا قمر علي كلامك اللي اسعدني جدا*

*ربنا يخليكي*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> 1- لو جالك البابا كيرلس فى يوم هتسئلة عن ايه او هتكلمة تقولة ايه
> 2- كنت حابب تخصص دراستك ولا لاا لو حابة اشتغلت بنفس دراستك ولو مش حابة كان نفسك تدرس ايه وليه
> بتحب تقرى لمين من الكتاب
> 3- منظورك للمراءة ازاى كرجل شرقى وشايف انى المراه فعلا مظلومة والرجل الشرقى واخد حقة اكتر ولا شايف العكس
> ...



وااااااااااو اسئلة جامدة جدا ههههههههه خصوصا ال 11 سطر ههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## الزبانية (16 يونيو 2011)

لا باس ف الفكرة


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2011)

*انا قولت برضه عمرك ما هتشوفى انه مفيش سؤال رابع *
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


Apsoti قال:


> 1- لو جالك البابا كيرلس فى يوم هتسئلة عن ايه او هتكلمة تقولة ايه
> *هقوله  انا امنيتى حاجة واحدة بس
> محدش من اللى بحبهم يبعد عنى *​
> 2- كنت حابب تخصص دراستك ولا لاا لو حابة اشتغلت بنفس دراستك ولو مش حابة كان نفسك تدرس ايه وليه
> ...


* هكمل فى رد تانى علشان الناس متزهقش *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يونيو 2011)

*جو ومرنوووووووووووووون 
زى الفل كده ههههههه
كملوا كملوا حوار جميل*
*:sami31: متابعة انا :sami31:*​


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> 1-
> 4- اكتبننا فى ما لا يقل عن 11 سطر لكل عضو من دول ونظرتك ليهم ازاى
> روزى
> *ب
> ...


*امممممم *
*مش فاكر غير مقلب ايمى*
*اللى عملته انا وريمون فيها *
*واللى ملخصه ان ريمون قالها انى اتضربت *
*وانى روحت ااجر سيف واضرب الناس اللى ضربونى *
*وهى قعدت تتحايل عليا منزلش واقول ربنا يسامحهم *
*وانا راسي والف جزمة لازم انزل *
*وغيبت حبه ورجعت اكمل المقلب انى اما روحت انضربت تانى واتجبست وقاعد فى البيت *
*وكانت هتجينى هى وريمون اللى كمل المقلب معاها  ووصلوا انها هتيجى تزورنى *
*بس ريمون كان محتار فى شويه حاجات كدة*
*يلبس كاجوال ولا كلاسيك يحط جيل ولا لا *
*ياكل عندنا ولا لا *
*كلها حاجات بسيطة يعنى *
*وكان بياخد رأى ايمى طبعا فى الحاجات دى *


*كفاية عليكم كدة 
كمان شوية بقى هبقى احطلك كام سؤال كدة 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

*روزى  *
* ب*
* ي*
* ر*
* غ*
* و*
* ي*
* ط ( بير غويط ) *
* بحس دايما انها عندها اسرار *
* مش حابه اى حد يعرفها *
* ودة حقها طبعا *
* بس انتى عارفه بقى*
* انا عندى فضول رهيب*


*هههههههههه خليك في فضولك ده بقي وريني اخرك يا فالح هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*طبعاً برحب بكل الثنائيات ال شاركت *
*من أول روزي وبسم الصليب مروراً بمينا وأبو كف وبروك ودونا والأن ميرنا وأوزي *

*منوريين يا بشر*

*بس السؤال *
*هو 20 سؤال لكل عضو موجهة للعضو الأخر ... يعني المجموع 40 سؤال للأثنين*
*أم 20 سؤال مقسمة 10 و10 لكل عضو*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه اهلا بيك يا توين

لا بص هما الاجمالي 20 سؤال لكل عضو 10 اسئلة 

هما اختصروا بقي وبيسالوا ب 5 مرة واحدة هههههههههه خلصوا اسرع مننا كلنا

خلاص هما في اخر جولة​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*أيوة .... بس أنا شايف أن أنتي وبسم الصليب 20 و20*
*ومينا وأبو كف 20 و20*
*يعني 40 سؤال*

*هي دية الكوسة والا أيه ؟*

*أنا من وجهة نظري رجعوهم 20 20 بس حددوها في وقت معين*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

لا يا توين انا كنت برقم الاسئلة ليا وليها فاهمني يعني انا واحد وهي 2 ويجي دوري بقول 3 وهكذا

راجعهم تاني هتلاقيهم 20


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*طب خلاص مش تزقي*

*أنا لسة عند وجهة نظري ال فوق *
*ومش تقلقي مش هشارك في الموضوع ... أنا بتابع بس *
*وكل ده خوفاً من الفضيحة ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه لا تتابع مين

ربنا يكرمك كده وحد يرشحك وساعتها بقي نخليهوملك 40 عشان تتأكد ههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2011)

جو 

غمض عينك لحظة وقلنا شوفت ايه 
احكيلنا يومك ازاى 
مين عضو غامض نفسك توصله
لو جالك المارد وقالك اطلب واتمنى تطلب ايه
احساسك لما بتشوف طفل - راجل عجوز - شاب طايش- وشاب هادى - بنت جميلة


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2011)

غمضت عينى مشوفتش حاجة 
يومى شغل ونت ونوم وطبعا اكللللللللل 
معنديش عضو غامض 
هطلب منه حاجة ميقدرش عليها فمش هطلبها 
احساسك لما بتشوف
 طفل  *صداع* 
 - راجل عجوز *ربنا يديله الصحة *
 - شاب طايش *مش عارف ليه مبقتش كدة *
- وشاب هادى *ربنا يكون فى عونه* 
 - بنت جميلة *استغفر الله العظيم انا اشوف بنت حلوة *
اسئلتى ليكى بقى
ازيك ؟
عامله ايه؟ 
كويسه ؟
ايه رأيك فى ثورة الجياع اللى بتجتاح المنتدى ؟ 
ياترى نفسك تتسئلى فى حاجة مسئلتهاش ؟ 
مش تحسي كدة ان الحوار طول واننا نفضنا لبعض كام يوم ؟ 
كفايه عليكى كدة 
مش فاضى انا


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2011)

طيب يا جو فرصة سعيدة جداا انا برضو سئلتك عشان نخلص بقى 

برشح توين 
رشح حد


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2011)

*طيب محدش قالى مين مترشحش 
هرشح روزى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *طيب محدش قالى مين مترشحش
> هرشح روزى
> *​




روزي مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:act23: هههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> برشح توين


*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر ... علي ترشيحك *

*بس أتمني أن تعيدي النظر في هذا الترشيح ... إنتي عارفة الظروف *
*وأنا مش هقدر بجد*

*مع كل أحترامي لروزي ال طبعاً الواحد يتشرف بالتحاور معها *

*ومع أطيب التمنيات للمرشح الذي يأتي بعدي :closedeye*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معاك يا توين

اكيد الشرف ليا طبعا وخيرها في غيرها قريب لما تسمح الظروف

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

اختيار استثنائي بما ان توين مشغول وانا كنت قبل كده

بفكر ادبس اتنين عسل جدا

نشوف بقي الشغل الجامد معاهم 

وهما

بنت العدرا وفيتاااااااا

هههههههههه هضرب انا عارفه بس يلا بقي من نفسي 
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اختيار استثنائي بما ان توين مشغول وانا كنت قبل كده
> 
> بفكر ادبس اتنين عسل جدا
> 
> ...



*:heat::heat::heat::heat:
يعنى اعمل فيكى اييييييييييييييييييه
انتى كده مريحة فيتا فى حاجة كان نفسها فيها هههههههههه
اه هتعارك معاااااااااكى 
بس احتمال يغفرلك انى مع فيتا :t9:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *:heat::heat::heat::heat:
> يعنى اعمل فيكى اييييييييييييييييييه
> انتى كده مريحة فيتا فى حاجة كان نفسها فيها هههههههههه
> اه هتعارك معاااااااااكى
> ...




ههههههههههه مش مهم بقي يا بنوته ماهي اطحنت هناك

دي بسيطة انتي عشره وهي عشره بس شايفه السهوله:heat: ههههههههه


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اختيار استثنائي بما ان توين مشغول وانا كنت قبل كده​
> 
> بفكر ادبس اتنين عسل جدا​
> نشوف بقي الشغل الجامد معاهم ​
> ...


 
*ممتاز الحوار ال جي ده *
*مش هقدر أعلق وأقول أي حاجة ... غير أنهم بنتين بجد من عالم أخر ..... ع البركة بقي :heat:*

*أما بالنسبة ليكي بقي يا روزي .... فأنتي رشحتي أتنين غيرنا ....*
*يبقي لما الوقت يبقي مناسب أنا وأنتي سوا ندخل حلبة الحوار :t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ممتاز الحوار ال جي ده *
> *مش هقدر أعلق وأقول أي حاجة ... غير أنهم بنتين بجد من عالم أخر ..... ع البركة بقي :heat:*
> 
> *أما بالنسبة ليكي بقي يا روزي .... فأنتي رشحتي أتنين غيرنا ....*
> *يبقي لما الوقت يبقي مناسب أنا وأنتي سوا ندخل حلبة الحوار :t30:*​




 ههههههه اوك يا توين في انتظارك مرة اخري في اي وقت يناسبك

ربنا يكون معاك وهما فعلا بنوتين زي السكر هيعملوا شغل جامد ههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ممتاز الحوار ال جي ده *
> *مش هقدر أعلق وأقول أي حاجة ... غير أنهم بنتين بجد من عالم أخر ..... ع البركة بقي :heat:*
> ​


*هههههههههه الله يخليك يا توين 
بس الا هو ايه العالم ده :heat:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههه اوك يا توين في انتظارك مرة اخري في اي وقت يناسبك
> 
> ربنا يكون معاك وهما فعلا بنوتين زي السكر هيعملوا شغل جامد ههههههه


*هههههههه الله يخليكى يا روزاية 
فتوت هتحلى الموضوع اكيد
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههه الله يخليكى يا روزاية *​
> * فتوت هتحلى الموضوع اكيد*​
> ​




ويخليكي يا قمر

انتم الاتنين هتحلوا الموضوع اكيد يلا شوفي مين فيكم هينطلق ويسأل هههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ويخليكي يا قمر
> 
> انتم الاتنين هتحلوا الموضوع اكيد يلا شوفي مين فيكم هينطلق ويسأل هههههههههه​


*هههههههههه
انا فى اللجنة اهو مستنياها*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه هي شكلها بتفر في الصفحات وتعرف الدنيا ماشية ازاي

يعني بتذاكر كويس قبل الدخول هههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

*الله يطمنك يا اختاه*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه ذاكري انتي كمان بقي واستعدي شكلها خلصت وجيالك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه ذاكري انتي كمان بقي واستعدي شكلها خلصت وجيالك


*هههههههههه*
*مش غايظنى غير انها كان نفسها تسألنى وانتى حققتى امنيتها هههههه*
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه امممممممم 

ماهو حرام بردو البنت يكون نفسها في حاجه ومش تحصل هههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اختيار استثنائي بما ان توين مشغول وانا كنت قبل كده
> 
> بفكر ادبس اتنين عسل جدا
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه انتى تحفه بجد وانا مبسوطه جدا
بس انتى كمان ليكى توريطه معايا :nunu0000:
هى دلوقتى اينعم البنوته اتدبست فيا
بس بجد قولتلها ده كل حاجه عايزه اعملها اتحققتلى
ف الموضوع دة :ura1:
ف شكرا كتير لربنا وليكى:94:

والحقيقه انا تقريبا مدخلتش الموضوع ده
ف كنت بستطلع الاحوال شوية
وايامك معايا يا جايدتى
وايت*وايت
:smile01
*​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *:heat::heat::heat::heat:
> يعنى اعمل فيكى اييييييييييييييييييه
> انتى كده مريحة فيتا فى حاجة كان نفسها فيها هههههههههه
> اه هتعارك معاااااااااكى
> ...


:ura1::ura1::ura1:
*شوفتى ربنا يا بنتى 
علشان تعرفى انى ملاك واللى بطلبه بلاقيه
:smile01

اة احتمال لما اخلص تارى قصدى اسئلتى معاكى
ندخل على روزه  مع بعض:smile02
*​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ممتاز الحوار ال جي ده *
> *مش هقدر أعلق وأقول أي حاجة ... غير أنهم بنتين بجد من عالم أخر ..... ع البركة بقي :heat:*
> 
> *أما بالنسبة ليكي بقي يا روزي .... فأنتي رشحتي أتنين غيرنا ....*
> *يبقي لما الوقت يبقي مناسب أنا وأنتي سوا ندخل حلبة الحوار :t30:*​




*تووووووين المشرف صاحب علبه الالوان
اللى مخلصلنا الوان المنتدى ههههه

ميرسى لذوقك وبتمنى اشوفك قريب ف تدبيسه زى دى:ura1:
ويارب يبقى ممتاز
علشان انا وهى نجيب امتياز ويبقى فال وليك الحلاوة:smile01
اه بقى اية حكايه عالم اخر ده
مديين على اننا من القمر مثلا :smile02

*​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*ماشى منك ليها ماسكين ف سيرتى كده
انما ايه بقى ربكم مش بيسيب الحق
نوستى دورها جه
وانتى قريت يا روز 
انا يتقلق منى على فكرة
هههههه
*​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*بســـــــــم الله البادى
والابن الفادى
والروح القدس عليه اعتمادى
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ندبح بقى ههههه

هى الاول الانسه القديره نوسه عندها امتحان بكرة
ف ربنا يوفقها ويكرمها من وسع كده

بس هو فى حاجه هتتغير ف اللقاء الصاروخ ده
ان الهانم (نوسه) سالتنى ف كرسى الاعتراف
ل 13 سنه قدام وكان لسه يادوب خلص امبارح
ف اتنازلت ليا عن اسئلتها مشكورة
(بتحاول تجر ناعم) بس انسى ههههه

بس انا من حنيتى هخليها تسالنى السؤال رقم
19
لاغراض ف نفسى هههههه

اخبرينى حينما تاتى يا جايدتى
وتلقى اول  سؤال ف استضافتك ف برنامج

الســـــــــؤال ســــــــــــؤالك
**:smile01*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه احم احم اكيد كل اللي فات ده مش عليا يا فيتا صح يا حبي

انطقي بسرعه احسن انا شر وعندي موضوع الاذاعة هاااااااااااا

خافي علي نفسك بقي هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> *شوفتى ربنا يا بنتى
> علشان تعرفى انى ملاك واللى بطلبه بلاقيه
> :smile01
> ...


*ههههههههه مفترررررررررررية
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *بســـــــــم الله البادى
> والابن الفادى
> والروح القدس عليه اعتمادى
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> ...


*اتفاقات الياهو مدهونة بإيموشنز ههههههه
حطى يا باشا السؤال 
لو سهل هرد 
لو صعب يبقى بعد امتحان بكرة
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه احم احم اكيد كل اللي فات ده مش عليا يا فيتا صح يا حبي
> 
> انطقي بسرعه احسن انا شر وعندي موضوع الاذاعة هاااااااااااا
> 
> خافي علي نفسك بقي هههههههههههه​



*هوووووووووووووو ده الكلام *
*وعلى فكرة هى ااااااااااه كانت تقصدك :94:*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هوووووووووووووو ده الكلام *
> *وعلى فكرة هى ااااااااااه كانت تقصدك :94:*​




هههههههههههه ايوه اويه انا فهماها البت دي

وناويالها علي تدبيسة وتحت رحمتي بقي للنهاية هههههههههه مش هنقولها شرفتينا ابدا هنخليها كام شهر في الاذاعة :ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ايوه اويه انا فهماها البت دي
> 
> وناويالها علي تدبيسة وتحت رحمتي بقي للنهاية هههههههههه مش هنقولها شرفتينا ابدا هنخليها كام شهر في الاذاعة :ura1::ura1::ura1:


*ههههههههه ع البركة وياريت لو فى نفس وقت الموضوع ده 
يبقى شغل عااااااااااااااااااالى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه لا انا عايزاها تخلص وتدبس ههههههههه مش تفضي خالص يعني علي طول لازم تكون داخله تجاوب ولا كأنها في ثانوية عامة هههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا انا عايزاها تخلص وتدبس ههههههههه مش تفضي خالص يعني علي طول لازم تكون داخله تجاوب ولا كأنها في ثانوية عامة هههههههههه


*طويب خلاص ماشى واهو ابقى خلصت امتحانات وروقتلها 
ونشوفلها مواضيع اسئلة تانى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه اه ورانا ايه بقي جابته لنفسها


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:

*انا حاسه بقيت طيبه معاكم زياده عن اللزوم
اتهدى يا بت انتى وهى
انا صعيديه ودمى حامى بقى واصورلكم قتيل هنا:budo:
والدنيا دواره بس 
واتقوا دعواتى بقى
:smile01
*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> *انا حاسه بقيت طيبه معاكم زياده عن اللزوم
> اتهدى يا بت انتى وهى
> ...


:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:

*انا حاسه بقيت طيبه معاكم زياده عن اللزوم*
* اتهدى يا بت انتى وهى*
* انا صعيديه ودمى حامى بقى واصورلكم قتيل هنا:budo:*
* والدنيا دواره بس *
* واتقوا دعواتى بقى*
* :smile01*

*الدعوات لا تجوز*

 *تصوير القتيل أحلى وأوقع*
*وأحنا فى قسم واحد*

*أتفضلى يا غاليه
بعل خير طبعا
*​*
*



​*
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه دواره دي مين بقي يا ام دم حامي

يلا يلا عشان التدبيس مازال مستمر

خلصي عشان وراكي مواضيع تانية كتير يا طيبة ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ا





النهيسى قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> *انا حاسه بقيت طيبه معاكم زياده عن اللزوم*
> * اتهدى يا بت انتى وهى*
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه ليه يا استاذي

شكل حضرتك معاها علينا ههههههههه:nunu0000:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> *انا حاسه بقيت طيبه معاكم زياده عن اللزوم*
> * اتهدى يا بت انتى وهى*
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه ليييييييييه كده بس يا استاذى 
انت بتساعدها على اساس انها غلبانة مثلا :smile02
*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

*صباحكم مسكر ومعطر
ـــــــــــــــــــــ
اهلا بيكم ف لقاء متجدد مع برنامجكم المحبوب جدا
الســــؤال ســــــؤالك
معانا ومعاكم ضيفه عسوله جدا
المفروض اننا نسال بعض بس افترا هسالها انا بس
هههههههه
كلنا بنحبها وبنعرف نشاطها المميز جدا
وقد ايه ردودها جميله وشيقه ودمها خفيف
دة على المستوى المنتدياوى ههههه
اما على المستوى الشخصى
فهى مرحه جدا وجدعه وقمورره وتتحب من اول نظره كده
اينعم اوقات تبقى مفتريه بس يمكن علشان
مميزاتها كتير ف بتقلق من الحسد

مش هكتر بس هى تستحق اكتر من كده بكتير
بس علشان وقت البرنامج بقى
ههههههه

معــــــــــــانا ومعـــــــــــــاكم

بنت العــــــــــــدرا
مع فيتــــــــــــا


وربنا يستر
**:smile01*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> *انا حاسه بقيت طيبه معاكم زياده عن اللزوم*
> * اتهدى يا بت انتى وهى*
> ...



*ايوة كده يا استاذى فعلا هى دى روح الفريق
اللى ف قسمنا ههههههه

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع معايا
وقولهم يسكتوا عنى شوية بقى
ههههه
*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه دواره دي مين بقي يا ام دم حامي
> 
> يلا يلا عشان التدبيس مازال مستمر
> 
> خلصي عشان وراكي مواضيع تانية كتير يا طيبة ههههههههههه​



*اقولك انا هبلغ روك عنك بقى
انتى شكلك صايمه
وبتطلعى كبتك فيا انا
اكمنى غلبانه ههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *صباحكم مسكر ومعطر
> ـــــــــــــــــــــ
> اهلا بيكم ف لقاء متجدد مع برنامجكم المحبوب جدا
> الســــؤال ســــــؤالك
> ...


*ههههههههههه
السؤال سؤالك ايون ههههههه
والاجابة اجابتك انتى *​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ا
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه ليه يا استاذي
> ...


*هههههههه عالم حقوده صحيح :act23:*​


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه ليييييييييه كده بس يا استاذى
> انت بتساعدها على اساس انها غلبانة مثلا :smile02
> *​


*ايون طبعا لازم يساعدنى علشان غلبانه وانتو اشرار
:gun:

وبصوا بقى من الاخر متبقوش انتو الاتنين بوتجازين
واشعال ذاتى كمان اتهدوا بقى :nunu0000:

وبجد بشكر ربنا جدا انك معايا يا استاذى:94:
ومتخليهممش يوقعوا بينا
:smile01

*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> السؤال سؤالك ايون ههههههه
> والاجابة اجابتك انتى *​



*هههههههه انسى
دى الاسئله متفرعه
والاجابه بالصفحات 
دة انتى حبيبتى يا نوستى
:smile02
*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 يونيو 2011)

أنا كنت بعمل للخير ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *هههههههه انسى
> دى الاسئله متفرعه
> والاجابه بالصفحات
> دة انتى حبيبتى يا نوستى
> ...


*هههههههههه 
انزلى يا اوختى بالسؤال :66:
*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

*نبتدى بقى ونقول
+
ـــــــــــــــ
اول سؤال
ينقسم الى ثلاث اجزاء فقط 
(حونينه اهو)
وهى
*ما رايك *تقولى لمين *تتمنى ايه

* ما رأيــــــــــــك

بالحياه
بالاحوال الاقتصاديه
بالاحوال الاجتماعيه
بالاحوال الدينيه
بالسياسيين
( لو تعرفيهم يعنى ههههههه)
بالقضاه
بالرئيس السابق
بالمدعوه الثورة
بالدكتاتوريه
بالديموقراطيه
بالمسييحن
بالمسلمين
بالكنائس
بالمساجد
بالتلفزيون
بالنت
بالفيس بوك
بتويتر
(توتو هههه)
بالناس
بالحزن
بالسعاده
بالحريه
بالذكاء
بالتضحيه
بالزواج
بالخطوبة
بالحب
بالاكتئاب
بالمرح
بالصعيد
باليكس
بفيتا 
(حبيبتك طبعا) ههههه

**تقولى لميــــــــــــن

حبيتك ومتستهلش
اووووف
عادى متفرقش معايا
بيك هكمل حياتى
من غيرك مش هعيش 
هعيش من غيرك
انت حياتى فعلا
بكرهك
فوق بقى
كفايه لحد كده
ركز اكتر وهتفهم
انت تانى مش كفايه
الرحمه بقى
عسل بجد
خنيق بجد

***تتمنى ايـــــــــــه

للحياة
لاسرتك
لياااا
للدنيا
للناس
للمسيحين
للمسلمين
للكنيسه
للغرب
للشرق
للتعليم
للمنتدى
للنت
لنفسك
للموضوع ده
ههههههه

يلا مش هطول عليكى بقى حرام
استنينى ف السؤال التانى
ههههههه





*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه يالهوي عليكي هههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

*دايما صاحب واجب يا استاذى القدير

نزلت يا نوستى يا حبيبه قلبى

روزى الصبر يا روووحى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه يالهوي انتي بتهدديني علي العام كده

حلو لو جرالي حاجه هتتحبسي ههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يالهوي انتي بتهدديني علي العام كده
> 
> حلو لو جرالي حاجه هتتحبسي ههههههههه



*اه علنا كمان:nunu0000:
هههههههه

ابعدى الشر عنك ولو لا قدر الله
انا ولا اعرفك اساسا
وفيتا ملهاش وجود غير ف التلاجات
:smile01
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه يا نصابه عايزه تعملي عملتك وتجري في التلاجه فهماكي هههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههه
شوفتى فايده اسمى

بنت العدرا تقريبا هربت شوفتى عمايلك
ههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه احسن ما انتم كل يوم واحده تهرب

شكل الحوار ده هيخلص علي سنة 2015 ههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههه بنبدل صح
اه يا بنتى اصل كنت مستحلفه ليها وجاتلى من السما
وانتى اللى اختارتى اشربى بقى هههههه
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يونيو 2011)

*:nunu0000:اية دة بقى دة بقى دة *
*لالالالالا اية الخيانة الكبيرررة جوووى دى واخدة بالك يا فيتوووو من جووووى دى :bud:*
*بما اننى محضرتش الحوار اللى كان متزاع مع فيتوووو وبنت العدرااااااا انا محضرتهوش من الاول *
*اذن اطالب بأعادة الحلقة مليش دعوة :ura1:*
*يلالالالا بقى ابتدى وعايزة اسألة جامدة كدااا اية الاسئلة الصغنونة دى  :new6:*
*مستنية اسمع انا بقى يخراشى عليا وانا حمامة سلام كدا *
*صح يا ننوسة :act19:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *نبتدى بقى ونقول
> +
> ـــــــــــــــ
> اول سؤال
> ...


*هههههههههههه يالهووووووووز على حنية قلبك
مش عارفة يابنتى اقولك اييييييييه بس ربنا شاهد ههههههههه
وعموما نحن قوما لا تهزنا الجبال العواتى فكيف يهزنا سؤال من فيتا مكتوب فيه اجب عن الاتى ههههههه
*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *:nunu0000:اية دة بقى دة بقى دة *
> فى اية بس اعصابك يا كابيره
> هههههه
> *لالالالالا اية الخيانة الكبيرررة جوووى دى واخدة بالك يا فيتوووو من جووووى دى :bud:*
> ...



*ههههههههههه طول عمرك يا قمر
حمامه بس يمكن تدى على زاجل شوية :smile02
انتى طولى عمرك عسولة يا مونتى
واللى يشجعنى على نوسه يبقى جوه عنيا
يووووه قصدى يبقى حرام دى عندها امتحانات 
:smile02

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> شوفتى فايده اسمى
> 
> بنت العدرا تقريبا هربت شوفتى عمايلك
> ...





روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه احسن ما انتم كل يوم واحده تهرب
> 
> شكل الحوار ده هيخلص علي سنة 2015 ههههههههههه


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
لست انااااااااااااااااااا :act23::act23:
انا مش اهرب ابتا ابتا ولا يهزنى 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههه بنبدل صح
> اه يا بنتى اصل كنت مستحلفه ليها وجاتلى من السما
> وانتى اللى اختارتى اشربى بقى هههههه
> *


*الله يسامحك ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *:nunu0000:اية دة بقى دة بقى دة *
> *بطلى تسمعى حكيم هههههههه*
> *لالالالالا اية الخيانة الكبيرررة جوووى دى واخدة بالك يا فيتوووو من جووووى دى :bud:*
> *اباااااااى عليك يا جدع
> ...



*حمامة مين وسلام مين 
ياشيخة قولى كلام غير ده هههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههه طول عمرك يا قمر
> حمامه بس يمكن تدى على زاجل شوية :smile02
> انتى طولى عمرك عسولة يا مونتى
> واللى يشجعنى على نوسه يبقى جوه عنيا
> ...


*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى خدى راحتك خالص بس اشربى بقى :gun:
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههه طول عمرك يا قمر*
> 
> *حمامه بس يمكن تدى على زاجل شوية :smile02*
> *انتى طولى عمرك عسولة يا مونتى*
> ...


*ههههههه يا يلهوز عليكى وانتى على طول كسفانى بزوقك :vava:*
*انا هعد استمع بقى ... واجيب حاجة اسلى نفسى بيها :361nl:*
*اوعى تفتكرى انى انا جعانة دى حاجة بس عشان اتسلى ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى خدى راحتك خالص بس اشربى بقى :gun:*​


*ايووووون عندك حق اشربى بقى *
*بهدى النفوووووووس انا:ura1:*
*شكلى ولعتها ولا اية ههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا *
> *لست انااااااااااااااااااا :act23::act23:*
> *انا مش اهرب ابتا ابتا ولا يهزنى *​


*يا جامد انت يا جامد هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ايووووون عندك حق اشربى بقى *
> *بهدى النفوووووووس انا:ura1:*
> *شكلى ولعتها ولا اية ههههههه*​


*لالالالالالالالالا فيتو حبيبة قلبى 
مش هتولع بنا ابدا:94: ههههههههههه
هدى النفوس برااااااحنك :act23:
انا اقصد تشرب مياه عشان الحر وتسأل تانى :smile01
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

*يلا اسيبكم انا عشان التتر نااااااازل علينا 
وبكرة بقى التتر يطلع علينا ههههههههه
صلولى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه يالهووووووووز على حنية قلبك*
> *مش عارفة يابنتى اقولك اييييييييه بس ربنا شاهد ههههههههه*
> *وعموما نحن قوما لا تهزنا الجبال العواتى فكيف يهزنا سؤال من فيتا مكتوب فيه اجب عن الاتى ههههههه*​


*يا خراشى على الردود الجميلة يا ناس *
*يلا اصرفيلها اسبوعين اسئلة كدا حلوين *
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا فيتو حبيبة قلبى *
> *مش هتولع بنا ابدا:94: ههههههههههه*
> *هدى النفوس برااااااحنك :act23:*
> *انا اقصد تشرب مياه عشان الحر وتسأل تانى :smile01*​


*هههههه الجبن سيد الاخلاق*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *حمامة مين وسلام مين *
> *ياشيخة قولى كلام غير ده هههههههه*​


*اية انتى عندك مانع ولا اية يا بت يا ننوسة انتى :nunu0000:*
*اجرى كدا بت وانتى زى العسل كدا .. الله يقرفك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يلا اسيبكم انا عشان التتر نااااااازل علينا *​
> *وبكرة بقى التتر يطلع علينا ههههههههه*
> *صلولى*​


*ربنا معاكى يا حبيبة قلبى *
*شفتى بقى قلبى دة اللى هيودينى عند ننوسة ههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ها كام كام ههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ها كام كام ههههههههه



*ههههههههههه 
دلوقتى يا اعداد البرنامج المذيعة اللى اتدبست معاها طمعانة تسأل كله 
يرضي مييييييييييين ده
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *يا خراشى على الردود الجميلة يا ناس *
> *يلا اصرفيلها اسبوعين اسئلة كدا حلوين *
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


*يلا يابت انتى من هنا 
ههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *هههههه الجبن سيد الاخلاق*​


*الجبن الفيتا ولا الرومى :smile02
قال جبن قال 
بقولها تااااااانى
لست انا:act23:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *اية انتى عندك مانع ولا اية يا بت يا ننوسة انتى :nunu0000:*
> *اجرى كدا بت وانتى زى العسل كدا .. الله يقرفك*​


*ويقرفك يا حبيبة قلبى :smile01
ربنا يخليكى يارب هههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *ربنا معاكى يا حبيبة قلبى *
> *شفتى بقى قلبى دة اللى هيودينى عند ننوسة ههههههههه*​


*ده يبقى حسن حظك ههههههههه
زيدنى تواضع يارب:94:
*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

*امممم اجاباتك كويسه
بس انا عايزاكى تحكى وتفضفضى كده
يعنى نقلبلنا قد 13 صفحه كده خلينا نبقى مميزين
ههههههه

*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

*منونه يا حياتى 
انتى معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم ولا اية:nunu0000:
لالا انتى بلدياتى ركزى ههههه

عموما يا بنوتات يا عسلات انتو
احنا لسه ف بدايه الطريق
وانتظروا كل ما هو جديد
:ura1:


*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *امممم اجاباتك كويسه
> بس انا عايزاكى تحكى وتفضفضى كده
> يعنى نقلبلنا قد 13 صفحه كده خلينا نبقى مميزين
> ههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههه
يالهووووووووز 13 بسسسسسسس:smile01
*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

*وررررررررررجعنا تانى للقاءنا مع البنبونايه
بنت العدرا
ونقولك منورانا لدرجه اننا بنفكر نطفى النور:smile02

نحب نعرف الاول اخبارك دلوقتى؟
طيب تمام مبسوطه وواضح انك طايره بينا كمان
:ura1::ura1:

عايزين بقى نعرف منك
مين
(بنت العــــــــــــدرا)
فيما لا يقل عن 53 سطر :smile01
ونتعرف اكتر على وجهه نظرها ف الاحداث الراهنه
(شوفتى الراهنه دى شديدة):smile02
وكمان تطلعاتها لحياتها وللمستقبل العام
وميضرش بقى لو تقوليلنا
عايزة كل حاجه يبقى شكلها ازاى
على سبيل المثال
(كملى انتى متتعبينش)هههه
الكنيسه
الشارع
النوادى
الاسواق

وده كان السؤال التانى
على امل اللقاء بكم مرة اخرى
فى
(الســــــؤال ســـــــؤالك)
المايك معاكى
:smile01



*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يونيو 2011)

منورين ياحلوين
متابعه معاكوا 
​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> يالهووووووووز 13 بسسسسسسس:smile01
> *​



*لا ده ف السؤال الواحد يا اوختى
اضربيهم ف 20 بقى
:smile02
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *وررررررررررجعنا تانى للقاءنا مع البنبونايه
> بنت العدرا
> ونقولك منورانا لدرجه اننا بنفكر نطفى النور:smile02
> 
> ...


*انا مش عارفة ارد :smile02
*​


----------



## zama (25 يونيو 2011)

بتفكريني بــــــــــــــــــمني الحسيني ..

الموضوع لذيذ ..


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> منورين ياحلوين
> متابعه معاكوا
> ​




*يا احلى كوكى انتى منورانا جدا
وبلاش تيجى فى صف بلدياتك ماشى
:smile02
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> منورين ياحلوين
> متابعه معاكوا
> ​


*نووووووووورك يا كوكو
ما تجاوبى بدالى شوية
*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *انا مش عارفة ارد :smile02
> *​



*ههههههههه
دى الاجابه النموذجيه الفياضه:nunu0000:
يلا امسكى كيبوردك والوانك
ومتنسيش 53 سطر
ميقلوش حرف:smile02
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

zama قال:


> بتفكريني بــــــــــــــــــمني الحسيني ..
> 
> الموضوع لذيذ ..


*منور يا زاما *​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

zama قال:


> بتفكريني بــــــــــــــــــمني الحسيني ..
> 
> الموضوع لذيذ ..



*زامــــــــــــــــا منور جدا
ميرسى قوى ليك انا بحب منى الحسينى على فكره
هههههه

وكده بتشجعنى اسئلها اسئله اقوى:smile02
والالذ وجودك طبعا:ura1:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *يا احلى كوكى انتى منورانا جدا
> وبلاش تيجى فى صف بلدياتك ماشى
> :smile02
> *​



مقدرش دى حبيبتى:t25:
خفى شوية فى الاسئله المتفرعه الكتير دى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *وررررررررررجعنا تانى للقاءنا مع البنبونايه
> بنت العدرا
> ونقولك منورانا لدرجه اننا بنفكر نطفى النور:smile02
> طبعااااااااااااااااااا نورى كفاية:beee:
> ...


 *هههههههههههههههه*
*اقووووووووووووول عليكى ايييييييييه*
*يلا مش قدام الجماهير ههههههه *
*اتى برضو مذيعة وليكى اسمك*​


----------



## vetaa (25 يونيو 2011)

*بصى اجابتك عجبتنى مش هنكر
اينعم فيتاء دى حسستنى انه هيتقبض عليا
بس نعديهالك حنيتى بقى نقول ايه:smile02

وبعدين انتى زوغتى من باقى الاجابه:nunu0000:
قوليلى توقعك خصوصا للاسواق
هههههه

ميرسى يا اوختى على حلاوه ردودك
وليكى منى الف تحيه
مع اسئله هتحبيها قوى
:smile01
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *اقووووووووووووول عليكى ايييييييييه*
> *يلا مش قدام الجماهير ههههههه *
> *اتى برضو مذيعة وليكى اسمك*​



*ههههههههههه 
كلك ذوق يا عمرى
ايون ليا اسمى وتلاجاتى يوووة قصدى جماهيرى
:smile02
ومتستعجليش هتقولى كتير قوى
بس اجابات :ura1:
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مقدرش دى حبيبتى:t25:
> خفى شوية فى الاسئله المتفرعه الكتير دى هههههههههههههه​



*ماشى مين يشهد للعروسة
اللى هى الضيفه يعنى هههههه

اصل ده يا بنتى تار قديم
:smile02
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

*فيتاااااااااااااا 
انا اسألك بقى كفاياكى كده 

هيكون اييييييييييييه تصرفك فى المواقف دى 
**
1-صحيتى الصبح لقيتى البيت مفيهوش غييييرك انتى وسريرك بس حتى العفش اخدوه ومشيوا هتعملى ايه d:

2- صحيتى الصبح وده يوم تانى هههههههه لقيتى رساااااالة ع الموب بنت العدرا ماتت ( الف بعد الشر عليها يعنى ) ههههههههه

3- حد جه الك بحبك ولو مش اتجوزتينى هاموت نفسى وكان ماسك مسدس وانتى ولا تعرفيه ولا شوفتيه قبل كده هههههه

4- النت هيتلغى نهاااااائى فى مصر 



 تحبى تقولى اييييييييييييه 

لـــــــ

دونا -تويتى - توتى- ميرو -جيلان - كوكى- روكا- مرمر - روزى - ميرنا
وانا وانا 

وكفاية دول مؤقتا ( ده بالنسبة للاسماء يعنى )


اعتراف تقوليه حااااااااااااااااااالا مش قولتيه قبل كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ضع علامة صح او غلط او نص نص امام الرغى اللى جاى مع التصحيح

1- غدر الصديق اقوى من جرح الحبيب
2-البيضة كانت قبل الفرخة هههههههه
3- الحب يصنع المعجزات بمهارة 
4- رد الجرح بجرح اقوووووى 
5- العتاب افضل من الهجر المفاجئ
6- عتاب الندل اجتنابه


يلاااااااااا حاجات سهلة اهو عشان مخى مش جايب قوى
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

*اللى بنعمله ف الناس ولا اية
احنا متفقين يا نوستى
يلا بقى جاوبيهم انتى 
واعتبريهم السؤال التالت
شوفتى انا متساهله معاكى ازاى
:smile02
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *اللى بنعمله ف الناس ولا اية
> احنا متفقين يا نوستى
> يلا بقى جاوبيهم انتى
> واعتبريهم السؤال التالت
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لو مش رديتى انا هنسحب من الموضوع
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

*هنهدد بعض ونشمت المتفرجين
يوووه قصدى الاعضاء فينا ولا اية
:nunu0000:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

*انه قراااااااااااااااااااارى ولن اتزحزح ولن اتلحلح ولن اتفقفق*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *انه قراااااااااااااااااااارى ولن اتزحزح ولن اتلحلح ولن اتفقفق*
> ​



شطوووووووووووووووووووورة يا بلدياتى
يالا فيتو جاوبى بلاش دلع :smile01​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> شطوووووووووووووووووووورة يا بلدياتى
> يالا فيتو جاوبى بلاش دلع :smile01​


*هههههههههههه*
*ايووووووووووووووون كده*
​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

*كلكو عليا و لا ايه
:budo:

علشان متفتريش يا كوكى يا عسل انتى وتقولى انى بدلع
وعلشان ضيفتى العزيزه طبعا نور عنيا اللى
مرفضلهاش طلب:act23:
يلا هجاوب برضايا

والقويييي بقى :smile02
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *كلكو عليا و لا ايه
> :budo:
> 
> علشان متفتريش يا كوكى يا عسل انتى وتقولى انى بدلع
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه 
ايون كده اشرب بيريل يا حسام ههههههههه
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *فيتاااااااااااااا
> انا اسألك بقى كفاياكى كده
> :nunu0000:
> المفروووووووووض فى اتفاق يا قداره
> ...



*حاجات سهله دى بزمتك:nunu0000:
بس هى حلوة لانها منك يا سويتى
بس متتعوديش على كده
احنا برمنا اتفاقيه مع بعض
:act23:
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

*ودلوقتى ميعادنا مع سؤال جديد بكلام اجدد
وهو الــــــــــــــــرابع
مع المحبوبه بنت العدرا

يلا يا حبيبتى:t25:
الماااااااااايك معاكى دلوقتى استغفرى ربك كده وادخلى برجلك الشمين 

1_تشبيهات

الدنيا
الخطوبة
الجواز
الحب
الاطفال
المنتدى
الاخوات
الاصحاب
الشفاعه
القرايب
النت
الشات
الكنيسه
الاعتراف
المسيحين
المسلمين
اليهود بالمرة 
الظلم
الياس
الوحده
السعادة
انا 

2_اوصفى لينا المدينه الفاضله اللى ف خيالك
بتتمنى تشوفى فيها ايه والجو ازاى كده يعنى

3_ترشيحات اعضاء

رئيس الجمهوريه
نائب الرئيس
وزير الداخليه
الخارجيه
الماليه(انا والنبى) ههههه
شئون البيئه
السكان
البيئه
القوى العامله
التعليم
الصحه
الاقتصاد
البترول
الغزل والنسيج ههههه
التعاون الدولى
التعاون المشترك
للخدمات الاجتماعيه
رسول للمحبه
للسلام
لفض الاشتباكات
للتسييح ههههه
لنقل الاخبار بلباقه
لخفه الدم
للشقاوة
للغلاسه
للنداله
للحنيه
للدلع
للحزم
لموازنه الامور
لكوكتيل(يعمل حاجات كتيره)


طيب بامانه انا طيبه
:smile01

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ودلوقتى ميعادنا مع سؤال جديد بكلام اجدد
> وهو الــــــــــــــــرابع
> مع المحبوبه بنت العدرا
> ههههههههههه انتى بتعديهم ومركزة يالهوز يالهوز
> ...


*هههههههههههه 
وكمااااااااااان بتقولى بأمانة
اموت واعرف لقيتى الوزارات دى فين :act23:
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

*اجاباااااااااااااااتك حلوه يا مضروبه
تعرفى ان التانى والتالت من تأليفى حالا
والاول من الليسته
هههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *اجاباااااااااااااااتك حلوه يا مضروبه
> تعرفى ان التانى والتالت من تأليفى حالا
> والاول من الليسته
> هههههههه
> *​


*هههههههههههههههه
هى الليستة كام سؤال
مش يقولك قادرة ياحبى
شكلنا هنألف لبعض كتير :smile01
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> هى الليستة كام سؤال
> مش يقولك قادرة ياحبى
> شكلنا هنألف لبعض كتير :smile01
> *​


*هههههههه كتييييير وشوية
يا حبيبتى لو انا قادره
ف دة جزء من خيرك عليا :smile02
تصدقى اه ده احنا هنبدع يا جدع
:ura1:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2011)

*رسول للمحبه*
* روزى*

*ميرسي يا بنوته ياقمر ربنا يخليكي يا حبي علي الكلام الرقيق زيك*


*ما بلاش روزى معايا دلوقتى هههههههه*
* طيوبه وتستاهل كل خير ويارب تفرح من قلبها*
* وبقولها خلى بالك ومتكرريش غلطات واتعملى من اللى فات*
* والحياه حلوه وانتى محلياها*


*ههههههههه بلاش ليه يا فيتا يا حبي ده انا هوريكي بس لما تفضي بقي ههههههه*
*وميرسي يا حبي علي كلامك العسل زيك وحاضر علم وينفذ هههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2011)

يلا يلا انا جايه ارخم بس عليكم ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يلا انا جايه ارخم بس عليكم ههههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههه ومسامحة نفسك:smile02
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه نشكر ربنا مسامحه هههههههههه وبردو هرخم

بس انتم وصلتوا للسؤال رقم 100 والا لسه ههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه نشكر ربنا مسامحه هههههههههه وبردو هرخم
> 
> بس انتم وصلتوا للسؤال رقم 100 والا لسه ههههههه


*ههههههههههه وانا مسامحاكى :94:
لا يا اوختى لسة بس قربنا ع السؤال 100 
اللى جاى الخامس:smile02
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه الخامس ربنا معاااااااااااكم

هروح انام اسبوع واجي بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه الخامس ربنا معاااااااااااكم
> 
> هروح انام اسبوع واجي بقي هههههههههههه


*مايكفيييييييييييييش هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه طب شهر ماشي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

*احمممممممممممممممم احمممممممممممممممممم ( انتبااااااااااااااااه ):nunu0000:*
* كل واحد يقف في مطرحه اي هاكة ولا هاكة هغزه:gun:*
* شوفي يا بلدياتي انتي كلها 10 دقايق بيني وبينك لمي نفسك كده وبطلي تسالي *
* ارحمو عزيز قوم ذل ( هو مين عزيز ده ههههههههه ) *
* هو سؤال كل يوم وان كان عاجبك:budo::budo:*
*السيف ثم السيف ثم هاواي:smile02*







*اه نسيت اقولك ميرسي علي كلامك الجميل ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*
*اصلي اصلي يعني:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

> *- روكا
> 
> اصلى اصلى وبلدياتى ههههههه
> روكا دى سكره وشربات ومتحمله
> متبقيش عنيييييييده بس ف الاخر بتغلبك طيبتك:smile01*


*سؤال رفيع هو فين العند ده:nunu0000:*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *ههههههههه بلاش ليه يا فيتا يا حبي ده انا هوريكي بس لما تفضي بقي ههههههه*
> *وميرسي يا حبي علي كلامك العسل زيك وحاضر علم وينفذ هههههههه*​



*هتورينى اكتر من كده
ده انتى مستقصدانى ده:nunu0000:
انتى اللى سكره قوى بجد وشطوره
لو سمعتى الكلام هحاول اعفو عنك
نسبيا:smile01
*
​


روزي86 قال:


> يلا يلا انا جايه ارخم بس عليكم ههههههههههه​


*هههههههه منورانا يا روزى
انتى ورخامتك قصدى عسلتك:ura1:
*​


روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه نشكر ربنا مسامحه هههههههههه وبردو هرخم
> 
> بس انتم وصلتوا للسؤال رقم 100 والا لسه ههههههه


*متسامحه وهترخمى انتى مين استاذتك ف الكنيسه ها
:nunu0000:
هههههههه صدقينى قربنا نعدى
دة اغرب لقاء هتشوفيه اوعدك:smile02
*​


روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه الخامس ربنا معاااااااااااكم
> 
> هروح انام اسبوع واجي بقي هههههههههههه


*ههههههه متقدريش تغمضى
رموشك وانتى معانا اصلا
انا بقول نقفل ال 1000 سؤال
ولا قليلين
*​


روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طب شهر ماشي


*ههههههههه انتى بخيله ولا ايه
يا بنتى خلى ايدك فرطه كده
احنا مش ورانا حاجه
وحتى نوسه احتمال تسيب الامتحانات
وكلنا نقيم هنا:ura1:
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ومسامحة نفسك:smile02
> *​


*:smile01طوبعا:smile01
وملااااااااك كمان انااااااا :smile02
*​


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه وانا مسامحاكى :94:
> لا يا اوختى لسة بس قربنا ع السؤال 100
> اللى جاى الخامس:smile02
> *​


*الخامس وخمسه وخميسه
نحن نختلف عن الاخرون تمامااا تماما:ura1:
ولا مضايقينك يعنى مثلا يا اوخت روزه:nunu0000:
*​


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مايكفيييييييييييييش هههههههههههه
> *​


*صح ميكفيش اسبوع اية ده
ده الاسبوع ممكن نخلص فيه سؤال بالعافيه
:smile02
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احمممممممممممممممم احمممممممممممممممممم ( انتبااااااااااااااااه ):nunu0000:*
> * كل واحد يقف في مطرحه اي هاكة ولا هاكة هغزه:gun:
> بالراحه يا انسه مش اللى بنعمله ف الناس
> بس تعرفى والنبى داخله جامده :smile02
> ...


*انتى اجمل يا اوختى
يا اصلى اصلى :t25:
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سؤال رفيع هو فين العند ده:nunu0000:*​



*اجابه ارفع
 ف الخاص بقى:smile02
*​


----------



## vetaa (26 يونيو 2011)

*احم احم
انا جيت منوره طبعا من غير ما تقولوا
ههههههه

علشان نوسه حبيبتى وبحب ادلعها
السؤال الخامس
هرحمها شوية من الاسئله بتاعتى**:smile02*
*انسانيه منى ههههه

هتجاوبى على الاختبار ده
الاختبــــــــار
وتقولى النتيجه
بس كده
**:smile02*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يلا يابت انتى من هنا *
> *ههههههههه*​


توء توء 
مش هيلا هههههههههه​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الجبن الفيتا ولا الرومى :smile02*
> *قال جبن قال *
> *بقولها تااااااانى*
> *لست انا:act23:*​


*لا الاسطمبولى اية انتى فكراى جبنة فيتاااااا ولا اية هههههه*
*لا خدى بالك انا مش اقصد فيتااااااا خالص هههههههههه*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ويقرفك يا حبيبة قلبى :smile01*
> *ربنا يخليكى يارب هههههههه*​


*وليا يا قمر*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ده يبقى حسن حظك ههههههههه*
> *زيدنى تواضع يارب:94:*​


يا لهوز اية كمية التواضع دى 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *منونه يا حياتى *
> 
> *انتى معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم ولا اية:nunu0000:*
> 
> ...


* يا خررررررررررراشى قمرات يا خواتى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

> *احمممممممممممممممم احمممممممممممممممممم ( انتبااااااااااااااااه ):nunu0000:
> كل واحد يقف في مطرحه اي هاكة ولا هاكة هغزه:gun:
> بالراحه يا انسه مش اللى بنعمله ف الناس
> بس تعرفى والنبى داخله جامده :smile02
> ...


*
طول عمري اصلي اصلي يعني*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *اجابه ارفع
> ف الخاص بقى:smile02
> *​


*ممممممممممم ماسي:smile01*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (26 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *حاجات سهله دى بزمتك:nunu0000:*
> *بس هى حلوة لانها منك يا سويتى*
> *بس متتعوديش على كده*
> *احنا برمنا اتفاقيه مع بعض*
> *:act23:*​


*تصدقوا عجبتنى الاسئلة دى جدااااا*
*وردك عسل زيك يا بنوتة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *احم احم
> انا جيت منوره طبعا من غير ما تقولوا
> ههههههه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه اصيلة وذوق :t25:
النتيجة اهى ياحبى
**النتيجة هي *[FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=+2]* 50 *​​​ *[SIZE=+1]يراك الآخرون  بأنك شخص حيوي ومفعم بالنشاط فاتن وممتع ، عملي ودائما مشوق، انت شخص تثير  الانتباه على الدوام ولكنك متزن دائماً ولا تنسى من قبلهم ابدا، كذلك  يعتبرونك شخص لطيف ومراعي لمشاعر الآخرين ومتسامح. شخص يبهج الجميع  ويساعدهم على الدوام [/SIZE]*

*شطور انا اهو وخلصت*​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ابن المصلوب (26 يونيو 2011)

انا زعلان جدا لاني انا في المنتدي من زمان ولما اغيب مش بفرق مع حد ومحدش بيسال عليا علشان كده بكون زعلان جدا لما افتح المنتدي ومش بلاقي حتي حد يدخل الصفحه بتاعتي بس كده​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يونيو 2011)

*- كوكى*
* جميله وشقيه وسكرايه*
* بس للاسف مش فاهمالها قوى*
* ف اقولك متبقيش صعبه وركزى كويس ف اختياراتك*

هههههههههههههههه غامضه انا :smile02​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يونيو 2011)

*للخدمات الاجتماعيه*
* كوووووووكى عشان نكمل خدمات سوا :smile01*

كفااااااااااااااااااااااايه ياحبى هجيب وقت منين ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> انا زعلان جدا لاني انا في المنتدي من زمان ولما اغيب مش بفرق مع حد ومحدش بيسال عليا علشان كده بكون زعلان جدا لما افتح المنتدي ومش بلاقي حتي حد يدخل الصفحه بتاعتي بس كده​


*نووووووووووووووووووووو مش تزعل مش يرضينا ان حضرتك تكون زعلان*
*منوووووووووووووور اكيد منتدي ومش عايزينك تغيب عننا تاني*
*وسوري لو حد فينا قصر معاك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

> *للشقاوة
> روكا*


*يالهوتي كل ده عشان بعمل زي جيري:love34::love34::love34::love34:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> انا زعلان جدا لاني انا في المنتدي من زمان ولما اغيب مش بفرق مع حد ومحدش بيسال عليا علشان كده بكون زعلان جدا لما افتح المنتدي ومش بلاقي حتي حد يدخل الصفحه بتاعتي بس كده​



*ماتزعللللش بجد حقك علينا يا ابن المصلوب 
*​


----------



## bob (27 يونيو 2011)

*هو ايه اللي بيحصل هنا بقي؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *للخدمات الاجتماعيه*
> * كوووووووكى عشان نكمل خدمات سوا :smile01*
> 
> كفااااااااااااااااااااااايه ياحبى هجيب وقت منين ههههههههههههه​


* ههههههههههه ربنا يبعت
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يالهوتي كل ده عشان بعمل زي جيري:love34::love34::love34::love34:*​


*هههههههههه هنظلم جيرى بقى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *هو ايه اللي بيحصل هنا بقي؟؟؟؟*


*قال ايه يا بوب يا اخويا :smile02
اتنين بيدخلوا يسألوا بعض 20 سؤال 
ولما يخلصوا يختاروا اتنين غيرهم يتطحنوا
*​


----------



## bob (27 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *قال ايه يا بوب يا اخويا :smile02
> اتنين بيدخلوا يسألوا بعض 20 سؤال
> ولما يخلصوا يختاروا اتنين غيرهم يتطحنوا
> *​


*ايه 20 سؤال؟؟؟؟؟
لا دي الامتحانات اسهل بكتير *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *هو ايه اللي بيحصل هنا بقي؟؟؟؟*


*وانت مالك يا اخي:smile02
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههه هنظلم جيرى بقى*​


*اه اظلميه:ura1:*
*ويعني قعدت ادافع عنك يا بت وداخلة حامية مافيش اي حاجة كده حاجة كده:nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه 20 سؤال؟؟؟؟؟
> لا دي الامتحانات اسهل بكتير *


*ااااااااااااه وعشان خاطرك انت بس هخليهم 50 ده يا حظه اللي هيوقع معايا:ura1:*​


----------



## bob (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت مالك يا اخي:smile02
> *​


*انت مالك؟؟؟؟؟
رد الصعايدة بقي ههههههههه*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ااااااااااااه وعشان خاطرك انت بس هخليهم 50 ده يا حظه اللي هيوقع معايا:ura1:*​


*ده اول حاجه يقول اني لا اسالك رد القضاء و لكني اسالك اللطف فيه 
ههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انت مالك؟؟؟؟؟
> رد الصعايدة بقي ههههههههه*
> مالهم الصعايدة يا بني
> خلاص احتلو المنتدي هوش بقا:nunu0000:
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ويا لطيف اللطف يارب:nunu0000:ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه 20 سؤال؟؟؟؟؟
> لا دي الامتحانات اسهل بكتير *


*هههههههه ايووووووووون*
*خلاص اتفقنا انت بعدنا :smile02*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اه اظلميه:ura1:*
> *ويعني قعدت ادافع عنك يا بت وداخلة حامية مافيش اي حاجة كده حاجة كده:nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


*عايزة حق المرافعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يوم الحساب بقى :smile01
*​


----------



## bob (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ويا لطيف اللطف يارب:nunu0000:ههههههههه*​


*انا بقول ان الصعايدة جدعان يعني اكيد مش اكتر 
هههههههههه *


----------



## bob (27 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههه ايووووووووون*
> *خلاص اتفقنا انت بعدنا :smile02*​


*ههههههههه لا انا مستمع بحديثكم مع بعض كملوا *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *عايزة حق المرافعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يوم الحساب بقى :smile01
> *​


*ههههههههههههه*
*مش جيت ودخلت وقولت احم احم وخوفت البت يعني عملت شوية حركات:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا بقول ان الصعايدة جدعان يعني اكيد مش اكتر
> هههههههههه *


*ههههههههههه*
*ايوة بقينا نخاف دلوقتي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## bob (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *ايوة بقينا نخاف دلوقتي:nunu0000:*​


*اها اصلي داخل علي جيش و محتاج صلوات كتييييييييير 
هههههههه يعني خوف مصالح*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يونيو 2011)

*فيتوووووووووووووووو 
انا قلت انتى تعبتى من الاسئلة اريحك واسأل انا 
حسب اتفاقنا يعنى ههههههههه

اهدااااااااااااااااء الكلمات دى :

وحشتيييييينى

وحشتنى 

ربنا يسامحك بجد

ربنا يخليكى ليا

مقدرش استغنى عنك

ماتسواش بصلاية ولا اخضرة ولا احمرة ههههههههه

ندمت انى حبيتك

خسرتك غصب عنى

ازاى بيجيلك نووووووم 

سامحنى ( لحد من البشر مش ربنا )

هاموت واشوفك 

عمرك ما كنت صح 

برتاح معاك 

كل ما افكر انك بتفكر انى مابفكرش فيك الفكرة دى بتفكرنى افكرك انى بفكر فيك


- عايزة وصف دقيييييييييييييق لفيتا 
يعنى بكل التفاصيل فى الديتيلز



- سألتى نفسك فى يوم و رديتى وقولتى لنفسك ؟؟؟؟؟؟
( يا هجننك يا هتجنينى هههههه)

هو انا عايزززززززة ايييييييه ؟ وكان ردك على نفسك ؟

هو انا عاملتها كده ليه ؟ كان على مين ؟ وطلع عاملتيها كده ليه ؟

البت نوسة دى بجد الوحش فيها كتير وهو ؟؟؟ بس ممكن نفتكرلها حاجة عدلة وهى ؟

تفتكرى يا بت يافيتا ايه ايجابيات وسلبيات المنتدى ده وقولتى لنفسك اييييه ؟؟؟؟؟




يلاااااااااا اخترعتلك دووووووووووووول على قدى
تعالى جاوبى بقى 
طولنا عند الناس عيب كده هههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *اها اصلي داخل علي جيش و محتاج صلوات كتييييييييير
> هههههههه يعني خوف مصالح*


*ياااااااااااراجل*
*ولله وكبرت يا بونب وبقيت ديناميت:smile02*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *مش جيت ودخلت وقولت احم احم وخوفت البت يعني عملت شوية حركات:smile02*​


*ههههههههه على يدى حصل
بس لما اشوف نتيجة الخوف ده الاسئلة الجاية
*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *لا الاسطمبولى اية انتى فكراى جبنة فيتاااااا ولا اية هههههه*
> *لا خدى بالك انا مش اقصد فيتااااااا خالص هههههههههه*​


*هههههههه منونه بلاش انتى معايا
انا حبايب واتقى شرى يا بنتى:nunu0000:
*​


mana_mana قال:


> * يا خررررررررررراشى قمرات يا خواتى*​


*علشان انتى اختنا يا اخواتى
ههههههههه

*​


mana_mana قال:


> *تصدقوا عجبتنى الاسئلة دى جدااااا*
> *وردك عسل زيك يا بنوتة*​


*علشان عيونك يا جميل شافتهم
ومنوره بجد
وبلاش تهديه النفوس دى
الصعايده وسمعتهم يا بنتى:act23:
*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *
> طول عمري اصلي اصلي يعني*


*اه اصلى ومشرفانا يا اوختى
:smile02
*​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ممممممممممم ماسي:smile01*​


*ماسى ولا لاكب
:act23:
*​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *مش جيت ودخلت وقولت احم احم وخوفت البت يعني عملت شوية حركات:smile02*​


*خوفتى مين يا قطه:nunu0000:
ده لو حد خاف ف الصعيد يروح يدفن نفسه
ممكن اخوفك لو عايزة:budo:
*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههه اصيلة وذوق :t25:
> النتيجة اهى ياحبى
> **النتيجة هي *[FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=+2]* 50 *​​​ *[SIZE=+1]يراك الآخرون  بأنك شخص حيوي ومفعم بالنشاط فاتن وممتع ، عملي ودائما مشوق، انت شخص تثير  الانتباه على الدوام ولكنك متزن دائماً ولا تنسى من قبلهم ابدا، كذلك  يعتبرونك شخص لطيف ومراعي لمشاعر الآخرين ومتسامح. شخص يبهج الجميع  ويساعدهم على الدوام *​





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *شطور انا اهو وخلصت*​[/SIZE]


*تصدقى نفس النتيجه بتاعتى بالظبط حتى برقم 50
:nunu0000:
انا بقول راجعى نفسك مش معقوله بتحبينى بقى
وفى ما بينا توافق كده:smile02
ولا تفتكرى الاختبار باطل لحد فينا
*​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> انا زعلان جدا لاني انا في المنتدي من زمان ولما اغيب مش بفرق مع حد ومحدش بيسال عليا علشان كده بكون زعلان جدا لما افتح المنتدي ومش بلاقي حتي حد يدخل الصفحه بتاعتي بس كده​


*يا خبر
حقك علينا وعليا يا ابن المصلوب
بجد معلش بقى خليك انت الكبير ومتضايقش
ووعد هنسال عليك بس متزهقش مننا:smile02
*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *- كوكى*
> * جميله وشقيه وسكرايه*
> * بس للاسف مش فاهمالها قوى*
> * ف اقولك متبقيش صعبه وركزى كويس ف اختياراتك*
> ...


*هههههههه غامضه نص نص
:smile01
*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *هو ايه اللي بيحصل هنا بقي؟؟؟؟*


*عقبال امالتك كده تسيييح من الاخر:smile02
عقبالك وتدبس قريب
قول امين:ura1:
*​


bob قال:


> *ايه 20 سؤال؟؟؟؟؟
> لا دي الامتحانات اسهل بكتير *





bob قال:


> *انت مالك؟؟؟؟؟
> رد الصعايدة بقي ههههههههه
> **لا قدر الله مثلا
> مش عاجبينك الصعايده:nunu0000:
> ...


*هههههههه حلو التراجع ده
طبعا جدعان وقوى كمان
حتى لو بنات:smile02
*​


bob قال:


> *ههههههههه لا انا مستمع بحديثكم مع بعض كملوا *


*ههههههه اصلا لازم تقول كده:smile01
وكله من ذوقك يا عسكور مستجد :ura1:
شكلك بتجر ناعم وذوق وميمنعش انك هتدبس برضه:smile02
*​


bob قال:


> *اها اصلي داخل علي جيش و محتاج صلوات كتييييييييير
> هههههههه يعني خوف مصالح*


*هههههههه باينه نيتك للاسف
ربنا معاك وتحررلنا البلد
اوعى تحارب مصر قدام الاعداء وتكسفنا
:smile01

بووووووووب اياك تندم انك دخلت الموضوع ده
والنبى ازعل :smile02
*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههه على يدى حصل
> بس لما اشوف نتيجة الخوف ده الاسئلة الجاية
> *​



*مين قال انى خوفت اصلا
روكا اصلا نسمايه ومتقدرش تخوف بلدياتها
:smile02

انما الاسئله اللى جايه
اطمنى يا نوستى انتى حبيبتى
وما خفى كان اعظم 
:smile01
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

هى كلمة واحدة هرد عليكو بيه 
ترلملمملململ
هههههههههه
محدش ليه دعوة بالصعايدة
علشان مجبلكوشى الخوط خليفة الخوط
هههه


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *فيتوووووووووووووووو
> انا قلت انتى تعبتى من الاسئلة اريحك واسأل انا
> حسب اتفاقنا يعنى ههههههههه
> 
> ...



*احنا فينا من كده:nunu0000:
هو ده اتفاقنا يا خانووووووم
الصبر جميل يا جميل
:smile01
*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هى كلمة واحدة هرد عليكو بيه
> ترلملمملململ
> هههههههههه
> محدش ليه دعوة بالصعايدة
> ...



*ومن عندى كمان واحدة ترلملم اى خدمه هههههه
اطمن يا سرجيوس الصعايده مسيطرين
ويدخلوا اى موضوع
بعون الله يقفلوه  :budo:
انا اصلا صعيديه :smile02
الخووووووط ميقدرش علينا مع احترامى له يعنى
:act23:

نورررررررررتنا جدا
وصلواتك بقى للقاء ده
احسن تبقى نهايته صعبه:smile01
*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *فيتوووووووووووووووو
> 
> يا عيون فيتوووووو:t25:
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه
خلينا قاعدين هما اكيد مستمتعين
هو فى كده اصلا
:smile01
*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

*ويلـــــــــــــــــــــــكم بيــــــــــــــــكم
دلوقتى ميعادنا مـــــــــــــــع
الســـــؤال الســــــابع
ــــــــــــــــ

طبعا انتى مستنياه بشوق وحنين يا نوسه
حاسه بيكى انا
ههههههه

لــــــــو بقــــــــى

النت طار ومبقاش موجود؟ 
كنتى ف مكان لوحدك لمده 3 ايام؟
سافرتى مع زوجك القدير بلد برة؟
اشتغلتى/ مضيفه..مدرسه..ظبوطه..شيف..رئيسه عصابه؟
اليكس غرقت هههه طبعا بعد مليوووون شر؟
اصحابك كل واحد راح ف مكان؟
اتحققلك اللى اتمنتيه زمان؟
فارقك انسان حبتيه؟
انتقل شخص بتحبيه؟
خانك حبيبك؟ 
حبك شخص بجنون وانتى مش موافقه؟
جالك سفر بره مصر لوحدك؟
اعجبتى بشخص وهو كمان بس حاسه جدا انكم مش نصيب بعض؟
برسكو سافرت؟
زيكوووووو جالك ف الحلم هههههه؟
حلمتى حلم حلو وحلم اللهم احفظنا؟رد فعلك بعد ما تصحى
ولو فيكى تحكيهم لا تتردى يا فتاه هههههه
بقيتى رئيسه مصر لمده اسبوع؟
(ولو انى عارفه ان بعد يومين ثوره هتقوم) لابقائك طبعا هههه
اخر حاجه
عايزه لو ايه حصل يحصل اية
هههههههه

لكونى انسانه حنونه وعطوفه ورقوقه(رقيقه يعنى)
هههههه
كفايه دول دلوقتى
على امل اللقاء بكم ف السؤال
الثامن
ولا تنسوا المفاجات 


*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههه على يدى حصل
> بس لما اشوف نتيجة الخوف ده الاسئلة الجاية
> *​


*طب شوفتي بقا انه حصل:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *اه اصلى ومشرفانا يا اوختى
> :smile02
> *​ مانا عارفة عشان كده قاعدة علي قلبكم وسعي شوية بقا عشان روكا تاخد راحتها:ura1:​*ماسى ولا لاكب
> :act23:
> ...


*هههههههههههه*
*عييييييييييييييييييييب في حقي لو خوفت يا وزة*
*احنا برضه احفاد الدهشانة والعزازية*
*ده ايه المرار الطافح ده:budo:*
*ونلم نفسنا كده وواحدة واحدة علي البت بدل ما الوشك:gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *مين قال انى خوفت اصلا
> روكا اصلا نسمايه ومتقدرش تخوف بلدياتها
> :smile02
> 
> ...


*تنت الكلام ده عليا*
*يعني اميرة شقية ونسماية هييييييييييييييييييه:ura1:*



*احم احم يا بت براحة عليها الله بقا**:closedeye*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هى كلمة واحدة هرد عليكو بيه
> ترلملمملململ
> هههههههههه
> محدش ليه دعوة بالصعايدة
> ...


*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*
*والله واحتلينا المنتدي:ura1:*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *عييييييييييييييييييييب في حقي لو خوفت يا وزة*
> *احنا برضه احفاد الدهشانة والعزازية*
> *ده ايه المرار الطافح ده:budo:*
> ...



*يا اوختى ده كده واحده واحده وعلشان هى حبيبتى
جيبالها حاجات ف الحونين
امال اللى جاى بس هتقولوا ايه:ura1:
تلوشى مين بس يا حجه انا بقول تناميلك شويه
وتصحى زى الفل :act23:
*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تنت الكلام ده عليا*
> *يعني اميرة شقية ونسماية هييييييييييييييييييه:ura1:*
> *هههههه ولسه بس موعدكيش باللى جاى
> هيكون شكله ازاى:smile02
> ...



*ما قولنا نوسه دى الغاليه بتاعتى
ولازم اظبطها
:smile01
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 يونيو 2011)

*:36_22_25::36_22_25:*
*بتفرج بس انا يا  فيتاااااااااااا*
*بس بصراحة البت ننوسة مش بتجاوب عليكى خاااالص:t23:*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ايون بهدى النفوس انا عندك مانع:ura1:*​


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *:36_22_25::36_22_25:*
> *بتفرج بس انا يا  فيتاااااااااااا*
> *بس بصراحة البت ننوسة مش بتجاوب عليكى خاااالص:t23:*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ايون بهدى النفوس انا عندك مانع:ura1:*​



*ياربى يا مونتى وانتى ملاك مش جايب معاكى
يووه قصدى لايق عليكى يلا
ههههههه

لا حرام نوسه بتجاوب حلو قوى كمان 
لانها متقدرش متجاوبش عارفه النتيجه
:smile02

لا يا اوختى هديي زى ما انتى عاوزه
بس ربنا يستر عليكى انتى ف الاخر
:nunu0000:
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ومن عندى كمان واحدة ترلملم اى خدمه هههههه
> اطمن يا سرجيوس الصعايده مسيطرين
> ويدخلوا اى موضوع
> بعون الله يقفلوه  :budo:
> ...


ترلململم
ههههههههههههههه
دول مينفعش معاهم صلاة عادية
دول عاوزين قنديل
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ويلـــــــــــــــــــــــكم بيــــــــــــــــكم
> دلوقتى ميعادنا مـــــــــــــــع
> الســـــؤال الســــــابع
> ــــــــــــــــ
> ...


كلام غير رقوق(رقيق يعنى) بالمرة
هههههههههههههههههههه
وصعب
بس هجاوبك
ترلململم


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *عييييييييييييييييييييب في حقي لو خوفت يا وزة*
> *احنا برضه احفاد الدهشانة والعزازية*
> *ده ايه المرار الطافح ده:budo:*
> *ونلم نفسنا كده وواحدة واحدة علي البت بدل ما الوشك:gun:*​


يا مرحبا بالدهاشنة والعزايزة
انا اعرف الدهاشنة بس العزايزه لع
ممكن تجوليلى مين دول
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*
> *والله واحتلينا المنتدي:ura1:*​


هيـــــــــــــــيه
احتلال واستعمار يا معلم
ههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (27 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ترلململم
> ههههههههههههههه
> دول مينفعش معاهم صلاة عادية
> دول عاوزين قنديل
> هههههههههه


*هههههههه
على فكره لو مكنتش صعيدى اكيد جذورك صعيديه
لاننا من الاخر احنا الاصل :smile02
مدخلناش ف موضوع الصلاه والقناديل 
احنا بنخاف ربنا وبنحبه بقى

*​


سرجيوُس قال:


> كلام غير رقوق(رقيق يعنى) بالمرة
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> وصعب
> بس هجاوبك
> ترلململم


*ههههههه لالا ركز هتلاقيه مش بس رقيق
كله رومانسيه وحركات:ura1:
هو يمكن صعب بس نوستى قده واكتر
ههههه اجابتك هعديها
انما نوسه هترد تفصيلا

ولك منى اجدع
ترلملم ترلململم
وبرررم ههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> عييييييييييييييييييييب في حقي لو خوفت يا وزة
> احنا برضه احفاد الدهشانة والعزازية
> ده ايه المرار الطافح ده:budo:
> ...


*خلاص خليها صفرية صفرية:nunu0000:
يا ختي تصدقي نمت وصحيت مالقتش نفسي ههههههههههههه:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *تنت الكلام ده عليا
> يعني اميرة شقية ونسماية هييييييييييييييييييه:ura1:
> هههههه ولسه بس موعدكيش باللى جاى
> هيكون شكله ازاى:smile02
> ...


*ومن كتر الغلاوة مش عارفة البت تعمل ايه:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يا مرحبا بالدهاشنة والعزايزة
> انا اعرف الدهاشنة بس العزايزه لع
> ممكن تجوليلى مين دول
> ههههههههه


*يا مراحب يا مراحب*
*يا ولد العم:ura1:*
*ابااااااااااااااااه عاااااااااااااد دول مشهورين جوي جوي يا بووووووووووي:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هيـــــــــــــــيه
> احتلال واستعمار يا معلم
> ههههههههه


*ياما نفسي يا كابير نعملو موضوع اكده علي جد ما جٌسم*
*ونحتل المنتدي:ura1:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ويلـــــــــــــــــــــــكم بيــــــــــــــــكم
> دلوقتى ميعادنا مـــــــــــــــع
> الســـــؤال الســــــابع
> ــــــــــــــــ
> ...


*هههههههه ماشى ياحبى
بكرة بعد الامتحان بقى هجاوب 
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ياربى يا مونتى وانتى ملاك مش جايب معاكى*
> *يووه قصدى لايق عليكى يلا*
> *ههههههه*​
> 
> ...


*يا خرررررررررررراشى  عليكى وانتى بتهددى سكررررررررة :t4:*
*خلاص هسكت انا ومش هتكلم خالص:shutup22:*
*ممكن كلمة واحدة طيب:smil15:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

> *هههههههه
> على فكره لو مكنتش صعيدى اكيد جذورك صعيديه
> لاننا من الاخر احنا الاصل :smile02
> مدخلناش ف موضوع الصلاه والقناديل
> ...


ههههههههه انا فعلا مش صعيدى بس الحجة من الصعيد جبلى





> *ههههههه لالا ركز هتلاقيه مش بس رقيق
> كله رومانسيه وحركات:ura1:
> هو يمكن صعب بس نوستى قده واكتر
> ههههه اجابتك هعديها
> انما نوسه هترد تفصيلا*​


ههههههههههههه
*اجدع ترلملمململ
هههههههههه *​


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا مراحب يا مراحب*
> *يا ولد العم:ura1:*
> *ابااااااااااااااااه عاااااااااااااد دول مشهورين جوي جوي يا بووووووووووي:ura1:*​


مش عارف انا سمعت المسرحية دى قبل كدة
هههههههههههه كانت الزميلة منى زكى كل شوية تقول الكلمتين دول
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياما نفسي يا كابير نعملو موضوع اكده علي جد ما جٌسم*
> *ونحتل المنتدي:ura1:*​


نعمل يا معلم
ونجيب دبابتين نحطهم على اول الطريق
وطيرتين فالجو
ونعمل خط نسمية خط روكا بدل خط بارليف ونجيب شارون
وكلو يبقى حلو وزى الفول
المهم نيتك تكون سليمة
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

عاوز اقول ليكم حاجة مهمة اوى
يهمنى انكم تعرفوة
انى مش فاهم الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه
هههههههههههههههه
ممكن حد يشرحلى
ترلملململم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مش عارف انا سمعت المسرحية دى قبل كدة
> هههههههههههه كانت الزميلة منى زكى كل شوية تقول الكلمتين دول
> ههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههه ايوة اكده بالظبط*
*بس خلاااااااااااااااص انت مش صعيدي اصلي*
*مادام مشيت منها يبقا اتعالجت:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> نعمل يا معلم
> ونجيب دبابتين نحطهم على اول الطريق
> وطيرتين فالجو
> ونعمل خط نسمية خط روكا بدل خط بارليف ونجيب شارون
> ...


*هههههههههههه*
*ماشي اهو كله تغيير:ura1:*
*عيييييييييييييب عليك انا نيتي سليمة اوووووووووووووووووووي:gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> عاوز اقول ليكم حاجة مهمة اوى
> يهمنى انكم تعرفوة
> انى مش فاهم الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...


*بص يا سيدي*
*عضوين بيسالو بعض 20 سؤاااااااااااااااال*
*والفضايح بقا نعرفها وكده يعني:ura1:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ايوة اكده بالظبط*
> *بس خلاااااااااااااااص انت مش صعيدي اصلي*
> *مادام مشيت منها يبقا اتعالجت:nunu0000:*​


ههههههههههههههههههههه
اتصلحت على رئى البابا
هههههههههه
بس بجد الصعيد دى بلد جميلة اوى
وليا اقارب فيه عايشين


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *ماشي اهو كله تغيير:ura1:*
> *عيييييييييييييب عليك انا نيتي سليمة اوووووووووووووووووووي:gun:*​


ههههههههههههههههه
لا مهو واضحهههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بص يا سيدي*
> *عضوين بيسالو بعض 20 سؤاااااااااااااااال*
> *والفضايح بقا نعرفها وكده يعني:ura1:*​


ههههههههههههههه
ياىىىىىىىى
انا مدخلنيش غير الفضايح
هعههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اتصلحت على رئى البابا
> هههههههههه
> بس بجد الصعيد دى بلد جميلة اوى
> وليا اقارب فيه عايشين


*هههههههههههههه*
*اكيييييييييييييد مش انا منها:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا مهو واضحهههههههههه


*عشان تعرف بس انها واضحة وضوح السمس:ura1::gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ياىىىىىىىى
> انا مدخلنيش غير الفضايح
> هعههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه يلا بقا عيش:smile01*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خلاص خليها صفرية صفرية:nunu0000:
> يا ختي تصدقي نمت وصحيت مالقتش نفسي ههههههههههههه:ura1:*​


*يا خبر الوان ف مخطط
ملقتيش نفسك ازاى يعنى توهتى جواكى مثلا:smile02
ولا احنا بنكلم استنساخ منك اعترفى :nunu0000:
*​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ومن كتر الغلاوة مش عارفة البت تعمل ايه:nunu0000:*​


*هههههههه نوسه دى حبيبتى هارتى من اعماق اعماقه
وشكلك كده بتهدى النفوس:act23:
*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههه ماشى ياحبى
> بكرة بعد الامتحان بقى هجاوب
> *​


*ماشى يا عسليه
ولو انى المفروض كده اغرمك هنفضل
مسهرين الجمهور بس فداكى:smile02
وربنا معاكى وموفقه يا عيونى
:t25:
*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *يا خرررررررررررراشى  عليكى وانتى بتهددى سكررررررررة :t4:*
> *خلاص هسكت انا ومش هتكلم خالص:shutup22:*
> *ممكن كلمة واحدة طيب:smil15:*​


*هههههههه احنا ملايكه على الارض يا بنتى
:smile01
يا حبيبتى انتى تقولى اللى انتى عايزاه ومحدش يقدر يعترض
الا انا:smile02
بس انتى كلامك كله عسل زيك اصلا**:t4:
كلمه واحدة اممم
يلا قولى حونينه انا:nunu0000:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ماشى يا عسليه
> ولو انى المفروض كده اغرمك هنفضل
> مسهرين الجمهور بس فداكى:smile02
> وربنا معاكى وموفقه يا عيونى
> ...


*خلاص يا فتوت انا واخدة ريست شوية هجاوب 
*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههه انا فعلا مش صعيدى بس الحجة من الصعيد جبلى
> ههههههههههههه
> *اجدع ترلملمململ
> هههههههههه *​



*شوفت يا ابنى مش بقولك اننا الاصل احنا
ولازم اى حد قريب ولا بعيد
يبقى مننا :smile02

*​


سرجيوُس قال:


> عاوز اقول ليكم حاجة مهمة اوى
> يهمنى انكم تعرفوة
> انى مش فاهم الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...


*عايز يتشرحلك الموضوع ولا ترلململم ههههههه
زى ما قالت روكا
بس انا ونوسه كسرنا القوانين شوية 
لاننا بنحب بعض قوى بنسال اسئله كتيرررر
لكن المفروض هما 20 سؤال
كل عضو بيسال عشره للتانى
وبيكون سؤال مش شوال 
:smile02
*​


سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اتصلحت على رئى البابا
> هههههههههه
> بس بجد الصعيد دى بلد جميلة اوى
> وليا اقارب فيه عايشين


*اتصلحت ازاى يعنى قصدك اية ها:nunu0000:
محسسنى ان الصعيد بلد واحدة مثلا :smile02
بس مفيش احلى من بلدى انا وروكا مع احترامى للباقى
عنصريه بقى :ura1:
*​


سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ياىىىىىىىى
> انا مدخلنيش غير الفضايح
> هعههههههههههه


*ههههههههه اطمن مش فضايح قوى
احنا برضه بنعرف نسوس
:smile02
منورنا يا سرجيوس 
*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *خلاص يا فتوت انا واخدة ريست شوية هجاوب
> *​


*للدرجه دى بتحبينى ومش قادرة متجاوبيش على اسئلتى
**:t4:
ماشى يا عسله واحلى الكلام كلامك طبعا
:smile01
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ويلـــــــــــــــــــــــكم بيــــــــــــــــكم
> دلوقتى ميعادنا مـــــــــــــــع
> الســـــؤال الســــــابع
> ــــــــــــــــ
> ...


*ههههههههههه هو انتى معندكيش مبدأ سؤال سطر واحد ههههههه
ميرسى ياحبى ع الاسئلة العسل دى* ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *للدرجه دى بتحبينى ومش قادرة متجاوبيش على اسئلتى
> **:t4:
> ماشى يا عسله واحلى الكلام كلامك طبعا
> :smile01
> *​


*هههههههه بحبك ايووووووووون
 ما انتى عارفة يا اوختى :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *تصدقى نفس النتيجه بتاعتى بالظبط حتى برقم 50
> :nunu0000:
> انا بقول راجعى نفسك مش معقوله بتحبينى بقى
> وفى ما بينا توافق كده:smile02
> ...


*هههههههه زى الفل 
انا مقولتش بحبك :smil15::smil15:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

*يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
اهدوا شوية فى الموضوع بليييييييييييز :smile02
انا بدووووووووخ على بال ما بلاقى مشاركة الاسئلة :act31:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

> *هههههههههههههه*
> *اكيييييييييييييد مش انا منها:ura1:*


ترلململمململم خالص
ههههههههههههههه



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عشان تعرف بس انها واضحة وضوح السمس:ura1::gun:*​


برضو ترلملمململم
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه يلا بقا عيش:smile01*​


هههههههههههههههههههه
هو فيه احلى من كدة


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

> *شوفت يا ابنى مش بقولك اننا الاصل احنا
> ولازم اى حد قريب ولا بعيد
> يبقى مننا :smile02*​


ههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا باشا
همشى وراك ونا مغمض بعد كدة ​ 


> *عايز يتشرحلك الموضوع ولا ترلململم ههههههه
> زى ما قالت روكا
> بس انا ونوسه كسرنا القوانين شوية
> لاننا بنحب بعض قوى بنسال اسئله كتيرررر
> ...


ترلململململم طبعا
ههههههههههه


> اتصلحت ازاى يعنى قصدك اية ها:nunu0000:
> محسسنى ان الصعيد بلد واحدة مثلا :smile02
> بس مفيش احلى من بلدى انا وروكا مع احترامى للباقى
> عنصريه بقى :ura1:


كلهم بايظين
هههههههههههه​ 


> *ههههههههه اطمن مش فضايح قوى
> احنا برضه بنعرف نسوس
> :smile02
> منورنا يا سرجيوس *​


بنسوس
ترلمململململم
الله معك


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههه زى الفل
> انا مقولتش بحبك :smil15::smil15:
> *​


ابتدو يخبطو فبعض
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ابتدو يخبطو فبعض
> هههههههههههههه


*لا ماتعشمش كده :act23:
انا مش بحبها بس بموت فيها 
*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا باشا
> همشى وراك ونا مغمض بعد كدة ​
> *احيييك يا ابنى
> ...



*ثاااااااانكس ومعاك دايما*​


سرجيوُس قال:


> ابتدو يخبطو فبعض
> هههههههههههههه


*نووووووووو وووااااااى
انسى دخلت طريق غلط:act23:
وبلاش احسن وحاسب لان كيدهن عظيم:nunu0000:
الا نوسه دى الحب كله:t25:
العب غيرها يا شاطر
:smile02
*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه هو انتى معندكيش مبدأ سؤال سطر واحد ههههههه
> ميرسى ياحبى ع الاسئلة العسل دى* ​



*اجاابتك كالعاده بجد حلوه قوى
والاسئله من غير اجابات سكره كده
يبقى نضربها ف كوك زيرو :smile02

وبجد عجبنى قوى الحلم الحلو
بركاتك يا خالتى نوسه
:smile01
وويت مى بقى :ura1:
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لا ماتعشمش كده :act23:
> انا مش بحبها بس بموت فيها
> *​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اخ
تخصر يا سراج
هههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههه بحبك ايووووووووون
> ما انتى عارفة يا اوختى :nunu0000:
> *​


*ههههههههه ايووووووه بقى
لازما تكسفونا قدام البشريه كده
والنيعمه وانا كمان بس من غير تهديد
:smile01
*​


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههه زى الفل
> انا مقولتش بحبك :smil15::smil15:
> *​


*ههههههه يا شابه متشممتيش حد فينا
البشريه هتفهم غلط
ونبقى منطرين للتهديد والعنف
واحنا عالم مسالمه:smile02
*​


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> اهدوا شوية فى الموضوع بليييييييييييز :smile02
> انا بدووووووووخ على بال ما بلاقى مشاركة الاسئلة :act31:*​


*ههههههههه انا كمان عايزه اقول كده
بس والنبى عاملين لينا حس
اياكم تفهموا انى فرحانه انها بتتلغبط
ابتا ابتا ههههههه
بس بجد النيظام يا جماعه
اهم حاجه النيظام
زى اسئلتى كده:ura1:
*​


+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لا ماتعشمش كده :act23:
> انا مش بحبها بس بموت فيها
> *​


*متحرمش منك يا نوستى الجميله
ايوه كده 
وليكى منى مى توووووو
لحد اليكس 
من موقعى هذا
:smile01
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

> *احيييك يا ابنى
> وربنا يستر بقى واى حاجه تحصل انت جاى بارادتك
> :smile02
> *​ ترلململململم طبعا
> ...


لا اقصد يا باشا
انا عارف ايدك طرشة وبتوجع وكمان عصاية
دنا غلبااااااااان
هههههههه


vetaa قال:


> *ثاااااااانكس ومعاك دايما*​
> *نووووووووو وووااااااى
> انسى دخلت طريق غلط:act23:
> وبلاش احسن وحاسب لان كيدهن عظيم:nunu0000:
> ...


هههههههه
ولا بنخاف ولا بنكش احنا متربين على جبنة بمش
عمرى للخوف ما هقول دنا متربى على الفول
ههههههههههههههههههه
صيام بقى


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

افتكرتكم نمتو
قولت اخش ابرطع فالمنتدى براحتى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (28 يونيو 2011)

*ده انا اللى دخت
حرام عليكوا اللى بتعملوه فينا
مش مهم فيكوا هههههههه

كملوا كملوا انا عاوزة اسئلتكوا تدوم قد يجى 
كده مثلا 18 اسوبع
لوووول هههههههههههه
*


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> افتكرتكم نمتو
> قولت اخش ابرطع فالمنتدى براحتى
> ههههههههههههههه


*لالا اطمن احنا مش بنام وبناخده ورديات
ههههههه
لا متعشمش بقى 
:t30:
*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

twety قال:


> *ده انا اللى دخت
> حرام عليكوا اللى بتعملوه فينا
> مش مهم فيكوا هههههههه
> 
> ...


*شوفتى يعنى انا معذورييييين
لا احنا اهم على فكرة:t30:
هههههههههه
انتى عايزاهم يعملوا انقلاب علينا ولا اية
:smil8:
نورتى يا توته اخيرا
30:
*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

*ودلوووووووقتى ميعادنا مع سؤال جديد
مع حبوبتى:love45:
طبعا مش سؤال بالمفهوم التقليدى:smil15:
نحن نختلف عن الاخرون خاااالص
:99:

وبما انى قولت نيظاااااااااام
هسال اسئله منتداويه بس
:yahoo:
اية رايك ف اسم المنتدى؟
لوجو المنتدى؟
زعيم المنتدى؟
سياسيه المنتدى؟
ايجابياته؟
سلبياته؟
مشرفينه؟
اعضاء مباركين؟
اعضاء عابرين؟
اعضاء عاديين؟
اوصفلنا كل قسم بكلمتين؟
اكتر قسم بتحبى تدخليه؟غير الصور
مين اول صديق/ه ليكى هنا؟
اول موضوع نزلتيه؟
اول مشاركه؟
اول تنبيه؟
اول عضور طردتيه ليه؟
اول موضوع نزلتيه؟
بيمثل اية الاشراف ليكى؟واول ما بقيتى مشرفه احساسك كان اية؟
واية اللى اتغير من عضوة لمشرفه؟
وقسم الترانيم بالنسبه ليكى ايه؟
بتتمنى ايه تشوفيه  ف المنتدى؟

** تقولى اية للاعضاء الاتى ذكرهم بالتفصيل
:smile02
روووك
كوبتك
دونا
استفانوس
ابسوتى
اسد الغابه
بيتر
فريدى
النهيسى
صوت صارخ
الياس السريانى
انطونيوس
باسليوس
توين
اوسى
صوت الرب
مينا البطل
كوكو مان
تونى
جوجو
فادى
كليمو
سكوفيلد
مولكا
كريتك
ريدمبشن
مارسلينو
ماكس مايكل
ابن المصلوب
سرجيوس
بوب
الاسد المرقصى
الملك العقرب
جون جيسس
سونى
طحبوش
عصام
زاما
اوريجانوس

كاندى
مونيكا
امه
هابى انجل
فاديه
فراشه
بريسكلا
بسم الصليب
تويتى
توتى
روزى
مرمر
اروجه
انااا:wub:
انتى:smil12:
كوبكوب
كوكى
جيلان
روكا
رانا
مااناا
يوستيكا
سبارو
نونوجيرل
ميريام
ميرو انجل
انجيلا
الانبا ونس
سندريلا
مرمورة جيسس


اذا كان فى حد انا مفتكرتوش سورى بجد
وياريت انتى تكمليلى بقى
:nunu0000:
ومش هكمل اسئله ف السؤال ده
يعنى بفكر شويه
انك صعبتى عليا
:new6:
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

twety قال:


> *ده انا اللى دخت
> حرام عليكوا اللى بتعملوه فينا
> مش مهم فيكوا هههههههه
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
سلامتك يا باشا
امال لو شوفت مشاركة فيتو الى بعديك بكام مشاركة هتعمل ايه
هيغنمن عليك
هههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *لالا اطمن احنا مش بنام وبناخده ورديات
> ههههههه
> لا متعشمش بقى
> :t30:
> *​


ههههههههههههههه
كلام ترلملمململم خالص


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ودلوووووووقتى ميعادنا مع سؤال جديد
> مع حبوبتى:love45:
> طبعا مش سؤال بالمفهوم التقليدى:smil15:
> نحن نختلف عن الاخرون خاااالص
> ...


هو انتى حلفة تقتلى الاعضاء
ارحميهم شوية
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ترلململمململم


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

هاااااااااااا كام كام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *يا خبر الوان ف مخطط
> ملقتيش نفسك ازاى يعنى توهتى جواكى مثلا:smile02
> ولا احنا بنكلم استنساخ منك اعترفى :nunu0000:
> *​ ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*عيب يا فيتو تعرفي عني كده:t30:*
*ايوة حساكي بتقوليها من معاميعك:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> ​
> *عايز يتشرحلك الموضوع ولا ترلململم ههههههه
> زى ما قالت روكا
> بس انا ونوسه كسرنا القوانين شوية
> ...


 هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه والنبي لا نكيد العزال30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> اهدوا شوية فى الموضوع بليييييييييييز :smile02
> انا بدووووووووخ على بال ما بلاقى مشاركة الاسئلة :act31:*​


*بتزعقي فيا:smi420:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ترلململمململم خالص
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> وماله يا خويا ترارارارارارارالملم30:​ برضو ترلملمململم
> ههههههههههههههههه


*وكمان مرة ترارارارالملم:crazy_pil*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هو فيه احلى من كدة


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالاينكن30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ​
> كلهم بايظين
> هههههههههههه​



*بايظين ازاي يعني:smil8:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بتزعقي فيا:smi420:*​


*اعمل ايييييييييييييييييييييه طيب
مش بلاقى مشاركات الاسئلة :11azy:
*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اخ
> تخصر يا سراج
> هههههههههههه


*هههههههه بصراحه اه:t30:
بتلعب ف سكه غلط:smil8:
*​


سرجيوُس قال:


> *
> لا اقصد يا باشا
> انا عارف ايدك طرشة وبتوجع وكمان عصاية
> دنا غلبااااااااان
> ...


*
اه فعلا الفول مشرفنا الايام دى
قربنا نقول افراج:99:
الا هو انت صايم:t9:
​


سرجيوُس قال:




هههههههههههههههههه
سلامتك يا باشا
امال لو شوفت مشاركة فيتو الى بعديك بكام مشاركة هتعمل ايه
هيغنمن عليك
هههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

على فكره تويتى بنت واختى:smil8:
دى اقل حاجه عندى
:smile02​


سرجيوُس قال:




هو انتى حلفة تقتلى الاعضاء
ارحميهم شوية
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ترلململمململم

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههه لالا ده انا من بحبهم ومن حبى فيهم
بوجب معاهم بطريقتى
:smile02​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ودلوووووووقتى ميعادنا مع سؤال جديد
> مع حبوبتى:love45:
> طبعا مش سؤال بالمفهوم التقليدى:smil15:
> نحن نختلف عن الاخرون خاااالص
> ...



*هجاوب باقى المجموعة فى مشاركة تانى عشان اتحوووووولت 
*
*وانتى يا فيتا يا بنتى 
مش هينفع اقولك اللى عايزاه هنا *​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *عيب يا فيتو تعرفي عني كده:t30:*
> *ايوة حساكي بتقوليها من معاميعك:11azy:*​


*انتى بزمتك مش تعرفى عن نفسك كده
:t30:
ايون يا اوختى ونوسه وثيقه منى كومان
30:
*​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه والنبي لا نكيد العزال30:​


*ايوووووووووون ومين يقدر يا بنتى بس 
حتى يجرؤ ويغيظناااااااا
وكايدين العزال احنا من يومنا
ايوه اه ايوه اه
:99:
*​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هاااااااااااا كام كام


*العدد ف الليمون يا اوختى
لسه بدرى
متعديش:t30:
هههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اعمل ايييييييييييييييييييييه طيب
> مش بلاقى مشاركات الاسئلة :11azy:
> *​


:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هجاوب باقى المجموعة فى مشاركة تانى عشان اتحوووووولت
> *
> *وانتى يا فيتا يا بنتى
> مش هينفع اقولك اللى عايزاه هنا *​


*ماشى الحال واجاباتك تمام
بس مش فياضه كده :t30:

هههههههه عارفه انك هتقعدى تحبى فيا
لسنين وسنين قدام
وخايفه عليا من
الحسد
**:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *انتى بزمتك مش تعرفى عن نفسك كده
> :t30:
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا عيييييييييب مافيش ابن بلد يقول كده علي ابن بلد زيه:smil8:
> ايون يا اوختى ونوسه وثيقه منى كومان
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*احنا كيدينهم والنبي كيدينهم30:*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*ايون يا روكتى
احنا ندخل مكان نسيطر على طول
**:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ايون يا روكتى
> احنا ندخل مكان نسيطر على طول
> **:smile02*​


*بعوووووووووووووووووووووووووون الله مش اي سيطرة يا فيتو*
*احنا بنخلللللللللللللللللص علطول30:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

* ** تقولى اية للاعضاء الاتى ذكرهم بالتفصيل*
* :smile02*

*وانتى مالك انتى حاجة بينى وبينهم ياسااااااااااااتر 
ههههههههههه*

* روووك*
*وانا اقدر انطق ههههههههه*
*اقوله بجد ربنا يقويك ويزود قوة تحملك وصبرك اللى بحسدك عليهم ههههههههه*
* كوبتك*
*انت بجد شخصية كويسة جداا وربنا يكملك على خير مع البت مرمراية*
* دونا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا دونتى 
ومعلش اللى يستحمل كتير يكسب اكتر *
*وبجد انتى زى العسل*
* استفانوس*
*استاذ استفانوس مكنش ليا حظ اكون موجوة وقت ما كان بيدخل 
اقوله ياريت ترجع تدخل كتير زى زمان *
* ابسوتى*
*اطيب قلب بجد 
ربنا يدبرلك الصالح فى حياتك يا مرنونة 
عشان بجد تستاهلى كل خير*
* اسد الغابه*
*للاسف برضو مكنش ليا حظ اتعامل معاه
بس اقوله ربنا يبارك خدمتك*
* بيتر*
*استاذ بيتر زى العسل بجد*
* فريدى*
*صلواتك رائعة جدا
وكتاباتك فظيعة *
* النهيسى*
*قلب طيب وحبوب خالص*
*واحب اقوله صليلى علطول معاك *
* صوت صارخ*
*حضرتك خادم امين جداااااااا للمسيح
ربنا يقويك*
* الياس السريانى*
*اخويا الياس 
بجد شخصية محترمة وجميلة
ربنا يخليلك بنوتك يارب*
* انطونيوس*
*خدمتك رائعة 
ربنا يقويك*
* باسليوس*
*الباااااشمهندس الكبير بتاعنا*
*يبقى اتكلمنا وقت قليل بس بأمانة انت انسان تستاهل كل خير *
* توين*
*يارب دايما عاقل كده *
* اوسى*
*يلا يا زوووووووووووووومل ارجع اصفر بقى 
القسم مفتقد خدمتك الجامدة*
* صوت الرب*
*ربنا يقويك على خدمتك الكبيرة*
* مينا البطل*
*مون بجد شخصية جدعة جدااااااااا
و ربنا معاك يا باشا انت وكتفك الشمال ههههههههه*
* كوكو مان*
*فينك يا مان مش موجود زى الاول كتير ليه *
* تونى*
*مستر تووووووووونى ابن بلدى
بحب ارخم عليه ههههههههه*
* جوجو*
*ربنا معاك ويرتب امورك *
*وشكرا ليك انك عرفتنى على المنتدى*
* فادى*
*فيييييييييييينك يا فادى بطلت تدخل ليه*
* كليمو*
*انسان خدوم جدا
ربنا يساعدك *
* سكوفيلد*
*ريموووووووووووو
اقولك ايييييييه يا واد انت هههههههه
اهدى وارجع المنتدى *
* مولكا*
*ربنا يساعدك ويقويك على نشر كلمة المسيح كمان وكمان*
* كريتك*
*كريييييييتيك 
مع انه احيانا عايز الضرب يعنى ههههههههه
بس بجد شخصية محترمة وكويس جدا
وربنا يديم نقدك لينا هههههه*
* ريدمبشن*
*للاسف مش لحقت ايامه *
* مارسلينو*
*اختلاف الرأى لايفسد للود قضية يا ميلو *
* ماكس مايكل*
*انت محترم خااااالص بجد
وبجد موضوع يومك الروحى رووعة*
* ابن المصلوب*
*ماتزعلللللللللش مننا يا ابن المصلوب 
ويارب ترجع تدخل علطول زى الاول*
* سرجيوس*
*بطل كلام فى موضوعنا لحد ما نخلص ههههههههههه:t30:*
* بوب*
*بوب البوبااااااات ابن بلدى ههههههه
دمك خفيف خالص 
وخدمتك جملة 
ربنا يساعدك *
* الاسد المرقصى*
*صدقنى يا عياد مفيش اى حاجة تستاهل المشاكل اللى حصلت كلها ولا انك تسيب المنتدى 
نتمنى ترجع تانى والنيا تبقى تمام زى الاول خالص*
* الملك العقرب*
*الملك باشااااااااااا
طيوب جداااااااااا بأمانة 
وبعتبره اخ ليا 
بس مش بقوله ولا هو ولا البت اخته ههههههههه*
* جون جيسس*
*بطل حزززززززن يا واد يا جونا مفيش حاجة تستاهل
وربنا معااك ويفرح قلبك
وسورى مقصرة فى السؤال عليك*
* سونى*
*هههههههههه مولعاتى المواضيع ههههههه
ابن بلدى برضو 
بجد لذيذ خالص 
وربنا يفرحك ويتمملك بخير*
* طحبوش*
*فيييييينك بطلت تدخل ليه*
* عصام*
*استاذ عصام خدمتك جميلة
بس حاول تهدى اعصابك شويتين 
ربنا معاك*
* زاما*
*بشكر ربنا من كل قلبى انه اتحنن عليك ومد ايده وشفاك
ورجعت تدخل وبقيت وسطنا من تانى
ويلا عايزين ردود زمان*
* اوريجانوس*
*خدمتك هادية وكبيرة 
ربنا يقويك*
* كاندى*
*وحشتييييييييينا خالص
ويارب ترجعى بالسلامة *
* مونيكا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة يا جمييييييييلة*
* امه*
*حبيبتى الغالية 
بحبك خالص وبرتاح لما تصليلى معاكى *

* هابى انجل*
*حبيبة قلبى 
علطووووول مزعلاكى انا وعارفة انك عايزة تضربينى بس بجد غصب عنى*:smi411:
* فاديه*
*دمها عسسسسسل بجد
ويارب تدخلل كتير زى الاول*
* فراشه*
*وحشتيييييييينى يا ام ميكو خالص *
* بريسكلا*
*ملكيش دعوة يا فيتا انا واختى مع نفسنا هههههههههه:t30:*
* بسم الصليب*
ر*دودك رائعة وبتعجبنى جدا
ربنا معاكى ويخليكى لاولادك *
* تويتى*
*هاقولها كلمتين بس عشان الحسد هههههههه
ربنا يخليكى ليا بجد :Love_Letter_Open:
وبأمانة بحبك خالص
وابقى اكملك الباقى بعدين يا توتا 
عشان ( اساسى ) مش عايزة اريح فيتا ههههههههه*
* توتى*
*كميلة كمالة ههههههه
بجد عسولة خالص مالص *
* روزى*
*يا نشيط يانشييييييييط
هههههههههه
بجد روزى مصيباية بس مصيبة عسل يعنى 
والمكالمة بنا صباح التهييس دايما 
ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى*
* مرمر*
*بقالنا كتييييييييييييييييير مش اتقابلنا ولا رغينا سوا 
وحشتنى غلاستنا على بعض *
* اروجه*
*رقيقة خالص و عسلاية بجد*
* انااا:wub:*
*بلاش نتكلم فى الموضوع ده هههههههههه
انتى حبيبة قلبى يا فيتو بعيدا عن اى شر جواكى* :heat:
* انتى:smil12:*
*ليه يا kmy دبستى نفسك مع فيتو هنا بس ههههههه*
* كوبكوب*
*فييييييينك يا زوميلة 
يلا تعالى نورى القسم 
بس براحة على الاعضاء هههههه*
* كوكى*
*كوكووووووووووووووووووووووو اللى مغلباكى معايا
فدايا صح ههههههههه
بجد يا كوكو حبيبتى انتى وبحبك خالص*
*ويلا خلصى امتحانات عشان ننطلق*
* جيلان*
*جيلوووووووووو واكا واكا ههههههههه
حبوبتى بجد اتحف واحدة ههههههه
ويلا بقى خلصى قبل كوكى عشان ننطلق برضو ههههه*
* روكا*
*Love yooooooooou:Love_Letter_Open:*
*حبيبة قلبى روكتى *
*ربنا يحافظ عليكى يا قمرتى*
* رانا*
*حبيبة قلبى
بقيتى بتوحشينى خالص بجد*
* مااناا*
*طيبة قلبك جميلة قوى
ربنا يحميكى يا حبيبة قلبى ويحافظ عليكى*
* يوستيكا*
*اللى بالانجلش صوح:smil7:
تيكووووووووووووو بنوتة عسل جداااااااا
وبجد ربنا يقويكى يا تيكو ياحبى على خدمتك وعلى كليتك*
* سبارو*
*دمها خفيف وعاقلة قوى 
ربنا معاكى حبيبتى *
* نونوجيرل*
*عسسسسسسسسسل بجد جدا
دمها سكر وطيبة جدا *
*ربنا يفرحها ويكملها على خير *
* ميريام*
*وحشتييييييييينى يا ميريام خالص 
اختفيتى يا ندالة 
بس بجد بتمنالك تقضى احلى واجمل دنيا عشان تستاهلى كل خير*
* ميرو انجل*
*الشوق الشوق الحب الحب هههههههههه
ميرو دى بجججججد ليها غلاوة اسبيشيال عندى
عسل وكمالة كده 
ربنا يفرحك ياحبى *
* انجيلا*
*ردودها جامدة وحلوة جدا بس برضو تهدى شوية 
ربنا معاكى يا سكرة*
* الانبا ونس*
*ولا حاجة* 
* سندريلا*
*من الاخر بموت فيها زى العسل بجد
وكنا بنقضى انا وهى وباقى البنانيت بتوع السهرة اوقات فلة هههههههه
ياريت ترجع تانى الايام دى *
* مرمورة جيسس*
*مرموووووورة  خانوم 
عايزة اعضها انا ههههههههه
لا بجد طيبة قوى ومصيبة مكتوبة علينا هههههههههه:t30::t30:
منورة بلدنا يا اوختى اللى اصلا منورة بيا ههههههههه* 
* اذا كان فى حد انا مفتكرتوش سورى بجد*
* وياريت انتى تكمليلى بقى*
* :nunu0000:*
* ومش هكمل اسئله ف السؤال ده*
* يعنى بفكر شويه*
* انك صعبتى عليا*
* :new6:
انا مش هررررررررررررررررررد عليكى يابت انتى 
هههههههه
وبرضو عشان منظرنا يعنى 
ميرسى يا اوختى مؤقتا لحد ما نروح الضفة الغربية واتكلم براااااااااحتى
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*كوكى*
 *كوكووووووووووووووووووووووو اللى مغلباكى معايا*
* فدايا صح ههههههههه*
* بجد يا كوكو حبيبتى انتى وبحبك خالص*
 *ويلا خلصى امتحانات عشان ننطلق*​*
**وانا بحببببببببببببببك :t25:فعلا نفسى نخلص امتحانات بقا عشان وحشتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينى :love45:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*بصى بقى يا فيتو
نفس الناس اللى كتبتى اساميهم 
هتقولى لكل واحد فيهم 
انت عيبك الحاجة الفلانية 
*
*
روووك
كوبتك
دونا
استفانوس
ابسوتى
اسد الغابه
بيتر
فريدى
النهيسى
صوت صارخ
الياس السريانى
انطونيوس
باسليوس
توين
اوسى
صوت الرب
مينا البطل
كوكو مان
تونى
جوجو
فادى
كليمو
سكوفيلد
مولكا
كريتك
ريدمبشن
مارسلينو
ماكس مايكل
ابن المصلوب
سرجيوس
بوب
الاسد المرقصى
الملك العقرب
جون جيسس
سونى
طحبوش
عصام
زاما
اوريجانوس

كاندى
مونيكا
امه
هابى انجل
فاديه
فراشه
بريسكلا
بسم الصليب
تويتى
توتى
روزى
مرمر
اروجه
انااا:wub:
انتى:smil12:
كوبكوب
كوكى
جيلان
روكا
رانا
مااناا
يوستيكا
سبارو
نونوجيرل
ميريام
ميرو انجل
انجيلا
الانبا ونس
سندريلا
مرمورة جيسس
*
*- انتى قابلتى ناس كتير من المنتدى 
1- مين هما 
2- انطباعك عن كل حد بكل امااااااااانة ومن غير مجاملة وهعرف هههههههه
3- تتمنى تقابلى مين منهم تانى بسرعة 
4- مين اكتر حد مش ارتاحتى فى المقابلة معاه؟؟؟؟*
*5- مين ندمتى انك قابلتيه؟*
*6- حسيتى ان انطباع كل حد من اللى قابلتيهه عنك ايه؟؟؟؟؟*






*وهفكر فى اسئلة واجى اعدل المشاركة ههههههههه*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*كده هتخليهم ياخدوا عنى فكره انى مفتريه مثلا
هههههه

عموما مش هحطلك سؤال دلوقتى 
رحمه بيكى
فى كده قبل كده
**:smile02*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بصى بقى يا فيتو
> نفس الناس اللى كتبتى اساميهم
> هتقولى لكل واحد فيهم
> انت عيبك الحاجة الفلانية
> ...



*ههههههههه اللى بعمله ف البشر بجد دة ولا ايه:smil8:
انسى يا حبيبتى
السؤال لا يكرر يا قطتى
:99:
وبعدين انا مش بقول عيوب حد
بستر على الناس انا
:t30:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *كده هتخليهم ياخدوا عنى فكره انى مفتريه مثلا
> هههههه
> 
> عموما مش هحطلك سؤال دلوقتى
> ...


*هههههههههههه
ياخدوا فكرة هما لسة هياخدوا
اطمنى اخدوا خلاااااااص هههههه
طبعا مش هتحطى اسئلة عشان انا حطيت 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههه اللى بعمله ف البشر بجد دة ولا ايه:smil8:
> انسى يا حبيبتى
> السؤال لا يكرر يا قطتى
> :99:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه مش مششششششكلتى 
السؤال مش متكرر اصلا 
حق الفيتو ده تستخدميه بعي عنى هههههههههه
*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*اه على فكره معروف انى طيوبه عالميا
ههههههه

لا الفيتو دة اصلى معايا ومرسوم على اسمى
هههههه
وعندك واحد اوبجكشن هنا
السؤال متكررش الاسامى دى بتاعتى بخط ايدى
ههههههه
وكماااااااااان مقولش عيوب انا
منظرى ايه انا قدام القدير ف اليوم الكبير
**:smile02*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *اه على فكره معروف انى طيوبه عالميا
> ههههههه
> 
> لا الفيتو دة اصلى معايا ومرسوم على اسمى
> ...


*ماليييييييش دعوة 
والنبى لو مش رديتى اطفش من الحلقة الممتدة دى واخلع
:heat:
يلا انا زودتلك سؤال
*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*يا بنتى اتقى ربنا
انتى ف امتحانات
هههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *يا بنتى اتقى ربنا
> انتى ف امتحانات
> هههههههه
> *​


*هههههههههه
ما انتى فى انتظار نتيجة 
اتقى انتى الاول :heat:
*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*تمااااااااام
يبقى ننفذ اول اتفاق
ههههههه
*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بصى بقى يا فيتو
> نفس الناس اللى كتبتى اساميهم
> هتقولى لكل واحد فيهم
> انت عيبك الحاجة الفلانية
> ...


*نحن اتفقنا يا جايدتى المصونه الموقره
بعد اجابتى
قد اغلق الباب:t30:
اية ده مش هتحطى اسئله تانى يعنى
:nunu0000:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *نحن اتفقنا يا جايدتى المصونه الموقره
> بعد اجابتى
> قد اغلق الباب:t30:
> اية ده مش هتحطى اسئله تانى يعنى
> ...


هههههههههههههه اى خدمة 
بس الاجابات ناقصة انا عايزة انطباع عن كل اللى قابلتيهم نفر نفراية هههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*متحرمش يا ماى هنى :*
لالالالا بقى انتى مره زوغتى من سؤال برضك
اشمعنى انا
اخد فرصتى بقى
هههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *متحرمش يا ماى هنى :*
> لالالالا بقى انتى مره زوغتى من سؤال برضك
> اشمعنى انا
> اخد فرصتى بقى
> ...


خلاااااااااااص تنزل المرة دى هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وكمان مرة ترارارارالملم:crazy_pil*​


هههههههههههههههههههههه
ترلملمململمملم:smi420:


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 يونيو 2011)

> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالاينكن30:*





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بايظين ازاي يعني:smil8:*​


خلاص يا عم
ترلملمملم بقى
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *هههههههه بصراحه اه:t30:
> بتلعب ف سكه غلط:smil8:
> *​
> *اه فعلا الفول مشرفنا الايام دى
> ...


انت بتاع واجب
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 يونيو 2011)

الله يخرب بيتكو
غيبت ساعة واحدة
جيت لقيت الف مشاركة؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 يونيو 2011)

> *مرمر
> بقالنا كتييييييييييييييييير مش اتقابلنا ولا رغينا سوا
> وحشتنى غلاستنا على بعض *



* هههههههههههه*
*يسلام *
*لالا كده أتأكدت ان فى شوية أصل عندك يانوسه :a63:*
*ياباشا الأمتحانات تخلص بس وهتزهقى منى :smil16:*
*بما انى هأبقى عاطلة بقى :kap:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * هههههههههههه*
> *يسلام *
> *لالا كده أتأكدت ان فى شوية أصل عندك يانوسه :a63:*
> *ياباشا الأمتحانات تخلص بس وهتزهقى منى :smil16:*
> ...


*هههههههههههه
وانا ذنبى ايييييييييه بس هههههههه
يلا خلصى على خير وبالنجاح يا بلواية:999:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​


:36_3_15::36_3_15:​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى يا نوستى الجميله
فعلا عملالى اوبشن جميل قوى
وشكلك ناويالى على....
شوررر كل خير
ههههههه

بصى السؤال المره دى علشان كنتى جميله معايا
مختلف وسهل
ويخص قسمى
ههههههه

وهو عيباره عن
تعلقى على حبه صورة
شوفتى انا عسوله ازاى
**:smile02









 


 








​ *


 







 



 




 



 







 




 




 



​ 



​ 





 







http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2011/1289179908.jpg



 



 




 



​ 



 







انا بقول كفايه دول
رحمه بيكى
وعارفه انك هتشبهى على حبه منهم
بس لغرض ف نفسى جبتهم
هههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

> *روكا*
> *Love yooooooooou:Love_Letter_Open:*
> *حبيبة قلبى روكتى *
> *ربنا يحافظ عليكى يا قمرتى*


*moi aussi-* *
*وعليكي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*معلش يا فيتو يا حبى 
بأمانة كنت مبسوطة جداااااااااااا بالحوار ده 
بس سامحينى مش هقدر اكمله عشان هغيب شوية 
يارب تتعوض بعدين فى موضوع تانى يجمعنا 
وميرسى يا روزاية انك اختارتينى مع فيتا 
**وميرسى اصلا انك اختارتينى *
*ربنا مع الجميع ياااااارب*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

> *روكاااا..معرفش ازاى اتهيألى انها هاديه ههههه
> بس هنا وهناك طلعت شقاوه وسكر*


*تنت اكيد الكلام مش عليا هههههههه*
* انا هادية هدوووووووووووووووء مالوش وصفleasantrleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ترلملمململمملم:smi420:


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خلاااااااااااااااص وقت الهزار انتهي *


*دلوقتي وقت الضحك بسleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> خلاص يا عم
> ترلملمملم بقى
> ههههههههههههه


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تقول علي صعايدة بايظين ونسسسسسسسسكت
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تنت اكيد الكلام مش عليا هههههههه*
> * انا هادية هدوووووووووووووووء مالوش وصفleasantrleasantr*​



*اه يا حبيبه تنت انخدعت فيكى
ههههههه يا بت احنا صايمين بلاش تزوير
:hlp:
*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *معلش يا فيتو يا حبى
> بأمانة كنت مبسوطة جداااااااااااا بالحوار ده
> بس سامحينى مش هقدر اكمله عشان هغيب شوية
> يارب تتعوض بعدين فى موضوع تانى يجمعنا
> ...



*مش هقدر اعترض لان شكلك متضايقه من حاجه
عموما ربنا معاااااااااكى يا حبيبتى
بجد اتمنى مكنش غلست عليكى
وانا اللى اتبسطت جدااا
بكلامنا واختلافنا:hlp:

ربنا يوفقك وبالنجاح ليكى ولينا
وشكرا يا روزه
على اختيارك
:wub:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *اه يا حبيبه تنت انخدعت فيكى
> ههههههه يا بت احنا صايمين بلاش تزوير
> :hlp:
> *​


*ههههههههههه*
*يا بت هتسوئي سمعتي كده:hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *معلش يا فيتو يا حبى
> بأمانة كنت مبسوطة جداااااااااااا بالحوار ده
> بس سامحينى مش هقدر اكمله عشان هغيب شوية
> يارب تتعوض بعدين فى موضوع تانى يجمعنا
> ...


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*روووووووزى
اذا احنا اللى هنختار اللى بعدنا
(احنا اصلا خلصنا العشرين من اول سؤال )
هههههه

بصى ونوسه سايبالى الاختيار دلوقتى
يبقى هختار
(تويتى + كوبتك مان)
**:hlp:*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2011)

بشكرك يا بنوته وربنا معاكي ياحبي وتبقي معانا قريب وبشكر فيتا القمر كان حواركم جامد زيكم


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2011)

اختيار جميل يا فيتا اهلا بتويتي وكوبتك مان منورين


----------



## vetaa (30 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى يا روزه كلك ذوق
الاختلاف مطلوب:smil12:

ميرسى يا قمر وهنشوف حوار اجمد معاهم
:yahoo:
*​
​​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 يوليو 2011)

[





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا خلاااااااااااااااص وقت الهزار انتهي *
> 
> 
> *دلوقتي وقت الضحك بسleasantr*​


ترلملمملململمهههههههه


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تقول علي صعايدة بايظين ونسسسسسسسسكت
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ولا عاش ولا جاش واصلا طلع عالمعاش الى يقول كدة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> [ترلملمملململمهههههههه
> ولا عاش ولا جاش واصلا طلع عالمعاش الى يقول كدة
> ههههههههههههههه


*ويارب لو قال كده يدخل الانعاش:gy0000:*​


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع فكرته جميييييلة ياروزى انتى ومينا
متابع​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 يوليو 2011)

> *ويارب لو قال كده يدخل الانعاش:gy0000:*


هههههههههههههه حلوة يا فندم
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههه حلوة يا فندم
> ​


*ههههههههههه اي خدعة:t30:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه اي خدعة:t30:*​


ههههههههههههههههههههه
:smil8:
هو انا هسئل امتى
ها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> :smil8:
> هو انا هسئل امتى
> ها


*وانا ايش دراني:t32:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا ايش دراني:t32:*​


طلما مش عارفة بتتكلمى ليه
ورق زيادة وحبر زيادة وبتخلصية
:a82::a82::a82::a82:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> طلما مش عارفة بتتكلمى ليه
> ورق زيادة وحبر زيادة وبتخلصية
> :a82::a82::a82::a82:


*مشترياهم علي حسابي:a63:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يوليو 2011)

> *مشترياهم علي حسابي:a63:*


امال استلفتى منى فلوس ليه يا فنجرى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> امال استلفتى منى فلوس ليه يا فنجرى


*مش اخدت منك حاجة يا واد:act19:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 يوليو 2011)

اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
يعنى لازم اكتبك كمبيالات علشان اظهرة امام الرىء العام؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*عييييييييييب مش هتضحك علي واحدة تجارية هههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*وبعدين فين البااااااااااااااااااقي؟؟*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
انا اضحك على وزير التجارة نفسه
بصراحة انا مش فاهم الموضوع مين هيسئل مين
ومين هيضرب مين
جننتوووووووووووووووووووووووونى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*يا بني المفروض فيتا وبنت العدرا خلصو ودلوقتي رشحو كوبتك مان وتويتي *
*هما فيييييييييييين بقا معرفش*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

*حطووووونى انا والبت روكتى :new4:*
*يسلاااااااااااام*
*ده احنا هنعيييييييييش :blush2:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا بني المفروض فيتا وبنت العدرا خلصو ودلوقتي رشحو كوبتك مان وتويتي *​
> *هما فيييييييييييين بقا معرفش*​


* تاهوا تقريبا :t33::t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حطووووونى انا والبت روكتى :new4:*
> *يسلاااااااااااام*
> *ده احنا هنعيييييييييش :blush2:*
> *هههههههههه*​


*يالهوووووووووووووتي قادة الثوار مع بعضيهم:love34:*
*هتووووووووووووووووووولع يا مرمر:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * تاهوا تقريبا :t33::t33:*​


*يالهوووووووووووي بتقولي علي الصعايدة تاهوووووووووووووووا*
*يا ويلك:t33:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه
تسجيل متابعه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يالهوووووووووووي بتقولي علي الصعايدة تاهوووووووووووووووا*
> *يا ويلك:t33:*​


*طب خلاص متزعليش *
*نقوووووووول:smil12:*
*أتخطفوا :new4:*
*:t33::t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *طب خلاص متزعليش *
> *نقوووووووول:smil12:*
> *أتخطفوا :new4:*
> *:t33::t33:*​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*او ضاعو في ظروف غامضة:yaka::yaka:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 يوليو 2011)

طب تعالو نعمل انقلاب
ونسئل بعض انا ونتى يا روكا
هااااااااا
ههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (22 يوليو 2011)

*روزي ..... أنا جهاز للمعركة ال أعتذرت عنها ... أنا وأنتي وجهاً لوجه *

*نبدأ أمتي .... حولي تحجزلنا كرسين وأتنين شوب كركدية علشان الضغط هيعلي أكيد :gun:*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه اوك يا توين وانا جاهزة

اتفضل في اي وقت ابدأ انا معاك
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (22 يوليو 2011)

ابووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا
ايه الالشة دى


----------



## اني بل (25 يوليو 2011)

أفكارك حلووووووووة زيك ياروزي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2011)

*الموضوع ده نام لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 أغسطس 2011)

انتى الى نمتى وخربتى الدنيا
ربنا عالمفترى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 أغسطس 2011)

وتون معجب بالالشة بتاعتى
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انتى الى نمتى وخربتى الدنيا
> ربنا عالمفترى
> ههههههههههههههه


*وانا مالي هو انا صاحبة الموضوع:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> وتون معجب بالالشة بتاعتى
> ههههههههههه


*لا:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

اني بل قال:


> أفكارك حلووووووووة زيك ياروزي
> ربنا يباركك




ميرسي لزوقك حبيبتي

نورتي


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 أغسطس 2011)

متيلا طب
امسكو اى حد
واضربوة
هتلاقو ناس كتير اتلمت
هههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البحر (25 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع كتير حلو بس النار تحرق


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
يا رب الموضوع يتولع
يلا خنقتونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*الموضوع ده نااااااااااااااااااام اووووووووووووووووووي*
*حد يمسكه يا جماعة ويكملو*​


----------



## grges monir (9 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الموضوع ده نااااااااااااااااااام اووووووووووووووووووي*
> *حد يمسكه يا جماعة ويكملو*​


الاجازات بقى روكا
المدارس داخلة وكلة هايصحى بدرى ههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> الاجازات بقى روكا
> المدارس داخلة وكلة هايصحى بدرى ههه


*طب مانا بصحي بدري*
*يلا يا جرجس زي الشاطر كده امسك موضووع:nunu0000:*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 أكتوبر 2011)

يخرب بيت الى يزعلكم
متيلا يا شباب
هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (3 أكتوبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب مانا بصحي بدري*
> *يلا يا جرجس زي الشاطر كده امسك موضووع:nunu0000:*​


انا لو اعرف اقول على طول هانكر لية هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

عدناااااااااا من جديد


----------



## grges monir (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدناااااااااا من جديد


من انتم ؟؟ ههه
روزززززى يا مرحب
كنتى بتجبيى لب من تنزانيا ولا ية
نورتى يا قمر منتداكى


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه 

ده نورك يا جرجس

ميرسي ليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

عدتي فين


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

عدت الي هنااااااااا


----------



## magedrn (18 فبراير 2012)

مش عايزين النهاردة يا روزى هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههه طب ولا بكره


----------



## magedrn (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه طب ولا بكره


انتى جاية  تهزرى بقى  صح :t9:
وبعدين انتى مالك اصلا يا نصة وجاية سخنة قووووى 
فى المنتدى كدا ليه ونشيطة وعاملة تكتبى هنا هنا 
اقولك مش عايزين بكرة كمان 
عدى علينا كمان اسبوع 
يالا هش بقى :gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

يالهوي علي الحسد والقر

اوووووووووف كوبه كبيره انت


----------



## magedrn (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يالهوي علي الحسد والقر
> 
> اوووووووووف كوبه كبيره انت


يا عم برحتك اصل انتم شباب 
واحنا راحت علينا بقى السن له احكامه يا خالتى روزى ld:
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه امممممم معلش معلش ربنا يعفي عنك يا جدووووووو


----------



## magedrn (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه امممممم معلش معلش ربنا يعفي عنك يا جدووووووو


امين يارب يا بنتى هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

سيبك منهم يا نصه
دول ناس حقودين ووحشين


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه اه منا عارفه

بطل بقي الحقد يا ميدو يا حقود يا وحش ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

طيب يلا جد بقي ونختار عضوين عشان يدبسوااااااا

تقترحوا عليا ادبس مين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

طب استاذن انا
ولا كاني موجود


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

يلا يا جماعة انهارده اختارت ليكم اعضاء جامدين جدا

ونبتدي بقي نشوف هيعملوا ايه في الحوار مع بعض

معانا المشرفه الهادية جدا

*mero_engel*

ومعانا ايضا العضو المبارك الهادي بردو هههههه
*MAJI*

منورين الحوار ويارب تستمتعوا وتمتعونا

يلا في انتظار بداية الجوله هههههه

​


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

اولا ميرسي يا روزايه يا جميله علي استضافتك ليا 
ثانيا بجد واحشتينا جدااا يا بنتي 
ومش مسموحلك تغيبي عننا تاني بقي 
ثالثا يا جماعه انا غلبانه خاالص ومسالمه 
فا هتلاقوني غلبانه في الاسئله والحوار اللي هعمله ( سامحني يارب انا بكدب )


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> اولا ميرسي يا روزايه يا جميله علي استضافتك ليا
> ثانيا بجد واحشتينا جدااا يا بنتي
> ومش مسموحلك تغيبي عننا تاني بقي
> ثالثا يا جماعه انا غلبانه خاالص ومسالمه
> فا هتلاقوني غلبانه في الاسئله والحوار اللي هعمله ( سامحني يارب انا بكدب )




انتي وحشتيني اكتر يا ميرو

وانا عارفه انك طيوبه خالص والعضو اللي معاكي طيب برطو يعني هتبقوا طيبين علي بعض للاسف ههههههههه

انا كنت عايزه حوار من نار يلا حاولي بقي تشدي في الاسئلة

خيره انا اوي ههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

متقلقيش يا حبيبيتي خالص 
هريحه في الاسئله علي الاخررررررررررر
بس نشوف مين اللي هيبتدي


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> متقلقيش يا حبيبيتي خالص
> هريحه في الاسئله علي الاخررررررررررر
> بس نشوف مين اللي هيبتدي




شطورة يا ميرووووووو

يلا ابتدي انتي


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

طيب نبتدي بقي باسئله خفيفيه علي الماشي 
الاسم :
السن :
الدراسه :
الهوايه :
سنك 
البلد :
ايه اكتر حاجه شدتك في المنتدي ؟
ايه اكتر حاجه مش بعجبك في المنتدي ؟
اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي 
مين اقرب حد ليك هنا 
اوصفلنا نفسك في 6 اسطر 
ايه رايك في اداره المنتدي هنا 
عملت مشكله قبل كده في المنتدي ؟ طب ومع مين ؟
مين العضو اللي  بتستمتع بمواضيعه وكتاباته 
واقولك كفايه دول مؤقت 
جاوب وليا رجعه 
هههههههه


----------



## MAJI (18 فبراير 2012)

ه ياروزي ايه ده دنتي خذتيني على غفلة!!!!
انا بحسب عزمتيني على موضوع اشترك فيه بتعليق او رأي!!!
مقلتليش ايه الحكاية !!!
واقول ياربي ليه بتقولي باخذ موافقتك بالاول !!!!
بقة عشان كدة!!!!
بس تعرفي ياروزي بهالحركة عرفت انتي روزي بتاع زمان 
لكن انا مبعرفش احكي مصري كويس , وكمان لو حكيت عراقي محدش هيفتهم , اما لو حكيت بالفصيييح فدمو هيكون ثقيييل.
يعني اعمل ايه دلوقتي ؟ احكي بالاشارات؟
وانا مع ميرو بعتابها عليكي 
ثانيا بجد واحشتينا جدااا يا بنتي 
 ومش مسموحلك تغيبي عننا تاني بقي 
اهلا بميرو ادينا متفقين من البداية 
بس كلامك دة 
 هتلاقوني غلبانه في الاسئله والحوار اللي هعمله ( سامحني يارب انا بكدب ) ميطمنش!!!
يعني قصدك ايه؟ 
قولي بصراحة جدا


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نبتدي بقي باسئله خفيفيه علي الماشي
> الاسم :
> السن :
> الدراسه :
> ...



هههههههههه ايوه يا ميرو هو ده الشغل:99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه 
حلوه ميرو طيوبه دي


خليني ساكته بقي احسن
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> ه ياروزي ايه ده دنتي خذتيني على غفلة!!!!
> انا بحسب عزمتيني على موضوع اشترك فيه بتعليق او رأي!!!
> مقلتليش ايه الحكاية !!!
> واقول ياربي ليه بتقولي باخذ موافقتك بالاول !!!!
> ...


نفس الحكايه حصلت معايا 
بس دي روزي ومواقفها التحفه
ثانيا احكي بيالطريقه اللي اتريحك 
بس المهم ابعد عن العراقي عشان نفهمك
واطمن انا غلبانه خالص حتي اسالو نيفين عليا ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> ه ياروزي ايه ده دنتي خذتيني على غفلة!!!!
> انا بحسب عزمتيني على موضوع اشترك فيه بتعليق او رأي!!!
> مقلتليش ايه الحكاية !!!
> واقول ياربي ليه بتقولي باخذ موافقتك بالاول !!!!
> ...




هههههههههههه منا كنت بمهد ولقيتك رحبت ودي حاجه كويسه انك مكنتش عارف نوع التدبيسه ههههههه:gy0000:

وميرسي علي كلامك الجميل وربنا يكون معاك وتخرج علي خير ههههههه


----------



## MAJI (18 فبراير 2012)

تعالي ياميرو نتفق
اننا منسألش الاسئلة دول عشان انا مش هجاوبهم 
اسم :
السن :
الدراسه :
سنك


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه ميرو طيوبه دي
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه انا خوفت علي ماجي  كل دي اسئلة في اول سؤال ههههههه هنستورد اسئلة من الخارج بقي علي بال ما نوصل لرقم 10 الخاص بيها :heat:


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ايوه يا ميرو هو ده الشغل:99:


مش قولتلك غلبانه ماليش في الاسئله الكتير 



+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه ميرو طيوبه دي
> 
> 
> ...


ايه يا اوختي حاسه انه في حاجه في نفساوياتك عايزه تقوليها 
وانا اللي بقول انك جايه تنصفيني :closedeye
وعارفه انا قد ايه هاااديه ومسالمه :gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> نفس الحكايه حصلت معايا
> بس دي روزي ومواقفها التحفه
> ثانيا احكي بيالطريقه اللي اتريحك
> بس المهم ابعد عن العراقي عشان نفهمك
> واطمن انا غلبانه خالص حتي اسالو نيفين عليا ههههههههههههه




ههههههههههه منا كمان اخدت بالي يا ميرو من اول سؤال نزل هههههههه:closedeye


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نبتدي بقي باسئله خفيفيه علي الماشي
> الاسم :
> السن :
> الدراسه :
> ...




ودا يبقي سؤال ولا كام سؤال


ونعمه الطيبه والغلابه

:99:


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> تعالي ياميرو نتفق
> اننا منسألش الاسئلة دول عشان انا مش هجاوبهم
> اسم :
> السن :
> ...


مفيش مشكله 
اللي يناسبك 
الاسئله متروكه ليك براحتك


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ممكن ترقموا الاسئلة عشان مش تتلخبطوا عموما كل واحد ليه عشر اسئلة هيقولهم للتاني

ظبطوها بقي علي كيفكم

يلا انطلاق هههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه انا خوفت علي ماجي  كل دي اسئلة في اول سؤال ههههههه هنستورد اسئلة من الخارج بقي علي بال ما نوصل لرقم 10 الخاص بيها :heat:


لا متقلقيش الخير كتير 


روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه منا كمان اخدت بالي يا ميرو من اول سؤال نزل هههههههه:closedeye


حاسه انك مش مصدقاني 
دا انا ملالالاك يا عالم :w00t:


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مش قولتلك غلبانه ماليش في الاسئله الكتير
> 
> 
> ايه يا اوختي حاسه انه في حاجه في نفساوياتك عايزه تقوليها
> ...




هتقوليلي المصيبه اني عرفتك يا طيوبه انتي
يا هاديه يا مهديه النفوس انتي :gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> لا متقلقيش الخير كتير
> 
> حاسه انك مش مصدقاني
> دا انا ملالالاك يا عالم :w00t:




ههههههههه لالالالالالالا انتي ميرووووووو:gy0000:


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ودا يبقي سؤال ولا كام سؤال
> 
> 
> ونعمه الطيبه والغلابه
> ...


دا سؤال بسيط 
ولا انتي ايه رايك :t26:


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هتقوليلي المصيبه اني عرفتك يا طيوبه انتي
> يا هاديه يا مهديه النفوس انتي :gy0000:


احم احم 
خلاص يا نيفو هصالحك علي جنب متخافيش 
وبعد انا تلميذتك يا باشا


----------



## MAJI (18 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نبتدي بقي باسئله خفيفيه علي الماشي
> الهوايه : المطالعة
> البلد :العراق
> ايه اكتر حاجه شدتك في المنتدي ؟ فيه نشاط وحيوية
> ...


كثر خيرك انتي غلبانة بشكل!!!!!


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

يلا يا ماجي ده دورك تسأل


----------



## MAJI (18 فبراير 2012)

اه دوري 
منا روحت اقرى الموضوع من بدايتو عشان معرفش قواعد اللعبة كدة ياروزي تدبسيني ؟ طب معلش.
اسأل ايه اسأل اييه!!!!
طيب ميرو قوليلنا 
اكبر حلم ليكي في الحياة؟
اي قسم من اقسام المنتدى تترددين عليه كثير؟
هل صادفت رد عنيف من عضو  في المنتدى ؟
مين من الاعضاء اكثر ردوده توافق ارائك؟
لو اعطوكي خيار بالاقامة والعيش في بلد غير مصر اي بلد هتختاري؟
وبالقابل اي بلد لا تتمنين ان تعيشي فيه؟
اي فصل من فصول السنة مفضل عندك؟
اي لون تفضلين؟
ماهي طموحاتك الدراسية؟ 
طيب حتى لايمل المتابع جاوبي لحد ما افكر باسئلة جديدة


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> اه دوري
> منا روحت اقرى الموضوع من بدايتو عشان معرفش قواعد اللعبة كدة ياروزي تدبسيني ؟ طب معلش.
> اسأل ايه اسأل اييه!!!!
> طيب ميرو قوليلنا
> ...




هههههههه معلش يا ماجي تدبيسه تفوت ولا حد يموت


----------



## MAJI (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه معلش يا ماجي تدبيسه تفوت ولا حد يموت


ههههه عرأيك
بس همة عشرين سؤال لازم مش كدة؟
ولازم انتظر جواب الي فات وبعدين اكملهم 
ولا ينفع اكملهم دلوقت؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ممكن مثلا تخليهم خمسة ورا بعض يعني الاسئلة تبقي جزئين عشان الوقت مش يطول يعني

بس رقمهم ابدأ بقي من رقم اتنين لحد رقم خمسه وبعد ما ميرو تجاوب عليهم هتسألك اربع اسئلة بردو زيك وتبقي فاضل اخر خمس اسئلة

ها حلو كده


----------



## MAJI (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ممكن مثلا تخليهم خمسة ورا بعض يعني الاسئلة تبقي جزئين عشان الوقت مش يطول يعني
> 
> بس رقمهم ابدأ بقي من رقم اتنين لحد رقم خمسه وبعد ما ميرو تجاوب عليهم هتسألك اربع اسئلة بردو زيك وتبقي فاضل اخر خمس اسئلة
> 
> ها حلو كده


حلو لما تكون من البداية هههه
لاني سألتها 9 اسئلة 
فاضل 11 سؤال 
طيب انتظر تجاوبني عليهم واكملهم 
ها حلو كده؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> حلو لما تكون من البداية هههه
> لاني سألتها 9 اسئلة
> فاضل 11 سؤال
> طيب انتظر تجاوبني عليهم واكملهم
> ها حلو كده؟




ههههههههه حلو اوي بس لما تيجي الهانم وعليها غرامة تأخير لازم تدفعها ههههههه

ابقي فكرني بقي لما تيجي:closedeye


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه حلو اوي بس لما تيجي الهانم وعليها غرامة تأخير لازم تدفعها ههههههه
> 
> ابقي فكرني بقي لما تيجي:closedeye


انا جيييييييييييت 
غرامه مين والناس نايمين 
هو احنا فينا من كده 
:99:


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> اه دوري
> منا روحت اقرى الموضوع من بدايتو عشان معرفش قواعد اللعبة كدة ياروزي تدبسيني ؟ طب معلش.
> اسأل ايه اسأل اييه!!!!
> طيب ميرو قوليلنا
> ...


اسئله جميله 
انت تؤمر


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

ونرجع تاني نسال ونقول 
1- اكتر موقف مر في حياتك مش قادر تنساه 
2- اكتر حاجه فرحت ماجي 
3- ايه هو حلمك اللي نفسك تحققه 
4- ابعت رساله لخمس اعضاء حابب انك تبعتلهم رساله هنا في المنتدي حدد وقول هتبتعلهم ايه 
وكفايه كده مش هطول بقي


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

يلا يا ماجي جاوب عشان فضلك اخر جزء ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (19 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا ماجي جاوب عشان فضلك اخر جزء ههههههه


راجعة بزيطة كدة لية
هدوووووووء شوية ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا مبقاش انا علي رأي طنط اصاله


----------



## MAJI (19 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> ونرجع تاني نسال ونقول
> 1- اكتر موقف مر في حياتك مش قادر تنساه
> هناك الكثير لكن الذي يعجبني ان اتذكره دائما هوهذا :
> مرة ضيعت مبلغ 1800دولار فئة ال100 دولار , وبقيت 3 ايام افتش عنه واريد ان اعرف كيف ضاع واين ضاع.
> ...



شكرا ميرو على الاسئلة الي فتحت قلبي وعبرت عن الي جوايا , وشكرا على التقييم.
بقة انا اسأل صح؟
10- احكيلنا عن موقف محرج حصل لك او لغيرك بس انت شفتيه ؟
11-ماهو رأيك في هذا:
 شاب غني حب شابة فقيرة ولفترة 4 سنين 
ولما اتخطبو ظلت ام الولد تعيير فقر الشابة وفي النهاية فسخت الخطوبة وانتهى كل شئ.
فهل كان مابينهم حبا ؟
وهل نستنتج ان الحب يجب ان يكون بالعقل  ولا تكفيه العاطفة؟.
12-اي صلاة محببة الى قلبك؟
13-اول مادخلتي المنتدى من هم الاعضاء الذين كانوا قبلك ؟اذكري 2 منهم باقين لغاية دلوقت و2 خرجوا ولم يعودوا؟
14-ماهو الموضوع الذي تتمنين ان يطرح من غيرك لانه يستلزم جرأة ؟
15-هل مررت بموقف ذكراه يجعلك تشعرين الذنب؟
16-مَن مِن الي حواليكي تحسين انه يفهمك اكثر من الجميع؟ 
17-لو خيروكي تختاري قدرة خارقة فاي نوع تختارين؟ مثلا مرات نتمنى لو اننا نملك قدرة للطيران, او الاختفاء او ...
18- كيف هي الحياة المثالية في نظرك؟
19- ماهو الدرس الذي ازعجك جدا وعقدك؟
20-هل هناك في رأيك انسان يفعل مايقوله بنسبة 100%؟يعني افكاره تطابق اعماله.
اتمنى ان تكون اسئلتي خفيفة الظل


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

واول رسالة هي لروزي 86 واقلها لاتبتعدي عن المنتدى فترة طويلة فانت من الشخصيات التي تعطيه بهجة وفرح.

ربنا يخليك يا ماجي كلامك جميل ومعبر ومبسوطه بيه جدا
وان شاء الله هبقي موجوده باستمرار معاكم​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

وكده في انتظار ميرو تجاوب وتكتب اخر 5 اسئله لماجي

​


----------



## mero_engel (19 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> شكرا ميرو على الاسئلة الي فتحت قلبي وعبرت عن الي جوايا , وشكرا على التقييم.
> بقة انا اسأل صح؟
> 10- احكيلنا عن موقف محرج حصل لك او لغيرك بس انت شفتيه ؟
> مش متذكره اكتر موقف محرج بس اتذكر موقف حصل قدامي كانت واحده صحبتي لابسه طقم جديد والناس كانوا مبهورين بيه وهي مروحه جايه تعدي الشارع فا راحت وقت في ميه بيها طين في الشارع وطبعا كل حاجه باظت االملابس باظت والبرسيج باظ  ههههههه
> ...


اسئلتك جميله جدااا بجد 
ثانكس ماجي


----------



## mero_engel (19 فبراير 2012)

ونختم بقي باخر خمس اسئله خفيفه 
1- نفسك تعمل ايه او توصل لي ايه 
2- ايه اكتر حاجه بدايقك في الشخص اللي قدامك بتتعامل معاه ؟
3- ايه رايك في صفه الطيبه في الزمن دا هل هي ميزه ام عيب ؟
4- من وجهه نظرك ايه اهم ميزه  لازم تتوفر في الرجل ؟ واهم ميزه لازم توفر في الست ؟
5- قولنا بقي ايه اكلتك المفضله حتي لو عراقيه واحنا هنحاول نفهم ؟

اتمني مكنش تقلت عليك


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

جميل يا ميرو 

نورتي معانا يا قمر

وفي انتظار رد ماجي


----------



## MAJI (19 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> ونختم بقي باخر خمس اسئله خفيفه
> 1- نفسك تعمل ايه او توصل لي ايه
> نفسي اعمل في محطة اذاعة وابشر بيها لان الراديو اكثر الاجهزة توفرا وارخصها ثمنا ويوصل لكل الناس وفي كل مكان حتى  في الصحراء وقمم الجبال.
> 2- ايه اكتر حاجه بدايقك في الشخص اللي قدامك بتتعامل معاه ؟
> ...



لا بالعكس اسئلتك جميلة جدا ومفيدة ايضا .
اما بخصوص الاسئلة الغير واضحة
-هل في بالك موضوع تتمنين ان يناقش في المنتدى لكن لاتريدن انت ان تضعيه لانه محرج ؟
- بالنسبة للدرس الي ازعجك خلال فترة دراستك؟
طيب نسأل بعد ولا كفاية؟
نسأل اسئلة لو :
لو رجع الزمن ورا (مثل ما اتمنيتي) كنتي هتختاري اية مهنة؟
لو عينوكي رئيسة جمهورية ماهو اول قانون هطلعيه؟
لو كنتي اغنى اثرياء العالم كنتي هتعملي ايه؟
وبس خلصت الاسئلة


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

حلو اوي الحوار ده والاسئلة جميلة


----------



## mero_engel (21 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> لا بالعكس اسئلتك جميلة جدا ومفيدة ايضا .
> اما بخصوص الاسئلة الغير واضحة
> -هل في بالك موضوع تتمنين ان يناقش في المنتدى لكن لاتريدن انت ان تضعيه لانه محرج ؟
> اعتقد انه منتدنا الغالي مداش فرصه لحد يفكر في موضوع وميكنش اتناقش بجد شامل متكامل ههههه
> ...


ميرسي يا ماجي علي الحوار الممع 
واسئلك الجميله 
رووووزي انا بعتذر عن التاخير لاني كنت مريضه


----------



## MAJI (21 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> ميرسي يا ماجي علي الحوار الممع
> واسئلك الجميله
> رووووزي انا بعتذر عن التاخير لاني كنت مريضه


سلامات ميرو ربنا يعطيكي الصحة دائما
درس الرياضة افتكرتو درس الرياضة البدنية , وعرفت قصدك من جوابك عن امنيتك في الهندسة احنا نسميه الرياضيات..




وليه كدة تصدري قانون ضد شغل الرجالة؟!!
في اشغال متقدرش الستات تعملها او متحبش الستات تعملها مثل اشغال تنظيف المجاري العمومية مثلا.




وبعدين في رجالة تتمنى تقعد مثل السلاطين والستات هي بس الي تشتغل وتخدمهم . 
قانونك مش لصالح الستات ,فكري تعملي فيه تعديلات. 
ويارب تتحقق امنيتك في بناء كنيسة باسمك.




وشكرا كثير على اسئلتك الرائعة واجاباتك الاروع.

شكرا للحوار الصريح جدا والممتع جدا.
ننتظر الاثنين الي بعدنا 
مين هما ياروزي؟


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> ميرسي يا ماجي علي الحوار الممع
> واسئلك الجميله
> رووووزي انا بعتذر عن التاخير لاني كنت مريضه




ولا يهمك يا ميرو

ونورتي الموضوع كله يا قمر

والف سلامه عليكي


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

MAJI قال:


> سلامات ميرو ربنا يعطيكي الصحة دائما
> درس الرياضة افتكرتو درس الرياضة البدنية , وعرفت قصدك من جوابك عن امنيتك في الهندسة احنا نسميه الرياضيات..
> 
> 
> ...




نورت يا ماجي الحوار كله بردودك المميزة

وفاصل واقدملكم الضيفين الجدد


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

ودلوقتي بقي رجعنا تاني مع حوار جديد

وشخصين جداد ايضا

حبيت اختار ليكم شخصيتين من اطيب واجمل الشخصيات معانا هنا بالمنتدي

وهما

العضو الاول

*MeToo*+

والعضو التاني

*!! Coptic Lion !!*

*اهلا بيكم معانا في الحوار الصريح جدا*

*وفي انتظاركم مع بداية الحوار* ​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

علي فكره الحوار علي اربع اجزاء مقسمين لكل عضو جزئين

في كل جزء 5 اسئلة بالتساوي

​


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

شكراً للإستضافة روزي ... تعيشي وتدبسي 

كوبتك ليون ، شرف كبير أكون معك بحوار ، 

بلاحظ انو انتا متمسك بطريقة مميزة بالمنتدى، شو السبب؟ الأعضاء أم المواضيع أم أنك تجد نفسك فيه؟ 


أجب بلا ما لا يقل عن 20 كلمة هههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

*يادي التدبيسه يا نصه 
مش كنتي تسالي الاول 
وبعدين مش كنتي تختاريلي عضوه حلوه كده 
مفيش غير مي تو 
ديما حظي فقري مع الجنس اللطيف 
هههههههههههههه


منورني يا اخ مي تو  
وشرف ليا الحوار معاك بجد 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> شكراً للإستضافة روزي ... تعيشي وتدبسي
> 
> كوبتك ليون ، شرف كبير أكون معك بحوار ،
> 
> ...




ههههههههه نورت يا ميتو

شرفتنا بالموافقة علي التدبيس :yahoo:

بس يلا لسه في 3 اسئلة لكوبتك عشان يرد علي الخمسه مره واحده


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يادي التدبيسه يا نصه
> مش كنتي تسالي الاول
> وبعدين مش كنتي تختاريلي عضوه حلوه كده
> مفيش غير مي تو
> ...




ههههههههههههه يا ابو عين زايغه انت

منور يا عياد يلا ورينا الاجابات النموذجيه هههههههههههه:dance::yahoo:


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

أؤيد لاقتراح كوبتك وأطالب بالجنس الناعم


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> أؤيد لاقتراح كوبتك وأطالب بالجنس الناعم




ههههههههههههه لا بقي هفجركم انتم الاتنين

الله يلا جاوبوا بلاش دلع ههههههههه:ranting::spor22:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> شكراً للإستضافة روزي ... تعيشي وتدبسي
> 
> كوبتك ليون ، شرف كبير أكون معك بحوار ،
> 
> ...



*يا سلام عالكرم المفروض تسال خمس اساله اختصرتهم في سؤال واحد يا سلام عليك *

*بص يا سيدي *
*بما انك عايز 20 صفحه تبقي عايز رد مختصر :ranting:*
* بدايه معرفتي بالمنتديات *
*كانت اني بعمل بحث عند صاحبنا جوجل علي برامج *
*ونغمات وثيمات للموبيل *
*وده مع بدايه ظهور الجيل الثاني من الموبيلات *
*لاني كنت واخد الموضوع ده شغلانه *
*وكنت بسجل كل يوم في يجي 50 منتدي *
*لان في منتديات بتشطرت التسجيل علشان اعمل داون لود *
*المهم  وده اللي انت عايز تعرفه *

*اول منتدي اشارك فيه في حياتي *
*كان منتدي الكنيسه *
*وعرفته عن طريق واحد صاحبي *
*وكنت في البدايه مشاركاتي تقتصر علي الالعاب والترفيهي والعام *
*حتي وقتها مكنتش بعرف اعمل موضوع الصور ده *
*ومكنش ليا لسه في جو الكتابه *
*وكان المنتدي فيه دفئ رهيب *
*تحس بجد انك في الكنيسه *
*وكان فيه اخوات واصحاب بجد *
*وقتها *
*كان الاحساس ده غريب جدا *
*لان فكرتي عن النت وصدقاته *
*سلبيه جدا *
*يعني كانت فكرتي ان اي ولد وبنت بيكلموا بعض *
*يبقي الواد صايع والبت مش محترمه مع احترامي للجميع " دي كانت فكره سابقه "*

* اجابه سؤالك بقي *
*اللي مخليني متمسك بالمنتدي *
*الكيان نفسه بالاعضاء اللي فيه *
*اليل بجد في وقتنا الحالي بيمثلوا 10 % من اصدقائي *
*واللي عرفتهم معرفه شخصيه *
*وقربنا من بعض *

​ بس خلاص :t33:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا سلام عالكرم المفروض تسال خمس اساله اختصرتهم في سؤال واحد يا سلام عليك *
> 
> *بص يا سيدي *
> *بما انك عايز 20 صفحه تبقي عايز رد مختصر :ranting:*
> ...




بس خلاص في عينك قلبتها شبعولا هههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

يلا يا ميتو انزل بالباقي ظبطه ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا ابو عين زايغه انت
> 
> منور يا عياد يلا ورينا الاجابات النموذجيه هههههههههههه:dance::yahoo:



* طول عمري وعلي يدك 
نسيتي لما قفشوني بعاكس بنات المنتدي اللي جنبا 
وكمان قفشوني في قسم حواء ههههههههههه

ايه يا بات ابو عين زايغه دي 
شكلي انا اللي  هفجرك 


 بنورك يا خالتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> أؤيد لاقتراح كوبتك وأطالب بالجنس الناعم



* فعلا يا اخي 
مطلوب موزه لكل متحاور 
مش هتنفع القعده الناشفه دي :ranting:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طول عمري وعلي يدك
> نسيتي لما قفشوني بعاكس بنات المنتدي اللي جنبا
> وكمان قفشوني في قسم حواء ههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * فعلا يا اخي
> مطلوب موزه لكل متحاور
> مش هتنفع القعده الناشفه دي :ranting:
> *​




هههههههههههههه :smil13:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لا بقي هفجركم انتم الاتنين
> 
> الله يلا جاوبوا بلاش دلع ههههههههه:ranting::spor22:



* فجريه هو يختي انا مالي :dntknw:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

> *اليل بجد في وقتنا الحالي بيمثلوا 10 % من اصدقائي *


*
 كان قصدي اقول 100 % 
مش 10*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> كان قصدي اقول 100 %
> مش 10*​




امممممممممممم نعديها الناس لبعضيها:spor24:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * فجريه هو يختي انا مالي :dntknw:
> *​




لالالالالالالالالا بقي رجعت في كلامي خطوه للخلف:dance:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه :smil13:





> ههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:



*خد بالك يا مي تو البت دي مسجله ضحك في اكتر من منتدي* 
*
 وكانت في مصحه بتتعالج من الادمان 
كانت بتتعاطي حبوب زغزغه *​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *خد بالك يا مي تو البت دي مسجله ضحك في اكتر من منتدي*
> *
> وكانت في مصحه بتتعالج من الادمان
> كانت بتتعاطي حبوب زغزغه *​




كركركركر طب اهو بقي هههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

*دلوقتي انا اللي هسال 
ولا مي تو هيكمل باقي الخمس اسئله ؟
*​


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

آه هلّا بس لقرأت القوانين تبع الشريط 

1- بلاحظ انو انتا متمسك بطريقة مميزة بالمنتدى، شو السبب؟ الأعضاء أم المواضيع أم أنك تجد نفسك فيه؟

2- لو قرروا يسلموك حقيبة وزارية في الحكومة ، أي وزارة بتختار وليش؟

3- هل درستَ الكتاب المقدّس؟ ومن أين تستقي معلومات الروحية؟

4- لو أعطوك خيار تبني عمارة خمس طوابق مزدوج ، يعني عشر شقق ، مين الجيران يالي بتختارهم معك من المنتدى؟

5- أكتر إشي مجنون بنفسك تعملو ومش قادر؟

:66:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> آه هلّا بس لقرأت القوانين تبع الشريط
> 
> 1- بلاحظ انو انتا متمسك بطريقة مميزة بالمنتدى، شو السبب؟ الأعضاء أم المواضيع أم أنك تجد نفسك فيه؟
> 
> ...




ايوه ايوه ظبطه هههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

*
** 1- بلاحظ انو انتا متمسك بطريقة مميزة بالمنتدى، شو السبب؟ الأعضاء أم المواضيع أم أنك تجد نفسك فيه؟

تمت الاجابه في مشاركه سابقه 

 2- لو قرروا يسلموك حقيبة وزارية في الحكومة ، أي وزارة بتختار وليش؟

مش شايف نفسي في اي وزراه 
يمكن السبب يرجع لاني 
مش عايز اتحول لحرامي 
ده بجد 
محدش بيمسك نفسه قدام كم الاغراءات 

 3- هل درستَ الكتاب المقدّس؟ ومن أين تستقي معلومات الروحية؟

في الحقيقه كانت قراءات بشكل متقطع ومش بغرض الدراسه 
لاني نشأت في بيئه بتدرس التجاره 
اكتر من دراسه الكتاب
وده اللي بحاول اغيره 
وبدائت فيه فعلا 

 4- لو أعطوك خيار تبني عمارة خمس طوابق مزدوج ، يعني عشر شقق ، مين الجيران يالي بتختارهم معك من المنتدى؟

هختار 
روزي 
احلي ديانه 
بونبونايه & بنت الملك مامتها 
كاندي شوب 
هابي انجيل
كوبتك مان  & كوبتك مرمر " شقه واحده لانهم مخطوبين وباذن ربنا اكليهم علي وشك "
دونا واسرتها 
كريتك & بوب " شقه عزاب مشتركه بلاش بعزقه "
 امي امه " اللي نفسي اتعرف ليها اكتر " 
والخيره ليا 
مش هفرق العماره وابات لكم في الشارع يعني :ranting:

 5- أكتر إشي مجنون بنفسك تعملو ومش قادر؟
الف العالم عن طريق البحر 

*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> ** 1- بلاحظ انو انتا متمسك بطريقة مميزة بالمنتدى، شو السبب؟ الأعضاء أم المواضيع أم أنك تجد نفسك فيه؟
> 
> تمت الاجابه في مشاركه سابقه
> ...




الله عليك يا عياد

تسلم يا باشا وخلي العماره في شبرا مش عايزه مكان بعيد انا هههههههههههه انت عارف من خرج من منطقته معرفش ايه بقي كمل انت ههههههههه:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

يلا يا عياد انزل با لخمس اسئلة بتوعك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

*دورك بقي يا حلو 
1- سؤال سهل ومن المنهج 
اسمك وسنك وعنوانك ودولتك المقيم فيها ومجال دراستك ومجال شغلك 
وهواياتك المفضله واصدقائك المفضلين في المنتدي 
ومين اليل نفسك يبقيوا اصدقائك بردوا من المنتدي 
وعرفت المنتدي اصلا منين 


2-لو اتعرض عليك تبقي مشرف 
تختار اي قسم ولماذا 

3- لو في يوم اتحطيت في موقف صعب 
وهو انك كنت بتحب واحده جدا والظروف بعدت ما بينكم 
وانت ارتبط بعدها وفي فتره خطوبتك بالتانيه 
ظهرت في حياتك من جديد 
ايه هيكون التصرف بتاعك 
بالرغم من ان البعد كان غصب عنها ؟

4- اختار 10 اعضاء واصفهم في كلمه واحده " مش هحدد انا حد "



5- عايز تعمل فيا ايه بعد الاسئله دي )
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> الله عليك يا عياد
> 
> تسلم يا باشا وخلي العماره في شبرا مش عايزه مكان بعيد انا هههههههههههه انت عارف من خرج من منطقته معرفش ايه بقي كمل انت ههههههههه:beee:



* بالعند فيكي بقي هختارها في السلوم *
*مش عاجبك بيعي الشقه *
*هشتريها منك بكارتونه اندومي :beee:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا عياد انزل با لخمس اسئلة بتوعك



* تم يا حجه 
كام سؤال خفاف كده لحد ما افكرله في اسئله حلوه 
*​


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

طيّب أنا قبل ما أجاوب ، لازم أودّع الأصدقاء 

روعة أجوبتك ، مع إنو بقدر أناقشك فيها ويلا ممنوع؟ بحسب قانون روزي والعشرين سؤال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> طيّب أنا قبل ما أجاوب ، لازم أودّع الأصدقاء
> 
> روعة أجوبتك ، مع إنو بقدر أناقشك فيها ويلا ممنوع؟ بحسب قانون روزي والعشرين سؤال



*لا تناقش ولا تجال يا اخ علي 
اقصد مي تو 
وبعدين مش كفايه نقاش ولا ايه 
جاوب يلا علي اسئلتي 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * بالعند فيكي بقي هختارها في السلوم *
> *مش عاجبك بيعي الشقه *
> *هشتريها منك بكارتونه اندومي :beee:*​




هيه هيه ابعت الكرتونه الاول هههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> طيّب أنا قبل ما أجاوب ، لازم أودّع الأصدقاء
> 
> روعة أجوبتك ، مع إنو بقدر أناقشك فيها ويلا ممنوع؟ بحسب قانون روزي والعشرين سؤال




ههههههههههههههه خدوا راحتكم الحوار حواركم:yaka:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هيه هيه ابعت الكرتونه الاول هههههههههههههههه:yahoo:



* العقد الاول :ranting:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * العقد الاول :ranting:
> *​



الاندومي الاول ههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

*مش لاعب 
عايزه تنصب عليه 
دا احنا ناصحين اوي 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه طيب نشوف الموضوع ده بعدين

يلا استمروا في الحوار الممتع اوي ده


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

*دورك بقي يا حلو 
1- سؤال سهل ومن المنهج 
اسمك وسنك وعنوانك ودولتك المقيم فيها ومجال دراستك ومجال شغلك 
وهواياتك المفضله واصدقائك المفضلين في المنتدي 
ومين اليل نفسك يبقيوا اصدقائك بردوا من المنتدي 
وعرفت المنتدي اصلا منين 

اسمي حنفي هع هع ... ‏

هواياتي ، التصوير ... الرسم الكاريكاتوري ... التخطيط .... 

أصدقائي المفضلين  ... روزيتا وكيرلس عشان الجينات , بس بجد فيه كتير بحبهم وبحب أقرأ لهم وأتحاور معهم ، فش داعي لذكرهم لأنو ‏أكيد راح أنسى حدى هون وهون ...‏

اتعرفت على المنتدى ، عن طريق انو كنت دايماً لمّا أعمل بحث عن فكرة معينة ، يطلع المنتدى على رأس ‏الخيارات ، ومرة قرأت موضوع استفزني شوي ، قمت سجّلت لأرد ‏




2-لو اتعرض عليك تبقي مشرف 
تختار اي قسم ولماذا 

لا أعتقد أنني أطمح في أن أكون مشرف في منتديات ، لأن الإشراف يعني خسارة متعة القراءة والإستفادة ‏ ‏


3- لو في يوم اتحطيت في موقف صعب >>> وهو انك كنت بتحب واحده جدا والظروف بعدت ما بينكم .... وانت ارتبط بعدها وفي فتره خطوبتك بالتانيه .... ظهرت في حياتك من جديد 
ايه هيكون التصرف بتاعك .... بالرغم من ان البعد كان غصب عنها ؟

أنا مش بالسهولة بنسى ، يعني لو حبيت وما زبطت الأمور بضل عايش على الحِلِم يمكن سنتين كمان ، أو لأتأكّد ‏إنو خلص انفقد الأمل ، وهي تكللت رسمي ... لذلك يمكن صعب أنحط بهيك موقف ‏


4- اختار 10 اعضاء واصفهم في كلمه واحده " مش هحدد انا حد "

روزيتا ... بنت بلادي ، أصلي ... ومش تقليد  رائعة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ، تحمل تناقضات قد لا ‏تجدها في أي إنسان مثل: برد وحر ... ضعف وقوة ، وهذا الأمر يجعل الآخر يسعى للغوص للأعماق أكثر ‏

نانسي ... أثق في رأيها الروحي ، والشخصي ، تعلّمتُ منها ، وأقرأ لكل أفكارها بشغف ، أعتبرها الأكثر معرفة ‏ونُضجاً روحياً ممن التقيتُ بهم ، أرتاح لرأيها ولحكمتها جداً

انجيلا .... أقول لك ، ما فيه اشي مستاهل ، والحوار لا يجب أن يفسد للود قضية ، قوية وستصل لهدفها الذي ‏تضعه نصب عينيها ‏

روزي ... هادئة ، طيبة ، رائعة ، وجودها كالهواء لا غنى عنه ، مهما ظننا أنها قد تعوّض ، ولكن لا يُعوّض عن ‏مكانها أحد

مينا البطل ... شرقي وثائر ... قد تكون قمة التناقض أن تكون شرقي وثائر ، لأن الشرقي لا يثور ، وما يجعله ‏شرقي هو أنه لا يحمل في قلبه شوق التغيير لأنه لكي تكون ثائر عليك أولاً أن تُغيّر الأفكار ، لأن الثورة إن لم ‏تُغيّر الأفكار ستكون مجرد تغيير وجوه يحملون ذات الأفكار ‏

كيرلس ... أنتَ رائع ، وهدوؤك ومحبتك هي الذي يجعل منك الملح الذي لا يفسد ‏

كريتيك ... بحبك يا زلمة ، بالرغم من كل خلافاتنا ، إلّا أنني ما زلتُ أعتبرك مرجعية لي على الأقل فيما يتعلّق ‏بالأمور الكتابية .... إلّا في ذلك الموضوع ‏

جيلان ... هدوئك وطيبتك يجعلان منك شخصية مميزة ، اسكندرانية أصلي  ولكن غيابك طال ، ولا أدري ‏لماذا؟

جوزبل أوف تروث ... ثائرة حقيقية ، ولكن لا أدري لماذا لا تُكملين حواراتك ؟

كوبتك ليون ... محبتك للمنتدى عظيمة ، لو حمل كل عضو ذات غيرتك ومحبتك وعطائك للمنتدى ، سيكون هذا ‏المكان خلية نحل تشع نور حقيقي بين الناس ...‏

وأخيراً .. مع انو انتا حكيت 10 ، بس أشعر أنه يجب أن أقول لكل من الست أمة أنني بجد اشتقتُ لك ، ولبسم ‏الصليب أن سورية ستنتصر ... أو هكذا أنا أصلّي كل ليلة ...‏


5- عايز تعمل فيا ايه بعد الاسئله دي )

انتا عدّلت بالأسئلة بقى  ومش هعمل حاجة دلوقتي 

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *
> كوبتك ليون ... محبتك للمنتدى عظيمة ، لو حمل كل عضو ذات غيرتك ومحبتك وعطائك للمنتدى ، سيكون هذا ‏المكان خلية نحل تشع نور حقيقي بين الناس ...‏
> 
> *


:love45::love45::love45::love45::love45:​


----------



## Rosetta (23 فبراير 2012)

> *روزيتا ... بنت بلادي ، أصلي ... ومش تقليد   رائعة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ، تحمل تناقضات قد لا ‏تجدها في أي  إنسان مثل: برد وحر ... ضعف وقوة ، وهذا الأمر يجعل الآخر يسعى للغوص  للأعماق أكثر ‏*


شكراااااااااا مي توو لكلامك الجميل والرائع بحقي  
بس دير بالك تغوص كتير في الأعماق بلاش تغرق ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

*روزي ... هادئة ، طيبة ، رائعة ، وجودها كالهواء لا غنى عنه ، مهما ظننا أنها قد تعوّض ، ولكن لا يُعوّض عن ‏مكانها أحد*

*ربنا يخليك يا ميتو علي كلامك الجميل اوي ده*

*ميرسي بجد كلامك فرحني*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

وفي انتظار ميتو عشان يكتب اخر خمس اسئلة

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*مي تو خلع يا رجاله هههههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مي تو خلع يا رجاله هههههههههه*​


 
ياولاد الحلال مي تو تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا ميتو بيجي بس غالبا بليل يعني

بلاش تظلموه ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا ميتو بيجي بس غالبا بليل يعني
> 
> بلاش تظلموه ههههههههههه


*  في انتظاره 
*​


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههه ضحكتوني نيتا وكوبتك وروزي ، بس معلش ممنوع الظن بالسوء  أنا موجود ومحمّل أسئلة كمان 

1- يا كوبتك ، إنتا من الشخصيات يالي بتقدّم للمنتدى بدون حساب ، وأنتَ بالإضافة لذلك شخص لم تشخصن ولا تُهاتر ، مواصفاتك تتناسب مع الإشراف  طيب لنفرض جدلاً أنك أصبحت مشرف ، فمن سيكون قدوتك في الإشراف ولماذا؟

2- هل أنتَ بركة في حياة الناس التانية وحلو المعشر يعني الناس بتحب قعداتك أو لا تتذكرك إلّا لمصلحة؟

3- مارسيلينو ، كوبتك مان ، جرجس منير ، تاسوني كوينا ، نيتا ، حبوا أعدائكم ، عبود ... ما هي صفة يتمتع بها كل واحد وتتمنى أن تكون عندك.

4- هل تحب القراءة؟ لو نعم ... ما هو آخر كتاب قرأته ؟

5- لو بدك تلخّص كوبتك بصفة وحدة بتحب تكون الصورة أو الانطباع يالي بتحب إنو ينترك عند الناس ، ما هي؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*ههههههههه ضحكتوني نيتا وكوبتك وروزي ، بس معلش ممنوع الظن بالسوء  أنا موجود ومحمّل أسئلة كمان 

وانا اللي كنت فاكرك خلعت :act23:

1- يا كوبتك ، إنتا من الشخصيات يالي بتقدّم للمنتدى بدون حساب ، وأنتَ  بالإضافة لذلك شخص لم تشخصن ولا تُهاتر ، مواصفاتك تتناسب مع الإشراف  طيب لنفرض جدلاً أنك أصبحت مشرف ، فمن سيكون قدوتك في الإشراف ولماذا؟

دونا نبيل 
لانها ترضي جميع الاطراف ومحبوبه 

2- هل أنتَ بركة في حياة الناس التانية وحلو المعشر يعني الناس بتحب قعداتك أو لا تتذكرك إلّا لمصلحة؟

اسال الناس محدش بيحكم علي نفسه 

3- مارسيلينو ، كوبتك مان ، جرجس منير ، تاسوني كوينا ، نيتا ، حبوا  أعدائكم ، عبود ... ما هي صفة يتمتع بها كل واحد وتتمنى أن تكون عندك.

مارسو / فنان في مهنته 
كوبتك مان  / طيب 
جرجس منير / جدع
تسوني / دمها شربات
نيتا / اجتماعيه وحبوبه
حبو / قلب ابيض 
عبود / ساخر " وفاهم "


4- هل تحب القراءة؟ لو نعم ... ما هو آخر كتاب قرأته ؟

لا 
بس ميمنعش اني بقراء في بعض الاحيان 
كان كتاب في معظم كتبات نظار قباني 
وفي الحقيقه لسه مخلصتوش

5- لو بدك تلخّص كوبتك بصفة وحدة بتحب تكون الصورة أو الانطباع يالي بتحب إنو ينترك عند الناس ، ما هي؟ 

بحب اخدم الكل 
بكل استطاعتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*وهنا ننهي لقائنا الجميل 

1- اوصفلي مي تو وسط اصحابه الشباب
ووسط اصحابه البنات 
ومع حبيبته ان وجد 

2- سؤال اتهرس مليون مره " بايت يعني "
هل تؤمن بالحب من اول نظره 
وما هو مفهوم الحب عند مي تو 

3- بما انك اختارت تكون مشرف علي الحوار الاسلامي 
ايه افكارك الجديده للقسم 
وايه القوانين اليل تحب تضيفها ليه ؟

4- احكيلي عن بلدك فيما لا يقل عن 5 سطور 

5 - ايهما افضل 
دوله متدينه فقيره ويحتلها الجهل 
ام دوله غنيه  وذكيه ولا تعرف الله 



بجد اسعدني الحوار معك 

ونشكر مضيفتنا الطويله 
اقصد الجميله نصه 
نسالكم صالح الدعاء 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *
> 
> مينا البطل ... شرقي وثائر ... قد تكون قمة التناقض أن تكون شرقي وثائر ، لأن الشرقي لا يثور ، وما يجعله ‏شرقي هو أنه لا يحمل في قلبه شوق التغيير لأنه لكي تكون ثائر عليك أولاً أن تُغيّر الأفكار ، لأن الثورة إن لم ‏تُغيّر الأفكار ستكون مجرد تغيير وجوه يحملون ذات الأفكار ‏
> 
> *


*كويس انك كتبت قد يا ميتو
الشرقيه ملهاش دعوه بالتغير ، بصراحه مش عارف ربط بينهم ازاى ؟!
اشكرك لاطرائك  *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

_ها ...مفيش خناقه هنا ولا ايه النظام:smile01
_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كويس انك كتبت قد يا ميتو
> الشرقيه ملهاش دعوه بالتغير ، بصراحه مش عارف ربط بينهم ازاى ؟!
> اشكرك لاطرائك  *


_قد دي انقذت موضوع بحالو...
بس انا لو منك مش اشوف ل قد دي  خااااالص
واثور بجددد
عايزين نتفرج بقى:smile01_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*لا هنا انتي جيتي متاخره 
فاتتك العركه 
روحي ولعيها في حته تاني ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا هنا انتي جيتي متاخره
> فاتتك العركه
> روحي ولعيها في حته تاني ههههههههههههه
> *​


ههههههههه
_طب ما تعيدو المشهد من اولو ونولعها برضو:ura1:_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> _طب ما تعيدو المشهد من اولو ونولعها برضو:ura1:_



* نعيد تاني صعب 
بس ممكن اقولك الخناقه خلصت كام كام :smile01
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههه
مش باين كان في خناقه اصلااا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> مش باين كان في خناقه اصلااا



* كنا بنتخانق باسلوب متحضر 
ولا انتي من عشاق الدم ولا ايه ؟
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * كنا بنتخانق باسلوب متحضر
> ولا انتي من عشاق الدم ولا ايه ؟
> *​


يعني ده احلى:budo:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يعني ده احلى:budo:




*ههههههههههههههههه
ملاك يا خواتي 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ملاك يا خواتي
> *​


ههههههههه
بس هتحسد كده:t23:


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كويس انك كتبت قد يا ميتو
> الشرقيه ملهاش دعوه بالتغير ، بصراحه مش عارف ربط بينهم ازاى ؟!
> اشكرك لاطرائك  *




هناك رابطة وثيقة بين الفكر الشرقي والثورة ... الموضوع لن يسمح للإستضافة ، لكن دعنا نتفق على كلمة (قد) .. لأن هذا ما أراه كشخص 

:16_14_37:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> بس هتحسد كده:t23:



* احتمال فعلا :t23:
*​


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> مش باين كان في خناقه اصلااا



عارف الفضول رح يقتلك وتعرفي شو النظام ... بس خلّيه بنفسك :t33:


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهنا ننهي لقائنا الجميل
> 
> فعلاً كان لقاء جميل ، وتحديداً الخناقة ‏
> 
> ...




*وضعها الله في ميزان حسناتها ‏

فعلاً شكراً لروزي ، نردها بالأفراح ‏
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *وضعها الله في ميزان حسناتها ‏
> 
> فعلاً شكراً لروزي ، نردها بالأفراح ‏
> *



*:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهنا ننهي لقائنا الجميل
> 
> 1- اوصفلي مي تو وسط اصحابه الشباب
> ووسط اصحابه البنات
> ...




ههههههههههههه شكرا ليك يا عياد

نورتنا يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *وضعها الله في ميزان حسناتها ‏
> 
> فعلاً شكراً لروزي ، نردها بالأفراح ‏
> *




شكرا ليك انت يا ميتو

كنت منور الحوار بجد


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

بنشكر الضيفين الجمال اللي كانوا معانا

ميتو وعياد

ونلتقي مع حوار جديد وضيفين جداد 

فانتظروناااااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

انا جيييييييييييييت

يلا يلا بقي انتبهوا وركزواااااااااا 

انهارده الحوار هيكون جميل وممتع زي كل مره

معانا اكتر شخصية محبوبه من الجميع

وهي

*Dona Nabil*


*وهينور الحوار معانا الصريح جدا والمتخفي حاليا ههههههه*

​*!! MiNa ElbataL !!*​ 


اهلا بيكم معانا في الحوار الصريح منورين

ومتابعة اكيد للنهاية

احب اقول ان الموضوع بقي عبارة عن اربع اجزاء في كل جزء خمس اسئلة بالتساوي

في انتظاركم
​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2012)

*ليدز فيرست ولا ايه ؟
ابدئى يا دون *
*ميرسى يا روزى للاستضافه الجميله*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ليدز فيرست ولا ايه ؟
> ابدئى يا دون *
> *ميرسى يا روزى للاستضافه الجميله*




ميرسي ليك انت يا مينا

وفي انتظار دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2012)

*ميرررسى يا روزايتى ع الدعوه الجميله
يلا هاتيلى المتهم هنا هههههههه
تحب تتسأل ف ايه يا مستر مووون *


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا روزايتى ع الدعوه الجميله
> يلا هاتيلى المتهم هنا هههههههه
> تحب تتسأل ف ايه يا مستر مووون *




ههههههههه العفو يا دونا

انتي منورة الحوار بتواجدك الجميل


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)

الله عليكي ياروزي
المره دي انتي جايبه لنا اتنين جامدين قووووووي
يظهر الحوار هايسخن قوي


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> الله عليكي ياروزي
> المره دي انتي جايبه لنا اتنين جامدين قووووووي
> يظهر الحوار هايسخن قوي




ههههههههههههه منورة يا نيتا

يلا تابعي بقي عشان اشوفك هنا قريب:ura1:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

الحوار ده مكرر يا بت يا نصهمش مينا ودونا اول اتني في الموضوع علي ما اتذكر


علي العموم منورين


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الحوار ده مكرر يا بت يا نصهمش مينا ودونا اول اتني في الموضوع علي ما اتذكر
> 
> 
> علي العموم منورين




عادي يا عياد انا عارفه

بس ده من سنه ههههههههه الحوار حاليا بيكون مختلف واسئله مختلفه

وعادي لو جبت العضو اكتر من مره


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

يلا يا دونا

جهزي 5 اسئلة يكونوا جامدين بقي ههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه منورة يا نيتا
> 
> يلا تابعي بقي عشان اشوفك هنا قريب:ura1:


 
متابعه 
ومتشوقه جدا اني اتابعه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الحوار ده مكرر يا بت يا نصهمش مينا ودونا اول اتني في الموضوع علي ما اتذكر
> 
> 
> علي العموم منورين



*يا باااى ع الاحقاااد وقطع الارزاااق:act31:*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا باااى ع الاحقاااد وقطع الارزاااق:act31:*




هههههههههههههههه اطخه واخلص:gun:


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا دونا
> 
> جهزي 5 اسئلة يكونوا جامدين بقي ههههههههه



*اوووووك يا رب قدررنى ع الثورجى ده :94:
نسأله غيابيااا حتى علشان ميبقاش عنده فرصه لانكار التهم الموجهه ليه :smile01 
خدلك 5 اسئله عن الثوره علشان بدرى ما اتكلمنا عنها مش منظر يعنى :ura1::-
 -
1-لو كنت قائد الثوره الاوحد ما هى اهم 5 قرارات كنت هتاخدها علشان تحمى ثورتك؟؟
2-اختار من ع الساحه السياسيه 5 شخصيات هتعينهم نواب ليك ..مع ذكر سبب اختيار كل شخص
3- لو قررت تستعين بدوله اخرى لمعاونتك ولو استشارياً هتختار انهى دوله يا عميل :smile01 ؟؟
4-اخر ما سمعته عن الثوره من الثوار كان العصيان المدنى والاضراب العام ..ف  جديد ؟؟
5- بعد10 سنين تفتكر رأيك ف الثوره هيكون عامل ازاى يا ثورجى ؟؟
يلا جاووب بقى ...  *


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

يلا يا مينااااااااااااا

اين انت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2012)

*:t17:
منورين يا ردالة كان نفسي ابقا موجودة عيييييييييييب يعني ده ابو نسمة ودونا *:bomb:
* ونجوووووووووووووووووووووووووول *
* امنورين:t16:*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

*مينا هرب يارداله​*


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه
دونا ياحبيبتي اسئلتك دي جامده قوي
اعتقد انه خاف وهرب من المنتدي كله
مش من الموضوع بس
هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:t17:
> منورين يا ردالة كان نفسي ابقا موجودة عيييييييييييب يعني ده ابو نسمة ودونا *:bomb:
> * ونجوووووووووووووووووووووووووول *
> * امنورين:t16:*​




منور بيكي يا روكا


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههه
> دونا ياحبيبتي اسئلتك دي جامده قوي
> اعتقد انه خاف وهرب من المنتدي كله
> مش من الموضوع بس
> هههههههههههههه




ههههههههههه مش عارفه هو فين

اكيد عنده ظروف

ربنا يرجعه بالسلامه لارض المعركه هههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (29 فبراير 2012)

*بعتذر يجماعه عن التأخير بس ربنا الاعلم بظروفى 
انا بقالى 3 ايام مش بنام فى اليوم ساعه ونص 
والحوار ده مش مكرر
دونا كانت مع روك فى اول الموضوع وانا كنت مع ابو كف 
*


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بعتذر يجماعه عن التأخير بس ربنا الاعلم بظروفى
> انا بقالى 3 ايام مش بنام فى اليوم ساعه ونص
> والحوار ده مش مكرر
> دونا كانت مع روك فى اول الموضوع وانا كنت مع ابو كف
> *




منور يا مينا

وبراحتك احنا في انتظارك بس نام كويس عشان تصحصح للحرب هههههههههه:spor2:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> منور بيكي يا روكا


*ميرسي روزي *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بعتذر يجماعه عن التأخير بس ربنا الاعلم بظروفى
> انا بقالى 3 ايام مش بنام فى اليوم ساعه ونص
> والحوار ده مش مكرر
> دونا كانت مع روك فى اول الموضوع وانا كنت مع ابو كف
> *


*سبحان الله الناس كلها بتقول ربنا العالم انت قولت ربنا الاعلمleasantr*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 فبراير 2012)

*


Dona Nabil قال:





اوووووك يا رب قدررنى ع الثورجى ده :94:
نسأله غيابيااا حتى علشان ميبقاش عنده فرصه لانكار التهم الموجهه ليه :smile01 
خدلك 5 اسئله عن الثوره علشان بدرى ما اتكلمنا عنها مش منظر يعنى :ura1::-
 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههه الثورجى بيموت الايام دى* *



Dona Nabil قال:





 -
1-لو كنت قائد الثوره الاوحد ما هى اهم 5 قرارات كنت هتاخدها علشان تحمى ثورتك؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


1- انشاء مجلس مُتحدث باسم الثوره* *
ويتكون المجلس من

د البرادعى ، الاديب علاء الاسوانى ، الكاتب بلال فضل ، المُقدم يسرى فوده ، النائب محمد ابو حامد ، النائب عمرو حمزاوى ، النائب زياد العليمى ( وفى ناس تانى بس بقالى 3 ايام مش بنام كويس فبجد مش مجمع أى حاجه )

 الزام المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحه بتنفيذ طالبات الثوره كامله والطلبات الثوريه التى اهمها

2محاكمه ثوريه لرموز النظام السابق
-اعادة هيكلة وزارة الداخليه ( وكونى القائد الاوحد هضيف وزارة الزراعه والتعدين والثروات المعدنيه والبترول لان فى نظرى دول الوزرات التى تشبعت فساد فى العهود السابقه وكان لها الاثر الاكبر فى ما وصلنا اليه )

3- استرداد اموالنا المسروقه والمنهوبه فى الدول الخارجيه 
4-اعادة تقييم اسعار الغاز المُصدر لجميع الدول ليتماشى مع السعر العالمى والمحاسبه بأثر رجعى ، مع المحافظه ع العلاقات مع هذه الدول

5- عزل جميع رموز النظام السابق من اماكنهم بعد التأكد من فسادهم ، وتطبيق قانون العزل السياسى لجميع المشتغلين بالسياسه الذين فسدو الحياه السياسيه فى العهد البائد

وان لم ينفذ المجلس الاعلى كل هذه البندو الخمس يطبق عليهم قانون الثوره ونتهمهم 
بخيانة الثوره ويتم محاكمة المجلس الاعلى محاكمات ثوريه



Dona Nabil قال:






 
2-اختار من ع الساحه السياسيه 5 شخصيات هتعينهم نواب ليك ..مع ذكر سبب اختيار كل شخص


أنقر للتوسيع...


البرادعى : وطنى وسياسى محنك* *
حمدين صباحى : ثائر فى عهد الفساد 
يسرى فوده : توصيل صوت الحق للناس
الاسوانى : دارس ومحنك فى الطبخه السياسيه فى العهد البائد
فاطمه ناعوت : ثائره لحقوق الاقليات 



Dona Nabil قال:






3- لو قررت تستعين بدوله اخرى لمعاونتك ولو استشارياً هتختار انهى دوله يا عميل :smile01 ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


الصين وتركيا * *يا فلول :new6:



Dona Nabil قال:





4-اخر ما سمعته عن الثوره من الثوار كان العصيان المدنى والاضراب العام ..ف  جديد ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ،،، للأسف * *



Dona Nabil قال:






5- بعد10 سنين تفتكر رأيك ف الثوره هيكون عامل ازاى يا ثورجى ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...



* *بعد 10 سنين لو اهداف الثوره لسه متحققتش 
هيكون فى ثوره تانيه وهكون موجود فى ميدان التحرير 
*


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

يلا يا مينا

اسأل دونا 5 اسئلة ​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 فبراير 2012)

*دونا 

طبعاً انا عارف انك صغيره ربنا يديكى طولة العمر 
بس عاوزك تتخيلى انك عندك أبن فى سنى او اصغر منى بسنه ولا اتنين

كنتى هتتمنى تشوفيه ازاى 
-كشخصيه وطريقة تفكير 
-ولو كان مع الثوره قلباً وقالباً كان هيبقى موقفك منه ايه ؟
-ولو عرفتى فى مره انه شرب مخدرات مثلاً هتعملى أيه ؟
-ولو فى مره عرفتى انه عمل علاقه مع بنت مسلمه ؟
-يا ترى كنتى هتخليه فتاكى المدلل زى دونا ولا كنتى تحبى تشوفيه ازاى ؟

يكفى هذا مؤقتاً ولنا عوده 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 فبراير 2012)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سبحان الله الناس كلها بتقول ربنا العالم انت قولت ربنا الاعلمleasantr*​


*لانه فعلاً ربنا الاعلم ههههههههه
منورانا يا روكاااا*


روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا مينا
> 
> اسأل دونا 5 اسئلة ​


*done....*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

*بعد 10 سنين لو اهداف الثوره لسه متحققتش 
هيكون فى ثوره تانيه وهكون موجود فى ميدان التحرير 
*[/QUOTE]
بعدددددددد 10 سنين ومش تكون الاهداف اتحققت
لا ده انتو متفائلين اوووووووووي
وبتقول ثوره تانيه ده انا هنتحر بدل الشعب المصري كلوو:a82:


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بعتذر يجماعه عن التأخير بس ربنا الاعلم بظروفى
> انا بقالى 3 ايام مش بنام فى اليوم ساعه ونص
> والحوار ده مش مكرر
> دونا كانت مع روك فى اول الموضوع وانا كنت مع ابو كف
> *



*معلشى يا موون ولا يهمك
ربنا يقويك ويوفقك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *دونا
> 
> طبعاً انا عارف انك صغيره ربنا يديكى طولة العمر
> بس عاوزك تتخيلى انك عندك أبن فى سنى او اصغر منى بسنه ولا اتنين
> ...



*-بدون مجامله يا موون اتمنى يكون زيك  ف نضوجك الفكرى دايما بقولك انك حقيقى سابق عمرك والباقى هكمله من شخص قريب منى برضه بتلفت نظرى فيه حاجات مميزه جدااا ف شخصيته القويه 
-لو موقفه زى موقفك من الثوره بالتأكيد هتبرى منه هههههه
لا طبعااا مش هحجر ع رأيه هناقشه بمحبه زى ما بناقشك كده بدون ما افرض عليه رأى أو احجم فكره أو اسخر من طريقة نظرته للامر بالعكس هنمى جواه الاستقلاليه ف كل شىء
-لو عرفت ف يوم انه شرب مخدرات هاخده من ايده واوديه يشوف حالات ادمان ع الطبيعه ويسمع كلام متخصصين عن حالات الادمان ..يعنى هعالج الامر بطريقه عمليه مش هكتفى بمجرد تعنيف أو عقاب لانه مش هيكون كفايه لمنعه من تكرار التجربه
-لو عرفت انه ع علاقه ببنت مسلمه هروح اقابلها واتكلم معاها ولو وصل الامر لتهديدها باى طريقه معنديش مشكله ف كده لان وقتها كلامى معاه لوحده مش هيكون كفايه 
-لا طبعااا تربية الولد مختلفه عن تربية الولد ولازم الولد يتربى كمشروع رجل يعنى التدليل له حدود والا هكون جنيت عليه وع زوجته ف المستقبل لكن ميمنعش انه هيكون صديقى اللى بعتمد عليه وبثق فيه وباخد رأيه بس ميمنعش انه ياخد من حنانى القدر اللى ميفسدهوش*


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

يلا يا دونا انزلي بأخر خمس اسئلة ليكي

هههههههه بس يكونوا جامدين بردو


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا دونا انزلي بأخر خمس اسئلة ليكي
> 
> هههههههه بس يكونوا جامدين بردو



*حااضر يا قمرررر
همخمخ فيهم وارجعععع*


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حااضر يا قمرررر
> همخمخ فيهم وارجعععع*




ههههههههه اوك يا دونا

في انتظارك:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

يلا يا دونا نستينا والا ايه


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا يا دونا نستينا والا ايه



*:fun_oops: لالالا مش نسيت ولا حاجه 
بس عندى معسكر ف البيت  ضيوف وهيصه والحياه فله 
بعتذرلك وبعتذر لموون عن التأخير :flowers:
ونحط الاسئله :-
1-موووون اللى احنا منعرفهوش تتكلم عنه ف غيابه وتقول عنه ايه ومتخافش مش هنفتن عليك :new6:؟؟
2-لو بكره بعد الضهر هبطت عليك ثروه دولاريه مهوله تكفى احفادك واحفاد احفادك هتتفرغ للعيش برفاهيه ولا هتستثمر فلوسك ولو هتستثمرها هتختار اى المجالات ؟؟
3-لو ارتبطت عاطفيااا ببنوته مستواها المادى مرتفع عنك تفتكر ده هيكون سبب مشكله من اى نوع بينكوا ولا انت من الاساس رافض ده ؟؟
4- ف اى علاقه عاطفيه لازم يتوفر حب تفاهم ثقه احترام ...رتبهم بحسب الاهميه من وجهة نظرك 
5- سألت واتسألت كتير ف مواضيع كتير ايه السؤال اللى محدش سألهولك خالص ,,,يلا اسأله لنفسك وجاوبه بكل صراحه ووضوح *


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2012)

*


Dona Nabil قال:





:fun_oops: لالالا مش نسيت ولا حاجه 
بس عندى معسكر ف البيت  ضيوف وهيصه والحياه فله 
بعتذرلك وبعتذر لموون عن التأخير :flowers:


أنقر للتوسيع...

ولا يهمك يا دونا عادى * *:16_4_10:


Dona Nabil قال:






1-موووون اللى احنا منعرفهوش تتكلم عنه ف غيابه وتقول عنه ايه ومتخافش مش هنفتن عليك :new6:؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههه* *
مون اللى محدش يعرفه انا نفسى اوقات مبعرفوش
اكتر حاجه محدش يعرفها عنى انى حساس جداً لدرجه غبيه 
وحاجه تانيه محدش يعرفها عنى انى ممكن اسامح مره واتنين وتلاته بس لو أخدت قرار انى أبعد عن شخص معين
مستحيل أرجع للشخص ده تانى زى الاؤل ، حتى لو اعتذرلى قدام الكل ، انا ممكن اسامحه لو اعتذر انما اكون معاه زى الاؤل مستحيل
واحيانا الناس مش بتصدق انى سامحت بسبب انى معنديش الاستعداد انى ارجع العلاقه زى الاؤل ، اى علاقه بقى 
حب ، صداقه ، زماله ، مجرد معرفه


Dona Nabil قال:





2-لو بكره بعد الضهر هبطت عليك ثروه دولاريه مهوله تكفى احفادك واحفاد  احفادك هتتفرغ للعيش برفاهيه ولا هتستثمر فلوسك ولو هتستثمرها هتختار اى  المجالات ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


أشمعنى بعد الضهر يعنى ؟ مينفعش بعد الفجر هههههههههه* *
لو ثروه دولاريه يبقى هعمل الاتنين
لانى مبعرفش أقعد فى البيت ومشتغلش
هعيش برفاهيه وهعمل شركة تصنيع موبيلات فى مصر
ساعتها هيبقى فى شعار للشركه وشعار هحطه ع المكتب بتاعى
شعار الشركه " حققنا الحلم "
وشعار المكتب بتاعى " كن كما تريد لا كما تريدك الناس "



Dona Nabil قال:





3-لو ارتبطت عاطفيااا ببنوته مستواها المادى مرتفع عنك تفتكر ده هيكون سبب مشكله من اى نوع بينكوا ولا انت من الاساس رافض ده ؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


المبدء مرفوض * *



Dona Nabil قال:






4- ف اى علاقه عاطفيه لازم يتوفر حب تفاهم ثقه احترام ...رتبهم بحسب الاهميه من وجهة نظرك 


أنقر للتوسيع...


حب ، احترام ، ثقه ، تفاهم 



Dona Nabil قال:





5- سألت واتسألت كتير ف مواضيع كتير ايه السؤال اللى محدش سألهولك خالص ,,,يلا اسأله لنفسك وجاوبه بكل صراحه ووضوح 

أنقر للتوسيع...


فى سوال اتسالته مره واحده فى حياتى من حوالى 6 سنين فى مشهد أكنه فى فيلم سينما * *
السوال كان ، أنت مين ؟
والاجابه كانت 
انا مجرد شاب ، وانا صغير كان فى ، فى الصاله عندنا بوستر
لطفل حزين ومكتوب ع البوستر
to be or not to be
وساعتها انا كنت لا افقه شىء فى الانجليزى 
سالت خالى فى مره كان عندنا وقالى
to be
معناها " أكون  "
و or
معناها " او "
no to be
معناها " لا أكون "

يعنى الجمله كلها معناها " أ**كون او لا أكون "
ومن ساعتها وانا كل شويه بقراها وقررت أنى " أكون "


*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لانه فعلاً ربنا الاعلم ههههههههه
> منورانا يا روكاااا*


*اكيييييييد ربنا عالم بالامور الظاهرة والامور الخفية .. وما خفي عند مون كان اعظم:smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *:fun_oops: لالالا مش نسيت ولا حاجه
> بس عندى معسكر ف البيت  ضيوف وهيصه والحياه فله
> بعتذرلك وبعتذر لموون عن التأخير :flowers:
> ونحط الاسئله :-
> ...




هههههههههه ربنا يقويكي يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

يلا يا مينا انزل بأخر خمس اسئلة ليك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مارس 2012)

فكرة جميلة بس عايزه ناس  عايزه تتسلى


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

منور يا استاذي

واحلي حاجة اننا نتسلي مننا فينا كده هههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2012)

*دونا لو تم تعينك رئيسة للنادى الاهلى ولمصر  
1- ما اهم 5 قرارات سوف تتخذيها لتجعلى النادى الاهلى أفضل مما هو عليه الان  وايضا ماذا ستفعلى لمصر لتجعليها من الدول الرائده فى المنطقه العربيه والعالميه

3 لو خيروكى كمواطنه مسيحيه مصريه 
بين الاعتراف بشهود يهوه كمسيحين وفى المقابل ان تحصلى ع كامل حقوقككمواطنه مصريه اولاً قبل ان تكونى مسيحيه
وبين ان لا تعترفى بهم كطائفه مسيحيه وان نظل كمسيحين كما نحن الان
فايهما ستختارى ؟
4- لو روك اوكل لكِ مهمة تحديد أسم من بين المشرفين ليصبح نائب ويساعدك فى اعمالك الاشرافيه الخاصه بالمنتدى ككل
من سترشحى له ( يمكنك الاعتذار عن ذكر أسم محدد ) وفى رأيك ما هى 
المواصفات التى يجب ان لا تخلو من نائب المدير ؟ ( لا يمكن الاعتذار عنه اجابه اجباريه  )

5-  ما هى تمنياتك لى ( انا يعنى  ) ولمنتدى الكنيسه بعد 5 اعوام ؟

وفى نهاية هذا اللقاء الممتع اشكرر روزى صاحبة الموضوع الجميل
واشكر المتابعين واشكر اختى الغاليه دونا نبيل 
*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *دونا لو تم تعينك رئيسة للنادى الاهلى ولمصر
> 1- ما اهم 5 قرارات سوف تتخذيها لتجعلى النادى الاهلى أفضل مما هو عليه الان  وايضا ماذا ستفعلى لمصر لتجعليها من الدول الرائده فى المنطقه العربيه والعالميه
> 
> 3 لو خيروكى كمواطنه مسيحيه مصريه
> ...




شكرا ليك يا مينا علي حضورك المميز

نورتنا 

وفي انتظار رد دوناااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> فكرة جميلة بس عايزه ناس  عايزه تتسلى



*متشكرين اوووى لذوقك ومحبتك الغاليه !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *دونا لو تم تعينك رئيسة للنادى الاهلى ولمصر
> 1- ما اهم 5 قرارات سوف تتخذيها لتجعلى النادى الاهلى أفضل مما هو عليه الان
> الاهلى الغالى يا سلام ده يوم المنى واحمد كمان هههههههه
> 1-اول قرار انى هأسس مدرسة اشبال ع أعلى مستوى هتكون عباره عن رعايه متكامله للطفل صاحب الموهبه تعليمياً ورياضياً وتربوياً  هيتصرف عليها كويس جدااااا وهتغطى مصر كلها بالبحث عن المواهب الحقيقيه دون النظر لمستوى أو واسطه
> ...



*ف النهايه بعتذرلك وبعتذر لروزايتى عن التأخير وحقيقى استمتعت جدااااا بالحوار
ربنا يخليكوااا ليااا *


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ف النهايه بعتذرلك وبعتذر لروزايتى عن التأخير وحقيقى استمتعت جدااااا بالحوار
> ربنا يخليكوااا ليااا *




نورتي يا دونا ولا يهمك علي التأخير المهم انك نورتينا بحضورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2012)

وفي نهاية الحوار بشكر

دوناااااا 

و

مينا البطل

واشوفكم علي خير في حوار جديد وضيفين مختلفين

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

اهلا بيكم في حوار جديد وممتع مع اجمل الاعضاااااااااء

اخترت ليكم انهاردة عضوين جمال جدا ومنورين المنتدي بتواجدهم الجميل

معانا العضوه الجميلة

*mirna*

والعضو النشيط جدا

*mikel coco*

منورين الحوار الصريح

ويلا بقي وروني اجمد اسئلة 

متابعة معاكم


​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا بيكم في حوار جديد وممتع مع اجمل الاعضاااااااااء
> 
> اخترت ليكم انهاردة عضوين جمال جدا ومنورين المنتدي بتواجدهم الجميل
> 
> ...






طب انا مش بعرف اسأل 
اعمل ايه انا دلوقتى
حد يغششنى بقى


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> طب انا مش بعرف اسأل
> اعمل ايه انا دلوقتى
> حد يغششنى بقى




هههههههههههه طيب خلاص خلي ميكي يسألك الاول علي بال ما تغشي اي اسئلة هههههههههه:59:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه طيب خلاص خلي ميكي يسألك الاول علي بال ما تغشي اي اسئلة هههههههههه:59:



هههههههههههههههه
ماشى :giveup:
وميرسى خااااالص ياحبى :t4:


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ماشى :giveup:
> وميرسى خااااالص ياحبى :t4:




العفو يا حبيبتي:t4:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> والعضو النشيط جدا
> *mikel coco*
> ​



*نشيط ع الاخر
من اولها هنكدب ​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *نشيط ع الاخر
> من اولها هنكدب ​*




يا واد مش كدب ايوه نشيط بقي:thnk0001::59: ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

منورييين

ميرنا ومايكل

هيبقى حوار جمييييل

متابعة .........


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورييين
> 
> ميرنا ومايكل
> 
> ...




انتي كمان منورة يا قمر:t4:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> منورييين
> 
> ميرنا ومايكل
> 
> ...



بنورك يا حبى :new8:


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

يللا بقى ابدأو المعركة

والجدع هو اللى يخلص على التانى ههههههههههه

عايزين دم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

*ع بركه الله ...........

1 - ميرنا فكرتي عنها انها هاديه وخجوله ومش اجتماعيه 
بتحب الهدوء وتكون لوحدها اغلب الوقت 
فكرتي صح ولا وعرفينا اكتر عن ميرنا .

2 - عرفت من مصادري الخاصه انك جبتي مجموع كبير في 2 ثانوي
انتي طموحك لحد فين وعايزه تبقي ايه في المستقبل واكتر المجالات اللي بتحبيها ايه .

3 - ندخل في السياسه شويه وعايز اعرف رايك عن مصر قبل الثوره وبعد الثوره
والثوره حققت كام هدف من اهدافها وشايفه مصر رايحه ع فين .

4 - بالنسبه لانتخابات الرئاسه رايك ايه في كميه المرشحين اللي سحبوا اوراق الترشيح
وانتي شايفه مين الاصلح لرئاسه مصر وع اي اساس اخترتيه .

5 - ندخل ع الرياضه انتي اهلويه ولا زملكويه ورايك ايه في مذبحه بورسعيد
مين الجاني الحقيقي الأمن ولا جمهور المصري ولا شعب بورسعيد .


ردي ع دول ومستني اسئلتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يللا بقى ابدأو المعركة
> 
> والجدع هو اللى يخلص على التانى ههههههههههه
> 
> عايزين دم




*اتهدي يا بوتجاز*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *ع بركه الله ...........
> 
> 1 - ميرنا فكرتي عنها انها هاديه وخجوله ومش اجتماعيه
> بتحب الهدوء وتكون لوحدها اغلب الوقت
> ...




هههههههههههههه اسئلة جامده بس براحة عليها يا ميكي دي حبيبتي:act23:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

على طول كده


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه اسئلة جامده بس براحة عليها يا ميكي دي حبيبتي:act23:


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

> *اتهدي يا بوتجاز*



لا لازم اولعها عشان الحلقة تبقى حلوة


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


>




هههههههههههه يلا يا قمر جاوبي وبعدها اكتبي خمس اسئلة لميكي خدي بتارك ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه اسئلة جامده بس براحة عليها يا ميكي دي حبيبتي:act23:



*ولا اعرفكوا​*


^_^mirna قال:


> على طول كده



*خير البر عاجله ​*


tasoni queena قال:


> لا لازم اولعها عشان الحلقة تبقى حلوة



*متبقيش كووينا لو مش ولعتيها​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *ولا اعرفكوا​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ولا اعرفكوا كمان امممممممممم

لالالالالالالالا كده بقي نعلن الحرب ههههههههه:boxing:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *ع بركه الله ...........
> 
> :smil13:
> 
> ...


حد يغششنى اسئله وهديله نص جنيه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

فين الاجابات يا ميرنا

ويللا عايزين اسئة جامدة لمايكل


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> حد يغششنى اسئله وهديله نص جنيه




ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا غشي انتي في الخباسه عشان محدش يلاحظ:act23:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ولا اعرفكوا كمان امممممممممم
> 
> لالالالالالالالا كده بقي نعلن الحرب ههههههههه:boxing:




ولا يهمني​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالا غشي انتي في الخباسه عشان محدش يلاحظ:act23:



ههههههههههههههههه
ازاى ها :bud:


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> ولا يهمني​




:59::act19:


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ازاى ها :bud:



ههههههههههههه يابت اتصرفي 

بصي شوفي حتي من اسئلة كرسي الاعتراف او الاذاعه اي اسئلة :act19:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يابت اتصرفي
> 
> بصي شوفي حتي من اسئلة كرسي الاعتراف او الاذاعه اي اسئلة :act19:



ههههههههههههههههههه
طب انا رايحه ادور
اجيلكم كمان شويه او بكره الصبح :smile01


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طب انا رايحه ادور
> اجيلكم كمان شويه او بكره الصبح :smile01



هههههههههههه لالالالالالالا تيجي بسرعه عشان دول خمس اسئلة يعني بسيطه بلاش كسل لعضك:boxing:


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالا تيجي بسرعه عشان دول خمس اسئلة يعني بسيطه بلاش كسل لعضك:boxing:



هههههههههههههههههههه
لا خلاص
انا رايحه ادور واجى بسرعه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ع بركه الله ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*كنت هرد واتناقش معاكي في نقط 
بس افتكرت الموضوع مش نقاشي
وابقي اعوضها في الاسئله الجايه
مستني اسئلتك 
ومفيش غش​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا خلاص
> انا رايحه ادور واجى بسرعه




ههههههههه ماشي في انتظارك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> طب انا رايحه ادور
> اجيلكم كمان شويه او بكره الصبح :smile01




*يدينا ويديكي طوله العمر
هما كده البنات بيموتوا في الغش
​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *يدينا ويديكي طوله العمر
> هما كده البنات بيموتوا في الغش
> ​*



هههههههههههههه
لا انا اعترض


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لا انا اعترض




*اتلككي يابت يا ميرنا
دوري يابنتي واسالي يالا
سمي كده واتكلي ع الله
محسساني انك داخله ثانويه عاميه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتلككي يابت يا ميرنا
> دوري يابنتي واسالي يالا
> سمي كده واتكلي ع الله
> محسساني انك داخله ثانويه عاميه​*



ههههههههههههههههههه
انت اللى جبته لنفسك :bud:


----------



## +febronia+ (16 مارس 2012)

منورين .. 
متاابعة اكيـــــــد اناااااا


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> منورين ..



بنورك ياحبى


----------



## +febronia+ (16 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> بنورك ياحبى



ههههههههه
يــــلا عقبال ما اشوفك مدبسة
في كل الموضيع يابت :smile01


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

بص بقى يا مايكل :act19:

1- اسمك وسنك وبتدرس ولا لا ولو بتدرس بتدرس اييييه ؟ 

2-ايه اللى انت عايز تتناقش معايا فيه ؟

انا بقى هغش التلاته التانيين منك :hlp:

3 - عايزه اعرف رايك عن مصر قبل الثوره وبعد الثوره
والثوره حققت كام هدف من اهدافها وشايف مصر رايحه على فين ؟

4 - بالنسبه لانتخابات الرئاسه رايك ايه في كميه المرشحين اللي سحبوا اوراق الترشيح
وانت شايف مين الاصلح لرئاسه مصر وعلى اي اساس اخترته ؟

5 -  انت اهلاوي ولا زملكاوي ورايك ايه في مذبحه بورسعيد
مين الجاني الحقيقي الأمن ولا جمهور المصري ولا شعب بورسعيد ؟

يلا بقى جاوب لحد ماغش اسئله تانيه :giveup:


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> يــــلا عقبال ما اشوفك مدبسة
> في كل الموضيع يابت :t30:



هههههههههههههههه
انشالله انتى ياختى :bud:


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> منورين ..
> متاابعة اكيـــــــد اناااااا




منورة يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> بص بقى يا مايكل :act19:
> 
> 1- اسمك وسنك وبتدرس ولا لا ولو بتدرس بتدرس اييييه ؟
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه يا جامد انت:gy0000:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انت اللى جبته لنفسك :bud:



كفاره يا شيخه :t26:​


+febronia+ قال:


> منورين ..
> متاابعة اكيـــــــد اناااااا



*ده نورك يا فيبرونيا
عقبال ما تتدبسي انتي كمان :gy0000:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> بص بقى يا مايكل :act19:
> 
> بصيت
> 
> ...



*دورك انتي بقي 
اسئلي انتي الاول 
وبلاش غش :nunu0000:​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا جامد انت:gy0000:



هههههههههههههههه :spor24:


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

انا هروح اغش اسئله وراجعه :yaka:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا هروح اغش اسئله وراجعه :yaka:




*انتي مقضيها غش ع طول يابنتي :act31:​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

انا قاعده من الصبح بفكر فى اسئله

1- ايه رايك فى حكاية تقسيم مصر وانت موافق على كده ولا لا ولييييه ؟

2- ايه رايك فى المجلس العسكرى ومع اسقاطه ولا لا ولييييييييه ؟

3- ايه رايك بقى فى الحمايه الدوليه لينا فى مصر وكنت موافق ولا لا وليييييه برضو ؟

كفايه كده بقى ده انا فكرت فيهم بالعافيه :heat:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا قاعده من الصبح بفكر فى اسئله
> 
> *من الصبح وفي الاخر 3 اسئله بس
> والمصحف بتتعبي يابنتي
> ...



*كتير خيرك يابنتي
مش عارفيين نشكرك ازاي
ونصيحه لوجه الله متروحيش الامتحانات :t26:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

*هسأل اسئلتي الباقيه عشان اكون خلصت
وابقي ردي برحتك لاني ممكن مدخلش الفتره دي

1- رايك ايه في الثانويه العامه هل فعلا اهم مرحله
ولو بقت فعلا سنه واحده زي مسمعت هيكون افضل
ولا نظام الـــ 3 سنين أفضل ؟

2- رأيك ايه في الحب من أول نظره زي مبيقولوا
ورأيك ايه في الحب عن طريق النت ؟

3- هل تفضلي ترتبطي بانسان حبتيه ولا ارتباط تقليدي
ورايك ايه في جواز الصالونات ؟

4- النت بالنسبالك عالم حقيقي ولا افتراضي ؟

5- مصر رايحه ع فييييييييين ؟


اسئله خفيفه وبسيطه
ابقي ردي برحتك
وميرسي ليكي يا ميرنا ع اللقاء الجميل
​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *كتير خيرك يابنتي
> مش عارفيين نشكرك ازاي
> ونصيحه لوجه الله متروحيش الامتحانات :t26:​*



هههههههههههههههههه
مانا بفكر اعمل كده :smile02


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *هسأل اسئلتي الباقيه عشان اكون خلصت
> وابقي ردي برحتك لاني ممكن مدخلش الفتره دي
> 
> اوكى ربنا معااااك
> ...



ميرسى ليك يا مايكل
وكان لقاء طووووووويل اوى :a63:
كفايه كده  انا تعبت :heat:


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

ميرسي ليكم علي الحوار الجميل

ميرسي مايكل وميرنا

تابعوني في حوار جديد وضيوف جديدة ايضا

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

عدنااااااااا في حوار جديد ومختلف واعضاء جمال ودمهم خفيف جدا

يلا نرحب معانا

بالعضوه العسوله خالص

نيموووووووووو

والعضو ابن البلد الجدع جدا

ميدوووووووو

بتمني يكون الحوار ممتع وجميل

ربنا معاكم هههههههههه
​


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه تدبيسة صح فكرتك عايزة خدمة بجد هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه تدبيسة صح فكرتك عايزة خدمة بجد هههههههههههه




ههههههههههههه اي خدمة يا حبي انا دايما بحب اخدم هههههههههه:t30:


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه اي خدمة يا حبي انا دايما بحب اخدم هههههههههه:t30:



انتى قولتى قولون بس ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مارس 2012)

منوووووووووورررررررررررريييييييييييين
انا متااااااابعه


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> انتى قولتى قولون بس ههههههههههههههه




هههههههههه امممممممم لالالالالالالالالا مش تدعولي اكتر من كده بقي

اكسف ههههههههههه:closedeye:t30:


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

ميرسى يا مرنونة 
منورة يا حبى


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> منوووووووووورررررررررررريييييييييييين
> انا متااااااابعه




تنوري يا حبي

هنتفرج علي التقطيع بقي هههههههههههههه30::heat:


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> تنوري يا حبي
> 
> هنتفرج علي التقطيع بقي هههههههههههههه30::heat:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
30: 30: 30:


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

اين انت يا ميدووو يلا بقي عايزين نشمت فيك ههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> تنوري يا حبي
> 
> هنتفرج علي التقطيع بقي هههههههههههههه30::heat:



اللهم لا شماته ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> اللهم لا شماته ههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههه لا بقي في شماته بس ها:t30::t30:


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

طيب هخلى ميدو يجى  يقطعك


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> طيب هخلى ميدو يجى  يقطعك




ههههههههههه هع هع هع انا خلاص بقيت خارج المعركه 

يلا انتوا بقي مع نفسكم 

انا هجري بقي ههههههههههه:warning:


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه هع هع هع انا خلاص بقيت خارج المعركه
> 
> يلا انتوا بقي مع نفسكم
> 
> انا هجري بقي ههههههههههه:warning:



الندالة اصلها ليها ناسها ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2012)

Nemo قال:


> الندالة اصلها ليها ناسها ههههههههه




ههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## Nemo (17 مارس 2012)

مبدئيا كفاية حقد بأة ونشتغل بالمهم ههههههههههه
احب اتعرف ع صديقى اللدود وابن البلد زى ما بيقولوا 
قولى بأة يا ميدو

1- اسمك الحقيقى ميدو ولا ماجد ولا ايه
2- سنك
3- دراستك أو بتشتغل
4-لو بتشتغل ايه رأيك باحوال الشغل بالبلد بعد الثورة؟؟؟
5- توقعاتك لمصر قدام .... يعنى رأيك مصر رايحة على فين
6- رأيك بالرئيس القادم هل هو حل لكل المشاكل الحالية ولا لأ وليه؟؟؟؟
7- مرشحك من قايمة ال600 وشوية المرشحين لحد دلوقتى هههههههههه
وكفاية يا ميدو لحد كده نبقى نكمل


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2012)

نيمو انا اسفه يا قمر بس هأجل الحوار ده لحد ما ماجد يكون موجود

ميرسي ليكي لي قبول المشاركة ولكن هي في وضع الانتظار يعني هدبسك في اي لحظة خليكي مستعدة هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2012)

انتظروني مع ضيفين مختلفين في حوار جديد ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2012)

عدنااااااا مع حوار جديد وضيف جدد ايضا

نرحب بالمشرفه الجميلة

بنت العدرا

والعضو النشيط جدا

بداية العمر

اهلا وسهلا بيكم وبتمنالكم حوار ممتع وجميل 


​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> عدنااااااا مع حوار جديد وضيف جدد ايضا
> 
> نرحب بالمشرفه الجميلة
> 
> ...


*اهلا بيكي يا روزاية للمرة التانية 
وميرسي انك اختارتينى مع انى جيت رخمت عليكوا مرة قبل كده 
و جيبالى شخصية محترمة بجد تشاركنى الحوار 
منور اخويا بداية العمر وفى انتظارك 
*​


----------



## magedrn (22 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> نيمو انا اسفه يا قمر بس هأجل الحوار ده لحد ما ماجد يكون موجود
> 
> ميرسي ليكي لي قبول المشاركة ولكن هي في وضع الانتظار يعني هدبسك في اي لحظة خليكي مستعدة هههههههههه


اسف جدا روزى على غيابى واعتبرنى معاكى فى الموضوع 
بعد ما يخلص حوار بنت العدراء وبداية العمر 
واسف جدا جدا جدا لنيمو لتطفيش من الحوار او الموضوع 
بسبب غيابى وانا شرحت سبب غيابى لروزى وليكى فى البروفايلات 
واتمنى تسمحونى وانا معاكم باذن يسوع بعد حوار اخواتى 
ومتابع معاكم كمان علشان اعرف الحوار بيدور ازى وافهم التوبيك كويس
اما لنصة يوووووووووووه اقصد روزى هههههههههه انا متشكر قووووووى ليها على 
التقديمة الجامدة قووووووى دى انا مش بستحق كل دا 
ونيمو اسئلتك فى الذاكرة اول ما يبدء حوارنا هاجاوب عليها ويسعدنى
انى اتعرف بشخصية واخت جديدة ليا اول مرة اعرفها فى المنتدى وتنضاف 
ليا فى قايمة الاخوات هنا 
واسف تانى على غيابى وتطفيش الموضوع منكم انتوا الاتنين 
وانتظروا مزيد من الرخامة بقى يا روزى ههههه انتى ونيمو هههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لكم أخوتي جميعا
:::::::::
أنا هنا وبأنتظار الضيف الغير متوقع
سأسير علي نهج مقوله اوروبيه تقول
Ladies First
السيدات اولا
وسأنتظر الأسئله
لكن أتمني أن لا تكون أسئله بدورة الفوتوشوب
فضيفتي ملتحقه بها
I am waiting for questions
:::::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكم​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 مارس 2012)

يمكننا الأنتظارحتي يكتمل الحوار المؤجل
فهو أولي بالأسبقيه
​


----------



## magedrn (22 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> يمكننا الأنتظارحتي يكتمل الحوار المؤجل
> فهو أولي بالأسبقيه
> ​


اسف بعد اذن نيمو وبعد اذن روزى وباستاذن كل الناس 
اخويا لازم تكملوا موضوعكم وحواركم وتسمتعوا بيه 
وبعدكم نبقى نكمل الموضوع مش مشكلة بس 
غيابى انا اللى حصل وعمل مشكلة وانا اعتذارت 
للناس ومستمتع ومتابع ردك واسئلتك انت وبنت العدرا
وكمان اتعرف اكتر عليكم من خلال الموضوع لانى بصراحة 
نفسى اتعرف على اخويا اكتر واكتر وعلى بنت العدرا لان 
تعاملى معها طفيف جدا واشوف اخواتى واضافهم الى 
قايمة اخواتى من خلال المعرفة بيكم من الحوار هنا
منتظر حواركم الممتع والمشوق


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اهلا بيكي يا روزاية للمرة التانية
> وميرسي انك اختارتينى مع انى جيت رخمت عليكوا مرة قبل كده
> و جيبالى شخصية محترمة بجد تشاركنى الحوار
> منور اخويا بداية العمر وفى انتظارك
> *​



ههههههههه لا يا حبيبتي انتي عسوله مش بترخمي خالص

منورة الحوار يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اسف جدا روزى على غيابى واعتبرنى معاكى فى الموضوع
> بعد ما يخلص حوار بنت العدراء وبداية العمر
> واسف جدا جدا جدا لنيمو لتطفيش من الحوار او الموضوع
> بسبب غيابى وانا شرحت سبب غيابى لروزى وليكى فى البروفايلات
> ...




هههههههههههههه نورت يا ميدو باشا حسابك بعدين هههههههه

اكيد في اعادة للحوار مش هسيبك يعني انت عارف ههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا ميدو علي اهتمامك في الرد ربنا يكون معاك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح لكم أخوتي جميعا
> :::::::::
> أنا هنا وبأنتظار الضيف الغير متوقع
> سأسير علي نهج مقوله اوروبيه تقول
> ...




نورت الحوار يا بداية العمر

واكيد يعني الاسئلة من خارج الدورة عشان يكون في تجديد ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

في انتظار بنوته لعرض الاسئلة​


----------



## magedrn (23 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه نورت يا ميدو باشا حسابك بعدين هههههههه
> 
> اكيد في اعادة للحوار مش هسيبك يعني انت عارف ههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي ليك يا ميدو علي اهتمامك في الرد ربنا يكون معاك دايما


ماشى يا روزى انا منتظر الحساب اهو بس بلاش ضرب ههههههههههه
اسف بس انا قولتلك السبب هناك واما للحوار انا معاكى بس يخلص بنت العدرا 
واخويا بداية العمر وبعد كدا نبقى نشوف حوارنا 
ربنا يعزى نفوسنا كلنا ويباركنا بصلوات ابونا البابا شنودة


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2012)

اميييييين يا ميدو

اتفقنا يا باشا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح لكم أخوتي جميعا
> :::::::::
> أنا هنا وبأنتظار الضيف الغير متوقع
> سأسير علي نهج مقوله اوروبيه تقول
> ...


*هههههههه لا ماتقلقش مش هسأل فوتوشوب خالص 
ممكن اوفيس ؟ هههههه
*
*ميرسي لذوقك وهحضر اسئلة واجى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مارس 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اسف بعد اذن نيمو وبعد اذن روزى وباستاذن كل الناس
> اخويا لازم تكملوا موضوعكم وحواركم وتسمتعوا بيه
> وبعدكم نبقى نكمل الموضوع مش مشكلة بس
> غيابى انا اللى حصل وعمل مشكلة وانا اعتذارت
> ...


*منورنا يا ماجد 
وبإذن ربنا كلنا نتعرف على بعض اكتر 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> في انتظار بنوته لعرض الاسئلة​


*انا جيت اهو فاضلى الاسئلة 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *انا جيت اهو فاضلى الاسئلة
> *​



ههههههههه اهلا بيكي يا قمر

هدفعك غرامة تأخير علي فكره:act19:

يلا يا هانم انزلي بأول خمس اسئلة:t39:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه اهلا بيكي يا قمر
> 
> هدفعك غرامة تأخير علي فكره:act19:
> 
> يلا يا هانم انزلي بأول خمس اسئلة:t39:


*ههههههههههه مهونش عليكي:smil15:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مارس 2012)

*بسم الصليب 
نبدأ بقى بأسئلة سهلة وعامة فى البداية 

1- الاسم ( اللى عاوز اخواتك هنا ينادوك بيه ) 
2- السن 
3- مين مثلك الاعلى فى الحياة؟
4- ايه انطباعك عن المنتدى هنا؟
5- اشمعنى منتدى الكنيسة اللى حبيت تخدم فيه ؟
6- هل بتخدم فى منتديات تانى وليه ؟
7- نحب نعرف رايك فى تلاميذ كورس الفوتوشوب هههههههه؟

كفاية دول المرة دى

*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2012)

بسم الصليب  نبدأ الأجابه 


> 1- الاسم ( اللى عاوز اخواتك هنا ينادوك بيه )


كريس
::::::::::


> 2- السن


أتممت 22 سنه فى 12-3-2012 الحالي


> 3- مين مثلك الاعلى فى الحياة؟


الكتاب المقدس


> 4- ايه انطباعك عن المنتدى هنا؟


يحتاج للتعاون والتقارب ولكنه بيت دافيء جدا لي أنا شخصيا ,, أكره اللحظه التي أسجل فيها خروج منه ,,وأن خرجت وكأنما خرجت لحرب ,, وربما لا أعود وهذا ما يشعرني بأفتقاده جدا جدا أن غبت عنه للحظات...


> - اشمعنى منتدى الكنيسة اللى حبيت تخدم فيه ؟


ربما ليست مناسبه كلمة حبيت أخدم فيه,, وهي ليست مناسبه كصياغه للسؤال ولكن لأني أنتويت التسجيل للبحث علي بعض أسئله بخاطري
وليس لقرار الأستقرار والمكوث هنا...ولكن بعد تسجيلي وبعد أن لمست هذا الأحتضان من أخوتي ..رغما عني اصبحت أتردد علي الكنيسه لوجود راحه نفسيه كبيره أشعر بها هنا ...تواصلت مع أخي الكبير molka molkan وأخبرته بأنيس أريد عمل خدمه ما عن تعليم الفوتوشوب ..وهو قام بمساعدتي علي تنظيمها وأدارتها
 فأنا لم أعرف أن ما أضعه من دروس للفوتوشوب يندرج تحت مسمي خدمه فى ديني المسيحي الا من خلال تعليقات الأعضاء لي ..ولم تكن نيتي بالتسجيل لهذا الغرض..فقطت  قررت أن أضع كل خبرتي هنا لانه بيتي .. وعن باقي أخوتي من المنتديات الأخري ..أن أرادو الأستفاده فمحركات البحث حتما ستدلهم علي هنا..


> 6- هل بتخدم فى منتديات تانى وليه ؟


منتدي الكنيسه اول منتدي أسجل به فى حياتي وأبقي فيه تلك الفتره واقرر أن أبقي فيه لنهاية العمر..فكل تسجيلاتي الأخري بغرض الأستفاده من روابط معينه تكون محجوبه عن الزائرين...وليس عندي أستطاعه او وقت لأخدم فى أي مكان أخر ..فقراري هذا ربما يعود بظلم كثيرين أن أهملت فى خدمتهم 


> 7- نحب نعرف رايك فى تلاميذ كورس الفوتوشوب هههههههه؟


فوتوشوب ..مازالت الليرات والفلاتر والفرش والأستايلات تلاحقني
هم ليسو تلاميذ بل أخوه ..وضايقني كثيرا وصف كثير منهم لي بالأستاذ ...ولكني علم أن هذا من واقع أخلاقهم الرفيعه
فهم خير الأخوه وخير من يحمل لقب الأحترام المتبادل يصنع الكثير


> كفاية دول المرة دى


أنتظري أسئلتي ومش فوتوشوب
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أنتظري أسئلتي ومش فوتوشوب
> سلام المسيح​


*فى انتظارك يا كريس 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2012)

منورين ايوه كده وروني الشغل الجامد هههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2012)

بسم الصليب نبدأ 
أسئلة الفقره الأولي 
1:أعتقد أنها أخر ما شاركتنا أياه (مبارك شعبى مصر) 14-01-2010 لما لم تشاركينا المزيد فهي رائعه جدا جدا كذا كل كتاباتك
2:بما أنك تحبي الترانيم ..ما هي أقرب ترنيمه لقلبك
3:أخبرينا عن حلم مفزع أزعجك..وكذا حلم جميل أيضا 
4:أجيبي نعم ام لا فقط للسؤال الأتي (صديقتك المقربه لكي أهانتك أهانه بشعه ..هل تبادري بالأتصال بها لمصالحتها ..رغم أنها قد تكون المخطئه ورغم أنها تتجاهل أن تصالحك هي)
5:تحدثي فى ثلاث سطور عن المعني الحقيقي للحب بداخلك
:::::::::
أنتهي مؤقتا
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> بسم الصليب نبدأ
> أسئلة الفقره الأولي
> 1:أعتقد أنها أخر ما شاركتنا أياه (مبارك شعبى مصر) 14-01-2010 لما لم تشاركينا المزيد فهي رائعه جدا جدا كذا كل كتاباتك
> هو اخر حاجة كتبتها هنا كانت لحظات الوداع
> ...


ميرسي  على الاسئلة الجميلة دى 
وانتظر اسئلتى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مارس 2012)

*1**- كريس ايه اكتر حاجة مفتقدها فى حياتك ؟
2- ايه الحلم اللى كنت بتتمناه وقدرت فعلا تحققه ؟
3- كلمنا عن نفسك فى خمس سطور او اكتر طبعا 
4- ايه اكتر اية بتحبها ؟
5- ايه رايك فى مفهوم الحب من اول نظرة ؟*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 مارس 2012)

> 1- كريس ايه اكتر حاجة مفتقدها فى حياتك ؟


حريتي


> 2- ايه الحلم اللى كنت بتتمناه وقدرت فعلا تحققه ؟


لم يتحقق أي حلم بعد


> 3- كلمنا عن نفسك فى خمس سطور او اكتر طبعا


طالما أنه أكثر من خمس سطور فأسمحي لي أن أعرف نفسي بأخر ما كتبت
:::::::::::::::::::
أنا طفل قد ولد أسير 
عيني تبصر قلبي ضرير
أنا طفل ولدت ببيت
أشعر فيه كأني عرير 
أنا طفل وغذائي جمر
طفلاُ عبدأ للشرير
أنا طفلُ ضربوني لأني 
عارضت صلاة تجعلني حقير
أنا طفل ولكونه يَحبُو 
جلدوني بسوط حتي أطير
أنا طفل وأساق لمسجد
كي أدعو دوما بالتدمير 
أنا طفل ومنهم أسمع 
أن عذابي سيمسي عسير
أنا طفل ومنهم أسمع 
ان صديقي كافر ومكير
أنا طفل وهربت لأني 
مللت العيش مع الشرير
أنا طفل قد مل الظلمه 
وهرب لعل القلب ينير
أنا طفل قد جاء منامي 
نور يبدو بعيني عثير 
أنا طفل وتبعت النور
كمن يتبع للزهر عبير
حتي وجدت الزهره بقلبي
ومن طفل عبد صرت أمير
وبنور مخلصي مات الخوف
ونحو خلاصه أمضي أسير
فضلال الماضي بنوره مات
وبأمره أمري حتما سيصير
رب المجد أخذني أبنا 
رب اغلمجد لأمري يدير
رب المجد أهداني عمرا 
أحياني بعد الموت كسير
رب المجد أهداني أخوه 
فيهم أهلي وأكثر بكثير
رب المجد انهي أسري
من سجن مظلم للشرير
رب المجد أهدنني قلبا
كان قاسي وصار وثير
رب المجد مجدك باقِ
رب المجد حررهم من ذاك الشرير
:::::::::::::::


> 4- ايه اكتر اية بتحبها ؟


لا أيه محدده فكل أيات الكتاب المقدس أجد فيها شيء أتعلمه ويجعلني أشعر كم كنت أعمي
لكن هناك من الأيات ما تجلي لى معناها فى تعاملات سابقه فى الماضي الضال
(واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. احسنوا الى مبغضيكم. وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم)
لمستها فى تعاملات اصدقائي المسيحين أثناء الدراسه فى الثانويه العامه عندما كانوا يسمعوا سب عليهم ..ولا يقولوا سوي... ربنا يسامحكم
( ومتى اخرج خرافه الخاصة يذهب أمامها والخراف تتبعه لأنها تعرف صوته. وأما الغريب فلا تتبعه بل تهرب منه لأنها لا تعرف صوت الغرباء.)
بعد أن قرأت تلك الأيه عرفت أن صوت المسيح كان يناديني دوما منذ خمس سنوات ويزيد 
حيث كنت أسمع صوته بقلبي ولكني كنت اقتل هذا الصوت بالخطايا والعيش فى العثرات 
حتي بدأ العمر بعد أن قررت أن أسمع صوته بقلبي ..وياليتني أستمعت له منذ أن ناداني
:::::::::::


> 5- ايه رايك فى مفهوم الحب من اول نظرة ؟


لا أؤمن به ..لاني لست ممن يعشقون بعينهم ثم ينتقل العشق للعقل ثم يرسل العقل العشق ضيفا جميلا علي القلب 
بعد فتره سيصبح ضيفا ثقيل يتعب القلب ويؤرقه ويجعله يسهر لأجله الليالي
ولكني أتبع عشق يسمي عشق الروح 
حيث قد يولد بالقلب عشق لروح ..عشق لا ولد دون ن تري العين دون أن تسمع الأذن دون أن يتحدث اللسان
وليس حب من نظره فأبتسامه فموعد فلقاء فوعد فقصه فأيام فأسابيع فشهور فسنين فرحيل فسؤال فجفاء فخصام فصلح فخصام فصلح فخصام فصلح فسهر فدموع فبكاء فأتصال فأنتظار فأنتظار فأنتظار فأنتظار فأنتظار فأنتظار فأنتظار فأنتظار فأنتظار فأنتظار فمكالمه فمشاجره فهدور فعتاب فعوده فسعاده ففرح فسفر 
فترقب فغياب فقلق فحيره فضيق فوحده فأكتئاب فنوم فحلم فكابوس ففزع فبسطجي فجواب فكلمات فمفاجأت فقرارت فتندمات فصرخات فتحسرات ......................................................................................................................................فحب اول نظره قد مات لأنه وجد أنها ليست جميلة الجميلات
لكن عشق الروح يبقي للروح
 وأن رحل الجسد عشق الروح يبقي ببقاء العمر 
فالروح طالما أنها جميله فجمالها لن يزول  بزوال العمر 
فالروح طلما أنها جميله لن تحتاج لمستحضرات تجميل 
فالروح طالما أنها جميله فسيبقي عاشقها يعشقها للأبد لأنها من علمته العشق
وطالما أن روحي قد عشقت روح أحداهن وروح أحداهن قد عشقت روحي فمحال أن يكون الفراق حتي بعد الموت
::::::::::::::::
أعتذر لغرابة أجابتي لكنها أجابتي
:::::::::::::::::
أنتظري أسئلتي
::::::::::::
سلام المسيح لكي أختاه 














​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 مارس 2012)

بسم الصليب نبدأ 
أسئلة الفقره الثانيه
::::::::::::::::::::::::
1:فى المرحله الثانويه

 هل تتذكري موقف أحرجك فيه المدرس أمام زملائك..

أن لم يكن هناك موقف ..

هل كنتي أِشطر زملاء التخته..

 .هل كنتي أشطر صديقاتك فى ماده معينه....

 وماهي تلك الماده......

هل ضربك المدرس يوما ما فى المرحله الثانويه أمام زملائك ....

وما موقفك حينها ....

 وما شعورك .....

هل سألك المدرس سؤال ولم تستطيعي الأجابه عليه وجاوبته صديقتك المقربه...

ما هو شعوك فى تلك اللحظه  تجاه صديقتك ...

كيف كانت طباعك داخل الفصل ...

من هو المدرس الذي تكني له الأحترام حتي الأن (واحد فقط)

هل وبخك هذا المدرس يوم ما ....

هل كنتي تحبين الوقوف فى الطابور المدرسي...

هل كنتي تشتركي فى الأذاعه المدرسيه....

وأن كنتي تشتركي ما هي الفقره المفضله لديكي...

هل كنتي تكتبي الخواطر فى المرحله الثانويه ...

وأن كنتي تكتبين هل تشاؤكي أصدقائك بها ....

وأن كنتي تشاركيهم بها ...

كيف هو شعورهم تجاه موهبتك وكلماتك....

هل أحدي صديقاتك فى المرحله الثانويه كان لديها نفس الموهبه.....

هل قيم أحد المختصين كتاباتك....

ما مدي رغبتك فى أن تطبعيهم بكتاب ....

أن طبعتهم بكتاب ماذا تسميه ....

أن كتبتي فى اول صفحه بالكتاب أهداء لمن تكتبيه...( أذكري شخص واحد فقط)

ما هي اول خاطره او شعر سيكون فى الكتاب ....

من هو الشخص الذي ستهديه اول نسخه يد بيد ( أذكري شخص وحد فقط)

هل سيكون هدفك من طباعة الكتاب مادي ....

أذا عرضت عليكي أن أدفع فيما كتبتي  

مبلغ 250 الف جنيه نقدا وتبيعي لي كل ما كتبتي ....

وأن تتوقفي عن الكتابه للأبد ...

واذا كتبتي لا تطبعي بأسمك أنا موجود لأشتريه ...

ما رأيك فى هذا العرض المغري رغم انك لا تمتلكي جنيه منهم ...

وأن وافقتي سيربطكم عقد رسمي موثق بنصوص الأتفاق أعلاه ...

::::::::::::::::::::::::

2:هل تمتلكين دميه (عروسه صغيره) أن كنتي تمتلكين واحده .. ما أسمها ...هل تتحدثي لها ..هل تنام بجوارك 

::::::::::::::::::::::::

3:هل تحبي أفلام الكارتون.....
 وأن كنت تحبينها....
 أختاري فيلم واحد فقط تفضليه علي بقية الأفلام الأتيه:-

أ:فيلم كارتون     لــ (الاميرة النائمة )

ب:فيلم كارتون   لــ (سندريلا)

ج:فيلم كارتون    لــ ( الجميلة والوحش ) 

د:فيلم كارتون    لــ (ذات الرداء الأحمر)

ه:فيلم كارتون   لــ (سندباد)

و:فيلم كارتون   لــ (اليس فى بلاد العجائب)

ن:فيلم كارتون  لــ (باربي)

:::::::::::::::::::::

4:فى أخر يوم فى أمتحانات السنه الجامعيه الأخيره لكي ولصديقتك المقربه لقلبك
 التي ترافقك منذ المرحله الأبتدائيه حتي أخر سنه فى الجامعه  حدث الموقف الأتي:-
::::::::::::
كانت امتحانات المواد السابقه سهله جدا وجاوبتي أجابه جيده فيها انتي وصديقتك
الماده الأخيره سهله جدا جدا  جدا وأنتي تضمني فيها أمتياز وصديقتك تضمن فيها أمتياز أيضا
وفى الصباح حيث أنتي ذاهبه لصديقتك منزلها لكي تذهبو الي الأمتحان سويا كعادتكم منذ المرحله الأبتدائيه
طرقتي باب الشقه وبعد حوالي عشر دقائق من الأنتظار والضغط علي جرس الشقه 
خرجت صديقتك وكانت مستيقظه للتو  نتيجه لسهرها علي مرض أخاها حتي الفجر وتحتاج علي الأقل ساعه لتجهيز حالها 
وتبقي علي الأمتحان نصف ساعه تكفيكم للوصول الي الجامعه 
السؤال ...ضعي للقصه نهايه بحسب شخصيتك الواقعيه 
مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار أن زواجك من حبيب العمر يتوقف علي أنهائك دراستك وهذا بقرار أبوي 

::::::::::::::

5:صديقتك تجلس جوارك فى مدرج الكليه 
ولا أحد سوااكما وأنتي تقرأي فى كتاب معين 
أخرجت هي ورقه واحده وظلت تكتب فيها لمدة ساعه     
وفى خلال تلك الساعه لم تتحدثوا أنتي تقرأي فى كتابك وهي تكتب في الورقه ثم بعد ذالك
 طبقت الورقه ووضعتها علي البنش  ووضعت فوقها قلم ثم أستأذنتك فى الذهاب لمكتبة الكليه وقالت أنها ستغيب ربع ساعه 
وأنتي لاحظتي أنها أخذت ساعه متواصله تكتب فى ورقه ولم تري  أنتي ماذا تكتب صديقتك

السؤال...هل سيأخذك الفضول لفتح الورقه لتعرفي ما بها .....
جواب بنعم أو لا فقط
:::::::::::::::::
أنتظري بقية الأفلام الهندي 
قصدي الأسئله الهندي 
يووووه 
أنتظري بقية الأسئله 
::::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكي


​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2012)

علي فكره الحوار جميل جدا ورغم ان الاسئلة خلصت اللي عليكم

لكن انا متابعه معاكم لحد ما تقولوا شطبنا ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> بسم الصليب نبدأ
> أسئلة الفقره الثانيه
> ::::::::::::::::::::::::
> 1:فى المرحله الثانويه
> ...


*هههههههههههههه 
هى كانت هندى فعلا بس لذيذة 
*​​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> علي فكره الحوار جميل جدا ورغم ان الاسئلة خلصت اللي عليكم
> 
> لكن انا متابعه معاكم لحد ما تقولوا شطبنا ههههههههههه​


*الله يخليكي يا روزتى 
خلاص كفاية عشان ماجد و نيمو يكملوا حوارهم 
وحسب رأى كريس برضو* ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح لكم أخوتي


> وحسب رأى كريس برضو


أوافقك الرأي تماما ..ظننت أن لكل منا عشرين سرال علي أربع مرات
أعتذر عن تجاوز الحد المسموح...
لكني تذاكيت وضعت العديد من الأسئله فى كل سؤال حيث لكل سؤال فقراته
سعيد جدا جدا بالمشاركه معك أختي الغاليه


> +Bent El3dra+


وسعيد جدا بأستضافة أختي الغاليه "روزي86" لي فى موضوعاتها الشيقه جدا
وأعتذر لأخي الحبيب "magedrn"والأخت الغاليه "nemo" عن الأطاله
وشرف لي أن أكون ضيف لموضاعتك الممتعه والمفيده مره اخري "روزي 86"
تحياتي لكم 
::::::::
سلام المسيح يرعاكم جميعا
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 مارس 2012)

> هههههههههههههه
> هى كانت هندى فعلا بس لذيذة


أشكرك جدا جدا علي ئنائك
:::::::
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 مارس 2012)

> هههههههههههههه
> هى كانت هندى فعلا بس لذيذة


أشكرك جدا جدا علي ئنائك
:::::::
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2012)

هههههههه كتير حلو خالص الموضوع وفى اجابات تحفة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 مارس 2012)

*ميرسي يا روزاية ياحبي انك استضفتينى 
وميرسي ليك يا كريس على الحوار المحترم الجميل ده 
ربنا معاك
ومستنيين ماجد و نيمو يكملوا الحوار 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 مارس 2012)

> وميرسي ليك يا كريس على الحوار المحترم الجميل ده


أشكرك جدا جدا ..هذا من رفيع زوك وجميل أخلاقك


> ربنا معاك


ربنا موجود ومعانا كلنا​


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح لكم أخوتي
> 
> أوافقك الرأي تماما ..ظننت أن لكل منا عشرين سرال علي أربع مرات
> أعتذر عن تجاوز الحد المسموح...
> ...




ميرسي لزوقك يا بداية العمر

انت نورت كل مواضيعي بتواجدك الجميل

ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههه كتير حلو خالص الموضوع وفى اجابات تحفة




نورت الموضوع بتواجدك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا روزاية ياحبي انك استضفتينى
> وميرسي ليك يا كريس على الحوار المحترم الجميل ده
> ربنا معاك
> ومستنيين ماجد و نيمو يكملوا الحوار
> *​




ميرسي ليكي انتي يا حبيبتي

كنتي منورة الموضوع بتواجدك الجميل والمميز


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2012)

وانتهي الحوار بين

بنت العدرا و  بداية العمر

اشوفكم علي خير في حوار جديد وضيوف جدد ايضا

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

عدنااااااااا مع حوار جديد وضيفين جداد ايضا

يلا بقي انهارده الحوار هيكون ممتع ومرح جدا

لان فيه اعضاء متميزين بخفة الدم

وهمااااااااااا

العضو النشيط عبووووووود

والعضوة المباركة  ‏ *+febronia+*

اهلا بيكم ومنورين الحوار وعايزه اشوف التقطيع بقي ههههههههه

ملحوظة: الاسئلة عبارة عن 20 سؤال لكل عضو منكم 10 اسئلة ممكن تقسموهم براحتكم لكن اللي يسال مش يسالهم ورا بعض ويعطي فرصة للطرف التاني للاجابة  وهكذا

بالتوفيق ههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 أبريل 2012)

احب اتعرف الاول


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

هتاااااااااااااابع 30:
منوريييييييين


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

اهلا بيكي يا قمر منورانا


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

موتااااااابع


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

تنور يا جوجووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

يلا حد يبدأ بالاسئلة


----------



## +febronia+ (18 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> بالتوفيق ههههههههه​



:w00t: يااااا كل دة وبالتوفيق عثل ياا روزي بامانة 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> احب اتعرف الاول



اوكي جبتة لنفسك ابداء بقي انت الاول :smil15:



^_^mirna قال:


> هتاااااااااااااابع 30:
> منوريييييييين



منورة ميرناااا 



oesi no قال:


> موتااااااابع



منور جوجو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

انا مش فاهم مين هيسأل مين ؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> انا مش فاهم مين هيسأل مين ؟



كله هيسأل كله :new6:


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> انا مش فاهم مين هيسأل مين ؟


لا السؤال صعب ممكن استعين بصديق :new6:


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> انا مش فاهم مين هيسأل مين ؟



بص يا استاذ عبود انا ممكن اقولك 
بس تدفع كام :t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

ما دفعشى انتوا اللى عايزينى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

من اسكندرية ان شاء الله ؟؟؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أبريل 2012)

:w00t:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :w00t:


مش عارف اقرا اسمك بصراحة ...ومين الأخ الللى فوق ده ؟؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مش عارف اقرا اسمك بصراحة ؟؟؟


اسمي فبرونيااا
وعشان نسهل الاسم شوية ممكن تقول فيبي 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ومين الأخ الللى فوق ده ؟؟؟


دة فاعل خير :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

طيب يافيبى انا كدة اتعد عليا كام سؤال ؟؟؟
واحد ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

طيب بما انى اتدبست بقى يبقى فيه خمس اسئلة :
فيبى منين من  اسكندرية  ؟
طالبة والا ع المعاش ؟
سنك يتراوح مابين كام وكام ؟
متزوجة - آنسة - عانسة ؟
طول كام سنتى ؟


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> طيب بما انى اتدبست بقى يبقى فيه خمس اسئلة :
> فيبى منين من  اسكندرية  ؟
> مينفعش استعين بصديق طيب في السؤل دة
> 
> ...



يلا استني اسالتي بقي


----------



## +febronia+ (19 أبريل 2012)

يلا دوري نبداء باول خمس اسئلة ليك .. 

1- سنك بين الكام والكام ؟
2- درستك ومهنتك اية ؟
3- انت منين؟
4-حالتك الاجتمعية اية؟
متجوز ولا ولو متجوز عندك اولاد ولا 
ولو عندك عندك كام  وسنهم قد اية ؟
5-اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي ومسجل من امتي ولية سجلت في ؟
بس كدة نكتفي بهذا الان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

*سنك بين الكام والكام ؟*
يٌقال أننى أناهز الأربعينات وحاولت ان اعرف لماذا يقولون دائماً كلمة ( يناهز ) دى ولم أفلح ..
*درستك ومهنتك اية ؟*
بكالوريوس تجارة ان شاء الله ...ودارس قانون ...ودرست الطب من منازلهم ومافلحتش فيه 
المهنة حالياً صاحب شركة أستيراد ومكتب أستشارات وخدمات قانونية 
*انت منين؟*
جذورى من أسكندرية لكن حاليا من مصر " الجتيتة " هاى شلة 
*حالتك* *الاجتمعية اية؟* *متجوز ولا ولو متجوز *
ينفع مُطلق ؟
*عندك اولاد ولا* 
ولا .......الحمد لله عندى ولد وبنت
*ولو عندك عندك كام وسنهم* *قد اية ؟*
مش أطفال يعنى ...ثانوية عامة وجامعة
*اتعرفت علي المنتدي ازاي ومسجل من امتي ولية سجلت في ؟*
كنت بابحث عن موضوع لا يتعلق بالأديان لا من قريب ولا من بعيد دخلت المنتدى وقعت جوة توبيك ليوسف الصديق فى القسم الأسلامى 
ومن يومها بادخل المنتدى كل يوم لمدة نص ساعة خطف ...لغاية ما خطفت رجلى وسجلت فيه ...
*لية بقى ؟* عجبنى الأسلوب الدائر والحرية فى التعبير 
*هى دى أسئلتك ؟؟؟*
*مش شايف أى ملمح من ملامح الأهانة يعنى ؟!!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أبريل 2012)

*متااابعه--  ما نشووووف باقى الاسئله*


----------



## +febronia+ (20 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى دى أسئلتك ؟؟؟*
> *مش شايف أى ملمح من ملامح الأهانة يعنى ؟!!*



هههههههههه
يااااااا ع بني ادم ياااااا
حاتر من عنياا المرة الجاية بقي :smil15:

يلا دورك تسالني


----------



## +febronia+ (20 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *متااابعه--  ما نشووووف باقى الاسئله*



تنوري يااااا قمرة الحبة الي فاضلين دول ولله


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههه

متابعة معاكم اخر فقرة في الاسئلة

يلا شدواااا حيلكم​


----------



## white.angel (20 أبريل 2012)

*متابعه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

*تسجيل متابعه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> يااااااا ع بني ادم ياااااا *( يا أية ؟؟؟؟*
> *حاتر* من عنياا المرة الجاية بقي :smil15:
> 
> يلا دورك تسالني


*حا (ت)ر ؟؟؟؟ بالتاء ؟؟؟*
*اية الرقة  ( تييى ):heat:*
*ده انا باكلم بسكوتاية بقى ؟؟:08:*
*لية كدة قالولك عليا أنى باضعف من (تاء) التأنيث ؟ ونون النسوة ؟؟*
*جارى وضع الأسئلة عشان النهاردة الجمعة ودماغى بتقفل يومها:99:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أبريل 2012)

*نبدأ المجموعة التانية من الأسئلة وعلى الله المستعان :*​

*(1) بتلعبى تحت 22 سنة يعنى طالبة فى الجامعة – كلية أية ؟*

*(2) بما انك آنسة ولم يسبق لك الزواج أعطنى بقى مواصفات فتى الأحلام *

*(3) كيف يمكنك تعويض فارق الطول من 150 سم الى طول فتى الأحلام ؟*

*(4) كان أخ وكام أخت عند ك ؟ وترتيبك بينهم ( حسب الطول )*

*(5) لو فيبى وصفت نفسها من حيث ( لاندرى ولا نحتسب ) ستقول على نفسها :*
*جميلة – حسناء – حلوة – عادية – *
*( غير كدة برجاء الأمتناع عن الأجابة ) *​*فالصمت أصدقُ أنباءاً من الكُتبِ*​*فلا تَصدُمينى فقد سمحت لك بالكذبِ*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش قادرا امسك نفسى-- مستانيا الاجابه


----------



## +febronia+ (20 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نبدأ المجموعة التانية من الأسئلة وعلى الله المستعان :*​
> 
> *(1) بتلعبى تحت 22 سنة يعنى طالبة فى الجامعة – كلية أية ؟*
> 
> ...



:w00t::w00t:

هي الاسئلة دي اجاوب عليهااا ولا اتفرج عليهاا بس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :w00t::w00t:
> 
> هي الاسئلة دي اجاوب عليهااا ولا اتفرج عليهاا بس


 *لأ الأسئلة دى بتتاكل ...والا انتى لسة "بتسننى" ؟؟*
*أضربهم لك فى الخلاط ؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أبريل 2012)

وانا كمان متابع
يالا يا فيبي بقي
ردي علي الاسئله وجهزلنا كام سؤال من اللي هما كدا
اكشفي بيهم المستور والمستخبي عند عبود
واعملي معاه احلي واجب



الراجل دا غالي علينا قوي
يعني اتوصي من الاخر كدا


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *متابعه *​




اهلا بيكي


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *تسجيل متابعه​*[/QUOT
> 
> تنور


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نبدأ المجموعة التانية من الأسئلة وعلى الله المستعان :*​
> 
> *(1) بتلعبى تحت 22 سنة يعنى طالبة فى الجامعة – كلية أية ؟*
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه علي اسئلتك الاخيرة دي لازم تجهزلك خمسه حلوين بردو كده هههههههههههههleasantr


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وانا كمان متابع
> يالا يا فيبي بقي
> ردي علي الاسئله وجهزلنا كام سؤال من اللي هما كدا
> اكشفي بيهم المستور والمستخبي عند عبود
> ...



نورتي يا قمر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه علي اسئلتك الاخيرة دي لازم تجهزلك خمسه حلوين بردو كده هههههههههههههleasantr


*طيب مش لما ترد هى الأول ...؟؟*
*بتدورى على خلاط يافيبى ؟؟...أبعت لك علبة "سيريلاك" تفركيها ع الأسئلة ؟؟؟*
*ده انا لسة ما دخلتش فى المفيد والجد ...*


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *(4) كان أخ *


*وبقى ايه يا عبود leasantr*
*مش عيب على مستر اللغه العربيه يغلط كدة فين حبوووا :hlp:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وبقى ايه يا عبود leasantr*
> *مش عيب على مستر اللغه العربيه يغلط كدة فين حبوووا :hlp:*​



انا هناااااااااااااااااااا حد بينادى عليا ههههههههههههه عيب طبعا يا فيبى و الف عيب.س بما انى رأيس قسم العربى...و بعد فحصى للغلطه...وجد انها غلطه  مطبعيه و الله اعلم قد تكون مطبعيه مقصوده..و الله و اعلم بردو ممكن تبقا مقصوده  طمعا فى أخذ لقب موجهت اللغه العربيه منى هههههههه و الله هو اعلم هههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2012)

اقصد يا وااايت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وبقى ايه يا عبود leasantr*
> *مش عيب على مستر اللغه العربيه يغلط كدة فين حبوووا :hlp:*​



بامانه شوفته الصبح من الموبيل 
وقولت اول ما افتح جهاز هسيحله 
واهدي المشاركه لحبو ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بامانه شوفته الصبح من الموبيل
> وقولت اول ما افتح جهاز هسيحله
> واهدي المشاركه لحبو ههههههههههههه


هههههههههههه والله و جالك يوم يا ابووووووود ههههههههه موووس انا و النحمه هما لوحدهم بدون ضغت فى الخفاء منى ههههههه شكررررااا يا جماعه ههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 أبريل 2012)

يلالالالالالا فين الاجابة


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نبدأ المجموعة التانية من الأسئلة وعلى الله المستعان :
> 
> اوكي نبداء بالاجابة وعلي اللة المستعان بقي
> *​
> ...



يلاا اديني جوبتي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2012)

*ثانوية عامة ؟؟؟؟!!!*
*مش تقولى يا بنتى ؟ هبقى انا والثانوية عليكى ؟*
*سؤال أضافى وابقى أخصميه من أسئلتى اللى جاية ...*
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
*مُدرسة الكيميا بتاعتك شكلها أية ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2012)

*أما عن العصابة اللى أستلمتنى بقى عشان خطأ مطبعى ....*
*هتترد لهم يعنى هتترد لهم ...وبلاش أنت يا عملاق اللغة العربية الله لا يسيئك لأحسن يبقى يومنا كله ( إعراب )...*
*وبعدين أنا غلطت فى حرف ( النون ) ....*
*معذور يا أخوانا ....*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أما عن العصابة اللى أستلمتنى بقى عشان خطأ مطبعى ....*
> *هتترد لهم يعنى هتترد لهم ...وبلاش أنت يا عملاق اللغة العربية الله لا يسيئك لأحسن يبقى يومنا كله ( إعراب )...*
> *وبعدين أنا غلطت فى حرف ( النون ) ....*
> *معذور يا أخوانا ....*



علشان ليها علاقه بالنسوه يعني


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *علشان ليها علاقه بالنسوه يعني*


*فيه بنات صغننين معانا هنا ما تفتحش عينهم ...*
*ياللا يافيبى بقى الله يكرمك عايز أدخل الحمام ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه بنات صغننين معانا هنا ما تفتحش عينهم ...*
> *ياللا يافيبى بقى الله يكرمك عايز أدخل الحمام ...*



اي والله صحيح


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أما عن العصابة اللى أستلمتنى بقى عشان خطأ مطبعى ....*
> *هتترد لهم يعنى هتترد لهم ...وبلاش أنت يا عملاق اللغة العربية الله لا يسيئك لأحسن يبقى يومنا كله ( إعراب )...*
> *وبعدين أنا غلطت فى حرف ( النون ) ....*
> *معذور يا أخوانا ....*


*عادى يا شيخنا دى سهوه وجل من لا يسهو*
*احنا بس بنموووووت فى الشماته :hlp:
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عادى يا شيخنا دى سهوه وجل من لا يسهو*
> *احنا بس بنموووووت فى الشماته :hlp:*
> *هههههههههههههه*​


 *تقوم تيجى منك أنتى يا وايت ؟؟*
*لأ وبتبعتى كمان رقم المشاركة بلينكها على وول عملاقة اللغة العربية وجهبذ جهابذة الأعراب ؟؟*
*وتقولى لى سهو ؟ وجل من لايسهو ؟؟*
*امال لو مش سهو كنتى عملتى فيا أية ؟*
*بلغتى مجمع اللغة العربية ؟*


----------



## +febronia+ (21 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ثانوية عامة ؟؟؟؟!!!*
> *مش تقولى يا بنتى ؟ هبقى انا والثانوية عليكى ؟*
> *سؤال أضافى وابقى أخصميه من أسئلتى اللى جاية ...*
> :
> ...



اشمعناااا يعني الكيميااا افهمهاا اناا دي :t9:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه بنات صغننين معانا هنا ما تفتحش عينهم ...*
> *ياللا يافيبى بقى الله يكرمك عايز أدخل الحمام ...*



هههههههههه
حاتر نصيااا كدة وجاي بالأسئلة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اشمعناااا يعني الكيميااا افهمهاا اناا دي :t9:


*حاضر أشرح لك ...الواد بياخد درس كيمياء عند مدرسة الكيميا بيكلفنى 450 جنيه فى الشهر ..فأنا أقترحت ( على نفسى ) أتجوز المُدرسة وأوفر ال450 جنيه ...:new6::new6:*
*بس طبعا عدلت عن الفكرة دى ...لية ؟*
*لأنى هتكلف أكتر من ناحية ...ومن ناحية تانية الواد هياخد ثانوية عامة فى سنتين وأنا أتدبس بقية سنين حياتى ..:new6:*
*هو الموضوع كله من أوله لآخره كان تهريج مع شلة الفقر اللى فوق دى كلها ...عرفتى بقى ياستى ؟*
*ياللا بقى أسئلتك ....*


----------



## white.angel (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حاضر أشرح لك ...الواد بياخد درس كيمياء عند مدرسة الكيميا بيكلفنى 450 جنيه فى الشهر ..فأنا أقترحت ( على نفسى ) أتجوز المُدرسة وأوفر ال450 جنيه ...:new6::new6:*
> *بس طبعا عدلت عن الفكرة دى ...لية ؟*
> *لأنى هتكلف أكتر من ناحية ...ومن ناحية تانية الواد هياخد ثانوية عامة فى سنتين وأنا أتدبس بقية سنين حياتى ..:new6:*
> *هو الموضوع كله من أوله لآخره كان تهريج مع شلة الفقر اللى فوق دى كلها ...عرفتى بقى ياستى ؟*
> *ياللا بقى أسئلتك ....*


*احنا غلطانين ... كنا عايزينك تترقى من مدرس لغه عربيه *
*لمدرس اول لغه عربيه ورئيس جماعه الخطااااااطبه بمنتدى الكنيسه .... انت الخسران :fun_lol:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

*رئيس جماعة الخطابة ؟*
*هو منتدى كنيسة والا جامع ؟!!*


----------



## white.angel (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *رئيس جماعة الخطابة ؟*
> *هو منتدى كنيسة والا جامع ؟!!*


*هى دى المدنيه ... والليبراليه ... مش كفر بقى *:scenic:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هى دى المدنيه ... والليبراليه ... مش كفر بقى *:scenic:


*يعنى أفهم من كدة أنك رشحتينى للخطابة وسحبتيها منى بسبب مُدرسة الكيميا ؟؟؟*
*هى مدرسة الكيميا دى عاملة لكم اية بالظبط ؟؟:new6:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تقوم تيجى منك أنتى يا وايت ؟؟*
> *لأ وبتبعتى كمان رقم المشاركة بلينكها على وول عملاقة اللغة العربية وجهبذ جهابذة الأعراب ؟؟*
> *وتقولى لى سهو ؟ وجل من لايسهو ؟؟*
> *امال لو مش سهو كنتى عملتى فيا أية ؟*
> *بلغتى مجمع اللغة العربية ؟*


انت كمان بتغش من الصفحه بتاعتى!! كل واحد وشو فى صفحتو لو سمحت.. و مش ليك دعوه بجهبوزه المنتده فى اللغه العربيه لحسن اعقدك ههههههههههه 
إحياااتك إحياااتك بحاول اخد بالى قدر الإمكان خوفا عليك من الإصابه بشلل الرعاش بسبب الغلطات هههههههههههههههه:smil15:
و غير كداهون دافعت عنك و قولت إنها غلطه مطبعيه قد تكون مقصوده هههههههههه طمعا فى اخذ اللقب منى :fun_lol:
 خليييك فى  بتاعت الكمياء ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

*ماشى يا ( حوبوا ) ماهو أنا برضه مارضتشى أعلق على اللى انتى كاتبة وآثرت الصمت بصراحة يعنى ...*
*كانت هتبقى مجزرة* ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماشى يا ( حوبوا ) ماهو أنا برضه مارضتشى أعلق على اللى انتى كاتبة وآثرت الصمت بصراحة يعنى ...*
> *كانت هتبقى مجزرة* ...


:w00t::w00t::w00t:

 و مالو إلى انا كتباه....مش عاجب ليه؟؟
 الحق عليا دافعت عنك...  "خوفا من الطوفان ههههههه"
 اصراحا يا عبود انا شوفت الغلطه المطبعيه بس قولت لو نطقت مش هيسكتلى بعد كداهون هههههههه بس لقيت ولاد الحلاااال كتيير.. هههههههههههههههههه صراحا مش خلو فى نفسى حاجه...:smil15::smil15:
 فقولت ادافع  بقلب:new6:
 ربنا مش يجيب مجازر..."ادينا بنجر ناعم اهون... انا "نون بردو براحه عليا شويه":t17: " هو ده إلى بيسموه كهن  النوناوات هههههههه"


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و غير كداهون دافعت عنك و قولت إنها غلطه مطبعيه قد تكون مقصوده هههههههههه طمعا فى اخذ اللقب منى :fun_lol:
> خليييك فى  بتاعت الكمياء ههههههههههه




هههههههههههههه
يابنتي بعيدا عن الانظار 
ومن وراء عبود 
مش تخليه يشوف الكلام
يعني ايه كداهون دي بقي :fun_lol:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يابنتي بعيدا عن الانظار
> ومن وراء عبود
> مش تخليه يشوف الكلام
> يعني ايه كداهون دي بقي :fun_lol:


 
كدا يا نيفو:beee:
حتى انت... 
نشرح ليكى و نعمل إلى علينا..
كداهون = "كدا" بس أوضيف لها "هون "
سبب الإضافه : غير معروف
سبب كتابتها بإضافه " هون": الإقتباس من ما يكتبه الناس فى منتدى الكنيسه ...:2:
هذا و الله و اعلم إن كان لكلمه "هون" معانى اخرى هكا و لا هكا هههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يعني ايه *كداهون* دي بقي :fun_lol:



*كداهون أخ شقيق لـ كداهان ...*
*الأتنين كانوا فى فيلم هندى بعنوان ( كاداه ) الجزء الأول ..*:new6:
*كان بيحكى عن أتنين توأم اتفرقوا ساعة ولادتهم واحد سرقه راجل غنى والتانى سرقه راجل فقير ...الواد ( كداهون ) حب البت ( كاداة ) ...والواد ( كداهان ) حبها برضه ..وما تفهميش أزاى هما مش ملاحظين الشبه اللى بينهم وهما توأم ...*
*وماتفهميش ازاى برضه ما فيش فى الهند كلها الا البت ( كاداه ) *
*المهم بقى البت ( كاداه ) دى رسيت على مين فى الآخر ؟*!
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
: 
:
:
:
:
:
*ده اللى هنعرفه فى ( كاداه ) الجزء التانى* :new6:
*يالا يابشرررر من هنا خلوا البنية تحط أسئلتها فى هدوء*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يالا يابشرررر من هنا خلوا البنية تحط أسئلتها فى هدوء*


 
 عاااجبك كدا يا نييفو... ادينا بنتهش ...مش فيه فايده... لاذم اخرتنا نتهش كدا
 ...
 بس الفلم مسخره يا عبود....
 ادينا سكتنا يا سيدى و مستنين  الاسئله تنزل :shutup22:


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كداهون أخ شقيق لـ كداهان ...*
> *الأتنين كانوا فى فيلم هندى بعنوان ( كاداه ) الجزء الأول ..*:new6:
> *كان بيحكى عن أتنين توأم اتفرقوا ساعة ولادتهم واحد سرقه راجل غنى والتانى سرقه راجل فقير ...الواد ( كداهون ) حب البت ( كاداة ) ...والواد ( كداهان ) حبها برضه ..وما تفهميش أزاى هما مش ملاحظين الشبه اللى بينهم وهما توأم ...*
> *وماتفهميش ازاى برضه ما فيش فى الهند كلها الا البت ( كاداه ) *
> ...




هو انا لسه هاستني الجزء التاني
لا يفتح الله بقي
انا هاعتزل اللعب ههههههه
ومش هاتهش من هنا
دونا بس اللي بتهشني  :smil15:


----------



## white.angel (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كداهون أخ شقيق لـ كداهان ...*
> *الأتنين كانوا فى فيلم هندى بعنوان ( كاداه ) الجزء الأول ..*:new6:
> *كان بيحكى عن أتنين توأم اتفرقوا ساعة ولادتهم واحد سرقه راجل غنى والتانى سرقه راجل فقير ...الواد ( كداهون ) حب البت ( كاداة ) ...والواد ( كداهان ) حبها برضه ..وما تفهميش أزاى هما مش ملاحظين الشبه اللى بينهم وهما توأم ...*
> *وماتفهميش ازاى برضه ما فيش فى الهند كلها الا البت ( كاداه ) *
> ...


*عبود خلينى ساكته متجرش شكلى فى الموضوع روزى هتقتلنا*
*ملكش دعوه بالافلام الهنننننننننننندى ... 
*:bud::gun::nunu0000:

*وعلى فكره نهاية الفيلم هتبقى حلوه *:smil15:
*لان كداهون وكداهان هيبقوا اصلا اصحاب فى الفيلم بس ابو كداهان الغنى هيحاول يقتل كداهون عشان فقير هاييجى كداهان ينقذ كداهون وتنزل صاعقه من السما تقتل ابو كداهان وكداهان وكداهون يعرفوا انهم اخوات *
*وكداه الغنيه هيبقى ليها صاحبه اسمها كدهته فقيره هتحب كداهان الغنى *
*ويتجوز كداهان من كدهته وكداهون من كداه ويعيشوا فى تبات ونبات*
*اقتباساً من فيلمين :*
*"ishq" & "karan arjon" *
*متجيبش سيرة الافلام الهندى مره تانى بقى ... :2:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

*ما أنا لاحظت أن الهندى عندك (( عالى )) قوى ....:fun_oops:*
*فينك يافيبى ؟ كل دة فى المدرسة ؟؟ الباص أتأخر كدة لية ؟؟:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2012)

بعت جبت بسبعه جنيه لب
وفشار ومتابع الفيلم


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بعت *جبت بسبعه جنيه لب*
> *وفشار ومتابع الفيلم*


 *لب ...وفشار ؟؟؟؟*
*اذا كان الفشار لوحده بيتباع فى بوفيه السينما بعشرة جنيه أقله*
*انت صرفت سبعة فشار ولب ؟؟؟؟*
*هو الباص أتأخر كدة لية ؟*


----------



## +febronia+ (22 أبريل 2012)

يلاا انااا جيتي اهو ومعياا الاسئلة ...


1- امتى اخر مره اتخانقت مع واحد و ضربته :new6:
2- أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟
3- هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
4- ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

كفاية كدهون بقي عشان اناا تعبتي :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

*



يلاا انااا جيتي اهو ومعياا الاسئلة ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**حمد لله ع السلامة ...*
*



1- امتى اخر مره اتخانقت مع واحد و ضربته 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عمرى ما أتخانقت ولا ضربت حد ولا أنضربت والحمد لله ...كبيرى شتايم بجاعورة لو حد مس أهل بيتى ...وكلام من اللى بيوجع لو حاجة تانية وبأبتسامة وهدوء قاتل مع برود مش عارف بييجى منين ساعتها *
*



2- أجمل سنوات مرت عليك؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كلها ...مافيش نقاوة ...فيه الحلو والمُر ..أتعودت آخد الحلوة وارمى المُرة وده سر نجاحى - صحيح مش أنا عارف ناجح فى أية بالظبط - لكن هو ده السر وخلاص ...*
*



3- هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعنى أية دى ؟؟؟ مش فاهم السؤال بجد ؟*
*أسألى مباشرة ما تخافيش مش بازعل أنا خااالص*
*



4- ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بعيد عنك حياة بؤس وشقاء ...فيها حاجات حلوة كتيررررر وحاجات أجارك الله ..أستفدت من اللى ( أجارك الله ) ده خبرة ..وأستمتعت بالباقى  *

*



كفاية كدهون بقي عشان اناا تعبتي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كدهون كان بيحب ( أكداه) فى الفيلم الهندى أعلاه مش بتابعى سينما ؟*
*وبعدين أية ( تعبتى ) من أية ؟*
*مش شايف أى سؤال جاى من الشفق الجوانى يعنى ؟ *
*عيدى السؤال التالت ووضحيه أكتر ...ياللا ...والا وراكى درس ( كيميا ) *
*ليكى فى الكورة شايفك معجبة بـ ( ميسى ) ؟ جاى لك أسئلة كروية عويصة فأستعدى ويمكنك الأستعانة بصديق *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لب ...وفشار ؟؟؟؟*
> *اذا كان الفشار لوحده بيتباع فى بوفيه السينما بعشرة جنيه أقله*
> *انت صرفت سبعة فشار ولب ؟؟؟؟*
> *هو الباص أتأخر كدة لية ؟*



* عشرة ايه بس 
هو انا هجيبه باللي هياكلمه
بجيبه باربعه جنيه بس
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أبريل 2012)

هاااااااا ايه الاخبار

خلصتوا علي بعض والا لسه ههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *هاااااااا ايه الاخبار*​
> 
> *خلصتوا علي بعض والا لسه ههههههههههه*​


*أنا مستنى السؤال بقى لى تلات أيام !!!!!*
*متهيألى هى وراها مذاكرة ....*


----------



## +febronia+ (24 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا مستنى السؤال بقى لى تلات أيام !!!!!*
> *متهيألى هى وراها مذاكرة ....*


احم احم ...
كنتي بتحولي تشوفي طريقة اخري لطرح السؤال بس مش لقيتي اناا  :t23:
حول تجاوب علي قد مافهمت ولو مش فهمت خلاث بقي مش لازم نعديهااااا :smile01


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههه

طيب خلاص في النهاية شرفتونا وضحكتونا بجد

ربنا يفرحكم دايما​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> 
> طيب خلاص في النهاية شرفتونا وضحكتونا بجد​
> ربنا يفرحكم دايما​


 كدة خلصنا والا لسة فيه حصة تانية ؟
أأقصد أسئلة تانية ؟


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> كدة خلصنا والا لسة فيه حصة تانية ؟
> أأقصد أسئلة تانية ؟



لا كده خلاص يا عبود ونورت الحوار كله

واشوفك علي خير بقي في تدبيسه اخري:smil15:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا ...تشرفنا بالأستضافة ...*
*وتشرفنا بمعرفة بنتنا القمورة فيبى* 
*ربنا مايوقف لها حصة كيميا يارب ...*


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا ...تشرفنا بالأستضافة ...*
> *وتشرفنا بمعرفة بنتنا القمورة فيبى*
> *ربنا مايوقف لها حصة كيميا يارب ...*




ههههههههههههه ليه تدعي عليها حرام عليك

كده ممكن تنتقم منك خد بالك بقي:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

*اهلا بيكم في حوار جديد

وضيوف جداد معانا

انهاردة الحوار ممتع وجميل والاعضاء مميزين جدا وهنستمتع بحوارهم لانهم في غاية الصراحة

ربنا يستر بقي هههههههههه

العضوة المباركة االاولي اللي هتنور الحوار هي

treaz

والعضو المبارك الثاني اللي هينور الحوار هو

Kerlos-love-Jesus+

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في الحوار منورين وكلنا متابعين معاكم
​*


----------



## treaz (20 مايو 2012)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى روزى


----------



## treaz (20 مايو 2012)

اهلا كيرلس بيك تحب تبتدى انت ولا انا افضل تبتدى انت ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااى روزى




اهلا يا توتا منورة الحوار

استعدي بقي لحد ما كيرو  يوصل هههههههههه:t31:


----------



## treaz (20 مايو 2012)

س/ عرفنى بنفسك وقدملى السى فى بتاعك وبدقه لو سمحت


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 مايو 2012)

*


treaz قال:



			س/ عرفنى بنفسك وقدملى السى فى بتاعك وبدقه لو سمحت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


منورة يا تريز ، وانا كمان منور طبعا * *





خليني اقولك ان لو دة اسمك ، فانا مش بحبو خالص ولا بحب انطقه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ــ

نرجع بأة للسؤال 
،
اسمي كيرلس ، شاب مصري في العشرينيات ، اتولدت في اسرة مرتاحة مادياً شوية ، لظروف كتير اوي بأت الاسرة دي متوسطة مادياً ، وبأيت بعولها من الألف للياء
وظيفتي ، مصمم دعايا وإعلان ، ويب ، .. GFX & Web Designer
صريح ، عصبي ، مغرور جدا وواخد مقلب كبير ف نفسي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






رجعي جداً جداً جداً ، تقريبا انا شاب من 1920 ، ودة ف تفكيري ف الارتباط ، او عن اختي فقط ، غير كدة ف انا شاب 2012 عادي زي الناس 

ماليش اي فضل ع نفسي ف اي حاجة ف حياتي ، ولا حد له فضل عليا ، ربنا فقط هو اللي ف المكان دة ..
راضي جداً عن حياتي ، شكلي ، بيتي ، تربيتي 
بحب  : ربنا ، امي ، الكتابة ، بس كدة
بكره جدا جدا جدا جدا : الغباء ، التقلب ( المزاجية ) ، الفيس بوك ، الناس اللي بتاكل برسيم
الأسئلة العايمة زي السؤال اللي انتي سألتية دة كدة بالظبط 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ياريت لو هنكمل مع بعض يكون اسئلتنا واضحة ومحددة ،

ـ

سؤالي عشانك 
خدت بالي من وجودك 3 مرات بس تقريبا ً ، بحسك بتحبي تحافظي جدا على خصوصيتك ، هل دة وراة سبب معين ؟ ولا مجاتش فرصة تتقربي من الاعضاء ؟ ولا انا اللي مغيب ؟
السؤال بإسلوب أوضح ، اية تعريفك للكلمة دي " خصوصياتي " ، ومسموح لمين وازاي انه يتكلم فيها ؟

ـ
منورة تاني
وشكرا يا روزي لإختيارك 
*


----------



## white.angel (21 مايو 2012)

*تريز انتى وقعتى مع كوكو *
*خلى بالك وركزى .. 
احسن دة اسئلته كلها فى الجون وبره المنهج .. 
زى الثانويه كدة هههههههه*

*منور يا كوكو منوره يا توتا*
*ربنا معاكم وتسجيل متابعه*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> منورة يا تريز ، وانا كمان منور طبعا * *
> 
> ...




ايه ياعم الصراحة دي كلها

جامد جدا بجد والاسئلة صريحة فعلا وواضحة

متابعة الحوار الممتع


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مايو 2012)

منورين
انا هتابع


----------



## روزي86 (21 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> منورين
> انا هتابع



  تنوري يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (21 مايو 2012)

تريز يلا في انتظارك واكتبي 4 اسئلة ورا بعض وكيرو يرض عليهم مره واحده عشان تكسبوا وقت


----------



## treaz (21 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> منورة يا تريز ، وانا كمان منور طبعا * *
> 
> ...


----------



## treaz (21 مايو 2012)

*ايه المواقف والتصرفات  الى تخليك تحكم على البنت الى قدامك انها شخصيه محترمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تعمل ايه لما تتعرض لنقد من حد ويقولك انت مغرور  على الفاضى ؟؟؟؟؟


ايهما افضل انك تخسر حد بتحبه  ولا تخسر مبادئك قدام نفسك؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> السوال2/ *رجعي   جداً جداً جداً ، تقريبا انا شاب من 1920 ، ودة ف تفكيري ف الارتباط ، او   عن اختي فقط ، غير كدة ف انا شاب 2012 عادي زي الناس ممكن تفسير اوضح*



*رجعي ، مصطلح بتستخدمه كتير من البنات المسيحين القمامير ، لما ولد يقولها البسي محترم ، او اظهري بصورة امنا الست العدرا ، او احفظي جسدك من نظرات الشر ، او انك تكوني عثرة لحد
رجعي ، مصطلح بتستخدمه كتير من بناتنا العساسيل ، لما ولد يقولها خلي علاقاتك بحدود مع الناس لأننا في مجتمع متخلف مبيفهمش ان حضرتك متحررة ، وهتكوني سيئة السمعة ، ولأن بلدنا متخلفة برضو ف البنت فيها عبارة عن سمعة
رجعي ، مصطلح بتستخدمه كتير من البنات المسيحين الحلوين ، لما واحد يقولهم ، كنيستك تدخليها بلبس محترم ، وان الزينة زي ماقال الكتاب هي زينة العقل ، وان معاملة الزوج لازم تبأة بإحترام طالما بيحترمها ، وان الوقفة قدام الله مينفعش تبأة بهدوم بتعثر شخص أخر
رجعي بسمعها انا شخصيا كتير لما بقول على البنت اللي هرتبط بيها ، يكون جسمها غالي عليها ، مش بالمعنى الكبير ، انها متكونش منحرفة ! ، اكيد مش هتكون منحرفة
بس جسمها يكون غالي عليها ، ف مواصلات ، ف جامعه ، ف بيت ، يكون لجسدها حماية منها ، مش اللي بيهزر بايدية يهزر ، واللي ف مكروباص وكتفه ف كتفها عادي ، والحياة شغالة !

شايفة كل اللي فوق دة ؟
دة انا ، رجعي وافتخر 
ــ

وبالنسبة لأني ف بقية الحاجات 2012 ، فاقصد عادي يعني بلبس زي الناس ، بخرج زي الناس ، كدة يعني ، مش رجعي يعني طول النهار ف بيتنا قاعد بقرأ وبلبس هدوم بتاعة جدي
ولو اني كلام ف سرك كدة طول النهار قاعد بقرأ :smil12:*


----------



## treaz (21 مايو 2012)

ردك كويس ورايك يحترم ولونى دى شى مش راجعيه ولا حاجه دى المفروض اخلاق اى شاب مصرى وكلامك سليم  يالا جاوب على باقى الاسئله ياااااااااااااااااااااا مستر


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> *ايه المواقف والتصرفات  الى تخليك تحكم على البنت الى قدامك انها شخصيه محترمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*معاملتها معايا ، او مع اي حد غريب تكون بحدود
لبسها شيك جداً ، بس محترم ، لا لازق ع حاجة ، ولا مقفز ف حاجة ، ولا مطرشق ف حاجة 
هدوم ، هدمة ، هدمة كدة بنت ناس محترمة ، اشوف البنت اقول عليها بنت ناس ، متعلمة
مش بنطلون هيفرقع وبادي هيطرشق وتبأة ماشية زي الكوماندوز او النينجا كدة ..

وانها تكون محترمة !*

* 
*


treaz قال:


> * تعمل ايه لما تتعرض لنقد من حد ويقولك انت مغرور  على الفاضى ؟؟؟؟؟
> *



*شوفي يا تريز
بالنسبالي الناس نوعين
ناس بتاكل برسيم 
ودول بسكت ع اي حاجة بيقولوها ، ومبردش اطلاقاً
ودول الناس اللي بيقولوا للقوالة ، بيكرهوا للكره ، او بيحبوا للحب
كل شيء بيعملوه هو هدف بالنسبالهم في حد ذاته !

وناس مبتاكلش برسيم
ودي الناس القليلة اوي في مصر اللي بيتكلموا كلام موزون ومعقول وبيدركوا البني ادم اللي قدامهم صح
ودول مش بيشوفوني مغرور اطلاقا ً 
وانا لما قولت مغرور ع نفسي ، كنت بتريق مش اكتر ، وبكرر كلام ناس بتقولو من غير ماتفهم اي حاجة عن اي عشرين حاجة

*


treaz قال:


> *ايهما افضل انك تخسر حد بتحبه  ولا تخسر مبادئك قدام نفسك؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*بصي وافهميني :d 
المبادئ لو مبادئ حقيقية عمرها مابتروح ولا حد بيخسرها مع نفسه
اقري الجملة كم مرة هتفهمي  .

ـــ


استني اسألتي باة :d*


----------



## treaz (21 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> *ايه المواقف والتصرفات  الى تخليك تحكم على البنت الى قدامك انها شخصيه محترمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> تعمل ايه لما تتعرض لنقد من حد ويقولك انت مغرور  على الفاضى ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*رجعي ، مصطلح بتستخدمه كتير من البنات المسيحين القمامير ، لما ولد يقولها البسي محترم ، او اظهري بصورة امنا الست العدرا ، او احفظي جسدك من نظرات الشر ، او انك تكوني عثرة لحد
رجعي ، مصطلح بتستخدمه كتير من بناتنا العساسيل ، لما ولد يقولها خلي علاقاتك بحدود مع الناس لأننا في مجتمع متخلف مبيفهمش ان حضرتك متحررة ، وهتكوني سيئة السمعة ، ولأن بلدنا متخلفة برضو ف البنت فيها عبارة عن سمعة
رجعي ، مصطلح بتستخدمه كتير من البنات المسيحين الحلوين ، لما واحد يقولهم ، كنيستك تدخليها بلبس محترم ، وان الزينة زي ماقال الكتاب هي زينة العقل ، وان معاملة الزوج لازم تبأة بإحترام طالما بيحترمها ، وان الوقفة قدام الله مينفعش تبأة بهدوم بتعثر شخص أخر
رجعي بسمعها انا شخصيا كتير لما بقول على البنت اللي هرتبط بيها ، يكون جسمها غالي عليها ، مش بالمعنى الكبير ، انها متكونش منحرفة ! ، اكيد مش هتكون منحرفة
بس جسمها يكون غالي عليها ، ف مواصلات ، ف جامعه ، ف بيت ، يكون لجسدها حماية منها ، مش اللي بيهزر بايدية يهزر ، واللي ف مكروباص وكتفه ف كتفها عادي ، والحياة شغالة !

شايفة كل اللي فوق دة ؟
دة انا ، رجعي وافتخر 
ــ

وبالنسبة لأني ف بقية الحاجات 2012 ، فاقصد عادي يعني بلبس زي الناس ، بخرج زي الناس ، كدة يعني ، مش رجعي يعني طول النهار ف بيتنا قاعد بقرأ وبلبس هدوم بتاعة جدي
ولو اني كلام ف سرك كدة طول النهار قاعد بقرأ :smil12:*
[/QUOTE]



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *معاملتها معايا ، او مع اي حد غريب تكون بحدود
> لبسها شيك جداً ، بس محترم ، لا لازق ع حاجة ، ولا مقفز ف حاجة ، ولا مطرشق ف حاجة
> هدوم ، هدمة ، هدمة كدة بنت ناس محترمة ، اشوف البنت اقول عليها بنت ناس ، متعلمة
> مش بنطلون هيفرقع وبادي هيطرشق وتبأة ماشية زي الكوماندوز او النينجا كدة ..
> ...



:banned: ردودك قويه وانا ياعم مش هنفع معاك وارائك سليمه مع التحفظ على الالفاظ :t32:بس  طلب محبه واخوى ممكن تكون اسئله خفيفه يعنى على قدى  وبعدين بجد تفكيرك سليم يارب تفضل كدة ومايا النيل متاثرش عليك وتتغير زى الى بيتغيرو فى بلدنا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

*قوليلي يا تريز
وياريت تجاوبي باستفاضة اكتر ، اجااباتك مختصرة فتأ 
ــ


1- رأيك اية ف اللي بيحصل في مصر ؟ هتنتخبي مين ؟ يعني اية دة كويس مع المسيحين ؟ ويعني اية الكنيسة توجه الناس لمرشح معين .؟

2- مؤمنة بفكرة فروض المجتمع على البنت ؟ ولا شايفة ان التحرر صح في مصر ؟ ، التحرر صح مش غلط ! ، بس في مصر صح ؟

3- بتحبي القراية ؟ لو لا ، يباة لية .؟ ، ولو اة ، بتقري لمين كتير ، ولا نوع اية من الكتب ؟ واية اكتر حاجات استفدتيها بالقراية ، او تنصحي الناس تقرا اية ولمين ؟

4- يعني اية الكلام دة : بنت جريئة ، بنت ربنا ، بنت مش محترمة ، ولد راجل ، ولد سيس :d ?

**كدة كل واحد فينا سأل خمسة
المرة الجاية تسألي الخمسة مع بعض
بلاش شغل التقطيع اللي ماشية بية دة 
ورانا مصالح يا اخت تريز
قال تريز قال :d
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> :banned: ردودك قويه وانا ياعم مش هنفع معاك وارائك سليمه مع التحفظ على الالفاظ :t32:بس  طلب محبه واخوى ممكن تكون اسئله خفيفه يعنى على قدى  وبعدين بجد تفكيرك سليم يارب تفضل كدة ومايا النيل متاثرش عليك وتتغير زى الى بيتغيرو فى بلدنا



اكتبي فورا الالفاظ المخلة ، وهمسحها
او لو مبادئك تمنعك من كتابتها ، اقتبسيها بس
وامسحها فورا ً


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مايو 2012)

متابعة جدااااا 
و بالراحة على البنوتة يا كيرو الله يكرمك انت معندكش اخوات بنات:t32:


----------



## treaz (21 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *قوليلي يا تريز
> وياريت تجاوبي باستفاضة اكتر ، اجااباتك مختصرة فتأ
> ــ
> 
> ...


----------



## treaz (21 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> متابعة جدااااا
> و بالراحة على البنوتة يا كيرو الله يكرمك انت معندكش اخوات بنات:t32:[/QUE]
> OTوحياتك يا شقاوة وصيه اصل دة فاهم غلط


----------



## treaz (21 مايو 2012)

*قوليلي يا تريز
وياريت تجاوبي باستفاضة اكتر ، اجااباتك مختصرة فتأ 
ــ
حااااااااااضر

1- رأيك اية ف اللي بيحصل في مصر ؟ هتنتخبي مين ؟ يعني اية دة كويس مع المسيحين ؟ ويعني اية الكنيسة توجه الناس لمرشح معين .؟
بصراحه انا من الناس الى مليش فى السياسه لكن انا برغم كل الشغب والانقلابات واالامور المعوجه دى لكن انا كل ايمان انه مش من ترتيب بشر ولا ايدى خفيه ولا اى كلام من الى بيتقال ووعندى ثقه وامان ان مصر هترجع افضل واحسن لان الى بيقودها مش بشر دول ماالا اداء ربنا بيستخدمها بس الفكرة عندنا اننا عايزين نمشى خخطه ربنا حسب مزاجنا مش حسب مهو عايز وبنقوله فلتكن مشيئتك بالكلام بس

 2- مؤمنة بفكرة فروض المجتمع على البنت ؟ ولا شايفة ان التحرر صح في مصر ؟ ، التحرر صح مش غلط ! ، بس في مصر صح ؟
هو يعنى ايه تحرر مهى بتفرق من وجه نظر كل واحد فى ناس شايفه ان التحرر هو الانحلال لكن انا شايفه ان الوسط فى اى شى حلو يعنى احنا مش لازم نكون منحلين وكمان مش عبيد وبعدين الحريه الى مقيدة بالمسئوليه يعنى انى زى ماليا حقوق عليا واجيبات  ومفهومه صح انها متتعداش على غيرى حلوة ومش صعبه .
3- بتحبي القراية ؟ لو لا ، يباة لية .؟ ، ولو اة ، بتقري لمين كتير ، ولا نوع اية من الكتب ؟ واية اكتر حاجات استفدتيها بالقراية ، او تنصحي الناس تقرا اية ولمين ؟
بحبهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااا وبقراء فى الاغلب علم نفس ومشورة وكتب البابا واكتر حاجات استفتدتها ان فعلا انك بتتعرف على حاجات ومعلومات جديدة وبتفيدك لو طبقتها عملى وتعدد ثقافات وانك بجد بتفهم نفسك وبتقبلها وبتحاول تطورها فعلا دة تبع فرع علم النفس والمشورة
4- يعني اية الكلام دة : بنت جريئة ، بنت ربنا ، بنت مش محترمة ، ولد راجل ، ولد سيس :d ?
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بنت جريئه :مفتوحه على المجتمع ومقبله على الحياه والناس
بنت ربنا :بنت فعلا من تعاملها بتحس فيها بصورة ربنا وهى درس قبل متكون مدرس وامينه جدا فى تصرفاتها بينها وبين ربنا قبل ميكون مع الناس
ولد راجل :دى بقى يعنى واد جدع تتعامل معاه وانت واثق فيه واثق انك بتتعامل مع شخص قد كلمته وقد المسئوليه الكلمه بتخرج فى مكانها الصح يسد فى الازمات وبيحترم الصغير قبل الكبير ودة نابع من احترامه لنفسه وبيحترم بنات الناس يعرف يتعامل ازاى صح وبحدود مش يلعب بمشاعر البنات وفاكرها ميزة ومش بتاع بدى وعضلات ومن جوه فاااضى زى الورقه البيضه.
 الشاب السيس :دة الى لما تشوف البنت تحترمه عنه وتحس انك لو طلبت من بنت الطلب كانت هتكون اجدر منه فى التنفيذ الشخص الى عايش وكانه مش عايش بلا هدف ولا الهواء كل شغلته فى الحياه مضايقه بنات الناس اصله فاضى هيعمل ايه بقى لاشغله ولا مشغله هههههههههههه

**كدة كل واحد فينا سأل خمسة
المرة الجاية تسألي الخمسة مع بعض
بلاش شغل التقطيع اللي ماشية بية دة 
ورانا مصالح يا اخت تريز
قال تريز قال :d
*حااااااااااااااااااضر يامستر كيرلس وسعيدة بمعرفتك  وعلى فكره اسمى حلوووووووة جد ا وانا بحبه اوى وبحب اسم كيرلس لانه على ابن اختى وكمان دة شفيعى ومتتريق تانى على اسمى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مستر احسن :spor22:]ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## treaz (21 مايو 2012)

*اةةةةةةةة صح سورى بالنسبه لموضوع هنتخب مين انا للاسف لغايه دلوقتى مقررتش بس فى الاغلب حمدين صباحى 
االكنيسه بصراحه انا حاسه الناس مشتته والاغلب المسيحين لاننا اصواتنا بتتفتت لاننا كلنا مش متفقين على حد معين بس فى الاول والاخر كل واحد حر فى اختياره بس مش عيب ان الكنيسه توجهنا لانها فى الاول والاخر مشورة وكل واحد حر ياخد بيها ولا لا

موضوع بقى الى هينفع الكنيسه مفيش حد هينفع الكنيسه خاااااااااااالص بس على الاقل مش هيرجعنا لورا 
*


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

منورييييييييين

شايفه ان تريز خلاص قربت تستسلم

ههههههههههه

يلا ربنا يقويكم فاضل ليكم اخر فقرة وهما ال 5 اسئلة

يلا متابعة معاكم​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> منورييييييييين
> 
> شايفه ان تريز خلاص قربت تستسلم
> 
> ...



هو كل واحد بيسال 10 ؟
ولا 20 ؟

اية اللغبطة دي  ؟


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هو كل واحد بيسال 10 ؟
> ولا 20 ؟
> 
> اية اللغبطة دي  ؟




هما اجمالي 20 سؤال يا كيرو

كل واحد منكم 10


----------



## treaz (22 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> منورييييييييين
> 
> شايفه ان تريز خلاص قربت تستسلم
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> روزي86 قال:
> 
> 
> > منورييييييييين
> ...


----------



## treaz (22 مايو 2012)

*لا اسا انت على لو عندك  اسئله ليا  وبعدها انا هكون حضرت اساله كبيرة تناسب تفكيرك *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> *لا اسا انت على لو عندك  اسئله ليا  وبعدها انا هكون حضرت اساله كبيرة تناسب تفكيرك *



بس كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دي متعتي ف الحياة الاسئلة دي 

استنيني باة


----------



## treaz (22 مايو 2012)

*من الواضح كرهك للاسم عمل عداوة وهطلع عقدة الاسم عليا *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

*1- قولتي انك بتقري في كتب علم النفس ، من دراستي 4 سنين لأداب علم النفس ، اعرف حاجة ، كل اللي بيقرا في كتب علم النفس ، اما حابب للعلم دة ، او مريض نفسي ، ترجحي انتي انهي حد من الاتنين ؟ ولا حابه العلم بتحبي اية فية ؟ وهتستفادي بيه في بيتك وتربية ولادك ولا لا ؟ وازاي لو ينفع بشكل مختصر ؟ يعني مبادئ عامة ف التربية اقصد .

2- لو توقيعك تقصدي بيه نفسك ، مش مقولة وخلاص ، فكرك التظاهر بالقوة بينتهي امتى ويبان ضعف الانسان ؟ لحد فين وامتى الانسان يقدر يتظاهر بأنه قوي رغم ان جواه عالم يبكي ؟

3- اية هدفك في الحياة ؟ وعارفة هتحققية ازاي ولا سايباها على الله ؟ ولا زي بنات كتير هدفها هو الاستقرار والبيت بحكم اللي بيفرضه المجتمع عليهم ؟

4- كلمة صريحة لأعضاء المنتدى ومشرفيه ، واول ايجابية حساها ، واول سلبية حساها ف المكان هنا ؟

5- كلمة صريحة جدا ليا ، شايفاني ازاي ، اية الايجابية والسلبية برضو ؟

ليكي حق متجاوبيش اخر سؤال باستفاضة ، او خالص ، لأنه يخص شخصي ، ولكن انا عايز اسمعك ...

ــ




*


----------



## treaz (22 مايو 2012)

[* قولتي انك بتقري في كتب علم النفس ، من دراستي 4 سنين لأداب علم النفس ، اعرف حاجة ، كل اللي بيقرا في كتب علم النفس ، اما حابب للعلم دة ، او مريض نفسي ، ترجحي انتي انهي حد من الاتنين ؟ ولا حابه العلم بتحبي اية فية ؟ وهتستفادي بيه في بيتك وتربية ولادك ولا لا ؟ وازاي لو ينفع بشكل مختصر ؟ يعني مبادئ عامة ف التربية اقصد .
   :11_9_10[1]: لا انا بدرسه لانى فعلا بحبه وباذن يسوع لو اتيح ليا هكمل دراسه مفتوحه علم نفس وانا بقرا فيه هو والمشورة لانى بدرس فى معهد المشورة فاغلب الدراسه فى الفرع دة وعلشان كدة انا بحب قرايه الكتب دى وازاى اقدم مشورة سليمه لو حد احتجنى  فى خدمتى وخصوصا فى تعاملى مع الاطفال.وكمان علشان بجد نفسى اخلى اولادى طالعين بصورة نفسيه سليمه ودى مرحله النمو للانسان 
1/مرحله المهد :الثقه *عدم الثقه 
2/مرحله الطفوله من2:6سنين :الاعتماد على النفس *الخزى والعجز
3/مرحله الطفوله المتاخرة :من6*9سنين:المباداه *الشعور بالذنب 
4/مرحله ماقبل المرهقه 9*13:الانجاز *الشعور بالنقص 
5/مرحله المراهقه من13*18:الهويه *اختلاط الادوار
6/مرحله الشباب 18*25:الالفه * العزله 
7/مرحله الرشد 25*55:الخصوبه *الركود
8/مرحله الكبر50سنه فما فوق :التكامل * الياس 

بحب العلم دة لانه فعلا بيعرفك ازاى تعرف نفسك من جوه وازاى تتعامل مع مشاعرك السلبيه بمعنى مختصر ازاى افهم نفسى واقبل عيوبى واطور منها  وكمان اهم شى عرفتنى بجد ازاى اتعامل مع كل الشخصيات بمختلف تفكيرهم وازاى اتاقلم مع الى حواليا بمختلف شخصياتهم واتقبلهم واحبهم من غير ميتغيرو

2- لو توقيعك تقصدي بيه نفسك ، مش مقولة وخلاص ، فكرك التظاهر بالقوة بينتهي امتى ويبان ضعف الانسان ؟ لحد فين وامتى الانسان يقدر يتظاهر بأنه قوي رغم ان جواه عالم يبكي 

المقوله عاديه بس عجبتنى اوى والتظاهر بالقوة بيختفى لما الانسان بيكون مع نفسه وقصاد ناس فعلا عارف انهم هيقبلو بضعفه وعيوبه والتظاهربالقوة علشان احيانا ناس بتستغل الضعف الشخصى وكمان ضعفى والامى مش صيت ولا اذاعه لحدولا تباهى  بحس انها من خصوصياتى 

 3- اية هدفك في الحياة ؟ وعارفة هتحققية ازاي ولا سايباها على الله ؟ ولا زي بنات كتير هدفها هو الاستقرار والبيت بحكم اللي بيفرضه المجتمع عليهم ؟
هدفى ياسيدى انك هكمل كليتى فى مجال علم النفس وباذن يسوع قدامى سنتين على مقدم وكمان هدفى انى ارتبط بشخص يكملنى ويساعدنى فى بناء اسرة صغيرة كويسه لكن لو مش هتكون بالشكل دة يبقى مش هيلزمنى الارتباط خالص

4- كلمة صريحة لأعضاء المنتدى ومشرفيه ، واول ايجابية حساها ، واول سلبية حساها ف المكان هنا ؟
كلمه للاعضاء والمشرفين: مرسى ليكو لتعبكو ومحبتكو 
والشغل الحلو الى فى المنتدى 
الايجابيه: انى فعلا بلاقى مواضيع كتير تهمنى وبستفيد منها 
السلبيه:لا مفيش لان مش متعمقه فيه اوووووى 

 5- كلمة صريحة جدا ليا ، شايفاني ازاي ، اية الايجابية والسلبية برضو ؟
لا انت انسان محترم جدا وعندك ثقه بنفسك ومتابع لكل الى بيحصل والاهم انى حسيت انك بتعمل اى شى انت مقتنع بيه بغض النظر عن الاراء الى حواليك 
بس هو فى سلبيه صغيرة مش عارفه صح ولا انا وصلتلى غلط انك عندك عدوانيه هل دة عموما ولا بسبب الاسم الى عمل فيك كدة :fun_lol:
ليكي حق متجاوبيش اخر سؤال باستفاضة ، او خالص ، لأنه يخص شخصي ، ولكن انا عايز اسمعك ...

ــ




*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> * وكمان ضعفى والامى مش صيت ولا اذاعه لحدولا تباهى  بحس انها من خصوصياتى
> *


*
متفق معاكي جداً
في ناس بتعمل من ضعفها و ألامها شيء من التباهي ، او الإذاعة فعلا .


*


treaz قال:


> * هدفى ياسيدى انك هكمل كليتى فى مجال علم النفس وباذن يسوع قدامى سنتين على مقدم وكمان هدفى انى ارتبط بشخص يكملنى ويساعدنى فى بناء اسرة صغيرة كويسه لكن لو مش هتكون بالشكل دة يبقى مش هيلزمنى الارتباط خالص
> *



*Big like *
* 

*


treaz قال:


> * بس هو فى سلبيه صغيرة مش عارفه صح ولا انا وصلتلى غلط انك عندك عدوانيه هل دة عموما ولا بسبب الاسم الى عمل فيك كدة :fun_lol:
> *


* 
في الفترة الأخير فعلاً بأيت عدواني ، بحكم نزولي للشارع كتير والتعامل مع كتير من الشخصيات اللي بتاكل برسيم :new6:
بس بحاول اسيطر ع نفسي واشيل دة لأني عارف انو غلط
وبالنسبة للعدوانية معاكي فدة هزار ، بس اسمك فعلا مش بحبه خالص 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ــ

في انتظار اسألتك الكبيرة ، ياتريز 
ياتريزة **



*


----------



## treaz (22 مايو 2012)

1/  قولى كلمه توصف بيها الكلمات دى

الحياة / الطموح / الصداقه / الحب /الياس / المراة/ الناس الى بتاكل برسيم

2/ ايه مفهوم المسئوليه من وجهه نظرك 

3/ ايه  هى خبراتك فى الحياه 

4/ ايه هى اولوياتك واهدافك فى الحيااااااااااااة 

5/ نفس سوالك الاخير ليا ولك برده كامل الحريه فى الاجابه او لا

ومرسى كتير ليك ومبسوطه بمعرفتى بيك وبشكر روزى كتير للقاء دة مرسى يا  روزى ياسكرة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> 1/  قولى كلمه توصف بيها الكلمات دى
> 
> الحياة / الطموح / الصداقه / الحب /الياس / المراة/ الناس الى بتاكل برسيم


*
الحياة : قناة ع النايل سات
ألش بألش بأة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الطموح بأة هو الحياة ، بس مش ع النايل سات

الصداقة ، جميلة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الحب ، حلو ، حلو الحب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الياس مين ؟ ، انا اعرف اليأس ، اللي هو عكس الأمل . ودة اللي هو أول طريق الفشل .

المرأة ؟ كائن ربنا خالقه ، اية يعني مش فاهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ؟؟؟

الناس اللي بتاكل برسيم ؟ دة تعريفي الخاص  للبشر اللي بيعملوا كل شيء هدف في حد ذاته ، مش عشان هدف تاني 
يعني بيكرهني عشان يكرهني ، وبيدي لنفسه أسباب أتفه من التفاهه ويصدقها
بينصحني عشان هو عايز يمارس هوايته في النصح ، مش عشان بيحبني او عايزلي الأفضل
بيتغابى عشان يتغابى ، مش عشان هو غبي
بينتخب ابو الفتوح ، المرشح الوحيد اللي مش باينله هوية واضحة ومرجعية محددة :new6:
فهمتيني ؟*



treaz قال:


> 2/ ايه مفهوم المسئوليه من وجهه نظرك



تبدأ بالرضا ، تمشي بالرجولة ، تستمر بالحب ، تنتهي بالنجاح
يعني البني ادم لو معندوش رضا عن ظروفه اللي حملتوا المسؤولية مش هيتحملها
وعشان يأقلم حياته عليها لازم يكون راجل ، راجل كصفه مش تصنيف جنسي ،
تستمر بحب للناس اللي شايل مسؤولية عشانهم ، تخيلي اب بيكره ولاده ، يشيل مسؤوليتهم أزاي ؟
تنتهي بالنجاح ، وهو ان ربنا مبيضيعش مجهود حد ، والراجل " سواء كان واحد او واحدة " اللي بيرضى بظروفه ويتحملها ـ، ربناا بيكافؤه بنجاح ، ودة انا اختبرته في حياتي كتير .



treaz قال:


> 3/ ايه  هى خبراتك فى الحياه



*بعيدا عن المعاني الكتير للسؤال دة **



*
*الا انه سؤال عايم ! ، إلا لو كان كلمة خبرات ليها مفهوم نفسي مختلف جواكي عن المفهوم اللفظي للكلمة
معنى سؤالك بالمفهوم اللفظي ، والإجابة الفياضة او المسترسلة اني افضل اكتب هنا 20 سنة او اكتر .* 



treaz قال:


> 4/ ايه هى اولوياتك واهدافك فى الحيااااااااااااة



*أولويات اية ؟ ، اشخاص  ولا عادات ولا صفات ولا ولا ولا ؟؟؟
لو اشخاص ف أمي واخواتي ونفسي 
لو عادات ، فالعادات المعقولة المتزنة ، مش اللي بتحافظ على تراث ، لا ! ،،، اللي بتحافظ ع الانسان ، وفي فرق شاسع بين النوعين
لو صفات يبأة إحترام الجميع بدون خنوع ، الأمانة ، حب الناس وخدمتهم ، بس حب يفيدهم مش ع ورق او من منابر . لا بالواقع .

اهدافي
اعيش راضي بنفس كمية الرضا اللي عندي دي
حد عزيز عليا كدة مشاكله تتحل وتتظبط دنيته المتعقده 
امي تكون بخير
اكبر ف شغلي شويتين ، شويتين صغنتتين كدة 
اشوف مصر بلد كويس متقدم .

* 


treaz قال:


> 5/ نفس سوالك الاخير ليا ولك برده كامل الحريه فى الاجابه او لا



*ايجابية فيكي ، احترام خصوصياتك ، تفكيرك من ناحية هيئة بنت مسيحية ف مجتمع متخلف
سلبية عندك ، حاسك من انصار I Don't care  ، يعني مش مهم اللي بيحصل حواليا ، المهم اني عايشة تمام وكويسة ، 
بإختصار نوع من الأنانية الإجتماعية .
ـــ*


*حوار جميل
شكرا ليكي 
وشكرا لروزي
وللناس اللي تابعت

سلام .*


----------



## treaz (22 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> الحياة : قناة ع النايل سات
> ألش بألش بأة
> 
> ...


سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا كيرو وتريز

نورتوا الموضوع بالاسئلة والاجابة الواضحة  والصريحة

ربنا يفرحكم دايما​


----------



## treaz (22 مايو 2012)

العفوووووووووووووووووو يا روزى ومرسى ليكى انتى ولتعبك حبيبتى


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حلقة جديدة وضيوف جداد

في حوار صريح مع اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة

انهاردة الضيوف جامدين جدا ودمهم خفيف وجنس ناعم بقي هههههههههه

معايا المشرفة الجميلة

جيلان

والعضوة المباركة المتألقة دائما بمشاركاتها

بنت موسي الاسود

اهلا وسهلا بيكم نورتوا الموضوع وعايزه اشوف التقطيع بقي ههههههههه
​


----------



## جيلان (22 مايو 2012)

منور بصاحبه يا حبيبتى
بصو من اولها كدة انا خايبة فى موضوع الاسئلة ده اوى يعنى غالبا هتقطع ومش هقطع فياريت ولاد الحلال يغششونى اسئلة اقطع البت بيها 
الى عنده سؤال يبعتهولى فى البروفايل وله عندى تقييم لو السؤال عجبنى هههههههه


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 مايو 2012)

جى جى حبيبه قلبى وحشانى صدقينى يا حلوة


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> منور بصاحبه يا حبيبتى
> بصو من اولها كدة انا خايبة فى موضوع الاسئلة ده اوى يعنى غالبا هتقطع ومش هقطع فياريت ولاد الحلال يغششونى اسئلة اقطع البت بيها
> الى عنده سؤال يبعتهولى فى البروفايل وله عندى تقييم لو السؤال عجبنى هههههههه




ههههههههههه ميرسي لزوقك يا قمر

وانا هغششك بقي اي خدمة

بس هاتي جنيه:love34:


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 مايو 2012)

ها المفروض انا اللى اسال ولا بقى


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ها المفروض انا اللى اسال ولا بقى




اي حد يبدأ بأول خمس اسئلة


----------



## جيلان (22 مايو 2012)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> جى جى حبيبه قلبى وحشانى صدقينى يا حلوة


 
هههههههههه تحفة ان حظنا جه فى بعض اصلا :love45:
دى عشرة سنين الكلية يا روزى يعنى فضايح اوعى وشك
خفى عليا شوية يا دودو بقى ماشى وانا هحاول اخف عليكى وده هيعتمد على الاسئلة الى هيغششوهالى :scenic:


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههه تحفة ان حظنا جه فى بعض اصلا :love45:
> دى عشرة سنين الكلية يا روزى يعنى فضايح اوعى وشك
> خفى عليا شوية يا دودو بقى ماشى وانا هحاول اخف عليكى وده هيعتمد على الاسئلة الى هيغششوهالى :scenic:




ههههههههههه يعني عشرة كلية وعايزه نغششك كمان لالالالالالا ده اتي اللي تعرفينا بيها بقي يا جيلان ههههههه


----------



## جيلان (22 مايو 2012)

ابدئى انتى يا دودو


----------



## جيلان (22 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يعني عشرة كلية وعايزه نغششك كمان لالالالالالا ده اتي اللي تعرفينا بيها بقي يا جيلان ههههههه


 
ههههههههه ماشى هحاول اجتهد وهبعتلك الجنيه بردوا متقلقيش :flowers:


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 مايو 2012)

اولا ايه اكتر صفه نفسك تغيرها فيكى

ثانيا ايه اكتر حاجه كرهتيها فى الكليه

ثالثا ايه اهم طموحاتك

رابعا لو نفسك تروحى جزيره بعيده ايه هى وسيله الاتصال اللى تحبى تاخديها واختارى شخص واحد تاخديه معاكى سواء بنت او ولد


خامسا  وليس اخيرا امتى حسيتى ان اايد ربنا بتطبطب عليكى

  اظن كده تمام اهو يالا يا حلوة جاوبى وبكل صراحه


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 مايو 2012)

معلش بقى مش عايزين انحياز يا روزى انتى شكلك جايه فى صفها


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 مايو 2012)

ايه يا جيلى انتى فكره نفسك فى امتحان د/ سلوى ولا ايه كل ده بتجاوبى يالا بقى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 مايو 2012)

ها يا شباب مفيش حد هنا ولا ايه يا جماعه حد يرد عليا يا بنأدمين نحن هنا


----------



## جيلان (22 مايو 2012)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> اولا ايه اكتر صفه نفسك تغيرها فيكى



 التسرع خصوصا فى الثقة فى الناس حتى اسرتى طول الوقت بيحاولو يقنعونى ان الناس مش ملايكة وانا فاكرة نفسى جدعة اوى واقدر اعيش ضد العادات والتقاليد الى مش على مزاجى والصراحة لسة مقتنعة بده بس متقوليش لحد ههههههه




بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ثانيا ايه اكتر حاجه كرهتيها فى الكليه



 المحاضرات الى بتتلغى كدة منهم لنفسهم بعد ما تضربى المشوار بحس بالدونية لما ده يحصل  غير طريقة الدراسة والكثافة العددية صراحة كل حاجة فيها مكانتش عجبانى معادا انتو هههه بس كانت ايام حلوة اوى




بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ثالثا ايه اهم طموحاتك


 يبقى عندى شركة سياحة لو السياحة متضربتش يعنى اكتر ماهى مضروبة ههههههه




بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> رابعا لو نفسك تروحى جزيره بعيده ايه هى وسيله الاتصال اللى تحبى تاخديها واختارى شخص واحد تاخديه معاكى سواء بنت او ولد


 وسيلة الاتصال الى عايزاها نت
لو كنت بحب هاخده معايا ولو لا هاخد اختى او حد من اصحابى المقربين 



بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> خامسا وليس اخيرا امتى حسيتى ان اايد ربنا بتطبطب عليكى
> 
> اظن كده تمام اهو يالا يا حلوة جاوبى وبكل صراحه


 
حسيت بايد ربنا كتييير اوى فى كلمة بيبعتهالى على لسان حد وقت ما اكون متضايقة او فى موقف بيكشفلى فيه الحقيقة ويلحقنى بطريقته وفى مواقف انتى عارفاها يبان فيها ان ربنا انقذنى فعلا

استنى بقى امخمخ فى اسئلة واجى


----------



## جيلان (22 مايو 2012)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ايه يا جيلى انتى فكره نفسك فى امتحان د/ سلوى ولا ايه كل ده بتجاوبى يالا بقى


 


بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ها يا شباب مفيش حد هنا ولا ايه يا جماعه حد يرد عليا يا بنأدمين نحن هنا


 
هههههه الله مش بجاوب على مهلى
د سلوى ..  فكرتينى بالذى مضى
استنى اسألتى بقى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (22 مايو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> المحاضرات الى بتتلغى كدة منهم لنفسهم بعد ما تضربى المشوار بحس بالدونية لما ده يحصل  غير طريقة الدراسة والكثافة العددية صراحة كل حاجة فيها مكانتش عجبانى معادا انتو هههه بس كانت ايام حلوة اوى
> دى كانت احلى حاجه المحاضرات تتلغى عشان نعقد مع بعض هههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



طيب ياختى يالا بسرعه ايام ويتنج


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2012)

دودوو

1- ايه اكتر حاجة مش ممكن تقدرى تتحمليها فى شريك حياتك ؟

2- شايفة نفسك ايه كمان عشر سنين ؟

3- اختارى مكان فى العالم تتمنى تعيشى فيه ولو كان مصر قولى بردوا

4- ايه اكتر صفة بتحبيها فى نفسك ومش هنقول عليكى شايفة نفسك قولى عادى ههههه

5- لما تكونى متضايقة فى مكان معين بتروحيه او حاجة معينة بتعمليها ؟ ولو فى ايه هى ؟


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2012)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> دى كانت احلى حاجه المحاضرات تتلغى عشان نعقد مع بعض هههههههه



هههههههههه واحنا كنا عاتقين ماهه حتى لو فى كنا بنعد بردوا 









بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> كان نفسى طموحى لما تعملها يا اختى متنسنيش فى اى حته كده معاكى انشاءالله اعملك الشاى والقهوه



لا عيب متقوليش كدة هنسىء احنا الاتنين ان شاء الله هههههه
شركا بقى







بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> طيب ياختى يالا بسرعه ايام ويتنج


 
نزلت الاسئلة يلا ورينى بقى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 مايو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> دودوو
> 
> 
> 
> ...


سريرى وافضل اعيط كتير او اللى انتى عارفه


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2012)

ايه الكروتة دى ههههههههه انا عايزة اجابات شافية وافية
لازم تجاوبى على السؤال رقم اربعة
انا عن نفسى بحب اكتر حاجة فيكى الطيبة 
انتى اكيد فى حاجة فى نفسك بتحبيها قوليها


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 مايو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> > ايه الكروتة دى ههههههههه انا عايزة اجابات شافية وافية
> > لازم تجاوبى على السؤال رقم اربعة
> > انا عن نفسى بحب اكتر حاجة فيكى الطيبة
> > انتى اكيد فى حاجة فى نفسك بتحبيها قوليها



الطيبه دى اسوأ شى فيا عشان الناس بتفهمها غلط انا ممكن اقولك اكتر حاجه بكرها فى نفسى لكن اكتر حاجه بحبها مفيش بجد


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2012)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> الطيبه دى اسوأ شى فيا عشان الناس بتفهمها غلط انا ممكن اقولك اكتر حاجه بكرها فى نفسى لكن اكتر حاجه بحبها مفيش بجد




يا بنتى الطيبة بتبقى سيئة مع الناس الخبيثة ودى مشكلتهم هما مش مشكلتنا احنا 
احنا كل حاجة فينا حلوة اصلا هو احنا فى مننا ههههههههه :smil15:
انا اكتر حاجة بحبها فيا الألاطة شايفة نفسى اوى هههههههه
يلا انزلى بالاسئلة بقى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 مايو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> > يا بنتى الطيبة بتبقى سيئة مع الناس الخبيثة ودى مشكلتهم هما مش مشكلتنا احنا
> > احنا كل حاجة فينا حلوة اصلا هو احنا فى مننا ههههههههه :smil15:
> > انا اكتر حاجة بحبها فيا الألاطة شايفة نفسى اوى هههههههه
> > يلا انزلى بالاسئلة بقى


مككن بردوا   ها الخطوه الجايه ايه يا اليطه هانم


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2012)

انزلى بالاسئلة بتاعتك بقى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 مايو 2012)

سادسا ايه الخطوه القادمه فى حياتك الحاليه
سابعا ايه اكتر ايه ومقوله  بتحبيها او بتحسيها
ثامنا حلم وحققتيه
تاسعا لو هتقولى وحشتينى لحد هيكون مين وليه
عاشرا اكتر حاجه نفسك تلقيها فى شريك حياتك انشاءالله


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2012)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> سادسا ايه الخطوه القادمه فى حياتك الحاليه




شغل ودراسة لسة الحياه روتينية يعنى لسة مجاش وقت الخطط الكبيرة مش هينفع دلؤتى مش مستعدلها لسة




بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> سابعا ايه اكتر ايه ومقوله بتحبيها او بتحسيها


 
*لا تخف لانى فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لى*






بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> ثامنا حلم وحققتيه


 
انا لسة فى بداية حياتى محققتش حاجة هههههه بس فى حاجة كان نفسى فيها وقربت احققها فيها نوع من الاستقلالية شوية الى كنت عايزاها




بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> تاسعا لو هتقولى وحشتينى لحد هيكون مين وليه


 
حد من صحابى بقالنا فترة مش بنتكلم بقوله رغم كل الى حصل وحشتنى



بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> عاشرا اكتر حاجه نفسك تلقيها فى شريك حياتك انشاءالله


 

الطموح وميبقاش معقد بالطريقة الشرقية بتاعة متعمليش ومتسويش ومتشتغليش ومش عارف ايه احنا ناقصين عقد :new2:
سبينى افكر فى كام سؤال ليكى بقى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 مايو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> > شغل ودراسة لسة الحياه روتينية يعنى لسة مجاش وقت الخطط الكبيرة مش هينفع دلؤتى مش مستعدلها لسة
> 
> 
> لما نشوف يا اليطه هانم هتوصلى لايه
> ...





جيلان قال:


> > انا لسة فى بداية حياتى محققتش حاجة هههههه بس فى حاجة كان نفسى فيها وقربت احققها فيها نوع من الاستقلالية شوية الى كنت عايزاها
> 
> 
> طيب يالا ع خيرت الله
> ...


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2012)

دودو

1- قوليلى ايه خلاكى تحبى المنتدى ؟

2- اكتر سنة عجبتك فى الكلية من اولى لرابعة  ايه هى و ليه ؟

3- بتفكرى بعقلك ولا بمشاعرك اكتر وشايفة انهى طريقة تفكير صح فيهم ؟

4- ليكى حد فى اسرتك مصاحباه وبتحكيله كل حاجة عنك ولالا ؟

5- ازاى بتحكمى على الناس الى بتعرفيهم فى حياتك؟


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 مايو 2012)

جيلان قال:


> دودو
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اى خدمه


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2012)

روزى روزى .. خلصنا ^_^


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2012)

جميييييل جدا حواركم وممتع

نورتوا الموضوع كله

شكرا  بنت موسي الاسود وجيلان

وربنا يفرحكم دايما​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم في حوار جديد وضيوف جداد ايضا

انهاردة الحوار جميل وممتع كالعادة

هيكون بين عضوين منورين المنتدي كله بتواجدهم ومحبتهم للجميع

الضيف الاول هو

استاذ ايمن

والضيف الثاني هو
العضو سمير الشاعر

اهلا وسهلا بيكم منورين الحوار كله

احب اوضح ليكم الموضوع هو عبارة عن 20 سؤال لكل عضو 10 أسئلة مقسمين الي جزئين

5 أسئلة وبعدها يجاوب وهكذا
​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

اهلا بيكي وبالجميع ويسعدني تواجدي معكم يا اروع إخوة احباء، ولو اني مش فهمت الشروط كويس، هل الأسئلة لينا احنا الاتينن، والا الحوار مع بعضنا البعض في إننا نسأل بعض، معلشي شوية توضيح ينوبكم ثواب عظيم .... آسف لأني مش مركز شويتين، ومش فاهم أصل الموضوع لأني مش شوفت يمكن الحوارات السابقة، هاحاول اشوفها وافهم أصول الحوار وشروطة، كونوا معافين واشكرك يا أجمل روز محبوبة الله والقديسين على دعوتك الحلوة، النعمة معك ومع الجميع
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

نورت يا استاذ ايمن

بص حضرتك انت هتسأل 5 اسئلة للعضو سمير وبعد ما هو يجاوب هيكتب هو كمان 5 اسئلة لحضرتك

وبعدها حضرتك 5 ويجاوب وبعدها هو 5 وحضرتك تجاوب

كده يبقي 20 سؤال كل واحد منكم 10 أسئلة بس مقسمين في كل مرة 5 أسئلة

وضحت كده ​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

أينعم لقد وضحت جداً، وآسف على تعلبك في الشرح، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

​


aymonded قال:


> أينعم لقد وضحت جداً، وآسف على تعلبك في الشرح، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
> 
> ​





من غير اسف يا استاذي

انا بالخدمة دايما ​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

الأسئلة اللي أحب أوجهها للأخ الحلو سمير كالآتي: 
س1: في اعتقادك الشخصي: لماذا يصعب علينا - في أغلب الحيان - أن نقول الحقيقة كما هي ؟
س2: ما هو أصعب قرار ممكن أن تتخذه في حياتك ؟
س3: متى تشعر بالملل، ومتى تحس بالضيق ؟
س4: ما هو أفضل شيء تجده في واقع حياتك المُعاشة ؟
س5: هل وجدت صديق وفي ومُخلص يحبك وتُقيم معه شركة، ومتى أحسست أنه صديقك فعلاً، أذكر موقف جعلك تثق فيه وتعلم أنه صديق حقيقي فعلاً ؟
​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> من غير اسف يا استاذي
> انا بالخدمة دايما ​



ربنا يخليكي وانا عموما سألت الأخ الحلو سمير شوية أسئلة بسيطة ومنتظر الرد واسئلته، النعمة معك وأشكرك فعلاً على طول أناتك وتعب محبتك، النعمة معك
​


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> الأسئلة اللي أحب أوجهها للأخ الحلو سمير كالآتي:
> س1: في اعتقادك الشخصي: لماذا يصعب علينا - في أغلب الحيان - أن نقول الحقيقة كما هي ؟
> *لانها الحقيقة المرة
> وحدة الانسان ميقدرش يغير الحقيقة
> ...


*بجد بجد اشكرك من قلبى ربنا يديم محبتك وخدمتك الكبيرة ربنا يعوضك كل خير استاذى الحبيب
ابنك الخاطى سمير الشاعر
*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

*1. ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟*


*2. اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟*


*من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟*


*3.لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟*


*4.ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟*


*5.من يسكن قلبك؟*
*يلا بقا جاوبنى يا كبير*​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *بجد بجد اشكرك من قلبى ربنا يديم محبتك وخدمتك الكبيرة ربنا يعوضك كل خير استاذى الحبيب
> ابنك الخاطى سمير الشاعر
> *​



تقصد الخاطي الذي احبه يسوع، وانا وانت خطاة زي بعضينا يا جميل ولا فرق، وأنا مش افضل منك ولا من حد خاص، وبعدين لو قلت ابني يبقى ابني الحلو اللي باحبه من قلبي في المسيح يسوع، وشيل كلمة الخاطي دية اصلها مش تنفع عندي خالص، ممكن تقول أنا وانت خطاة حبنا يسوع وتحنن على ضعفنا ونسبنا إليه، لك مني تحية محبة حلوة وخالصة لشخصك العزيز الذي أحببته من قلبي صدقاً، يا أروع أخ حلو رائع في جمال جوهره الخاص، النعمة تملأ قلبك بهجة وتشع فيك نور المسيح الحلو آمين
​


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> تقصد الخاطي الذي احبه يسوع، وانا وانت خطاة زي بعضينا يا جميل ولا فرق، وأنا مش افضل منك ولا من حد خاص، وبعدين لو قلت ابني يبقى ابني الحلو اللي باحبه من قلبي في المسيح يسوع، وشيل كلمة الخاطي دية اصلها مش تنفع عندي خالص، ممكن تقول أنا وانت خطاة حبنا يسوع وتحنن على ضعفنا ونسبنا إليه، لك مني تحية محبة حلوة وخالصة لشخصك العزيز الذي أحببته من قلبي صدقاً، يا أروع أخ حلو رائع في جمال جوهره الخاص، النعمة تملأ قلبك بهجة وتشع فيك نور المسيح الحلو آمين
> ​


*حقيقى بجد كلامك جميل جدا ومعبر
احب لغتك فى التعبير دى جميلة جدا فعلان ربنا يباركك
وبنسبة لى كلمة خاطى  اقلك شى 
اعتبرينى هروح جهنم مش الفردوس النعيم بى اسباب
كتير وحتى لا نخرج عن سياق الموضوع جاول على اسئلتى ولينا لقاء فى موضوع تانى خاص بى الحياة الابدية
*​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

1. ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟
حياتي بسيطة للغاية تتسم بمحبة الله التي تدفقت في قلبي بدون أدنى عمل مني نهائياًن وباختصار كما قلتها مراراً وتكراراً حياتي هي حياة خاطئ أحبه يسوع، ومش اعترقد أنه يوجد كلمات او تعبير آخر يعبر عن حياتي كلها سوى هذا التعبير .... 
 
 2. اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟
أبكي على إخوتي الذين تغربوا عن بعضهم البعض، لأني أشتهي أن يكون الكل قائم في المحبة، نفسي أجد الكل في وفاق المحبة والسلام الإلهي، لأني باشعر أني ناقص كتير بدونهم، هذا ما يُبكيني ويحزن قلبي ويكسره ويعصف بي كأني وسط إعصار أو دوامة ضخمة تُبكيني وأصرخ فيها يا رب أنقذ يا رب نجي !!!! 

 من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟
 لا يوجد غير المسيح الرب فقط، وهذا ليس لغو كلام أو من المفروض أقوله بل عن خبرة واقعيه عشتها وأعيشها ....
 
 3.لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
 مهو حبيبي هو أعز صديق، وصديقي هو أعز حبيب، فكيف اختار بيني وبين نفسي !!!
 
 4.ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟
 يعني بصراحة مش عارف اعطي تقييم، لأن فيه اشياء تفرحني واشياء أخرى تضايقني جداً وتحزن قلبي، ولا أستطيع أن أُعطي تقييم دقيق....
 
 5.من يسكن قلبك؟
 واحد فقط لا غير ومنه وبه وفيه أحب الجميع .....

​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

حواااار ممتع جدا

ربنا يفرحكم

متابعة معاكم اخر فقرة​


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> حواااار ممتع جدا
> 
> ربنا يفرحكم
> 
> متابعة معاكم اخر فقرة​


*هو كدا الحوار اانتهى ولا لسة مانتهش فية اسئلة تانى عشان انا اتخلبط 
اختى روزى
*​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هو كدا الحوار اانتهى ولا لسة مانتهش فية اسئلة تانى عشان انا اتخلبط
> اختى روزى
> *​



لسة يا جميل فيه 5 تاني انا اسئلهم و 5 تاني انت تسالهم وبكده نكون كملنا 20 سؤال، وبعد كده تبقى ترشح اتنين تاني للنقاش أو واحد والأخت روزي ترشح آخر مش عارف بصراحة ....
​


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> لسة يا جميل فيه 5 تاني انا اسئلهم و 5 تاني انت تسالهم وبكده نكون كملنا 20 سؤال، وبعد كده تبقى ترشح اتنين تاني للنقاش أو واحد والأخت روزي ترشح آخر مش عارف بصراحة ....
> ​


خلاص اسل انتا الخمس اسئلة 
وانا اسئلة بعديك عشان ننهى الحوار وكل واحد حقو
الدور دورك اسل


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

نكمل باقي الأسئلة:
س11: متى تتفعل جداً، وما الذي تراه يُغضبك جداً ولا تُريد أن تتعرض له قط ؟
س12: يا ترى هل تعتقد بوجود شخص طيب في هذا العالم، وهل قابلته، وكيف كان اللقاء يا ترى، وكيف اكتشفت انه طيب فعلاً ؟
س13: هل يوجد مكان تشعر بالراحة فيه وتحس بالسكينة والهدوء وفيه تشعر بالراحة فعلاً ؟ ومنذ متى اكتشف هذا المكان يا ترى ؟
س14: لمن تُعطي سرك وتحب أن تتناقش معه يسمعك وتسمعه !!!
س15: سؤال مرح شوية علشان مش نقضيها كلها جد: ما هي الشجرة التي لا تحتاج لماء ولا هواء وليس لها ثمار ولا تُزرع في حديقة ولا صحراء !!!!​


----------



## white.angel (28 مايو 2012)

*تسجيل متابعه للحوار الشيق 
لأستاذنا الجميل ايمن
ولأخونا الشقى سمير 
ربنا معاكم *


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *تسجيل متابعه للحوار الشيق
> لأستاذنا الجميل ايمن
> ولأخونا الشقى سمير
> ربنا معاكم *


*عههههههههههههههه
حلان خلتينى شقى دا انا طيب جدا وحنين جدا واسالى مديونة لك يارب
اكيد انتى عارفها كويس ويبق ى سلملى عليها قوى
*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> نكمل باقي الأسئلة:
> س11: متى تتفعل جداً، وما الذي تراه يُغضبك جداً ولا تُريد أن تتعرض له قط ؟
> *لم  بكون
> عاوز افهم حد حاجة وميفهمنيش صح
> ...


*انتظر اسئلتى بقا عليك مفعمة بالفرولة *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

ردك بينُّم على شخصية حلوة وصدقت في أني أحبها من قلبي
والشجرة هي: شجرة العيلة، هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ردك بينُّم على شخصية حلوة وصدقت في أني أحبها من قلبي
> والشجرة هي: شجرة العيلة، هههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*ردك بينُّم على شخصية حلوة وصدقت في أني أحبها من قلبي
وضحلى الجملة دى استاذى االحبيب
سورى لو ضيقتك فيها لو مش عاوز توضحلهلى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شجرة العيلة
طيب بسبب الشجرة دى اخر اسئلتى عليك
واكيد هتكون جامدة جدااااااا
حقى :66::66:
بسبب سؤال الشجرة ههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

*أيهما يشعرك برومانسية أكثر شروق الشمس أم غروبها ؟
 


 
 2)أيهما أشد لوعة نار الحب أم نار الغيرة ؟




3)أيهما أكثر أنانية : رجل متزوج يتزوج بإمرأة ثانية أم إمرأة تتزوج برجل لدية زوجة من قبل ؟




4)هل تفضل أن تكون محبا أم محبوبا ؟ 




5)أيهما تتذكر أكثر : فرحك الحقيقي أم حزنك الحقيقي ؟؟


*​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ردك بينُّم على شخصية حلوة وصدقت في أني أحبها من قلبي
> وضحلى الجملة دى استاذى االحبيب
> [ ينم = يدل ]
> سورى لو ضيقتك فيها لو مش عاوز توضحلهلى*
> ...


ههههههههههههههه معلشي بقى الشجرة جت كده ههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

1) أيهما يشعرك برومانسية أكثر شروق الشمس أم غروبها ؟
هو أنا بطبعي مش شاعري، بس باحب الطبيعة باشعر فيها بيد الله وفرح المحبة، سواء الشروق أو الغروب، باشعر بجمال خاص في كل منهما... 

2) أيهما أشد لوعة نار الحب أم نار الغيرة  ؟
نار المحبة تأكل في القلب بالغيرة الحسنة التي تدعمها وتقويها... 

3) أيهما أكثر أنانية : رجل متزوج يتزوج بإمرأة ثانية أم إمرأة تتزوج برجل لدية زوجة من قبل  ؟
بصراحة الأتنين شايفهم بنفس ذات النظرة وهي حب الذات وهدم حياة الآخرين !!! ((بس مش فاهم القصد من رجل كان له زوجه - تقصد اتوفت يا ترى !!!)) 

4) هل تفضل أن تكون محبا أم محبوبا  ؟ 
الأثنين بالطبع معاً، محب ومحبوب 

5) أيهما تتذكر أكثر : فرحك الحقيقي أم حزنك الحقيقي  ؟؟
http://stop4host.com/?url=aHR0cDovL2Zhc2hpb24uYXp5eWEuY29tL3NtaWxlcy91cC8xMzQwMDAwMC5naWY= 
اتذكر دائماً فرحي، وحزني ينتهي عند بداية الفرح الحقيقي أو بزوال السبب، ولكن غالباً اتذكر فرحي ونادراً جداً ما أتذكر أحزاني، لأن كل أحزاني تتعلق بمواقف تنتهي، ولكن فرحي بيتوقف على مواقف دائمة الامتداد...
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2012)

*حوااار جمييل و ممتع و اسئله جميله و اجابات جميله اشكركم*


----------



## treaz (28 مايو 2012)

حوووووووووووووووووووووار جميل ومشوق ومتااابعه من البداية للنهاية


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

*بى كدا انتهت اسئلتى كلها ناقص انتى تسالى  اخر خمس اسئلة 
اواجوب عليهم وبى كد يبدا الحوار مع اعضاء تانى غيرنا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

كده خلاص يا سمير الحوار خلص وكان جميل جدا

شرفتونااااااا

استاذ ايمن 

وسمير الشاعر

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> كده خلاص يا سمير الحوار خلص وكان جميل جدا
> 
> شرفتونااااااا
> 
> ...


نورتيى يا اختى روزى
وحقيقى استمعت بوجدى وسطكم


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> نورتيى يا اختى روزى
> وحقيقى استمعت بوجدى وسطكم




ربنا يخليك يا سمير

ده نورك


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا سمير
> 
> ده نورك


*ويخليكى برضو
بس انا مش لمبة متعلقة فى الحطة عشان تقوليلى بنورك هههههههههههههههه
حقيقى انتى شقية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا ما علينا فى مثل بيقول ابعد عن الشر وغنينيلو ظلمووووووووووووو
وانا ابعد عنك ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فينك يا كريس هههههههههههههههههه
تشوف روزى العسولة دى
شكلها ناوى تعقبنى عقاب شديد
الحقنى ثم الحقنى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ويخليكى برضو
> بس انا مش لمبة متعلقة فى الحطة عشان تقوليلى بنورك هههههههههههههههه
> حقيقى انتى شقية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




هههههههههه كويس انك عارف اعماااااااااالك:ura1::budo:


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2012)

ربنا يخليكي وقد أسعدنا الحوار معاً وشرفنا جداً وجودك الحلو مع كل الأعضاء الذين اهتموا بحوارنا، وعلى الأخص حوار الأخ الرائع سمير، كوني في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس آمين فآمين
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا يخليكي وقد أسعدنا الحوار معاً وشرفنا جداً وجودك الحلو مع كل الأعضاء الذين اهتموا بحوارنا، وعلى الأخص حوار الأخ الرائع سمير، كوني في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس آمين فآمين
> ​



ربنا يخليك يا استاذي

شرفتنا


----------

